# EPIC M&M: Issue 6 (IC)



## Calinon (Aug 17, 2004)

*Prologue*

*Prophet's Lair*
"You left Mason behind?" Prophet says questioningly.

"Hey, he said he could handle it. Guess it runs in the family," Ghost replies, putting his feet up on the table. "You know, you real-urk!"

Quicker than the eye could see, Prophet was beside him, hand clamped over around his neck, lifting him bodily out of his chair to dangle several inches off the ground.

"_You left my general behind!?_" Prophet shouts as he drains the power from Ghost. Flames roar in the hearth and his eyes become twin pillars of fire before he finally tosses Ghost across the room like a rag doll. Ghost rolls onto his back and sits up, rubbing his neck where even now angry black bruises are appearing. "And the virus?" Prophet demands.

"Delivered," Ghost rasps. "I had a few followers. Loco and that demon kid and EPIC's cat-girl. Though I doubt she's a problem anymore," he says, paling when he notices the glare coming from Prophet. "I didn't kill anyone who could be part of Omega!" he exclaims quickly. The statement seems to placate Prophet.

"Very well. Now we shall wait and see if the good General can start the purge of the human pests for us. I want you and Mason ready to move in and seize the altered virus as soon as it is ready."

"But," Ghost starts. "Mason is sure to be put on public trial."

"Then we'll just have to arrange for a public escape," Prophet says with a feral grin.

*SAP Corporate Headquarters*
"Are you out of your mind!?" Allison Vaile shouts, one of the very few times she had ever lost her temper. "I went to a lot of effort to get that virus destroyed before it fell into the wrong hands."

"Effort greatly appreciated. Now, everyone but a select few believe it gone. But we have an opportunity to continue our research. We have a sample of Anaconda we can recover. A vaccine capable of destroying Anaconda is within our grasp. It's applications against more benign virus' could revolutionize the pharmaceutical industry," said Rao Telda, head of the board of directors and the true controlling force behind South American Pharmaceuticals.

"You can't simply _recover_ Anaconda from someone. You have to extract its molecules, molecules bonded to blood! It has a 90% probability of killing the patient!"

"To me, those are acceptable odds," Rao replies. "The profit we could achieve far outweigh the risks."

"This is not some peasant we are talking about," Ms. Vaile says angrily. "This is an EPIC member."

"One member, who they already know was infected. It won't be a stretch to explain his death away as an unfortunate incident."

"The hell it won't!" Ms. Vaile snarls, advancing on her seated opponent. "I swear if any harm comes to Sanjay, I'll take this entire conversation straight to the press," she declares, confident that her super-natural charisma would win this argument.

Lesser men might have shrunk at facing the wrath of the charismatic Allison Vaile. Rao Telda was not a lesser man. He rose to his full six foot, eight inch height, and loomed over her. 

"No, you will not," he says simply, glaring down at her. "You are the pretty face of the company, a superior researcher and an excellent debater, but you do not make policy. Anaconda is too important for SAP to pass up. The virus will be harvested from the host and our research will continue. And you will not mention this to anyone or you will face harsh reprisal," he said, leaving the open ended threat hanging in the air.

"But I," Ms. Vaile starts.

"The board has made its decision. Good day, Ms. Vaile," Rao Telda says, retaking his seat. Ms. Vaile storms out of the room, drawing a sigh of relief from the other board members. "Now, for the next order of business, we have the hostile takeover of Pratchett Pharmaceuticals coming up and I want to make sure everything is prepared."


----------



## Calinon (Aug 17, 2004)

*In A Cave System Outside Mai Pai, China*

Standing in the doorway of Mia Toan's _playroom_, Raisa, X12, Jackal, Li and Xi stand stunned at the scene before them.

Mia Toan stands, clad in her powerful protective armor, her helmet removed.  She clutches a curving dagger, soaked in blood, in her right hand.  Dark blood covers her face, chest and hands, startling red in the bright light of the cavern.  At her feet lies Kevin York, an ornate katana through his stomach, pinning him to the floor, a dagger thrust through his chest and his throat slit open.  His eyes remain open and unblinking, and blood pools around him though very little seems to be flowing from him any longer.

"You're too late," Mia Toan says with satisfaction. "Our love is fulfilled. He's mine forever. _And you can't have him!_" she shrieks suddenly at you, snatching Kevin's sword from the ground beside him, appearing ready to kill you all!

_Initiatives and Condition Summary_
_Mia Toan 28, Amazon 21 (4HP, 3L, 1S, fatigued), Jackal 14 (4HP), X12 14 (4HP, 2L), Li 8 (2HP), Xi 7 (2HP)_

*In An Underground Tunnel, Brazil*
Vince staggers in the billowing dust, nearly banging into the wall several times as he bears the unconscious weight of a dying Monica towards the SAP research facility and help.  But something is dreadfully wrong with the feline member of EPIC.  Her head lolls back and her tail hangs limply.  Two metal batons are imbedded in her chest and stomach, phased there by the Anarchy assassin, Ghost.  The movement of running has caused the skin around the batons to rupture, and with great horror, Vince realizes she is not breathing.

He bursts from the dust cloud finally, and quickly sets her down, hitting his communicator but getting nothing but static.  Frantically, he tries to get her breathing again, a tricky venture using mouth to feline face.  

_Medicine check (DC22):  6 (HP to re-roll gets a 15) -- stabilized_
 
After a long minute of trying, she coughs weakly, eyes fluttering open for a moment before she again loses consciousness.  She is breathing however, very weakly.

_Condition Summary_
_Vincent (3L, 1S), Monica (7L, 2S, disabled, KO)_

*In the SAP Research Facility Infirmary ... two hours after combat*
Rebound lays napping on a bed, tired from his efforts.  It's becoming obvious that using his growth powers is very hard on him.  Mantis is sedated for pain, laying with her injured arm and leg both in slings.  Vince and Monica haven't returned, and haven't checked in.  Cosmo isn't around because...

*Michelle, Johan*
...Michelle released Cosmo to help transport Mason to South America's main containment facility.  He's been checking in every fifteen minutes over the radio.  Currently, Michelle and Johan are talking, within earshot of everyone, with the base medical doctor.

"We need to transfer Anna to a better equipped medical facility.  She needs surgery that we are ill-equipped to do here," he explains.  "They'd recover better in a better equipped hospital as well," the doctor says, nodding at Straightjacket and Tara.  And I'm sure Ms. Vaile will want to speak with you all, once the rest of your team arrives.

*Straightjacket*
Your dad has been talking your ear off.  The only difference today?  Everyone is noticing.  He is still glowing with a bright green aura.

"You did great down there boy, other than that whole broken ribs, hole in leg part.  But your girl will love the battle scars.  You'll get some action out of those, don't you doubt!" he laughs, pinching the nurse on the rear as she goes by, earning himself a slap on the hand and a glare.

*Loki*
While everyone else is busy talking to doctors or looking strangely at who obviously, due to family resemblance and the fact that he keeps calling him 'boy' and 'son', is his father, you've looked around and come to one very certain conclusion.  Neutron isn't around.  Come to think of it, you haven't heard from Vince or Monica in quite some time.

In your P12 heightened state, you remember that there is a security terminal a floor up.

_Condition Summary_
_Cosmo (OK), Loki (OK), Mantis (4L, disabled), Alan Cashman (1L), Straightjacket (4L, disabled x2), Metal Mistress (1L), Johan (OK), Anna (3L, disabled, KO), Rebound 5 ( fatigued)_

*In a Secret SAP Lab, Same Facility*
*Neutron*
You are getting more and more ill, and feeling more and more weak by the moment.  Your veins are getting darker and it is getting harder to breathe.  You don't know how long you've been here.  An hour?  Two?  More?  The doctors, if that's what they are, don't talk to you much.  They don't even enter your chamber, using robotic arms to inject you or change your IV bag.  The guards don't move.  The longer you are here, the more you doubt that they are trying to help you.

The realization has filled you with a desperation, though you fight through it to buy some time and wait for your moment.

After a long time, only a pair of scientists remain.  The one monitoring you still sits, pushing buttons.  You've come to know him lovingly as Dr. Pain, though he hasn't actually told you his name.  The other doctor you cheerfully refer to as "BB", desperately hoping she'll ask you why so you can tell her it's because she has such big... eyes.  So far, she hasn't taken the bait, though it is becoming rapidly obvious that she doesn't like Dr. Pain in the least.

You hear a faint crackling beneath your table, nearly inaudible.  After about the sixth time, straining your hearing you hear Cosmo.  "We're about fifteen minutes out from the facility.  Mason is still doing his sleeping beauty impression.  Contact you again in fifteen."

Just then, all but one of the guards leave the room for some reason.  Only the one watching you intently remains.

_Condition Summary_
_Neutron (2L, fatigued, Anaconda infected)_


----------



## buzzard (Aug 17, 2004)

"Dad, dontcha think the nurses are gonna notice you pinchin when you're glowing?!? Anyway, why are you glowing? And why can everybody else see you now?"

buzzard


----------



## Deva (Aug 17, 2004)

Raisa keeps her eyes on the sword wielding psycho, trying not to look at Kevin for fear she'd loose her lunch. "X, get him out of here."

She rushes at Mia _(going around Kevin)_ and attempts to punch her in the face where she has no protective armor.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "We need to transfer Anna to a better equipped medical facility.  She needs surgery that we are ill-equipped to do here," he explains.




Do whatever you think is best, just keep me informed on where they will be sent. How is Sanjay doing anyways? She asks the doctor

<ooc: is she realises how long Vince and Monica have been>

Have you heard anything from Vince or Monica? They have been gone way too long. She asks Johan. I'm going to go look for them, is there any thing I can use as a light source around here? She says turning back towards the doctor.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 17, 2004)

*In A Cave System Outside Mai Pai, China*

Mia Toan shifts nearly imperceptably as Raisa rushes in, staying infront of Kevin's body.  As Raisa swings, Mia's arm shoots out, striking Raisa in the face.  The slap stings and though it causes no real damage, Raisa stumbles as she swings, as her senses go haywire!

_Attack roll (Mia):  20 hits_
_Will save (Raisa) [DC20]:  19 fails_

Raisa's eyes suddenly burn as the light in the room becomes too intense for her to see properly.  Her vision becomes a field of white even as her hearing buzzes as every sound becomes magnified a thouseand fold.  Her skin starts to tingle painfully.

_Raisa is blind, deaf and pain sensitive, reducing her damage save by 10.  You will receive a Will save each round at +1 cumulatively past the first._

Raisa swings even as the effect takes place, but hits nothing but air.  She stumbles over what must be Kevin, slipping in the pool of blood and banging her knee painfully before regaining her footing.  She has no idea where she is.

_Attack roll (Raisa):  12 misses_

Jackal growls and pounces at Mia.  His leap covers the distance easily, but she moves skillfully at the end, and it takes all his agility to avoid landing on Kevin.  A quick kick in the hindquarters sends him sliding past Kevin in the blood.  The way she is standing will make it nearly impossible to get Kevin without her gaining an advantageous attack.

_Mia Toan 28, Amazon 21 (4HP, 3L, 1S, fatigued, blind, deaf, -10 damage saves), Jackal 14 (4HP), X12 14 (4HP, 2L), Li 8 (2HP), Xi 7 (2HP)_

*In the SAP Research Facility Infirmary*
*Straightjacket*
"It's more fun than sitting around in the ladies locker room at your school, boy," he grins.  "I'm guessing that Anithos fellow's wand did something to me.  When it sucked me in, it hurt like a sunofagun.  Then when it let me go, I got a full feeling, like when you drink too much water.  Don't really know much about the glowy bit.  Just that it's gonna be a bitch to sneak into the locker rooms now," he says.  "White with teddy bears," he whispers to John, nodding at Michelle, then laughing.

"I'm gonna get a soda," he says, wandering off after the nurse.  The soda machines are definitely the _other_ way.  As he wanders off, you realize he didn't answer your other question.

*Michelle*
You hear the glowy man, Straightjacket's father, say something that sounds like "teddybear" and then laugh and catch him nodding at you.

The doctor doesn't seem to recognize the name.  "Who?" he asks, looking through his electronic pad for Sanjay's name.  "I don't have anyone by that name with your group here."

Upon your question of the light, he says, "You can check with security; I'm sure they have a spot light or something.  Everything around here is well lit though, I assure you," he says, stepping to a console nearby.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 18, 2004)

"I have not heard anything," Johan says with a look of worry on his face. "It could be that the large amount of rock is interfering with the radio signal, preventing us from receiving their status report."

*OoC:* I think that's what can happen. If not, replace it with something more approriate.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 18, 2004)

"Okay, this sucked when it started," Sanjay thinks, none-too-pleased.  "I think I'm about ready to upgrade that analysis to..."  Noticing most of the guards leave, he tries to not get excited, continuing to stare ahead blankly as he has for the past few minutes.  "Alright, time to get the hell out of here.  If I'm going to die, it's not going to be as some wacko scientist's lab experiment."

A quick glance at the two scientists, he will transmute the straps holding him down to air before attempting to do the same to the armor of the lone guard.

So that's 2 Transumtation +8 1/2 actions, one to free Neutron, the other to try and neutralize the threat.  Special HP request: If I get less than a 14 rolled on the ranged attack, HP to reroll.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 18, 2004)

Motioning to Li and Xi, X12 slowly begins advancing on Mia Toan, murder in his eyes.

_OOC: Innuendo gone... not sure what this falls under anymore.  I want to delay to Xi's initiative, hoping Li will do the same, so that the three of us can attack her in sync.  That way I can Aid Another, using my Rapid Strike so that I can attempt to help both of them (one attack as Aid Another for each of Li and Xi).  If my "signals" get mixed, then I'll simply attack her myself once._


----------



## Mimic (Aug 18, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Michelle*
> You hear the glowy man, Straightjacket's father, say something that sounds like "teddybear" and then laugh and catch him nodding at you.
> 
> The doctor doesn't seem to recognize the name.  "Who?" he asks, looking through his electronic pad for Sanjay's name.  "I don't have anyone by that name with your group here."[/font]





Michelle scowls and glances at the glowing man but other things are more important, she turns back towards the doctor.

What do you mean you don't know where Sanjay is...try Neutron. He was infected by the Anaconda virus.

Can you send one of your duplicates to the security room and see if you can find a flashlight or something. She asks Johan


----------



## Calinon (Aug 18, 2004)

*In A Cave System Outside Mai Pai, China*

_OOC: Aid another is for non-attack skills. Combined fire is for ranged attacks. For melee, it's flanking. So I'll assume you want to flank. In order to communicate your desired action without saying anything, it is innuendo IMO._

Li seems horrified at the sight before her, but quickly shoves that aside. Her fins snap out and she cautiously advances towards Mia Toan appearing quite defensive.

Xi charges forward without such caution, hands glowing dimly. He sees you rushing forward as well and moves to flank Mia. He strikes out barehanded, allowing his powers to be his weapon, while you use your Sai.

_Attack roll (Xi): 23 misses_
_Attack roll (X12): Rapid strike!!! -- 22 misses, 12 misses_

Mia manages to knock Xi's strike asside, then slashes back, knocking X12's first attack asside with her dagger, knocking his second slash down with her armored forearm. She appears unphased by being flanked as she is, and remains protectively over Kevin's body.

Her counter-attack is swift. She launches a vicious slash with her sword, causing Xi to leap back to avoid being beheaded. But her target wasn't Xi at all, but X12! She spins with the move, slashing hard at X12's left side, causing him to dive to his right... right into a backhand slap across the face with her dagger hand. The blow is only stinging, but the effect is anything but as, like Raisa, his senses go haywire!

_Bluff roll (Mia): 20 vs 14 succeeds -- X12 loses his dodge bonus to defense!_
_Attack roll (Mia): 16 hits_
_Will save (X12) [DC20]: 16 fails_

X12's vision fills with painful whiteness as he's suddenly rendered super sensitive to the light. His hearing picks up booming sounds that are deafening and all encompassing, the sound of blood droplets hitting the floor. His skin becomes ultra-sensitive and all he can smell is an overpowering, coppery scent and taste of blood so strong it makes him gag.

Raisa tries to free herself from the effect of the powers, but can't. Then something slams into her, grabbing violently at her arms as she nearly topples over from the intense impact!

_Will save (Raisa) [DC19]: 5 fails_

_*Raisa is up, despite her many conditions!*_

_Initiative and Condition Summary_
_Mia Toan 28, Amazon 21 (4HP, 3L, 1S, fatigued, blind, deaf, -10 damage saves), Jackal 14 (4HP), X12 14 (4HP, 1L, blind, deaf, scent dazzled, -10 damage saves), Li 8 (2HP), Xi 7 (2HP)_

*In the SAP Research Facility Infirmary*
*Michelle and Johan*
"Neutron?" the doctor asks. "The Anarchy terrorist? What wa... infected with Anaconda!? Thank goodness he wasn't brought here then!" he exclaims, obviously relieved that he wasn't responsible for anyone in that condition. "They probably took him to a facility for treatment then, but nothing is entered in the database concerning it. Perhaps someone else knows something about him, but I don't. Excuse me a moment," he says, turning back to his terminal.

Johan, you remember you certainly have someone at hand who might be able to help. Two someones in fact; Pavo Santala and Ms. Price.

*In a Secret SAP Lab, Same Facility
Neutron*
It must be the adreniline from the situation, but you are able to work fairly quickly to free yourself. That act doesn't seem to get noticed, though the elevated oxygen levels do.

"Breathe normally, please," the doctor intones without looking up from his work.

When you sit up and try to destroy the armor of the guard, it's definitely noticed. The guard steps back as your blast smashes through the glass of the containment unit and hits him in the chest. His armor, though very badly damaged, is still functional and he, unlike the doctor, was not caught off guard.

"Hit the alarm!" he orders the doctor. There is a loud thunk and both you and he see BB slam a microscope into the head of the Dr. Pain an obvious second time, who keels over off his chair and to the floor. The guard lets out a curse and quickly turns back to you, the cannon on his arm letting out an energy pulse at you through the same hole you created. 

_Attack roll (guard): 11 (VP 16) hits_
_Damage save [DC17]: 20 succeeds_

The energy pulse strikes you in the chest, sending you rolling off the table, though you suffer no real harm, your skin absorbing the blast. As you fall, your IV comes out, making you feel woozy and reminding you that despite your need to get out of here, you are still very, very ill.

You do catch a better look at BB. She's got short black hair and *ahem* large breasts, which you noticed before. What you notice now is that she's wearing what looks like some kind of drivers uniform under her lab coat.

_OOC: If you'd been with the others and not shmoozing with Miss Vaile, you'd recognize her as the driver, Vida Cortez._

_Condition Summary
__Neutron (2L, fatigued, Anaconda infected)_


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 18, 2004)

_OOC: Okay.  When I come up again, assume total defense until my senses clear.  I'm out of town until tomorrow visiting relatives -- see you all tomorrow._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 18, 2004)

"Alright, the girls can't withstand the power of the Sanjinator!" Sanjay thinks with a nod and a grin to 'BB'.

"Hit the Alarm?  I was trying to figure out a name for you, but yeah, Alarm works." he says wearily, rasing an arm at the guard and returning fire with an intensely hot radiation blast.

Energy Blast +7 at the guard, pulling the punch so that he's no worse than dying if it hits.


----------



## Deva (Aug 18, 2004)

Acting on instinct, since she can't see or hear anything and the pain is overwhelming, Raisa will strike out at whoever grabbed her arms.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 18, 2004)

*In A Cave System Outside Mai Pai, China*
Raisa swings blindly at whatever it was that impacted her, but hits nothing but air.

_50% miss chance (low misses):  5 misses_

All Raisa and X12 hear are roaring sounds and are unable to make out what is happening in battle.  X12 tries his best to get a defensive stance going, but being sensory deprived makes it impossible.  X12 is rudely reminded of the danger when pain explodes through his chest!

_Attack roll (Mia Toan):  18 hits_
_Damage save (X12) [DC21]:  3 fails [1L, dying]_
_Constitution check to avoid death [DC11]: 22 (stabilized)_

Raisa feels her senses start to clear, shaking her head as the light and sound levels come down to normal.  Her skin stops aching though it still tingles.  

_Will save, Raisa [DC18]:  23 succeeds_

What she sees surprises her.  X12 lays face down on the ground about ten feet from Kevin's body, blood pooling on the tiled marble floor beneath him.  Mia Toan hasn't emerged unscathed either.  Her right arm seems to be injured at the elbow, though whether it is bleeding or not you can't see.  Jackal is also wounded, sitting on the floor some distance away, shaking the cobwebs off.

_Raisa is up, and in far better shape now!_

_Initiative and Condition Summary
Mia Toan 28 (1VP, 2L), Amazon 21 (4HP, 3L, 1S, fatigued, -1 damage saves), Jackal 14 (4HP, 1L, stunned), X12 14 (4HP, 1L, blind, deaf, scent dazzled, -10 damage saves, disabled, KO), Li 8 (2HP), Xi 7 (2HP)_
 
*In a Secret SAP Lab, SAP Facility
Neutron*
The hole in the containment unit you are in becomes a highway for energy blasts as you turn your transmutation powers into damaging ones.  The radiation blast strikes out before the armored man can react and move away, striking him in the already damaged chestplate.

_Attack roll (Sanjay):  Natural 20 (but no critical hit)_
_Damage save (guard) [DC20]:  12 (VP 13) and he's stunned_

The guard staggers and falls back into a moveable table sending it and all its equipment clattering loudly to the ground.  Between the sounds of your energy blasts and that, it becomes obvious that you've been heard.  You see through the doorway as the other guards are rushing down the hall towards the room.  BB sees them too, hitting a button on the panel the doctor was seated at.  The door slides shut, a second, heavier, obviously extremely strong door sliding down behind it.

When the guard starts to clear his head, she runs over to him, pulls off his helmet and smashes her now-broken microscope into his head until he's rendered unconscious.  She's up fairly quickly, bouncing over to the hole in the glass near the door.

"Olá! Chamo-me Vida!" she says with amazing cheerfulness despite the situation.  "Vaile de senhorita enviou-me ajudaá-lo. Tentarei de recebeê-lo para fora de aí antes de eles explode as portas," she adds, throwing off the lab coat she's wearing and bouncing over to the door, trying to open the electronic locking mechanism.

Now if only you had a fricking clue what she just said...

You notice something other than BB.  Your adreniline rush seems to have made you feel far less tired.  Like they had been keeping you somewhat sedated.

_Condition Summary
Neutron (2L, Anaconda infected)_


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 19, 2004)

"I think we should ask either Mr. Santala or Ms. Price for Neutron's condition," Johan says to Michelle, "I'll see if I can find a flashlight, as well as seeing if I can amplify the power of our radios."
Johan creates one duplicate to search for Michelle's lighting, and then starts himself to try and get more power to their radios. If the van (it was down in the container room, wasn't it?) has a more powerful radio receiver, he will dabble with that one.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 19, 2004)

"Um...yay!" Sanjay says with some trepidation and confusion, doing his utmost best to look the girl in the eyes.  "Uh, sorry, me no...uh, habla, um, Portugese.  But thank you...did you say Vaile?" he adds as she bounces towards the door.  He glances her over as she tries the lock.  "Wow, the land of beautiful people...despite not having a great time here so far, I think I like this place," he mumbles to himself.

He steps up to the door and motions her back.  "The way I've been treated here, I don't feel so bad taking their door."  He touches the door, attempting to vaporize it.


----------



## Elementor (Aug 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> After a long minute of trying, she coughs weakly, eyes fluttering open for a moment before she again loses consciousness.  She is breathing however, very weakly.




"Moni..."  Seeing her eyes flutter open, Vince quickly tries to address Monica but her lapse back into unconsciousness leaves him quiet.  Once again checking her vitals before continuing onward, Vince very carefully picks her up and starts heading at a rather gingerly paced walk back to where he expects his teammates to still be.  "It's ok Kitty cat.  I'll get you back in one piece.  Somehow."


----------



## Calinon (Aug 19, 2004)

*In An Underground Tunnel, Brazil*
As Vince moves as quickly as he dares carrying Monica, his radio continues to crackle with static.  There is a loud rumble from ahead of him as he moves and rounding a gentle corner he sees a massive dust cloud billowing out towards him.  The tunnel ahead appears to have caved in!  Picking his way through the dust, he hopes that it isn't so.  The dust isn't as thick as the cave in that Loco caused, and soon he makes out a collapsed part of a ceiling and another, smaller, dark tunnel to his left.

And standing before the wall of rubble are the Mole and Flick.  Flick is leaning heavily on her staff and the Mole is surveying his handiwork.

"That should stop them from followin... what the...?" he says, and he turns towards you rapidly as Flick snatches up her staff, both obviously noticing you at the same time.

"Where the hell did you two come from?" the Mole rumbles.

_Condition Summary
Vincent (3L, 1S), Monica (7L, 2S, disabled, KO)_

*In the SAP Research Facility Infirmary*
*Johan*
Your double heads for the security station to acquire a hand held light of some sort, and has little trouble getting some powerful hand lanterns.

As you head for your Van and it's powerful radio and tracking system, you find the elevators well guarded by guards in powerful looking silver armor.

"Sorry, this section is currently off limits," one says, blocking your path.  "Technicians have begun decontaminating the facility below and are checking for breaches.  Your vehicle has been cleared and is on its way up currently."

Sure enough, the elevator doors open as if on cue, and a technician drives it out into the hallway.

_Condition Summary
Cosmo (OK), Loki (OK), Mantis (4L, disabled), Alan Cashman (1L), Straightjacket (4L, disabled x2), Metal Mistress (1L), Johan (OK), Anna (3L, disabled, KO), Rebound 5 ( fatigued)_

*In a Secret SAP Lab, Same Facility
Neutron*
"Vida," she says.  "My name is Vida," she adds.

When the door starts to disolve, she lets out a surprised squeal and backs up quickly, an embarassed smile already on her face, though it quickly fades at your appearance.  "You need help," she says, helping you through the door and putting herself under your arm and her own arm around your waist to support you.  You are surprised at the strength of her grip.  "We move fast now, ok?  Elevators are there, with silver guards," she says, pointing past a pair of sliding metal doors across from the ones she barricaded.  "You will do this again?" she asks, nudging the unconscious guard with her foot.

_OOC:  Remember, you are unfortunately still limited to half actions without the use of a hero point._

_Condition Summary
Neutron (2L, Anaconda infected)_


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 19, 2004)

Johan goes to the technician. "Excuse me, sir, could you please park our van nearby, I need to use the equipment in it."

The duplicate proceeds to get the light to Michelle.


----------



## Elementor (Aug 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> And standing before the wall of rubble are the Mole and Flick.  Flick is leaning heavily on her staff and the Mole is surveying his handiwork.
> 
> "That should stop them from followin... what the...?" he says, and he turns towards you rapidly as Flick snatches up her staff, both obviously noticing you at the same time.
> 
> "Where the hell did you two come from?" the Mole rumbles.




"I was about to ask you two the same thing.  Chill out.  We arent here to fight."  Vince carefully sets Monica down in case Mole and Flick do something silly.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 20, 2004)

*In An Underground Tunnel, Brazil*
"We happen to be escaping," the Mole snorts.  "Looks like she's just here to lay there and die," the Mole says without compassion.  "Best turn around and go back down that tunnel, because you can't get help that way," he adds, jerking a claw at the tunnel he just collapsed.  "Or just sit there and wait for her to bleed out.  Whatever.  You punks cost me a lot of money today; it'll serve you right."

"Mole," Flick says, whacking him in the belly with her staff.

"Shut up," he growls back at her.  "He's got _nothing_ to offer me.  Unless he wants to play kidnap victim and get us some money," the Mole laughs.

_Condition Summary
Vincent (3L, 1S), Monica (7L, 2S, disabled, KO)_

*In the SAP Research Facility, Hall near the elevator*
*Johan*
"It'll be outside in the lot."  The man you thought was a tech, is actually a security guard and he drives the van down the hall carefully and outside some doors at the distant end of the hall.

*In the SAP Research Facility, Infirmary*
*Michelle, Johan*
Johan returns in just a few minutes with a couple of high power hand lanterns that should do the trick.

_Condition Summary
Cosmo (OK), Loki (OK), Mantis (4L, disabled), Alan Cashman (1L), Straightjacket (4L, disabled x2), Metal Mistress (1L), Johan (OK), Anna (3L, disabled, KO), Rebound 5 ( fatigued)_


----------



## Agamon (Aug 20, 2004)

"Oh, you speak English," Sanjay says a little sheepishly.  "Uh, well, good."  He allows her to help him walk, realizing his adrenaline rush is quickly fading, the virus sapping his energy.  "Thanks.  I mean, for the help and everything."  He raises his free arm and disintegrates the door.  "Where are we going though?  Do you know someone that can help me?  'Cause if not, I really don't want...to go back to see anyone I know, I'm not so...good with the goodbyes, y'know?"


----------



## Elementor (Aug 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *"Shut up," he growls back at her.  "He's got nothing to offer me.  Unless he wants to play kidnap victim and get us some money," the Mole laughs.*



*

"You know, you can make money being the good guys too you know."  Vince looks down at Monica in her weakened condition and glances back up to Mole and Flick, "I've got twenty grand I set aside for a down payment on a nice new car.  I fly or run faster than any car now anyways so if you can get me and her to a top hospital and she survives this, I'll drop the 20k your way.  It might not be as much as you were going to make by killing Billions of people with the Anaconda virus but it is what I can offer.  She doesnt deserve to die."*


----------



## Mimic (Aug 20, 2004)

Michelle takes one of the laterns and heads towards the tunnel that Loco made.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 20, 2004)

*In An Underground Tunnel, Brazil*
The Mole snorts derisively.  "Twenty grand?  You father owns a successful pharmaceutical corporation here in the SAA, and you're offering me twenty grand?"  He laughs.  "I can make more than that selling her body on an electronic buyers marketplace."

Flick whacks him in the shin with her staff.  "Stop it," she says.  "She'll die without help."

"Not my problem," he growls back.  "A million bucks.  You agree to pay me a million bucks, and I'll put you within spitting distance of Brazilia's main medical facility.  Refuse and I'll leave the two of you here.  Just remember, kid," he adds.  "I know who your parents are, and if I can break into an SAP facility," he says, letting the threat go unspoken.

_Condition Summary
Vincent (3L, 1S), Monica (7L, 2S, disabled, KO)_

*In the SAP Research Facility*
*Michelle*
Liberating a hand lantern from Johan, Michelle starts heading out of the infirmary.

"Just hold on there, missy," SJ's dad says.  "I'll come along."  He walks by Rebound's snoozing form, and shakes him awake.  "Get up, chubby.  We're going looking for that freaky kid and that horny cat-girl."

"Huh, wha?  Monica is lost?" he says, rolling off the bed and jumping down to the floor.  "Ok, I'll come."

Both of them take lanterns as well, and follow you down the hall, leaving Johan in charge of the injured.  As soon as the three of you approach the elevator, you see four silver armored guards blocking off the elevators.

"I'm sorry," the lead guard says.  "This area is off limits until further notice.  Biohazard containment and decontamination procedures are in effect.  Your van is outside now, however."

*Johan*
Once outside, you start looking at possible ways to boost the power of the radio in the Van, but it's pretty much maxxed out.  It becomes apparent now that you carefully examine the system, that it would take a lot of rock, several miles of it, to block your transmission.  It is far more likely a mineral depost that would be blocking communications with Vince, or his communicator may be damaged, especially since Cosmo is nearly a thousand kilometers away and your normal communicators can still reach him.

A hoverjet is being prepped nearby.

Inside the infirmary, the doctor finishes at his terminal and approaches you.

"I've ordered a jet prepared to take your injured to Brazilia.  We'll be ready to depart in a few minutes," he informs you.  "I'll just need you to sign off on the transport," he adds, handing you a clipboard with a reef or paperwork on it.  "And we'll need someone to accompany them from your team."

_Condition Summary
Cosmo (OK), Loki (OK), Mantis (4L, disabled), Alan Cashman (1L), Straightjacket (4L, disabled x2), Metal Mistress (1L), Johan (OK), Anna (3L, disabled, KO), Rebound 5 ( fatigued)_

*In a Secret SAP Lab, Same Facility
Neutron*
Vida doesn't quite seem to grasp most of what you are saying, but finally answers you as best she can.  "I help you.  You will stop guards and I help us leave.  Not alot of time," she adds, her smile fading as she gives your hand a squeeze.  As she does so, you notice that the veins on the back of her hand are much darker than they should be.

_OOC:  OMG... Neutron made a spot check!_

_Condition Summary
Neutron (2L, Anaconda infected)_

*In A Cave System Outside Mai Pai, China*
Raisa, her senses returning to her, rushes Mia Toan, attempting to slam her entire body into the woman, sensitive skin be damned!

_Attack roll (Raisa):  22 (HP 26) hits!_
_Damage save (Mia Toan) [DC19]:  15 (1S)_
_Damage save (Raisa) [DC16]:  19 succeeds_

As she bruises Mia and Jackal clears the cobwebs, X12's body tries to heal itself of its serious injuries.

_Disabled recovery (DC20):  15 (HP 30) succeeds_
_KO recovery (DC10):  automatic_
_Will save (X12) [DC19]:  9 fails_

X12's wounds close rapidly and he blinks unseeing eyes as Li takes a cautious swing at Mia Toan, who easily pushes the attack aside.  Xi grabs at her sword, taking a bad wound on his palm, but uses his powers to disolve the blade!  His wound on his hand drips blood briefly, then starts to close.

Mia screams at you all wordlessly, snatching the blade in Kevin and yanking it out even as she hurls her dagger at a prone X12!  With great agility, Li kicks out, deflecting the blade away and sending it skittering across the floor!

_Li spends a hero point to deflect an attack against X12._

_Will save (X12) [DC18]:  18 succeeds and you'll be able to use your senses again on your turn._

_*Amazon is up again...*_

_Initiative and Condition Summary
Mia Toan 28 (1VP, 2L, 1S), Amazon 21 (1HP, 3L, 1S, fatigued), Jackal 14 (OK), X12 14 (blind, deaf, scent dazzled, -10 damage saves), Li 8 (1HP), Xi 7 (1L)_


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 20, 2004)

"I will accompany them," Johan says as he reads through the papers (and signs them if there isn't anything out of the ordinary or the like).

Out at the parking lot, Johan ponders. _I wonder if the truck that Ghost stole is still within range..._
And, as he has nothing more immediate things to do, Johan proceeds to check the van-mounted radar to look for the nanobots.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 21, 2004)

"I'll stop the guards?" Sanjay asks woozily.  "Okay, I'll try.  I still don't know why you're doing this.  Are we going to see Ms. Va..."  He notices the veins on her hand and jerks away from her completely.  "Omigod, don't touch me!" he yells in shock.  He looks at her, eyes wide and mouth agape.  "Um...y-you're right, we have no time, let's go..." he says, turning to trudge on as fast as he can on his own.


----------



## Elementor (Aug 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Not my problem," he growls back.  "A million bucks.  You agree to pay me a million bucks, and I'll put you within spitting distance of Brazilia's main medical facility.  Refuse and I'll leave the two of you here.  Just remember, kid," he adds.  "I know who your parents are, and if I can break into an SAP facility," he says, letting the threat go unspoken.




"You better watch what you say you overgrown shag rug.  The only reason you arent being prepped for a morning execution is because we let you go to take down Mason instead.  That is a situation that could be quickly remedied." Vince states plainly as he blurs with superspeed.  "You might want to listen to Flick.  My way you get my gratitude as well as some walking money to get home with.  Your way you probably get to kill the kitty cat here but could also end up walking the Green mile in a few hours.  Not to mention there is no cash in it for you...."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry," the lead guard says.  "This area is off limits until further notice.  Biohazard containment and decontamination procedures are in effect.  Your van is outside now, however."




You don't understand, we have to get in there. We are searching for a couple of our teammates that went down into the tunnel after Ghost, they have been gone a long time, we have to find them.  

diplomacy +8


----------



## Calinon (Aug 21, 2004)

*In An Underground Tunnel, Brazil
*The Mole rolls his eyes, unimpressed and unthreatened by Vince's show.  "Then pick up your cat and head back the way you came.  Let's go, Flick.  I'll collapse the tunnel behind us, in case you have any bright ideas of trying to follow us," he rumbles, pushing Mole behind him and backing into the relatively small side tunnel.  It's basically Mole shaped.

"Million bucks.  Last chance, kid," he says with a toothy grin, claws dragging along the outside of the tunnel.

_Vince's intimidate check was 14 versus a 22 sense motive._

_Condition Summary
Vincent (3L, 1S), Monica (7L, 2S, disabled, KO)_

*In the SAP Research Facility
Michelle*
"Sorry, I can't allow anyone down there.  The risk of exposure to viral contaminents is severe due to the damage caused during the altercation.  I'll contact our security team in the containment area and have them search that tunnel for your companions," the guard says.  He doesn't move, but starts speaking to someone not present with you, obviously a guard below, and unfortunately in Portuguese.  The conversation is short and to the point.

"Two units are going to search the tunnel.  They are armored units as well, so can move rapidly.  We should get a report soon."

While helpful, you have the distinct feeling that there are strict orders in place to not allow you access to that part of the facility any longer.

"This is a load of hooey, I tell you what," SJ's dad says.  "Where's that hot assistant chick that met us when we got here?  I bet she'll get us down there."

_Diplomacy 22 ...hence why he's being helpful._

*Johan*
The paperwork are standard release and transfer forms, and thankfully translated into English.  After just a few minutes, you have them completed and immediately the doctor has Straighjacket and Anna wheeling out and down the hall.  You don't see the others as you are hurriedly moved out to the parking lot where your other self is working on the scanning system, but having no luck at all finding any trace of the third truck.  The other two trucks are obviously still in the warehouse.

You realize as you look at the van's clock that it's been over 15 minutes since Cosmo last rang in.

_Condition Summary
Cosmo (OK), Loki (OK), Mantis (4L, disabled), Alan Cashman (1L), Straightjacket (4L, disabled x2), Metal Mistress (1L), Johan (OK), Anna (3L, disabled, KO), Rebound 5 ( fatigued)_

*In a Secret SAP Lab, Same Facility
Neutron*
Vida seems surprised more at your response than at the discoloration of her veins.  "Ms. Vaile says this might happen.  I take serum too," she says.  "Wait!" she says, grabbing hold of your hand to stop you.  "Not go yet.  Ms. Vaile says if this happen we find virus or destroy lab," she says.  

Looking back at the chamber you'd been held in, you see the IV that came out of your arm laying on the floor and notice that one of its two imputs is leaking a few droplets of a black liquid.  Rather than pumping drugs into you, it must have been extracting the virus from you!  As the droplets hit the ground, they quickly evaporate.  There is a cylinder, similar to the ones Anaconda was being stored in before, sitting beneath the table you had been strapped to.

_Condition Summary
Neutron (2L, Anaconda infected), Vida (Anaconda [variant] infected)_


----------



## Elementor (Aug 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Million bucks.  Last chance, kid," he says with a toothy grin, claws dragging along the outside of the tunnel.




"Sucks to be you flea bag.  Now you get to be lumped in with all the murderous bad guys.  No more going easy on you.  You might want to rethink your friends list there Flick.  Mr Manacure here is going to get you killed.  Looks like he cant see past the end of his nose in more ways than one.  I could promise to pay a hundred billion dollars but since I dont have it I couldnt pay it, same as the mil.  I have the twenty Gs."

Picking up Monica again, Vince will head back the way he came from, away from Flick and Mole.  "We'll find our own way out Kitten, you'll be ok."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh, okay, I thought it was seperated but still in him and therefore it was coming from him.  It was the fact it appeared on her hand that confused me.

Sanjay looks at the lab and realizes the problem.  He begins to destroy everything in the lab.  When he's done, he turns to Vida.  "This area...needs to be contained.  Let's go..."


----------



## Mule (Aug 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> In your P12 heightened state, you remember that there is a security terminal a floor up.



Not really wanting to hang around here much anyways, Loki remembers the security terminal.  "Something to do," he thinks to himself, "and maybe I can find out how Neutron is doing."

As stealthily as possible, Loki will try to sneak to the terminal and check it out.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 21, 2004)

"I wonder what the delay is about..."
He starts up his communicator to contact Cosmo. "Cosmo, do you copy? This is Johan, why haven't you checked in in the last fifteen minutes?"

If he doesn't get a reply from Cosmo, he will report the occurance to Michelle through their communicators.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 21, 2004)

*In the SAP Research Facility*
*Loki*
It's embarassingly easy for you to sneak about by blending into the background.  After a bit of waiting, you find a non-guarded terminal, only to discover they are DNA coded rather than password protected.  You curse to yourself, but spot Ms. Price in the communications office nearby.  She looks around, as if making sure nobody was around.  Interest piqued, you sneak inside and overhear a conversation.

"Hello sir," she says as an officious looking gentleman appears on the screen.  "The project is well in hand.  The infected subject is being taken care of as we speak.  We should make a full recovery if things go well."

"That is good news, Ms. Price," Telda answers.  "I am glad to see you are ready to advance your career, especially since Ms. Vaile is rapidly becoming more of a liability than I'm willing to accept.  What of the EPIC team?"

"We are transfering their wounded to Brazilia.  Two of their members are currently missing, which is turning into a slight problem," she says.  "But we have a _severe_ problem with the containment units damaged in the attack.  It's created quite a biohazard and we can't allow them into the area to search," she adds, though something about her tone makes you pause.

"Very clever, young woman," Telda says with a hint of a smile.  "See that the rest of the EPIC team leaves the facility within the hour so we can return to business as usual without any potential security leaks."

"Anything else, sir?"

"Mr. Santala has been in contact with Ms. Vaile within the last hour.  Could you inform him that his services are no longer required?"

"Of course, sir," Ms. Price says as she shuts off the screen and gets up to leave.

*Johan*
You get no response from Cosmo.  You don't even get a static response, just completely dead air.  You're just about to inform Michelle when the receiver picks up a weak signal filled with static.

"*crackle* escaped but the deedd *screech* collapsed and I *crackle* tunnel wiii *screech* cave in.  *crackle* hear me?"

*In a Secret SAP Lab, Same Facility
Neutron*
As you rather effectively destroy the lab and the collection equipment, a loud banging starts on the door Vida sealed off.  It sounds like energy blasts striking the blast door repeatedly.  You quickly finish, and see that Vida isn't looking any worse really.  You also see that she has a strange device out and is slipping it onto her hand.

It is gold colored with a metallic finger caps and a wrist clip.  The palm has a blue crystal built into it.  "I can help with guards," Vida says with her ever present smile.

_OOC:  Think SG-1... the bosses hand weapons._

You both take up position on either side of the door and Vida slides a card through a locking mechanism.  A green light flashes and the door slides open.  As soon as it does, two energy pulses scream past you, leaving scorch marks in the wall on the far side of the room!

*In An Underground Tunnel, Brazil*
"This coming from someone who'd have loved to see me up on terrorism charges in the SAA," Flick says, your words obviously having the opposite of the desired effect.  "Look out, Mole, or we'll be lumped in with everyone else they go up against," she says mockingly.

"That would be the life of a mercenary," the Mole says without concern.  "Your family is rich; they could have paid my price.  But your choice kid.  I'll send flowers to the funeral."

With obvious deliberate motions, he moves Flick farther into the tunnel behind him and starts collapsing the tunnel as he moves away from you.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 21, 2004)

Michelle waits (im)patiently for the report from the security guards, ignoring Straightjacket's dad.

If it takes longer then 10 minutes, she will ask what is taking so long in a polite manner, of course.

During the wait she will lean over to Rebound. Did I ever tell you how much I hate being the leader?


----------



## Agamon (Aug 21, 2004)

Erm, does this not warrant an initiative?

Sanjay motions to Vida to stay put while he has a look to see what they're up against, hoping she understands.

Move into the doorway and spend his half action deflecting the next incoming attack.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 21, 2004)

"Cosmo? Is that you?"
Johan tries to amplify the signal, working with the van's communicators (not sure if Computers, a Craft, or Repair would be the most approriate).


----------



## Calinon (Aug 21, 2004)

*In a Secret SAP Lab, Same Facility
Neutron*
You peek around the corner and see two silver armored guards advancing quickly towards the door, arm cannons glowing and ready to fire.  You catch a glimpse of a single elevator behind them.  They are about forty feet away but moving fast.  The hall is only about ten feet across and perfectly straight to the elevators.

As you spot them, they see you.

"Confirmed; he's loose.  Affirmative; proceeding with containment."

_OOC:  No need for deflection, and as said iniatives are pretty easy._

_Condition Summary
Guards 22, Neutron 12 (2L, Anaconda infected), Vida 12 (Anaconda infected)_

_*Neutron is up.*_

*Outside the SAP Research Facility*
*Johan*
You manage to clear up the signal slightly.  It's definitely not Cosmo; it's a heavily accented voice.  It actually sounds like Loco.

"You better get *crackle* and help.  It's going *crackle* dig out the tunnel.  I *crackle* safe inside but can't *crackle*"

While the message is still garbled, you are able to get a bit of a fix on the transmission.  It's coming from nearly twenty miles away, in the middle of the mountains.  There appears to be a dirt road that travels within a mile or so of the general vacinity of the transmission.

*In A Cave System Outside Mai Pai, China*
Raisa takes another swing at Mia, but misses badly as the agile woman spins to avoid the blow.  Jackal follows her attack up, clawing at Mia and sending bright sparks showering off her armor.  Mia appears unharmed by the attack.

_Initiative and Condition Summary
Mia Toan 28 (1VP, 2L, 1S), Amazon 21 (1HP, 3L, 1S, fatigued), Jackal 14 (OK), X12 14 (-1 damage saves), Li 8 (1HP), Xi 7 (1L)_

*X12 is up.*


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 22, 2004)

"I will get equipment there to help you out of the tunnel. Are Vincent and Monica, our team members there with you?"

After sending the message to Loco, Johan sends another to Michelle.
"Michelle, do you copy? This is Johan, I am picking up a scrambled radio signal from Loco. He is located some twenty miles from here. The exact words I picked up are "escaped but the deedd ... collapsed and I ... tunnel wiii ... cave in. ... hear me? ... You better get ... and help. It's going ... dig out the tunnel. I ... safe inside but can't ..."
From what I can gather, the tunnel has collapsed and he can't tunnel without causing another cave-in, and needs help."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 22, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "From what I can gather, the tunnel has collapsed and he can't tunnel without causing another cave-in, and needs help."




"Contact Ms. Price, we don't have the force or the equipment to help him, are you still in contact with him and did he say anything about Vince and Monica." She tells Johan. "Any word about Sanjay?" She slowly rubs one of her temples feeling a headache comming on.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 22, 2004)

"Two of them, let's take 'em out.  That armor is really strong.  I'll try and melt it, you hit them with...whatever that is," Sanjay says to Vida before turning his concentration to one of the guards.

Just like on the other guard, Transmutation +8 on the armor of one of the guards to try and weaken it.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 22, 2004)

*In a Secret SAP Lab, Same Facility
Neutron*
Vida seems to understand what you're saying.  Quickly you step out and cut loose a disintegrating blast of energy.

_Attack roll:  20 hits  (-8 from armor)_

The blast is effective, leaving the armor hole filled and pock marked.  Vida immediately steps in front of you, raises her hand, palm outward, and a visible wave of energy sweeps out, catching the same guard fully and sending him flying backwards to lay slumped against the elevator door.  Vida keeps her palm facing the remaining guard.

The remaining guard says, obviously in communication with the other guards, "Chavez is down!  We need reinforcements!"  He levels his arm cannon at Vida and lets loose a pair of energy pulses.  One streaks over her head and yours, while the other looks like it will hit her in the stomach, then suddenly changes direction and slams into her palm.  The pulse reflects back, striking the guard sending him staggering back in a daze.

You start to feel odd, but not in a bad way.  You are breathing easier, your muscles don't ache, and you are starting to regain your equilibrium.  You would attribute it to the adreniline rush of a life and death struggle, but ever since that IV came out, you've been feeling better and stronger.

_Neutron is up!_

_Condition Summary
Guard A-22 (1VP, 1L, -8 armor, disabled, KO), Guard B-22 (1VP, 1L, stunned), Neutron 12 (2L, Anaconda infected (variant)), Vida 12 (1HP, Anaconda infected (variant))_

*Outside the SAP Research Facility
Johan*
The radio crackles again as you tweak it to send your message, and then Loco comes through quite clearly, speaking animatedly in Portuguese.  The message, untranslated, is broadcast through all of your communicators.

_Comprehend check:  22 succeeds_

_Translated from Portuguese:_  "I am not in the tunnel!  Ghost killed that cat-girl and was going to kill the Demon boy so I collapsed the tunnel on Ghost and his truck.  I just managed to dig myself out but am too injured to dig the Demon boy out.  If he is injured, or worse, trapped beneath rocks, he won't have much time left!  Get here quickly!"

*Michelle*
The guard who you talked to before seems to get a radio message from his counterparts below.

"The other team has reported in.  About five hundred meters in, the tunnel has been collapsed.  They've used scanners and it is sealed by rock and earth for at least another five hundred meters.  We have no digging tools for a job of that size, especially in a subterranean tunnel, so hopefully your teammates were able to get out the other side," the guard informs you.

"Bloody hell!" SJ's dad exclaims.  "Let's find that hot chick and get some action going on this!"

"Oh, there you are," comes a voice from down the hall.  Pavo comes hurrying up to you.  "I have some news.  I've just been informed by Ms. Price that I'm needed back in Brazilia.  The facility doctor also told me that Neutron has been flown ahead to an SAP medical facility in Brazilia."  He pauses, shaking his head a moment.  "You will have to forgive me.  My last instructions were confusing for me, especially with your missing team mates, but with the facility breech and a containment problem in the lower levels, the facility will be locked down.  Only essential personel are to remain.  And I cannot find Vida anywhere to drive you."

Just then, Loco's non-translated message comes through on your communicator.

*Straightjacket*
You and Anna are wheeled out of the facility and into a waiting jet.  Other than the crew of the plane and one medic, no medical personel go with you, though Johan, or one of his duplicates, comes with you.  The plane is quickly prepped for take-off, which is when Loco's message comes through your communicators without translation.

*Loki*
Just as Ms. Price walks out, your earpiece delivers Loco's non-translated message.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 22, 2004)

Kipping up to his feet, X12 moves to grab ahold of Mia.

_OOC: Half - Stand.  Half - Grapple Attempt; I think I'm close enough to grab Mia._


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 22, 2004)

"Finally..." Johan breaths out as he gets the frequency just right. By the time Loco's message has come through, he isn't so relieved. 
"Michelle... Loco, who is seriously hurt himself, just said that Ghost has killed Monica, and Vincent is buried beneath rocks, if he is even alive. We need excavation equipment on site ASAP to get him out of there."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 22, 2004)

"Wow, that's come device you have," Sanjay says.  "Let's finish this guy and get out of here before they get any help."  He focuses his power on the other guard trying to create an easier shot for once more.

Transformation on the armor once again.


----------



## buzzard (Aug 22, 2004)

"Hmmm sounded pertty intense whatever that was. Well, I hope the rest can take care of things. I'm a wreck. "

buzzard


----------



## Mimic (Aug 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The facility doctor also told me that Neutron has been flown ahead to an SAP medical facility in Brazilia."




What? He has been moved? Why wasn't I informed before this?

<ooc: any reason not to believe this?>



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Michelle... Loco, who is seriously hurt himself, just said that Ghost has killed Monica, and Vincent is buried beneath rocks, if he is even alive. We need excavation equipment on site ASAP to get him out of there."




A look of shock passes across Michelle's face, _Monica is dead... Oh my God... Snap out of it girl, she knew the risks, Vince is still alive, snap out of it or you will have two deaths on your hands._ It only takes a second for those thoughts to cross her mind. You, she says looking at Pavo, we have tw... one man trapped under ground, we are going to have to have digging equipment and men to help get him out. She tells him in her most commanding tone, the look on her face indicates that 'no' is not an option.

Taking a 180, she starts to walk swiftly back towards Johan speaking into the communicator to him as well. "Can you get a location from Loco also get everyone who can move up and ready to go. The clock is ticking I don't want to lose anyone else."


----------



## Calinon (Aug 22, 2004)

*The SAP Research Facility*
_OOC: The communicators are default to open coms, not private ones, just an FYI. So all team members at the facility have been listening in, and continue to._

*Straightjacket*
Just as you are hoping the others can handle the situation, you hear Johan's explanation to Michelle over your earpiece.

*Michelle*
_OOC: You have no reason to mistrust Pavo's information at all and he seems quite truthful._

"I don't know why you weren't informed," Pavo says. "I only just learned myself, and I'm supposed to be your lia..."

You interrupt him with your demand and he pales somewhat. "I... we have an old tractor with a rear bucket and a plow and dump truck for clearing off small slides in the maintenance hold," he stammers. "But I don't know how we could possibly get it off site in any decent time frame, especially if where we are going is not along the road. Where do you need equipment moved?"

*Johan*
You have a general area based on the tracking system in the van, but no pinpointed location. The signal is slightly distorted, likely from mineral deposits and high cliff walls throughout the mountains.

*Loki*
You too hear the information that Monica is dead as Ms. Price disappears around the corner.

*In a Secret SAP Lab, Same Facility
Neutron*
With the guard quickly advancing on you, you blast at him again. Your beam seems to have a little more oomph to it.

_Attack roll (Neutron): 19 hits (-8 to armor)_

The guard's armor fares no better than his partners, and Vida is quick to take advantage of the situation, blasting into the already dazed guard with her hand device. He is blasted back, sliding down the hall before coming to a rest thirty feet away, unconcsious or worse.

"Not legal," Vida grins, wiggling her fingers and rattling the device. With her other hand, she pulls out her keycard again and hurries down the hall. You are able to move without help now. Glancing back, you see the other door glowing slightly, a large white-hot circle forming in its center.

You hear Vida curse from ahead as she swipes her card repeatedly. The elevator doors aren't opening.

_Condition Summary
Neutron 12 (2L, Anaconda infected (variant)), Vida 12 (1HP, Anaconda infected (variant))_

*In A Cave System Outside Mai Pai, China*
X12 jumps up and tries to grab Mia.

_Attack roll (X12): 18 misses_

Mia straight arms him, stopping his advance with a push to his face before hitting him so hard in the chest with the same hand that you feel your ribs shatter from the impact moments before you collapse.

_OOC: Mia spends a VP to get the strike ability for 1 round._

_Attack roll (Mia): Natural 20 (critical hit)_
_Damage save (X12) [DC30]: 16 fails (1L, disabled)_

_Constitution check to recover for next round (DC20): 18 fails (You can spend a HP to re-roll this as it happens on the next turn)_

_*Amazon is up *as X12 continues to be the freaking whipping boy of the group._

_Initiative and Condition Summary
Mia Toan 28 (2VP, 2L, 1S), Amazon 21 (1HP, 3L, 1S, fatigued), Jackal 14 (OK), X12 14 (1L, disabled), Li 8 (1HP), Xi 7 (1L)_


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 23, 2004)

"He is twenty miles to the mountains from our current position, though the signal could be distorted by the cliffs and any minerals in them."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 23, 2004)

"That's okay, what they were doing to me's not legal either," Sanjay says.  Watching Vida try to use her card unsuccessfully, he adds, "Looks like they know who's helping me now.  Don't worry, we don't need the elevator, just the shaft."  He concentrates on destroying the elevator doors.  Assuming the elevator cab is not on that floor, he'll scoop Vida up and ask, "Going up or down?"


----------



## Elementor (Aug 23, 2004)

Assuming that we eventually come to where Loco collapsed the tunnel, Vince will set Monica down carefully once again making sure she is a safe distance away from the collapsed area and he starts to dig through the rubble carefully towards what he hopes is freedom not too far away.


----------



## Deva (Aug 23, 2004)

Raisa moves in with a side kick towards Mia's chest.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 23, 2004)

*In A Cave System Outside Mai Pai, China*
Li slices her forearm at Mia, sparks flying off the woman's armor, but can't penetrate.  Xi has better luck, striking repeatedly at the woman with his energy covered hands.  Her armor starts to rapidly disolve just as Raisa launches her powerful kick at the woman.

_Attack roll (Raisa):  24 hits_
_Damage save (Mia) [DC26]:  16 fails (1S, stunned)_

Raisa manages to land a solid blow to Mia's midsection, hard enough to rattle her inside her armor, and send her flying back into the far wall where she leaves an impression in the ancient stone wall some fifty feet distant.

Jackal rushes after her, but even stunned, Mia avoids the charge of the hybrid.

_*X12 is up!*  Somehow I had forgotten Xi and Li last round.  X12 needs to decide if he's using a hero point to re-roll._

_Initiative and Condition Summary
Mia Toan 28 (2VP, 2L, 2S, stunned), Amazon 21 (1HP, 3L, 1S, fatigued), Jackal 14 (OK), X12 14 (1L, disabled), Li 8 (1HP), Xi 7 (1L)_

*In An Underground Tunnel, Brazil*
The trip back to the cave in Loco caused seems far shorter.  The dust is still thick in the air and it looks like several new cave ins have happened, but judging distance without anything to gauge it by is hard to do.

Monica is barely breathing, and all the movement has reopened her worst wounds.  You are guessing that if you manage to stop the bleeding again and can keep her stationary, she might live another hour or two without medical help.

Your communicator, silent for a long time, is once more crackling in your ear, though it seems to be only static.  The tunnel itself is oppresively silent.

_Vincent (3L, 1S), Monica (7L, 2S, dying, KO)_

*In a Secret SAP Lab
Neutron*
Vida lets out a bit of a squeek when you pick her up and more of a squeal when you step into mid air with her.

"Up!" she says finally when she realizes you aren't about to plumet downward.  "To top!"

You fly upward and pass a pair of doors in your climb.  The flight upwards takes you nearly three minutes before you reach a single set of elevator doors at the top of the shaft.  You are just about to melt the door when an energy pulse hits the wall about ten feet below you with a thump.  Looking down, you see several silver armored guards far below you, flying up the shaft.

With Vida clinging to you in a nearly choking grasp, all in all not a bad situation in and of itself, you are unfortunately not very mobile.  She points her palm down and a small energy field forms just below the two of you as she projects a small force field beneath you.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 24, 2004)

_OOC: I'll use an HP to re-roll the disabled check._

X12 pushes himself up again, and starts towards Mia cautiously.

_Half: Stand, Half: Move 20 ft; if Mia wants to hit me again before my turn, she'll have to come to me first this time._


----------



## Mimic (Aug 24, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "But I don't know how we could possibly get it off site in any decent time frame, especially if where we are going is not along the road. Where do you need equipment moved?"[/font]




Just get them outside, I will take care of the transportation. Although from what Johan tells me it's about 20 miles away.

Activating her communicator. Johan any other word from Loco? I want to get going as soon as I'm outside.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 24, 2004)

*The SAP Research Facility*
*Michelle*
"I'll have the tractor moved outside immediately," Pavo assures you.

"Come on, lets hurry!" Rebound says, inflating and rapidly bounding down the hall towards an exit.

"No kidding.  Quit wasting time, girlie," SJ's dad says as he runs after Rebound, the two leaving you standing with Pavo.

"I took the liberty of having the tractor moved alread," Ms. Price says from nearby.  You see her standing in the entry to a side hallway, her data pad she always carries in hand.  "Mr. Santala.  We've been ordered back to Brazilia to report immediately.  This facility has been ordered locked down to prevent any possible viral escape from the contamination breeches."

Pavo nods.  "Alright.  Have the driver accompany EPIC, and arrange for a hovership to accompany them to transport any wounded."

"At once sir," she says.  "I'll meet you in the parkade in a few minutes," she says, returning down the hall.

"It seems I must take my leave," Pavo says appologetically.  "Here is my phone number," he says, handing you his card.  "If you need anything else during your rescue attempts, contact me immediately."

"Sir," the guard behind you says.  "Facility lockdown is commencing.  Apparently the contamination risk is extreme.  We need to get you and the EPIC members out at once.  Two of my men are escoring a 'Mantis' and 'Loki' to the exits now.  Ma'am," he says to Michelle, gesturing professionally down the hall to the exit.  "While it is imperitive for you to exit the facility, I am certain it is more imperitive for you to reach your team members swiftly."

Obviously, the guard is doing his best to be both diplomatic and professional towards you, probably something not normally in his job description.  Someone must have made a good impression on him.  As you make your way quickly to the exit, you catch a glimpse of him waving his companion guards off escorting you from the facility, obviously trusting you to find your way on your own.

As you do exit, you see a jet readying to take off, a hovership landing, a tractor hovering towards the van, Rebound is bounding over to the Van, Sj's dad running behind, while Mantis and Loki are with Johan, Loki talking to Johan frantically.  Loki spots you suddenly and looks like he starts to charge at you waving his arms before Mantis clamps a hand onto his shoulder and jerks him back.

*Johan, Loki*
You receive no further communications from Loco and let Michelle know that.  His communicator is on, but he's not answering.  Fortunately, it still should help you locate him fairly accurately, at least when you get closer.  Glancing up, you see Mantis and Loki lead somewhat roughly from the facility.  Mantis looks furious; Loki just starts running over to you.

Nearby, the jet taking SJ and Anna to hospital starts closing its ramp, preparing for takeoff.  It is held up for a few moments as a chauferred car flies overhead, speeding towards Brazilia and a hovership flies from a bay to land nearby.  From beneath that bay, a massive tractor hovers out, propelled by what appears to be magnetic devices beneath it, and rumbles towards you.

Loki reaches you and looks in some distress, both emotionally and physically.  He's sweating profusely, his eyes appear quite wild and he starts talking at a rapid pace, though thankfully you can think fast enough to keep up... barely.

"I overheard Ms. Price on the vidscreen with some guy from SAP named Telda and I think he's going to do something to Pavo and well actually Ms. Vaile is and I don't think he knows and they moved Sanjay to some facility so he could make a full recovery but they didn't say he they said we and then this guard grabbed me and I was like woah dude back off and he's like you have to leave the facility and I'm like let go of my arm you jerk but he ignored me and then they grabbed Mantis I mean she was just getting a soda and drug her outside too and I think Sanjay's in big trouble but I might have heard wrong you don't have anything to eat on you do you I'm starved and we should probably warn Pavo but I think he was in the limo that went overhead so fast hey where's Michelle?" he says in one very rapid and unbroken sentence without even taking a single breath.  "Oh there she is I better tell her all this hey Michelle you gotta owwwww leggo!"

Mantis clamps a hand down on Loki's shoulder tightly, not letting him rush off.  "What.  The.  Heck.  Did you get any of that, or should we rewind that and try again ion a slower setting?" she asks Johan, taking a sip of her soda held in her other hand as she effectively controls Loki with the other.

_OOC:  Loki, if you're reading this, you are on the biggest sugar rush of an entire lifetime, and still have the super-intelligence from your P12.  Johan earns points for reading that sentence from hell _

"Hey, not bad, but you might want to move your grip a bit left or you'll cause him brain damage," SJ's dad says as he comes up.  Rebound overshoots the van and walks around from the other side.

"Hey, what'd I miss?  Why's Loki sweating like me after gym class?"

*Straightjacket*
The ramp you were brought up starts to close as you hear that Monica is dead, a victim of Ghost, and that Vince is trapped and Loco badly wounded.

"We'll be taking off in just a moment," the co-pilot tells you as he checks to make sure you are secure.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 24, 2004)

Thank you for all your help I really appreciate it. Michelle tells the guard giving him a genuine smile.

Once out side she sees Loki and Mantis frantically talking to Johan, with a sigh she approaches. Ok, what's the bad news?


----------



## Calinon (Aug 24, 2004)

*Outside the SAP Research Facility*
"If you haven't figured out the bad news by now, sweetie, you might want to let someone else take command," SJ's dad says condescendingly, smacking Michelle's bottom as he walks around towards the driver side of the van.  "Let's get moving.  Missy, you bring that crawler if you can.  Everyone else, get in."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 24, 2004)

"Dammit, these guys are persistant!" Sanjay says, getting peeved.  Hoping Vida's energy field holds, he returns his attention to the door, trying to disintigrate it, step through, and reintigrate it on the other side.

And I'll use an HP to do that, if I must.


----------



## Elementor (Aug 24, 2004)

Vince stops his digging to tend to Monica.  "C'mon Mon, you can hold it together.  Just hold on."  While trying to stabilize her wounds again, Vince will also keep testing his communicator.  "Testing testing,  Hello out there.  Can anybody here me?"


----------



## Calinon (Aug 24, 2004)

*In A Cave System Outside Mai Pai, China*
X12 gets to his feet again, moving forward as Li cautiously moves towards Mia Toan as well.  Xi moves to the side to flank the apparently trapped woman.  Mia seems to clear her head, shoving Jackal back quickly and slamming a hand against the wall.  There is a brief grating sound and a hidden door slides partially open.

"You're too late!  He's mine!" she shouts at you all before diving into the door.  It quickly slams back into place, accompanied by a metallic sound.  The sound of a motorcycle engine comes from just beyond the closed sliding door.

_Initiative and Condition Summary
Mia Toan 28 (2VP, 2L, 2S), Amazon 21 (1HP, 3L, 1S, fatigued), Jackal 14 (OK), X12 14 (1L), Li 8 (1HP), Xi 7 (1L)_

*In a Secret SAP Lab
Neutron*
Vida's energy field does hold, and you manage to destroy the doors quickly.  You float through and a small barrage of energy bolts slam into the roof of the shaft as you pull Vida through as well.  Though you expected to be tired from the efforts, you find that your strength is rapidly returning and you are able to recreate the doors, albeit in a more solid, non-openable form, without much trouble at all.

You find yourself standing in a large garage with several hoverships and transports and a few private vehicles.  Vida points over at a very sporty looking flying car and you can't help but grin when you see _Ferrari_ scrawled across the back.

"Very fast," she says with a bit of a smile.

The two of you rush over, but when you get there you find yourself standing there alone.  You see Vida still near the elevator, on her hands and knees.  Her head is hanging down between her arms, her hair hanging down to the ground.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 24, 2004)

Sanjay gets to the car with a look of relief on his face, but that quickly drains away when he sees Vida.  "Oh, no..."

He runs back and sccops her back up again.  "I'm sorry, Vida.  You help me escape and look what you get in return.  This really sucks," he says with worry in his voice as he takes her to the car.  He gets her to give him the key and sets her in the passenger seat as he gets into the driver's side.  "Wonderful.  You're the one wearing the driver's uniform, I'm the kid without his license.  Just tell me where to go, I'll do my best to get there as fast as I can."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 24, 2004)

For a moment Michelle is to stunned to respond, then a look of extreme anger crosses her face as she quickly follows the older man.

*Hey*, she says magnetically closing the car door so he can't get in, first of all my name is Michelle, not sweetie, not missy. Got it?

Second, she continues not giving him a chance to respond, I am in charge here, not you, so you can drop that macho crap right now. The only reason I am allowing you to come with us is because we need every availiable person to help dig out Vince.

Thirdly, you *ever* smack me like that again and you will lose the arm at the shoulder.

Still furious, Michelle will lift into the air not even caring whether he responds or not, looking towards the other students. Give me a direction Johan, everyone else get in, were leaving.

Once Johan has given her a direction, she will attempt to lift the tractor <spending hp if needed> and head that way.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 24, 2004)

*In a Secret SAP Lab
Neutron*
Vida's breathing is becoming laboured and the darkness in her veins has spread, now climbing her neck.  Despite that, she manages to say, "Thank you," and give you a smile as you put her in the car.  As you close the wing-style doors, you reach for the expected wheel and...

...find none.

The dashboard lays open before you without any instrumentation.  As the door closes, a flight stick comes up on each side of the seat at the end of the arm rests, each with a half dozen buttons and even a trigger.

Vida says something in Portuguese, trying to dig something from a breast pocket.  She removes a small flat metal strip and runs it over a strip between the seats before it slips from her fingers to the floor.  The car comes to life, it's powerful engine humming as the car floats perfectly motionlessly.  You find yourself looking at a heads up display projected onto the windshield and through that you are facing a huge set of metal doors that are shimmering with an energy field.  Between your seats, a console opens up with a video display and keypad.

Vida tries to type a series of numbers on the keypad, but her hands aren't able to manage it.  She's lost quite a bit of her dextrous motion as Anaconda starts to truly take hold in her.  Vida looks at you and somehow manages to smile at you.  "Nove seis cinco um oito nove," she says tiredly, her eyes brimming with tears of pain.  "Open doors.  You fly cars before?"

*The SAP Research Facility*
*Michelle*
SJ's dad doesn't respond, but you can't help but notice as you're talking, the glowing man puts his hand on the door, absorbing your projected magnetic field and opening the door just a crack.  The field about him glows slightly more brightly as he does so.

You find the digger is very heavy and you have to push your abilities to carry it.  Even so, your top speed is probably going to be thirty to forty kilometers per hour while carrying it.

*Johan*
As you and the others pile into the van, SJ's dad takes the wheel as you get in the passenger seat.  "_That_ got her moving at least," he says with a grin at Johan.  "Girl needs to focus on what's most important.  Sometimes they just need a quick slap in the rear to get moving."

Loki is shoved into the back between Rebound and Mantis.

"HeywhataboutSanjayandMsVaileandIamreallyreallyreallyreallyhungrydoesow!"  he says rapidly until Mantis squeezes his shoulder painfully.  He slaps at her until she lets go.  "I'mnotjusttalkingformyownhealthsoleggo!  I'mtellingyouthatPricewomanisn'tcool!"

"Ok, that's annoying," Rebound says, pulling out a chocolate bar and dangling it infront of Loki who is immediately mezmerized.

"Oooo, chocolate," he says.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 24, 2004)

Johan is trying his best to comment, but is interrupted all the time. First Michelle comes, then SJ's dad does his trick. Once the van starts up, he gets to replay what Loki said. He speaks it in a speed that everybody can understand, and leaves out any extraneous information. Then he'll continue with his own musings on the matter, and possible theories (HP for inspiration).


----------



## Agamon (Aug 25, 2004)

Sanjay's heart begins to pound as a wave of anxiety comes over him.  "What?  No, I've never flown a car...how do I open the doors...oh god..."  The pain in her voice causes another panic attack before he takes a deep breath and calms down.  "Was that a number?  Seis, six, right?  Cinco is five?  I don't know the other numbers though...oito sounds like eight, and nove like nine, um must be one, let me try that."  He punches '965189' into the keypad hoping he's right.

I'm know absolutley nothing of Portugese myself, so I figured my best guess would be his, too.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 25, 2004)

X12 looks to Raisa and Xi as he moves up to the wall.  "Do you think you two can get that door open quickly if we can't find the mechanism?" he asks.

_Search check, looking for the mechanism._


----------



## Calinon (Aug 25, 2004)

*In the Mountains of Portugal*
Johan uses the van's sensors to guide everyone toward Loco's communicator.  With the signals refracting off the deep canyons and high rock faces, it's a tough job.  He also is a little bothered when his double in the jet suddenly vanishes.  The only explanation he can come up with is that he passed out of the range his powers could sustain doubles over.  After nearly and hour, he's pinpointed the position, several miles off the road in a deep crevace.  Everyone climbs aboard the crawler and Michelle ends up carrying it and everyone the last few miles through the air.

The scene becomes obvious once you approach, but would have been hard to locate without the comm badge signal to guide you.  Tons of rock has collapsed to the base of a canyon.  You can make out Loco laying on the edge of the rockslide itself.  Overhead, the transport hovership comes down for a landing on a flat part away from the slide.  Two men immediately start making their way up to Loco with a stretcher.

Once down, the crawler driver starts digging.  

"You better go check on Loco and find out what happened," Mantis says to Michelle before heading for the rockslide.  

Everyone else starts in on the rockslide as well.  Mantis shows she has a good deal of super strength, shifting rocks carefully.  Rebound grows to Straightjacket heights, putting his own powers to a good deal of the larger rocks.  SJ's dad occasionally walks in front of the digging lasers of the crawler. The first time was rather... disturbing, but it is becoming normal to you.  Each time he does, his energy field flares brightly and his strength enhances to amazing proportions.

Loki is running around exploring, making himself quite the annoyance and giving instructions on where to dig to prevent further collapses.  Annoyingly as well, he seems to know what he's talking about, at least when he slows down his speech enough for you to understand it.

Johan sits off watching, seeming lost in thought.

*Johan*
You've been pondering what Loki said.  You use the van computers to look up the name Telda in relation to SAP, and find he's the head of the board of directors.  You also find out that the board as a group can determine company policity, since it represents the shareholders, and can supercede the control of Ms. Vaile.

As you read this, you come to the conclusion that he must have said something incorrectly.

He overheard Ms. Price on the vidscreen with Mr. Telda.  He said that Mr. Telda was planning on doing something to Pavo, then said it was actually Ms. Vaile that was.  That makes no sense to you, but if you swapped out Ms. Vaile's name with Ms. Price...

You also realize finally what Loki meant by them saying 'we.'  If Ms. Price said "We should make a full recovery," it would indicate that they aren't trying to cure Sanjay, but possibly recover something from him.

Of course, that all assumes that Loki heard everything else correctly.

Your thoughts are interrupted when you notice that the communication panel is lit up more than it should be.  Vince's communicator light is active again!

*Vincent*
You manage to stop the bleeding again, but you can't help but feel that Monica is on her last legs so to speak.  You are having an extreme problem moving any significant amount of rock; it appears the entire roof of the tunnel has collapsed.  Banging your fist against a massive slab of stone in frustration you hear it crumble.  You look at the rock and see it is completely in tact.  Then the crumbling sound comes from beyond the rubble, very faintly.

*Brazilia Medical, Brazilia*
*Straightjacket*
As you fly off, Johan's double with you simply vanishes in mid-conversation, though a quick check with your comm indicates everything is fine.  You arrive in Brazilia within 45 minutes and are taken right to hospital.  Anna is rushed off to surgery while you are taken down to examination.

An older doctor takes a look over you, using a strange machine to nearly instantly knit your leg wound together.  Though you'll be limping for a few days, you are stunned by how good it feels.  He attaches a mechanical belt with some blue liquid around your waist.  You feel a sharp pinch as several small needles jab into you.  You start to feel very much better, good enough to get up and walk around, which he encourages you to do.

As you are limping about, you see a vid screen with a news report on it.  There is a report of the capture of Mason.

_Dangerous terrorist, Mason of Anarchy, was captured today by the combined forces of the SAE and EPIC.  Mason had attacked an SAP research facility, but the quick actions of a young EPIC team, under the temporary leadership of Loco won the day._

Several images accompany this, showing the end of the fight.

_Thanks to the efforts of EPIC team leader, Cosmo, Mason's powers were kept in check long enough for safe transport to a containment facility._

_"It's no big thing," Cosmo says with a cocky smile to the camera.  "He really had no chance."_

_SAP officials have released a statement indicating that nothing was stolen from the facilitiy thanks to the efforts of the heroes, but the facility has been locked down while EPIC works to free at least one team member from an underground cave in.  Further reports indicate at least two EPIC members are currently at Brazilia Medical, but that has not been confirmed just yet._

_SAP continues to have a bad day, as one of their top spokespeople, Pavo Santala, was killed in an automobile accident on his way back from assisting EPIC and Loco at the SAP Research Facility._

*In a Secret SAP Lab
Neutron*
The numbers you punch in have the desired effect.  The huge metal doors slide downward into the floor, though the energy field stays up.  It looks quite foreboding.

Vida takes your hand and puts it on the stick on your right side.  "Engine direction," she says weakly.  "Forward up, backward down, left right bank," she explains.  "Other one is for speed and steering."  She starts coughing.  "That energy field will stop us," she says with a resigned smile.  You can't help but notice a fleck of blood on her lips.  "I don't know how to take it down," she says appologetically.

You can hear the groan of the elevator doors behind you and glance in the rear view mirror to see them start to buckle.

*In A Cave System Outside Mai Pai, China*
"I can eat through it given a few minutes," Xi says, pressing his hands to the surface of the rock.  The rock wall starts to rapildy vanish into smoke.

"X12!" Li shouts to get your attention.  "Can you do anything for the Kevin?"  She's kneeling next to him in the copious pool of blood, hand on his throat.  She's very pale.  "He's dead," she says.  There is still a dagger in his chest.


----------



## Deva (Aug 25, 2004)

"Let her go," Raisa says grimly, tired and sore and not particularily in any mood to go after the psychotic woman. She looks at Li where she kneels next to Kevin. True, she never got along with the guy, but it still sucked. "I think we've lost enough today."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 25, 2004)

Sanjay looks with shock from Vida to the doorway, the energy field still there.  "NO!" he yells, getting very frustrated and once more panicked.  He looks around the doorway trying to find some sort of device or panel that might be powering or controlling the field to destroy.  Barring that, he'll begin melting a hole in the wall 10 feet from the doorway (or as far away from it as the field extends otherwise), trying to make it large enough to fly the car through.

As an aside, I never meant the FX on Neutron's Transmutation power to be a beam.  He'll raise a hand at what he changes to focus or for effect, but there's no beam shooting from him.  It's more of a mental manipulation of matter.  The rules do state that you only need to see or touch something to transmutate it.  That cool?


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 25, 2004)

"We are in trouble..." Johan mutters to himself just before he notices Vincent's comm in range.

"Vincent? Do you copy, this is Johan? Repeat, do you copy?"
He starts walking slowly around, trying to see if the signal is stronger at some point.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 25, 2004)

Michelle will help as best she can.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 25, 2004)

X12 starts towards Kevin and Li.  "Yes, I can -- but if I do, I won't be able to help Master Wen if he needs any attention," he says, kneeling down next to them.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 25, 2004)

*In the Mountains of Portugal*
_The light on means your communicators are connecting, so you can't get a better signal.  Any answer he gives is up to him._

The medics move Loco slowly to the transport.  The digging lasers on the back tractor arm do their job well, and combined with the efforts of those able to help, some good progress starts to be made.  After twenty feet of digging and clearing, you finally come to a cave entrance.  A scan done by the driver indicates there is at least another sixty feet inside to tunnel out.

*Vince*
Your communicator is working, evidenced by Johan's voice.

*Escaping an SAP Facility*
*Neutron*
You focus your powers on the cement wall beside the door and the rock on the other side.  You get through but the energy field that blocks the metal door is outside the rock face as well!  However, luck seems to be partially with you as you uncover the edge of what looks to be some sort of energy projector just oustide the hole you made, on your side of the energy field!  You hear a tearing sound of metal as the elevator door behind you continues to give way, catching a glimpse of silver from behind it.

You focus your power again quickly, taking out the portion of the device you can see and instantly the energy field snaps out of existance.  The reprieve is _very_ short lived however and you can see the energy field appear at the far left side of the garage some sixty feet away and start speeding its way along the wall to the hole you made.  You may have only seconds to get out the hole!

"It is closing again!" Vida exclaims, breaking down in a fit of coughing.

*In A Cave System Outside Mai Pai, China*
"We haven't lost anyone!" Li shouts at Raisa.  "You must try," she adds in a more subdued tone, looking at X12.

"And we can't just let her go," growls Jackal.  "How many more people is she going to do that to," he says gesturing at Kevin's body.  "We can't just give up!" he exclaims, grabbing Raisa by the arm to get her full attention.  "We're better than that!  We're EPIC!"


----------



## Agamon (Aug 25, 2004)

Sanjay immediately slams forward on the left flight stick, paying no attention to the oncoming energy field or the elevator behind him.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 25, 2004)

X12 looks Kevin over, double-checking Li's analysis.  "If I'm able to revive Kevin, we'll both be unconscious," he says to Li.  

_OOC: Medicine check._

_If Kevin is indeed dead:_
He reaches down and pulls out the dagger out of Kevin unceremoniously.  Planting his knees, X12 focuses his powers and presses his hands down on Kevin's face.

_OOC: Healing - Res (Extra) with Hero Point._


_If Kevin is actually still alive:_
X12 preps a hand, and quickly removes the dagger while touching Kevin's forehead.


----------



## Elementor (Aug 26, 2004)

"Johan!  I've never been so happy to hear your voice before!!  Monica and I got buried in the tunnel after we went after Ghost.  Ghost has stuck some batons inside Monica's chest and then solidified them.  I managed to keep Mon alive so far but she is in rough shape and I don't think she can hold on much longer.  We ran into Flick and Mole down here and they collapsed the only other way out.  I've tried digging us out myself but I can't keep Mon alive and do that at the same time.  We need help down here!"


----------



## Deva (Aug 26, 2004)

"Even the good guys have to know when they're done," Raisa answers Michael in an tired, but even tone. "If X succeeds in bringing Kevin back, like he did Nova, we'll lose any immediate healing we may need. If we go after her, the chances are not all of us will be coming back in one piece. As it stands now, we got Xi, we got Master Wen, and we didn't leave Kevin behind. Hell, we even caught most of the bad guys. In my books, that's score one for our side."

She sighs and watches Xi a moment as he melts away the wall. "If you insist on going after Mia I'll be right behind you. But I still say its a bad idea."


----------



## Calinon (Aug 26, 2004)

*MONSTER POST ALERT!*

*In the Mountains of Portugal*
_Just a reminder that the communicators, are now not heard by the bad guys, but are heard by everyone with one within range.  That'd be everyone but SJ at the moment, and Neutron of course who doesn't have his and is in his own space time continuum._

The digging process accellerates, with everyone putting their backs into it as Loki continues to talk really, really fast, going between directing traffic and trying to tell Michelle the same things he said before, though the facts are getting more and more wildly divergent by the moment.  After fifteen minutes, the flattened armored car is found along with what appears to be some sort of force field generator on the ground some distance in front of it.  Another hour after that and you finally break through the finally barrier and find a dirty and badly wounded Vince and a horribly injured, and barely alive, Monica.

With the pair freed, the medics move both of them to the hovership they have for evacuating them to hospital.  It's not as big as the ship you flew to the research center in, and once Vincent and Monica are secured, along with Loco who appears to have a compound fracture of his leg among other less serious injuries, the medics are anxious to hurry to Brazilia Medical.

"She and Loco need a doctor badly," one of the medics says urgently.  "We can take one more passenger if you like, but we need to leave _now_."

"If you can get my tractor back to the road, I'll drive it back to the research center," the tractor driver says to Michelle.  "If you don't need me anymore that is," he adds.

Rebound is mopping sweat from his face and Tara is trying to clean off the dust and grime somewhat when SJ's dad calls over to Johan.

"Well, that's one crisis over.  Now what was the short kid going on about?"

"Holy crap, yeah, I forgot about Sanjay with all the digging," Rebound exclaims.

"Ohmemememe!" Loki pipes up, starting immediately into what is rapidly turning into a fantastical account of possible things that are happening to Sanjay.  Tara is quick to clamp down on his shoulder, eliciting a squeal of pain again from him but stopping him from talking.

"Hush," she says sternly to Loki.

*Brazilia Medical*
*Straightjacket*
It's been nearly three hours since you arrived and Anna still isn't out of the operating room.  Your leg is feeling remarkably better, and you aren't feeling much pain in your chest and stomach at all.  You're wondering what is taking the others so long when _it _happens.  You are beginning to wonder why _it _always happens to you.  Heck, even being in another country doesn't seem to stop _it_ from happening.

At least this time, the _it_ in question is rather attractive.

From down the long hall, a tanned woman in her mid twenties is approaching.  She is dressed in a short skirt and blouse that you can't help but notice compliments her figure well.  While she has no camera or camera crew, a small sphere hovers near her, tracking her movements and in her hand is a microphone.  You have no doubt from the moment you spot her that she's a reporter.  Apparently, she's done her homework because she makes a beeline right for you.

"You are one of the EPIC members, are you not?" she asks politely in lightly accented english.  You notice that the sphere appears to have several lenses and lights on it, but other than hovering along with her, it doesn't seem to be recording, nor does she shove her microphone at you.

*Escaping an SAP Facility
Neutron*
You slam the stick foward and the car launches with amazing speed.  You barely make it through the hole you made, scraping the pain badly on the driver side.  But paint be darned, you do make it and rocket into the sky.  By the time the gun turrets you saw on your way to the facility come alive, you are out of their effective range.

_Driving check (yes I know it's piloting, but meh):  15 barely succeeds_

"See, you are safe," Vida says weakly.  "You should see Ms. Vaile, ok?" she says as she looks out the front of the ferrari with a glazed look.  She appears on the edge of consciousness and the blackness in her veins is quickly becoming more and more pronounced.

*In A Cave System Outside Mai Pai, China*
"It is best idea," comes the voice of Master Wen from the doorway into the room.  "You must stop Mia Toan from escaping."  Despite a heavily bandaged hand, he walks into the room without difficulty, followed by Carl.  A grumbling Dara is carried in by the huge stone form of Kajo who squeezes through the doorway, Dara in one of his hands.  Dara quickly silences when she sees Kevin, and both Carl and Kajo seem disturbed by the sight.  Only Master Wen appears impassive.

X12 doesn't need to rely on his knowledge of medicine or anatomy to know Kevin is dead.  Pulling the knife from Kevin's chest doesn't even elicit a spray of blood.  Shifting his powers like he did with Vince, X12 tries to rekindle the spark of life in Kevin.  He closes his eyes, letting his powers guide him and finds himself in a dark place...

_"He has proven able to regenerate appendages and organs in subjects," says Prophet.  "He should be able to push that ability further."_

_From within his cell, X12 hears his father talking to the doctor he so hates and watches the two 'work.'_

_"Perhaps.  But I doubt we have enough subjects to continue testing."_

_"Acquiring more subjects is not an issue," Prophet says, walking over to a chained boy.  Holding his hand over his chest, dark tendrils shoot out.  The boy screams for what seems like an eternity.  When he stops, his face is frozen in a vissage of terror.  "Attempt number eighteen, X12," Prophet says.  "If you manage to restore him to life, I won't have to continue on the rest of his family," he says with a cruel smile.  The faces of several other 'subjects' look on with horror from the confines of their cell._

_You are released to try to bring the boy back to life.  After thirty minutes of trying you think you are near succeeding when suddenly you lose contact.  Too much time has passed.  The test is deemed a failure and you are put back into your cell.  Prophet pulls out a slightly older female child from the holding cell.  _

_"Try, try again, I suppose," Prophet muses aloud and the procedure begins anew._

...you shake the memory off, but the dread it leaves you with remains deeply imbedded in you.  Your normal powers fly away from you and you can feel a spark somewhere in the body beneath your hands.  With a sudden lurch of your stomach, you feel it start to slip away!

_Ressurrection check (DC25):  18 fails_

You try to push your powers to their limit, struggling to hold onto the spark of life only.  Darkness sweeps in on you...

_"You never did manage to master that, did you," Prophet says, sitting in a high backed chair a few feet from you.  Behind you, you can feel a fire crackling, but everywhere else is in shadow.  "Though I think you may have done it today.  What do you think?  Can you bring him back?" Prophet asks as Kevin appears standing beside the chair.  "I can see in your eyes that you think you can.  I am impressed.  Your powers have grown more than I imagined possible.  Very well then.  Take his hand and you can have him back," Prophet says and Kevin reaches his hand out to you._

_You reach for it and just as you are about to grab it, Kevin vanishes in a puff of shadow.  Prophet smirks and laughs at you as you..._

...snap back to reality.  You look down and realize that you have failed.

_HP spent for a new ressurrection check._

_Ressurrection check (DC25): Fails (unlucky) ... you also don't have your powers at the moment._

"I need him more than you," the shadowy voice of Prophet ripples through the room, audible to everyone.

Jackal lets out a low and ominous growl as the final remnants of the door crumbles beneath Xi's touch.  "That... bitch!" he roars and he whirls towards the now open tunnel and bursts down it, claws kicking up pieces of the floor as he launches himself after Mia Toan.

Xi looks at Kevin, then turns and runs after Jackal.  Li weeps openly as it becomes apparent that Kevin will not live and Dara suprises you by doing the same, a complete turnaround from her actions before, then surprises Raisa by the fact that she can't hear Dara in her head.

"I'll go fly around outside in case she gets out," Carl says, a hint of emotion in his voice as he turns and leaves the room the way you entered.

*In a Secret Lair Somewhere*
"Aaaaaahhhhhhhhh!"

The scream echoed through the room for a long time as New York writhed on the ground in apparent agony.

"What the hell?!" exclaimed Tank, rushing over.  "Kid, what is it?"

"Ascension," came Prophet's voice as the Anarchy leader entered the room.

New York stopped writhing and lay gasping in breath on the floor.  "Holy crap," he exclaimed in his New York accent.  "Does that mean he's..." he breathed out.  Prophet nodded.  "Then I'm..."

"Kevin York," Prophet said with a cold grin.  "Heir to York Industries."

New York... Kevin York... sat up and matched Prophet's smile.  "I haven't been home in a while," he said, affecting a british accent.  "Maybe I should go and see my family."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 26, 2004)

"Screw that, we're both safe.  You hang on, Vida.  We're home free, don't you dare leave me now."  He looks around on the dashboard, looking for any kind of communications device.

I would think a car like this, a flying one, no less, would have some sort of On Star type of thing for emergencies and directions?


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 26, 2004)

"Prophet has taken him... the Kevin we knew is dead," X12 says flatly.  "I had him... and he took Kevin's life from me," he says as he reaches down and makes sure Kevin's eyes are closed.  He snatches up Mia's dagger, looking it over a moment, then starts after Xi and Jackal.


----------



## Deva (Aug 26, 2004)

Raisa is quiet and avoids looking at Kevin's body as she turns and without a word gives chase behind the others.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 26, 2004)

Dirty, sweaty, sore and relieved that Monica is still alive. Michelle stands when approached by the medic and tractor driver.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "She and Loco need a doctor badly," one of the medics says urgently. "We can take one more passenger if you like, but we need to leave now."




She activates her communicator, "Medics are leaving, they have room for one more in case anyone needs it but you need to let me know right now." If no one says anything she will tell them to go, even as her injuires continue to throb.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "If you can get my tractor back to the road, I'll drive it back to the research center," the tractor driver says to Michelle. "If you don't need me anymore that is," he adds.




"No I don't think we need you anymore, thank you for your help though." She tells the man giving him a half hearted smile. She will fly into the air and attempt to move the tractor to the road.

Once that is done she will return and join the group. "Anyone know why Loki seems to be on a constant sugar high? And just what is he talking about?"


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 26, 2004)

"I do not know the source of his accelerated mental and physical capability, but I believe I have pieced together what he is talking about."
Johan engages in a detailed yet surprisingly compact explanation of his theory (found on the previous page just before Johan noticed connection to Vince).


----------



## Calinon (Aug 26, 2004)

*Flying Without A Pilot's License*
*Neutron*
The HUD is visually activated and has several menu options available, including a detailed mapping system, and a satellite communication system.  There is a general and emergency assistance command, along with a detailed personal phone book, obviously tailored by Vida for use in this vehicle.  It has numbers in it for what must be many contacts of SAP as well as officials of the company and Ms. Vaile herself.

So intent on navigating through the HUD that you very nearly slam into a ridge, ending up skimming some trees as you drive the ferrari upwards to safety.  You glance at the speed indicator and realize you are flying easily as fast as Vince could run, and you haven't opened up the throttle fully yet.  You figure you're starting to get the hang of aiming this thing...

*In the Mountains of Portugal*
"Woah woah woah," Loki says when Michelle starts to lift the tractor intent on carrying it the several kilometers back up the chasm and to the road.  "Incaseyoumisseditwe'reafewmilesoverimpossibleterrainfromourvanowwww!" he says until Tara reapplies the pressure to his arm.

"I think he doesn't want to go mountain climbing to the van," Tara says with a grin.

"I'll go with the hovership back to Brazilia," SJ's dad says when nobody steps up to do so.  "Someone's gotta do the paperwork."  The door is just closing behind him with a click when you hear him say, "Missy."  The ship is already in rapid ascent mode before you can react.

*In A Cave System Outside Mai Pai, China*
While Kajo, Dara, Li and Master Wen remain behind, the rest of you rush into the cave network to try to catch Mia Toan.  Jackal is by far the fastest of any of you and keeping up with him turns out to be not an option.  Luckily, it turns out to not really matter.

After about five minutes of twists and turns, basically following the only lighted path, you emerge some distance from the entrance you used before.  At the bottom of a wooded path is half vanished motorcycle of Mia Toan.  It appears to have been disintegrated.  A few minutes of running ahead, Mia is trying to hold off both Carl and Jackal, but with Carl's several ranged attacks, and Jackal keeping her off balance, it is over by the time you make it to the scene.  

Mia Toan lays on the ground under Jackal, cursing him in her native tongue.  Her armor is gone and she's dressed in a blood stained, white, body suit.  She gives you all a hateful and rather insane glare when you come towards her.  The blood on her face and in her hair is just starting to lose it's sheen.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 27, 2004)

"Hold her still, Michael.  I want to cut her black heart out like she did to Kevin - slowly," X12 says, advancing on the subdued Mia, turning the dagger over in his hand.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 27, 2004)

"Damn, I think we're home free, so long as I don't kill us both," Sanjay says, sweating the near miss.  Making sure to keep an eye on the...um...sky, he dials the number for Ms. Vaile.  _"Sure can't trust anyone else at this point,"_ he thinks.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 27, 2004)

*Flying Without A Pilot's License
Neutron*
The communication system dials up the number for Ms. Vaile and a vid screen emerges from the center of the dashboard.  But the face of the person on the screen is not who you are expecting, but rather a dark skinned man you do not recognize.

"Mr. Mohan," he says in greeting.  "And I see Miss Cortez is with you.  I had wondered how long it would take you to call in.  I see Miss Cortez is not faring very well.  You seem to be rather healthy, however," he says with an air of superiority about him, and no actual concern.

*In A Cave System Outside Mai Pai, China*
While Raisa, Xi and Carl make no move to stop X12, Jackal growls at him warningly.

"You can't do that.  It's not right," he growls.

"Oh, my hero," Mia Toan says in a honeyed voice.  Jackal responds to her by slamming his much harder forehead into hers.

"Shut up," he snaps at her as she slumps into unconsciousness.  Jackal gets up and turns to face all of you, his bones cracking as he shrinks down to his normal, human form.

"What is wrong with all of you?  I'm hurting too," he says, pressing his hands against his chest.  "I feel like part of me is dying too.  Kevin helped free me from the Jackal; he was my friend.  But this isn't what he'd want!  This is a road that I was forced down by the Jackal, and this isn't something any of you should want either.

"What will you tell your parents, Raisa?  That you stood by and watched someone get killed?  Or just lie to them about it?" he says to Raisa, trying to convince her.  "Or you, Carl.  I thought this was your big chance to get away from being a thug and make something of yourself.  This isn't the way to do it!  And you two," he says to Xi and X12.  "This is just what Prophet wants you to do!  This is your programming at work, isn't it?" he asks pleadingly.

Carl snorts.  "You know what?  You can take your stupid speech and shove it.  I hated Kevin but he didn't deserve to die; but you know why he's dead?  He's dead 'cause we didn't off the bitch last time!  The cops got her and she got off or got away and I don't want her coming back to do pull the crap again.  So shut up and get the hell out of the way so we can put her out of our misery," he snaps at Michael.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 27, 2004)

"I have pieced together the following information, based on database knowledge as well as Randall's tidings:
The board of directors is performing actions over Ms. Vaille, as evidenced by a video conversation between Mr. Telda, the head of said board, and Ms. Price.
It would seem that the board is looking for the benefits of the stock holders over the benefit of their employers, as the forementioned conversation included plans against Mr. Santala.
I also recalled Ms. Price saying "we should make a full recovery" when they took Sanjay to be taken care of, which might mean that they are going to recover the Anaconda from his blood."


----------



## buzzard (Aug 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Brazilia Medical*
> *Straightjacket*
> 
> At least this time, the _it_ in question is rather attractive.
> ...





"Yes, I am. I'm not sure if you've heard of me. I'm Straightjacket.  Who do you happen to be?"

buzzard


----------



## Deva (Aug 27, 2004)

"I don't particularily care what happens to her," Raisa says flatly. "But if she's given over to the authorities there's a very good chance she's just going to walk away again and go after someone else. If she's dead... well she can't hurt anyone now can she."

She shakes her head and turns back to the caves. "I'm going  back to the others. You guys do what you have to."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 27, 2004)

Michelle ignores the man's remark knowing that he is doing just to get a reaction, trouble is that is does make her upset but she puts that out of her head as she lowers the tractor back down to the ground so everyone who wants to can get onboard.



> "I have pieced together the following information, based on database knowledge as well as Randall's tidings:
> The board of directors is performing actions over Ms. Vaille, as evidenced by a video conversation between Mr. Telda, the head of said board, and Ms. Price.
> It would seem that the board is looking for the benefits of the stock holders over the benefit of their employers, as the forementioned conversation included plans against Mr. Santala.
> I also recalled Ms. Price saying "we should make a full recovery" when they took Sanjay to be taken care of, which might mean that they are going to recover the Anaconda from his blood."




"That explains the run around with Sanjay, but what can we do about it? We don't have the force to storm the place, we don't even know if he is still there. The best thing we can do is get a hold of Thunder, they aren't going to care about threats coming from us, Thunder on the other hand... Unless someone has a better idea."  She scans the group hoping somone does have a better idea focusing on the fidgeting Loki.

She will lean over towards Johan and whisper. "What's up with Loki?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 27, 2004)

"Don't talk to me about right and wrong.  What she did to him both times was definitely not right.  This isn't what Kevin would want?!  Did he want to be dead?!" X12 says, gripping tighter on the dagger.  "She almost killed him once, and now she succeeded.  She got away with it the first time.  She's not going to get away with it again, Michael.  Step out of the way."


----------



## Calinon (Aug 27, 2004)

*Brazilia Medical
Straightjacket*
"Oh, I've heard of you," she says, obvioiusly quite happy to have recognized you.  "I'm Ina Sosa.  I'm a reporter.  Would you answer a few questions for me on camera?" she asks almost pleadingly.  "I really, really need this.  Nobody has bought any of my reports in months," she says.

*Outside Mai Pai, China*
"I won't be part of more death, not like this," Xi says.  "Especially with _him_ obviously watching you," he adds with some trepidation.

"No," Michael says to X12's demand to move.  "We caught her; she won't get away with it.  And I can't let you murder her.  I might not be able to stop both of you alone, but I'll try if I have to.  If taking her life is so important, you'll have to take mine first.  Because that is what it will take to move me."

Michael stands over the unconscious woman, and you can see he's shaking, realizing he's both upset and, surprisingly, scared.

*Raisa*
You're barely down the path when you hear the rest of their conversation, but your main attention is focussed at the base of the hill leading up to the main cave entrance a quarter mile away where the EPIC Jet sits and several familiar people are exiting.  You're pretty sure you see Empath, Kodiak and Trailblazer and though you've only seen them briefly on your trip here, both Rising Sun and the woman called Dragon are with them from the Red Star Brigade.

You see the huge form of Kajo at the top of the hill exiting the cave with several smaller figures with him and the members of EPIC and RSB head quickly towards them, especially trailblazer who seems to simply vanish in a cloud of dust.

*In the Mountains of Portugal*
"Straightjacket's dad is a character," Rebound says with a boyish grin.  "Wouldn't you say, Missy," he quips in his British accent.

Tara rolls her eyes.  "I dunno, but maybe Ms. Vaile would be able to tell us where Sanjay is.  She seemed to really want to help.  I think we could trust her."

"Yeahwellmaybeifthatdudewasn'touttogetherorsomething.  OoopointLokiyoulosethanksforplayowwwww!" Loki says until Tara crunches down on his shoulder again.

"And we don't know where Sanjay is.  I mean, didn't you say they moved him to someplace?  And I can barely understand hyper-boy; who knows what he really saw.  And even if we could bust in on that place we just left," Tara says.

"Right, that's gonna happen, toots," Rebound says, snickering.

"You wanna breathe through a tube?" Tara snaps at him.

"BOOMwe'dgetroastedbythoseautocannonsandallthosesilveramoredtwitsandooo," Loki says, looking off towards Brazilia.  "Lotsasmoketherelooklooklook!"


----------



## Deva (Aug 27, 2004)

Raisa turns around and jogs back up the path and will attempt to snatch the dagger out of X12's hands. "The debate has been settled. The _real_ Epic has shown up and some of those China team guys are here. If she doesn't come back alive, there's going to be a lot of questions needing to be answered."


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 28, 2004)

X12 waves Raisa off non-threateningly.  "Fine," X12 says, tossing the dagger down in front of Michael.  "But when she gets away again, and she will... and kills someone else, it's on your head -- not mine, Michael.

"People like Mia and Sho win, and people like Kevin die, because the good guys don't have the guts to kill them.  We hand people like Sho -- who can control people's minds for God's sake -- over to the mundane authorities... because we're the good guys... whatever," X12 trails off, starting back up the hill.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 28, 2004)

"I believe we should find a way to warn Mr. Santala, first and foremost, as that is something we can do something about."
When Michelle leans closer to whisper, Johan whispers back: "Something is stimulating his brain, accelerating it. Most likely by increasing the adrenaline level. But without doing a check-up on him, I can't tell what it is, or how it was acquired."

"He's right," nodding at Loki, "That's a lot of smoke..."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Flying Without A Pilot's License
> Neutron*
> The communication system dials up the number for Ms. Vaile and a vid screen emerges from the center of the dashboard.  But the face of the person on the screen is not who you are expecting, but rather a dark skinned man you do not recognize.
> 
> "Mr. Mohan," he says in greeting.  "And I see Miss Cortez is with you.  I had wondered how long it would take you to call in.  I see Miss Cortez is not faring very well.  You seem to be rather healthy, however," he says with an air of superiority about him, and no actual concern.




_"Well, <censored>,"_ Sanjay thinks.  "You bastards are some piece of work," Sanjay spouts venomously.  "We'll see how smug you are once I go public with your company's business practices." 

He hangs up the line and tries the emergency assistance.  Wating for an answer and still keeping an eye where he's flying, he tires to rouse Vida.  "Vida?  Where are we supposed to go?  Where were you going to take me?  I want to help you, but I don't know what to do."

If he can't get an answer fom her, he'll use the map to head towards Brasilia to take her to a hospital.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 28, 2004)

*Flying Without A Pilot's License
Neutron*
Vida wakes up to your prodding.  "It hurts," she says, tears running down her face.  "Ms. Vaile was working on vaccine in her lab," she says as the communication system breeps once before LOCKED starts flashing on the screen.

Vida forces herself to lean over against you and uses the HUD to bring up maps.  She focuses in on SAP HQ and the floor with the lab on it becomes highlighted for you.  "There.  Go there," she says, slumping again into unconsciousness.

Using the HUD you manage to get your bearings easily enough and figure the flight will take maybe twenty minutes at most.  You suddenly decide that 15 minutes would be better as the screen changes to show a time and does this:

15:00
14:59
14:58
14:57
...

*Outside Mai Pai, China*
"I thought we were going to be the real EPIC too," Jackal says.  "They win if we become just like them," he adds.

There's a rush of wind and Trailblazer slides to a halt in front of X12 and Raisa.  "Howdy partners.  Everyone here alright?" he says, glancing at each of you.  Dragon flies rapidly into view from above, lowering down gracefully into the clearing.

"Is anyone inj..." she starts, arching a delicate eyebrow upon seeing the unconscious Mia Toan.  "Mia Toan," she says with a heavy accent.  "We have been searching for her since we heard she had returned home after fleeing North America.  Well done," she adds and starts waving her hands through complex gestures.  A green glow coalesces around Mia Toan and hardens into some sort of stasis field.

*In a Medical Transport*
*Vincent*
The flight is a fast one, with Straightjacket's dad keeping your mind off Monica and your own injuries quite effectively with some rather colorful talk about a nurse at the SAP Research Facility and the various underwear that the ladies of EPIC wear.  You land less than thirty minutes after you take off and are wheeled into the hospital.  You actually see Straightjacket down a hall speaking to a young woman, but are taken into emergency before you can talk to him.  Monica is taken right to surgery, while you are questioned by a young doctor.

"I need to know exactly how those rods got into her.  There is no real entry wound that I can see," he says, noting your injuries quickly as well.  "Nurse, I need you to clean this boy's wounds immediately and have Doctor Mora examine him!" he calls out of your area.  "It is important if we are to have a good chance of saving her," he adds to you again.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 28, 2004)

"No, I'm not alright... everything isn't alright.  That bitch killed Kevin -- she played with his insides like confetti, and she gets to live.  I won't be alright for a long time," X12 says, turning away, looking up towards the caves.  "I have to go get him... someone should be with him until..." he trails off, starting up towards the caves.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 28, 2004)

"Hang tight, Vida, I know how painful it is, just hold on.  I'll get us there as soon as I can," Sanjay says in a calm, reassuring voice.  Looking at the clock, he thinks, _"Great.  Why do I have a feeling that's not my 15 minutes of fame ticking down?  I don't recall any Ferrari ads stating that their cars now come equiped with auto-destruct mechanisms.  Talk about a theft deterant."_  He heads for the lab with all the speed the car can muster.


----------



## Deva (Aug 28, 2004)

Raisa glances down at her scorched and blistered uniform and just shakes her head. She turns her attention to Dragon. "Well done?" With the adrenalin wearing off her voice cracks as she speaks.  "Tell that to the sixteen year old boy that's lying dead in a pool of his own blood." She storms past the two heros and follows X12 back to the caves.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Straightjacket's dad is a character," Rebound says with a boyish grin.  "Wouldn't you say, Missy," he quips in his British accent.




Don't even start... She says without a hint of humor



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Tara rolls her eyes.  "I dunno, but maybe Ms. Vaile would be able to tell us where Sanjay is.  She seemed to really want to help.  I think we could trust her."




At the moment Ms. Vaile is our best bet but if SAP is behind this I don't know how much we can trust her. Lets get this thing back on the road and we can head out from there.



> Something is stimulating his brain, accelerating it. Most likely by increasing the adrenaline level. But without doing a check-up on him, I can't tell what it is, or how it was acquired."




She holds back Johan for a moment. See if you can check out Loki while your in there with him, its possible that they did something to him at the facility. Looking at the column of smoke in the distance. How close do you think it is? Think we should check it out?


----------



## Calinon (Aug 28, 2004)

*In the Mountains of Portugal*



> Don't even start... She says without a hint of humor.



"Jeeze, sorry," mumbles Rebound.

Once you get back to the road, the tractor driver takes his leave, making his way back towards the research facility at a slow pace.  Rebound hops in to drive and checks out the maps in the van computer.

"I think we can trust Ms. Vaile," Tara says when the tractor is finally gone.  "She seemed so nice, and was really helpful."

"Andhothothotooooomamarunaway!" Loki squeals as he avoids Tara's grasp this time and dives into the van.

"I dunno if it's close to the road," Rebound says from the driver seat.  "It looks like it might be.  If you two wanna fly there, we could drive and catch up near there."

"Yeah, we should check it out," Tara says.  "Someone could be hurt and it doesn't look like it's that far away.  We're the good guys, afterall," she adds with a grin.

*Outside Mai Pai, China*



> Raisa glances down at her scorched and blistered uniform and just shakes her head. She turns her attention to Dragon. "Well done?" With the adrenalin wearing off her voice cracks as she speaks. "Tell that to the sixteen year old boy that's lying dead in a pool of his own blood." She storms past the two heros and follows X12 back to the caves.



Dragon looks startled by Raisa's outburst.

"I am truly sorry," Dragon says appologetically, lowering her eyes and bowing her head slightly.  "I did not know that someone had fallen.  Please, forgive me," she says towards Raisa as she storms off.  "I did not know," she repeats to Trailblazer.

"It's not your fault, ma'am," Trailblazer says to the Chinese woman before turning to the others.  "I know he's dead, son," he says to X12.  "I saw him when that big stone feller with Wen and his granddaughter brought him out.  Kodiak will make sure he's looked after."

"And I assure you that this creature will not find her freedom again," Dragon says with conviction.  "She will tell us everything she knows about the inner workings of her father's organization, and then she will be dealt with."

Carl grunts.  "Should just kill her now and be done with it," he says, but he turns and heads after Raisa.  Jackal sits down next to the cocooned Mia Toan, pulls his knees to his chest and says nothing.

"Why don't y'all go and rest in the jet and we'll do what needs to be done here," Trailblazer suggests sympathetically.

*Flying Without A Pilot's License
Neutron*
The car can muster quite some speed.  You wonder if Vince could keep up in a short race with the sports car.  With 5:30 still on the clock, you are already passing over the slums of Brazilia and closing in on the wall.  With some dread, you realize that having never flown before, you're going to have to navigate the city skyways towards the building housing SAP Headquarters, a building you can already easily make out in the skyline.

As you streak through the sky, you look ahead to the busy streets and skyways and pale as you realize something horrible.

It's rushour.


----------



## buzzard (Aug 28, 2004)

"Sure, I'll talke to you, but I'd like you to understand that there might be things I can't talke about so don't get pushy if I don't answer OK?"

buzzard


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 28, 2004)

"If it's all the same to you, I'll go with Kodiak then," X12 says, continuing up the path.  "I'll feel a little better once I know he's secured for the trip, and then I can start writing a letter to his parents... they should know what he did, how he died, and that we did everything we could to try to save him."


----------



## Deva (Aug 28, 2004)

A miriad of thoughts races through Raisa's mind as she makes her way down the path to the Epic Jet that sits at the base of the hill. All of them focus on Kevin and what could have been done differently, and all her conclusions are the same.  If only she had been smarter, and stronger, and faster.... a real hero. 

She boards the Epic Jet and takes a seat. She sits with her  hands in her lap, staring at them as she clenches, and unlchenches, them into fists again and again.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 28, 2004)

"I'll see what I can do."

Once they're on their way, Johan will start to examine Loki. "Any idea what is causing this?"
If the van has a phone (I think it does), Johan will first call Mr. Santala.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 28, 2004)

*Brazilia Medical
Straightjacket*
Ina nods.  "Oh, I totally understand that.  You answer the questions you can and I'll just edit out the ones you can't later," she says cheerfully.  She starts the camera and does a quick lead in to her interview, introducing herself and then you before getting to the meat of the questions.

_OOC:  Just answer them as they come up; she only asks a question at a time, giving you plenty of time to answer._

"South American Pharmaceuticals has already told us that your team of international heroes and Loco helped to foil a robbery at their research facility.  I know you managed to capture Mason; who else was involved in the theft attempt?"

"Do you know what they were looking to steal?"

"How did you manage to capture the most feared mutant on the planet?"

"I just saw Loco and Speed Demon brought in, and hybrid feline-human as well.  How many others outside your team were injured in the attack?"

"What will EPIC do from here?  Do you have any clues as to why the theft was orchestrated, beyond obvious terrorist implications?"

"What are you doing for dinner," she asks with a smile and you see the camera is off.

*Outside Mai Pai, China*
*X12*
"Sure thing, partner.  Just make sure you go over it with Thunder, alright?  He's had a lot of experience at that sort of thing."

*Raisa*
You end up going right past Empath.  She comes into the plane shortly after you.  She crouches down next to your seat and puts her hand on yours.

"I know it is hard to believe, but it will be alright, Raisa," she says, giving your hand a supportive squeeze.  Just that action seems to make the emotional turmoil you feel seem just a little less intense, and your anger is muted quite a bit.  "I know you did everything you could to save him.  Do not fool yourself by believing otherwise."

*In the Mountains of Portugal*
Pavo doesn't answer his phone at all, no matter how much you try to call him.

"Heydon'ttouchmenothingswrongItellyouitsallinyourhead!" Loki exclaims when you try to examine him.  "Itsyouthatsactingallwierdandstuff!"  He dodges left and right and slaps at your hands whenever you try to check him over.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 28, 2004)

"Sure, I'll do that," he replies, and then makes his way back up to the caves to find Kodiak.

_Once he locates the elder EPIC member:_

"I'm here to help get Kevin ready for the plane ride back to headquarters," he says softly.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 28, 2004)

"If there is nothing wrong with you, and I am the one acting out of the ordinary, then why don't you stay completely put and say not a word for one minute. If you can manage that, then I'll leave you be."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Yeah, we should check it out," Tara says.  "Someone could be hurt and it doesn't look like it's that far away.  We're the good guys, afterall," she adds with a grin.




Yea, that we are, Michelle says with a slight smile. Catch up with us when you can, she tells Rebound as she lifts off into the air.

As they fly towards the smoke she glances over to Tara. I just wanted to tell you how well you did at the facility and I am sorry that I doubted your loyalty to the team. Your pretty much my only friend and I hope I didn't blow it because I was being stupid.


----------



## Elementor (Aug 28, 2004)

As they speed along towards help, Vince can't help but laugh at the antics of Straightjacket's glowing dead father.  "Sounds like you are going to miss being able to sneak around now though."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "I need to know exactly how those rods got into her.  There is no real entry wound that I can see," he says, noting your injuries quickly as well.  "Nurse, I need you to clean this boy's wounds immediately and have Doctor Mora examine him!" he calls out of your area.  "It is important if we are to have a good chance of saving her," he adds to you again.





"Well Doc, there isnt really an entry wound on her.  Those things were put inside her and then solidified."


----------



## Deva (Aug 28, 2004)

"Maybe," She says with a sad sigh, "But it still wasn't enough."

Raisa looks over at Empath. "Don't do that. Don't make me feel better. I should feel like this, like I didn't do enough. I let my own petty dislike for him....  I wouldn't let him copy my powers. Maybe if he had my strength he would have stood a chance against her until we got there."

She sighs again and looks away. "Doesn't matter now, does it. All the shoulda woulda coulda's aren't going to bring him back."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 29, 2004)

Sanjay grimaces at the look of the traffic in the big city.  He stops the car, allowing it to hover in a relatively out-of-the-way area, making sure there's as little as possible to be damaged on the ground from debris.  He notes the car's destination once more before hoping out and flying around to the passenger side.  Opening the door he says, "Time to transfer to Air Neutron, girl."  He frowns as he gets an up close look at Vida's condition.  "I just hope she's at the lab," he mutters as he carefully picks her up out of the car.  Holding her tight, he flies as fast as possible towards the SAP headquarters.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 29, 2004)

*Brazilia Medical*
*Vincent*
"That explains the look of the wounds.  Thank you," he says, quickly leaving your area as an older nurse comes in to tend to you.  Unlike in most other places, nobody seems to have any negative reactions to your appearance for a change.

Doctor Mora turns out to be an elderly gentleman with white hair, likely in his 70's.  He is quite spry for an aging man.

"Ah, Mr. Pratchett," he says in Portuguese.  "Still getting in trouble I see.  Let's have a look at those gashes shall we?"  You hear a sqeal and a slap from outside and catch a glimpse of SJ's dad in action.

*In the Mountains of Portugal*
*Johan*
As expected, Loki is not able to comply with your request, though he manages to stay still and silent for all of 8.23 seconds before resuming bouncing off the walls of the van.  That is when you notice the small stream of white smoke coming from the back of his neck, rising through his hair.

"Hey, what's that smell?" Rebound says from the drivers seat.  "It's like... burning dog hair or something."

*Michelle*
Tara shrugs and is silent for a long while, until you start getting quite close to the smoke.  "That just really hurt my feelings, you know?" she says.  "Hey, there it is," she adds as the cause of the smoke comes into view.

At the base of a ravine, the smoking wreck of a limosine lays, the bubbled remnants of an SAP logo still visible on the hood.  The windows have been blown out, and the car is a tangle of steel.  The rear door is off its hinges and a charred arm dangles out from within.

It is obvious that the wreck happened within the last few hours.  But what strikes you odd is that most flying cars you've seen do not use internal combustion as their power source, but magnetic propulsion.  Yet the car has been scorched.

"Oh my god," Tara says.  "Is that an arm?"

*Flying Without A Ferarri
Neutron*
It's easy enough to park the car, though no matter what you do, debris will cause some damage.  You park it in the air, away from people and in an area you feel will be least affected before taking Vida and flying away from the vehicle.

You make your way through the air, avoiding the worst of the traffic.  Vida does her best to hold onto you and let you focus on flying, though her strength is rapidly flagging.  About two minutes after leaving the car behind, you see a small group of flying cars bearing the SAP logo fly by below you, heading towards where you left the Ferarri.  Perhaps thirty seconds later, you hear the explosion of the car in the distance and glance back to see a ball of flame shoot up from behind a building.

SAP Corporate Headquarters looms ahead, stretching far above you.  You know from experience that Ms. Vaile's personal laboratory is on the second highest floor, below her penthouse offices and personal living quarters.

*Outside Mai Pai, China*
*X12*
By the time you arrive, Kodiak has carefully enclosed Kevin's body in a sealed bag.  You see that Rising Sun has wasted no time getting to work rounding up the injured and beaten gang members, including the badly injured mutants among them.  He uses what you at first believe would be an ineffective method of containing everyone; plastic zip-cuffs.  When placed on a mutant, however, the cuffs emit a white glow.

Sho, Havok and the Shadow are all so cuffed and their powers appear quite neutralized.  Missing are the brother and sister you first defeated.  Oddly enough, Kajo remains unbound, still holding onto Dara and standing close behind Master Wen who is leaning on Li for support.

Kodiak turns to you when you come up.

"I will need help to carry him down the hill," the hulking man says down to X12 in his russian accent.  It seems a strange thing for someone with his strength to say, but you do not doubt his words.  His shoulders are somewhat slumped, much like your own.  "This shall be a dark day in memory for all of us.  Did you stop the woman who did this?" he asks.

*Raisa*
"No, they will not," Empath says softly.  "The questions; the maybe's; the what ifs.  They will be with you forever.  But I can tell you, Raisa, that you did not kill Kevin.  You are not to blame for his death.  In time, you will understand that," she says, stroking your hair as she speaks.  "And I won't use my powers to remove your pain," she adds.  "Only to lessen it, so you can think more clearly."

Michael boards the plane, and Empath excuses herself to go to speak with him.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 29, 2004)

"They took her into 'custody,' one of the Red Star Brigade," X12 says, kneeling down to take one of the ends of Kevin's bodybag.  "I would have... ended her... like she did to him... but Michael protected her from me.  I'm sorry... it doesn't seem just, suffering her to live, after what Mia's done."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 29, 2004)

Sanjay flies up to the laboratory floor, and disintigrates the nearest window, quickly replacing it once once he and Vida are inside.


----------



## Elementor (Aug 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Ah, Mr. Pratchett," he says in Portuguese.  "Still getting in trouble I see.  Let's have a look at those gashes shall we?"  You hear a sqeal and a slap from outside and catch a glimpse of SJ's dad in action.




"Yes sir.  Just trying to be helpful."  Glancing over at the noise, Vince can't help but chuckle and mutter, "That guy is sooo going to get arrested.  He definately lightens the mood though..."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 29, 2004)

"Jackson, pull the car to a stop and help me restrain Randall, something just combusted in his neck."
Johan approaches Loki, keeping his hands up to show he means no harm.
"Randall, calm down for a moment, and I'll get whatever it is that is burning in your neck off of you."

If he doesn't cooperate, Johan is forced to try and grapple him.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Michelle*
> Tara shrugs and is silent for a long while, until you start getting quite close to the smoke.  "That just really hurt my feelings, you know?" she says.  "Hey, there it is," she adds as the cause of the smoke comes into view.




I know and I am sorry, she says apologetically, is there anything I can do to make it up to yo... Oh my God...



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Oh my god," Tara says.  "Is that an arm?"




Michelle doesn't say anything as she spots the arm, activating her communticator. Rebound, call the authorities. There has been a car crash.

Willing her forcefield into existance she will go see if she can do anything for whoever is in the car.


----------



## Deva (Aug 30, 2004)

Raisa watches Empath go and lets her eyes unfocus, staring at nothing and letting herself get lost in her contemplations.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 30, 2004)

*Outside Mai Pai, China
X12*
"It seems to me," Kodiak rumbles, "that this Michael was protecting someone, but it wasn't the criminal. I have caused the death of people before, and have reconciled myself with that. But I have also _chosen_ to take life, outside of battle. That is an action you can never take back; and it marks you forever."

"You may be confident that Mia Toan will not escape justice in the Asian Union," Rising Sun says, overhearing X12. "Our interrogation methods have only become more refined since our glorious President defeated the terrorist Granite, and she has much information we desire; information we shall use to finally root out and destroy her father's Red Rose Syndicate. She will receive the punishment she so richly deserves," the oriental man says in unaccented english.

"If you can handle things here," Kodiak says, and Rising Sun simply nods. "Li, bring the others to the plane; X12 and I will bring Kevin down shortly.

Upon reaching for the bag, you realize there is a flatboard beneath it, letting you carry Kevin's body in a much more dignified position down to the plane.

*Raisa*
Empath takes Michael aside, talking to him at length, and though you can't make out all of their conversation, you are pretty sure a fair portion of it revolves around you. Carl comes into the plane as well, as does the oriental woman, Dragon. The latter comes over to your seat.

"I am sorry to have spoken poorly to you and your friends. I did not intend to injure you with my words," she says quietly, with a small bow. Glancing up at her, you realize she is likely not much older than you are, perhaps in her early 20's at the latest.

Carl snorts derisively. "Why don't you just screw off, lady. In case you didn't get it before, there's nothing you can say or do that's going to help, so just walk your butt off our plane."

*In the Mountains of Portugal
Johan*
Rebound slides the van to a halt, and turns to help you. Loki gives you a shove and then the entire van is suddenly filled with teddy bears. You realize its an illusion and quickly see through it but Loki seems to have vanished. You spot the smoke, however, and though it's hard, both you and Rebound can sort of make him out, blending in perfectly with the van's interior. You pounce and manage to grab hold of him, and Rebound ends up sitting on him while you pull aside his hair and see what is smoking.

There's a small patch on his neck with a computer chip on it. The chip is working in overdrive, doing something... as well as smoking. With a quick tug, you yank it off, leaving a red welt on Loki's neck and eliciting a grunt from him. The chip shuts down immediately, still smoking. You've seen the chip before, in the news, and recognize it as a new designer drug the police and schools in New York are having a major problem with, called P12.

"Hey, what the heck'd you do that for?" Randall whines from beneath Rebound. "Give it back!"

The communicator beeps with Michelle's message.

*Michelle*
You fly down and your force field protects you from the worst of the heat and flame. Pulling the door open with your powers, the stench of burned flesh assaults you. There is no way the man has survived. You check for other passengers, and surprisingly find none, not even a driver.

Tara is looking in the back at the body as you look for others and lets out a gasp. "Holy crap! This is Pavo! Did you see if Miss Price is in there? Or a driver?"

*Brazilia Medical*
*Vince*
"I think he will calm down if Nurse Ginula gets a hold of him," the older doctor says without looking.  Sure enough, a portly nurse with abnormally thick arms comes barelling from behind SJ's dad and with one fluid and powerful motion, slaps him on the rear so hard that you think you can feel it from where you are sitting.  It lifts him up onto his tiptoes and sends him staggering forward with a stunned look of pain on his face.

"If you want to play, Ginula will play with you," she says in a thick accent, laden with innuendo.  "I am about to take my break," she adds, latching onto his arm and starting to drag him down a hallway.  He wriggles free with a look of terror on his face, barelling the _other_ way, as the nurses in the emergency room laugh.

"I remember doing stitches on you when you would fight as a boy.  You still have not learned that it is better to not be hit, I see.  And they said you were as fast as lightning," he scolds as he continues to stitch your wounds closed.  As they close, the stitches disolve, leaving the skin closed and nearly unmarked with just a slight pink line where the wound was.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 30, 2004)

X12 nods to Rising Sun.  "I'm sure justice will be served.  I don't mean to seem unappreciative of the way you handle matters like this in your country... I just want to see her die painfully... after what she did to my friend," X12 says.

"I'm ready whenever you are, Kodiak."


----------



## buzzard (Aug 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Brazilia Medical
> Straightjacket*
> Ina nods.  "Oh, I totally understand that.  You answer the questions you can and I'll just edit out the ones you can't later," she says cheerfully.  She starts the camera and does a quick lead in to her interview, introducing herself and then you before getting to the meat of the questions.
> 
> ...




Well let's see there was Mason, like you said, and his confederate Ghost. But they were actually late. Some mercs came first. This was a bunch led by some big hairy guy called the Mole. He has a couple of team members called Anithos, Flick and Aerin.  They're pretty dangerous, but we were doing OK with them till the Anarchy folks showed up. Of course Aerin was killed by Ghost, so things ended up as a free-for-all at the end there. 



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Do you know what they were looking to steal?"





I'm not at liberty to say. You should ask the SAP officials if you are curious. 




			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "How did you manage to capture the most feared mutant on the planet?"





By taking a lot of punishment. As you can see, I came out very banged up. Some of my teammates are in even worse shape. Loco got roughed up a bit, and many of the fine security personnel who were helping us gave up their lives apprehending this arch criminal. I don't want anybody to forget them. 




			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "I just saw Loco and Speed Demon brought in, and hybrid feline-human as well.  How many others outside your team were injured in the attack?"





Well as you can see, I was. Iron Maiden is currently in very bad shape. I don't know if she's out of surgery yet. Nuetron is also bad off. I think most of the rest escaped with relatively minor injuries. Well compared to us at least. I had the bright idea of trying to wrestle with Mason. Bad idea. 




			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "What will EPIC do from here?  Do you have any clues as to why the theft was orchestrated, beyond obvious terrorist implications?"





I'm really not all that sure. I imagine the more senior EPIC leadership is doing some thinking on this one. I'm not all that sure as to the why's of the theft. I know the mercs were in it for money, since when we tried to talk them out of it, they said we couldn't match the price. I don't what Anarachy's angle was, but it certainly can't be good. 




			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "What are you doing for dinner," she asks with a smile and you see the camera is off.





That's depends on the Docs. If they let me out, I imagine I need a guide since I'm new around here. You offering?
If the docs say 'no', then I imagine jello and soup.


buzzard


----------



## Mimic (Aug 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Tara is looking in the back at the body as you look for others and lets out a gasp. "Holy crap! This is Pavo! Did you see if Miss Price is in there? Or a driver?"




There is no one else in the car. Michelle stutters out, gagging from the stench of burnt flesh.

Backing off to get some fresh air, as well as getting a better look around the vehichle. "Do you think that the others survived and left for some reason? And how did a car that runs on magnetics explode like that?"


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 30, 2004)

"Because it would be very bad publicity if an EPIC member was caught using drugs. And also because it was overheating, meaning that it could've started to cause serious injuries on you."
When Michelle's message comes in, Johan gets to the phone. "Rebound, you get there as fast as you can, I'll call the authorities."
Johan then proceeds to do exactly so.


----------



## Deva (Aug 30, 2004)

"Carl, chill." Raisa shifts in her seat but doesn't rise. She fixes the oriental woman with a rather emotionless gaze and her voice is just as empty. "I think what my friend is trying to say is that we've had a really bad day and we would just like to go home now. So don't worry about it, you didn't know."


----------



## Elementor (Aug 31, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I remember doing stitches on you when you would fight as a boy.  You still have not learned that it is better to not be hit, I see.  And they said you were as fast as lightning," he scolds as he continues to stitch your wounds closed.  As they close, the stitches disolve, leaving the skin closed and nearly unmarked with just a slight pink line where the wound was.




"I guess lightning isnt as quick as it used to be.  Especially when it is sealed under a mountain and then the mountain falls on you.  I'm just glad you still recognize me.  Up in the NAA they can't seem to ever tell me from the bad guys.  It's always 'A monster...... EEEEeeee' or 'A monster... lets kill it!'  Oh well, it sure makes me glad to be home that much more.  Even if it is just for a little while"  Vince states with an ease coming to his voice as he obviously starts to relax around the doctor.  

"Have you seen my parents or the twins lately?  It's been forever since I've heard from the fam."


----------



## Calinon (Aug 31, 2004)

*Outside Mai Pai, China*
*Raisa*
"May I at least heal your wounds?" Dragon asks both of you.  "I know you refused my aid when we last met, but I can remove your scarring as well," she says to Carl.

"Can you regrow fingers?" comes Xi's raspy voice as he enters the plane.

"I can," Dragon replies with a bow.  "Though I had thought you were a healer and had regenerative abilities?"

"No, I..."

A small commotion outside interrupts the conversation.

"But Kajo not fit in door," you hear Kajo rumble with disappointment.  "How he go with girlfriend if he not get in plane."

"What!?  Girlfriend!?  You better get your hands off me, buster!" comes Dara's very angry voice.

"Har har!  She cute when angry," you hear Kajo say.

*X12*
"I will come down shortly," Rising Sun says to Kodiak, nodding towards the horizon where two large transport aircraft are coming your way.  "The transports I requested are nearly here."

You and Kodiak bear X12 down to the plane while Li helps Master Wen down the hill and Kajo carries a grumbling Dara.  The two of you carry him up the rear ramp, securing him in the hold and you catch the end of a conversation from within the passenger compartment.

"I had thought you were a healer and had regenerative abilities?" comes the voice of Dragon.

Outside, you hear a commotion as Kajo laments not being able to fit in the main door of the plane.

"But Kajo not fit in door," you hear Kajo rumble with disappointment.  "How he go with girlfriend if he not get in plane."

"What!?  Girlfriend!?  You better get your hands off me, buster!" comes Dara's very angry voice.

"Har har!  She cute when angry," you hear Kajo say.

"How long has Dara been acting so... strangely," Kodiak asks.  "I think I prefered her broadcasting her thoughts to being hostile."

*Brazilia Medical
Vince*
"A monster, EEEEeeee, let's kill it!" comes a cocky voice as Cosmo wanders in.  "Whatever happened to you didn't make you look any better.  Maybe leave some holes in him, gramps.  He could make a whistling sound when he runs," Cosmo says with a smirk.  "You still got your radio kicking around?  Prison security system shorted mine out over an hour ago."

You are getting an odd desire, nearly overpoweringly so, to drive your tail into Cosmo, coupled with a buzzing in your ears, as you vaguely notice the doctor shooing Cosmo out of the emergency room.

*Straightjacket*
"That was great, thanks," Ina says happily.  "You look like you're moving around pretty good.  Maybe not dance-ready," Ina says.  "But I know some nice places in the city."

You have to agree with her assessment.  Even now you are beginning to feel top notch, with only a little stiffness to show for your injuries.  Whatever they did to help you is working wonders.  

Your dad peeks his head around a corner behind you.

"Psst, boy.  That thick armed lady isn't around here is she?"

"Is this another of your friends in EPIC?" Ina asks.

*In the Mountains of Portugal
Johan*
"Hey, it isn't some drug.  My girlfriend gave me a bunch of those.  They help me think faster and stuff and now you wrecked it.  That one was lasting way longer than the other ones," he says.  AS he talks his speech starts to slur and get slower.  "Gimme it back, I bet I can fix it," he says, making a rather weak grab at the chip.

"I'll get a hold of the authorities.  Anything as long as I don't have to handle him," Rebound says, hopping in the front seat and starting up again towards the smoke.  He contacts the Brazilia police as he does so and you overhear that they already have several rescue vehicles en route with an ETA of about 30 minutes.

"Jeeze, how the heck did they know?" Rebound wonders aloud.  "I better tell Michelle and Tara."

*Michelle*
"I don't know nothing about the tech for that," Tara says.  "Maybe we should call SAP too, and make sure Miss Price is ok?"

Rebound contacts you.  "Hey, guys.  Someone already contacted the authorities and they have rescue vehicles coming in about 30 minutes.  We're nearly to the smoke now too."

*SAP Headquarters*
*Sanjay*
You streak towards the windows of Ms. Vaile's lab, and it's only when you are in no-mans land in the middle of open air that you realize that below you on garage level, security is swarming about and on the roof above a full squad of guards is milling.  As you close towards the lab, you hope, for just a second, that somehow they didn't see you.

A strange line of energy, twirling like a bolo made of energy, spins by you from below, and a second from above, shattering that hope.  Still, your plan works, and you manage to get into the lab.  If you hadn't been discovered before, your sudden entry would have done it, as an alarm quickly sounds as you touch down within the lab.

The lab is empty of people, though you see a lab worker in the hall gaping in surprise at you through the glass wall.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 31, 2004)

"Ever since another incident we had here about a week ago," X12 says. "There's a lot to debrief us on when we get back to headquarters."

Entering the main compartment, X12 look over at Dragon and Xi.  "I'm the healer, but my powers are expended from trying to revive our friend.  Besides, Xi wouldn't accept my help, even if they were still functioning."


----------



## buzzard (Aug 31, 2004)

As his Dad pops in he responds "Umm, thick armed lady? Huh? I haven't seen anybody really" Then turning back to the reporter"Oh, that's just my Dad. He often comes along on missions.  So what do you reccommend for dinner then? Assuming the docs give me the OK"

buzzard


----------



## Mimic (Aug 31, 2004)

Nodding in agreement with Tara, Michelle turns on her communicator. 

You better tell them to bring a coroner... Pavo is dead, it seems the car fell and exploded. There doesn't seem to be anyone else in the car though, but you better contact SAP and let them know what happened, check to make sure Ms. Price is ok.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 31, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You streak towards the windows of Ms. Vaile's lab, and it's only when you are in no-mans land in the middle of open air that you realize that below you on garage level, security is swarming about and on the roof above a full squad of guards is milling.  As you close towards the lab, you hope, for just a second, that somehow they didn't see you.
> 
> A strange line of energy, twirling like a bolo made of energy, spins by you from below, and a second from above, shattering that hope.  Still, your plan works, and you manage to get into the lab.  If you hadn't been discovered before, your sudden entry would have done it, as an alarm quickly sounds as you touch down within the lab.
> 
> The lab is empty of people, though you see a lab worker in the hall gaping in surprise at you through the glass wall.




Sanjay curses under his breath.  "I'm so stupid, it's not funny," he berates.  He turns to leave again, but looks down at Vida.  "Where the hell am I going to go?"

He sets her down gently, shaking his head resignedly.  "Sorry, hon, looks like this was all for nothing, but I'm not going to let you die."  He looks at the glass wall and creates a hole in it, telling the lab tech on the other side (in a threatening voice and pointing at Vida, in case he doesn't understand English), "Tell your security where we are, and get some doctors in here.  And do it fast, becuase if she dies, so does every single other person in this buliding."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 31, 2004)

"_I_ wrecked it? You do realise that it was burning your hair before I removed it, do you not?
Helps you think faster? Yes, even the very first narcotics had some perceived benefit, but they had many non-beneficial and even downright baneful effects on the user. Did it even cross your mind to examine and test it for possible side-effects?"


----------



## Calinon (Sep 1, 2004)

*Outside Mai Pai, China*
*X12*
"The meeting you had with Prophet," Kodiak rumbles.  "It shall be interesting to hear a first hand account."

As you enter the passenger compartment, Dragon seems surprised to see two nearly identical people before her.  "You are... family?" she asks.  It is the only question she asks before tending to Xi's finger, though you realize that most anyone else would ask more questions than that.

A green glow surrounds Xi's hand and he takes a sharp intake of breath as the skin expands over his finger and quickly regrows to a healthy form.

"Is anyone else injured?  If you have lost your powers, I can tend to their wounds," Dragon says, though she is looking at Carl when she says it.

*Brazilia Medical*
*Straightjacket*
"Just your... dinner?  Did someone say dinner?" your dad says.  "I haven't had any decent food since we left New York."

"Uh, I-I just meant for..." Ina stutters.

"Besides, my boy should rest up."

"He seems perfectly fine to me," she quickly responds.  "And my invitation was for him, not..."

"And I haven't had any action since the factory," he says with a grin.  "And you are a prime piece of real estate, lady.  Heck, we can skip dinner if you like and get right to the fun part."

Ina looks too stunned to speak.

*In the Mountains of Portugal*
*Johan*
"There aint no side effects," Randall slurs slowly.  "Monica makes this stuff for me you know.  It really helps with school."

Michelle's instructions come through your communicators and relays the information to the authorities before contacting SAP.  The receptionist Rebound gets in touch with is not helpful to the point of being rude, refusing to divulge any information of any kind.  Rebound isn't exactly well equipped to handle the conversation and she quickly sets him on his heels before she ends the communication, telling you that if you want any information, you can make an appointment with Mr. Telda.

"Well that was a bloody wonderful experience," he grumbles, wiping his now sweating forehead as he pulls up above where Michelle and Tara are.  "Next time, you call people."

*Michelle*
Rebound tells you he's passed on your message and you see the Van come to a halt on the road far above you.

"Well, there isn't much we can do here," Tara says.  "Do we wait here for the authorities or just go with the others in the van?

*SAP Corporate Headquarters*
*Neutron*
Your threat has a reaction you definitely weren't expecting.  The lab worker steps through the hole you created in the wall.

"Y-you must be S-Sanjay," she stammers as she nervously approaches.  "Ms. Vaile said I was to help you."  You notice that she is not fully human.  Her skin is tinted a light green and her voice holds almost a two-tone quality to it.  "I've been hiding since they took Ms. Vaile away, using this," she says, showing you a small bracelet she's wearing.  "The camera's and sensors can't detect me when its on.

"I-I thought you were sick," she says looking at you.  "Why did you come here if you weren't sick?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Y-you must be S-Sanjay," she stammers as she nervously approaches.  "Ms. Vaile said I was to help you."  You notice that she is not fully human.  Her skin is tinted a light green and her voice holds almost a two-tone quality to it.  "I've been hiding since they took Ms. Vaile away, using this," she says, showing you a small bracelet she's wearing.  "The camera's and sensors can't detect me when its on.
> 
> "I-I thought you were sick," she says looking at you.  "Why did you come here if you weren't sick?"




Sanjay looks shocked.  "Oh, um, I'm sorry, I thought...Vida, Vida's the one that's sick now.  They removed the virus from me, but she came into contact with it helping me escape from the lab where they were holding me against my will.  Can you help her?  And hide her as well?  It'll be her they're after now, not me, she's got what they want, and we can't let them have it.

"Where did they take Ms. Vaile?  And would you happen to have any idea where the rest of my team, EPIC, is?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 1, 2004)

"Thanks.  I think after today, I'll just be happy to sit down for awhile," X12 says, looking for a seat, and taking whatever he can find.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 1, 2004)

"Geez Dad! What is wrong with you? You leave Ina alone. She and I are going to dinner and if you start giving me grief, or continue to be so damned rude, I'm gonna go find that thick armed lady you're talking about."
 turning to Ina he continues "I apologize for him, he's been out of touch with people for a while. Seems to have done his manners some harm. Lead on to your pick of dining. I imagine I'm feeling well enough. "

buzzard


----------



## Deva (Sep 1, 2004)

"Master Wen could use your help," Raisa says. "Last I saw him he was in pretty bad shape."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Well, there isn't much we can do here," Tara says.  "Do we wait here for the authorities or just go with the others in the van?




You can go with the others if you want, I think I am going to stay and wait for the police. She tells her as she looks over the wreckage. There are some things here that don't add up and I would like to see what they have to say about it.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 1, 2004)

"If there are no side-effects, then how come that your speech is slurred?
And while I trust that you would know if your girlfriend tried to intentionally hurt you with these, it could be possible that she doesn't know of the hazards herself."


----------



## Calinon (Sep 2, 2004)

*Master Wen's Academy, China*
*Several Hours Later*
The EPIC Jet is berthed at the base of the hill leading up to the academy and after a light and quiet meal, the rest of the fading day has been left for you to do with as you please.  You've already been forewarned that Thunder will be arriving tomorrow, and instead of returning to New York and the school, the jet will be making a stop at the York Estate in England.  The senior EPIC members have made themselves available to talk if any of you wish to.

Kodiak sits quietly on the hill above the gardens, while Trailblazer continues to eat in the main hall with Master Wen.  Li is in the women's bath house, Jackal is secluded in the dojo he spent most of his stay here in, and Carl has shut himself in his room, packing his gear away.  You haven't seen Xi in some time.  Empath and Dara are having a heated conversation, Dara's voice raised in anger while Empath appears completely composed.

*Raisa*
You are receiving a first hand accounting of the discussion between Dara and Empath.  Dara still hasn't calmed down since earlier and is being both angry and beligerant.  She is choosing some colorful names for Empath and is sharing those privately.

_I bet I could make her go jump in the bay,_ grumbles Dara to you.  _That'd shut her up good.  Can you believe that stupid lump of brick thinks he's my boyfriend?  I mean ew!  What a jerk!  And stupid as a rock too!  Oh god, here we go again.  Blah blah blah, controlling people is bad, blah blah blah.  She never shuts up!_

*X12*
You still can't feel your powers at all, leaving you tired and lethargic.  As you leave the main house, you can hear a splintering sound and the rattling of chains coming from the second dojo where Jackal was kept before.  The inside is well lit, and you can see someone moving about inside.

*Brazilia Medical
Straightjacket*
"Well, I was thinking later tonight," Ina says, with a glare at your dad.  "I need to edit this story and sell it before someone else gets ahol..."

Several shouts of surprise and alarm come suddenly from the emergency room.

_OOC:  Yay me, I get to decide for Elementor if Vince acts on his impulse or not._

*In the Mountains of Portugal*
*Michelle*
"Ok, well, it won't be a long wait anyway," Tara says.  "But I'm getting away from that stench," she says, flying up towards the van.  "I'll tell the guys to just wait."

And she's more than right.  Just as she's arriving up above, several hoverships come into view.  Soon enough, a pair of hoverships and a transport ship come down.  The transport immediately moves over the smoking wreckage and douses it in some sort of foam, then proceeds to deploy an energy beam, lifting the wreckage.  You are barely able to dash out of the way of the fire retardant foams splash radius.

The police craft lands and an officer steps out, quickly approaching you.  "This area is now under Internal Security control.  You will have to leave the area immediately."  Several other officers step out of the vehicle, eight in total.  The other hovership is emblazoned with the SAP logo and doesn't land.

*Johan*
"Whatever.  You don't know nothing," grumbles Randall.

Tara buzzes up to the window.  "Michelle says we're waiting for... oh, there's the police now."

As you glance out the window you see a transport craft start spraying foam over the wreckage, then unceremoniously capture it in an energy beam and start lifting it towards its holding bay in a fashion that seems almost guaranteed to destroy any evidence whatsoever.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 2, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters
Sanjay*
"I... I only have this," she says, holding her arm with her bracelet out.  "I don't know where they took Ms. Vaile, I just know she was expecting it to happen.  She hid the serum she was working on in the vault here before they took her away," she says, pushing a button.  At the simple action, a section of the wall slides into the floor revealing a metal door.

"She scrambled the lock so they couldn't get in, but she said you could get inside.  I've been hiding ever since, nearly half a day!  I have been too afraid to turn anything on to try to figure out what was happening.  But she told me to help you as much as I can, so if you can get us into the vault, I can administer the serum to this... Vida is it?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *SAP Headquarters
> Sanjay*
> "I... I only have this," she says, holding her arm with her bracelet out.  "I don't know where they took Ms. Vaile, I just know she was expecting it to happen.  She hid the serum she was working on in the vault here before they took her away," she says, pushing a button.  At the simple action, a section of the wall slides into the floor revealing a metal door.
> 
> "She scrambled the lock so they couldn't get in, but she said you could get inside.  I've been hiding ever since, nearly half a day!  I have been too afraid to turn anything on to try to figure out what was happening.  But she told me to help you as much as I can, so if you can get us into the vault, I can administer the serum to this... Vida is it?"




Sanjay concentrates on dissolving the vault door.  "Thank God.  I hope Ms. Vaile's okay.  Your company's senior management is filled with a bunch of self-serving pricks, just in case you didn't know that already."

He thinks a moment, grimacing.  "Man, how am I going to get us all out of here?  I can't carry you both...oh, hey," he says, finally noticing her unusual appearance and voice, "you're a mutant?  Can you do anything that will help us avoid a confrontation with the security here?"


----------



## Deva (Sep 2, 2004)

With a faint growl, Raisa gets up from her sleeping mat where she lay staring up at the ceiling. _Neither do you, Dara! I don't need the play by play._

She grabs her bath things and will make her way to the bathhouse where she'll strip and submerse herself in the large tub, hoping to rid herself of some of the aches and pains.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 2, 2004)

Michelle watches in shock as they douse the flames and lift the car without even checking it out.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> The police craft lands and an officer steps out, quickly approaching you.  "This area is now under Internal Security control.  You will have to leave the area immediately."




What? You want us to leave, you don't want to take our statements? You just totally conaminated the scene how are you going to find out what happened here?Michelle says shocked.


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 2, 2004)

X12 heads over to the dojo, sliding the door open as quietly as he can to see what' going on.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 2, 2004)

*Master Wen's Academy, China*
*Raisa*
_I can't help it, she's not even listening to anything I say,_ Dara grumbles to you.  _You're the only one who actually thinks right out of this bunch of twits anyway.  I still can't believe Carl stopped us from killing Sho.  And Jackal... what a cry baby!_ _If this stupid witch doesn't shut up soon, I'll show her some telepathy.  Maybe get her to give the boys a little dance number,_ she says with a giggle.

*X12*
You peer into the dojo and see Michael dismantling the restraint system that had been in place to hold him when he was the Jackal.  He pulls and tugs, trying to rip the thing apart.  When that doesn't work, he slams his shoulder into one of the support columns.  It splinters slightly, but refuses to break.  The sheen of sweat on his brow indicates he's been at this for some time with limited success.

*Brasilia Medical*
*Vince*
You blink away a brief haze and find yourself in the firm and unrelenting grasp of Nurse Mora.  Her rather oversized arms are unnaturally strong and for some reason, she seems to feel the need to physically restrain you.  She is also standing on your tail, pinning it uncomfortably to the ground.

Standing in front of you, Cosmo stands perfectly rigid, a look of surprise on his face and a pair of fairly significant puncture wounds present, one on his shoulder, the other in his thigh.  Both wounds have a yellow puss leaking out of them.  The doctor is examining both wounds, taking samples of the yellow puss.

Looking around yourself, you can't help but notice a few drops of the liquid behind your tail and a fair amount of blood on the boney spike at the end of it.  You also have a distinctly upset stomach, though you would compare the feeling to someone punching you in the kidneys hard, rather than indigestion.

*At the Scene of the Crash*
*Michelle*
"It is an accident.  There's nothing further to investigate," the man says, sounding very arrogant.  "We have all the information we need, though I don't expect a child from a less sophisticated country to understand the nuances of our investigation techniques," he adds, talking down to you.  "Now, I suggest you leave before I am forced to arrest you for interfering in an ISA investigation."

Something seems very... off to you.  You recognize that he is a police officer; that you don't doubt.  The vehicles belong to the Internal Security Agency, the policing service of SAA; that you don't doubt.  But something else is just... off.

_Sense Motive:  20_
_Spot Check:  23_

The first thing you recognize is that the officers are not at ease, but appear ready to burst into action, and all eyes are on you.  The second thing you realize is that they are all exceedingly well armed; enough to pose _serious_ threat to you.  The final thing you notice is there is something odd about the Internal Security Agency logo on the police hovership.  While you can't read the writing, you can make out that the SAP logo at the bottom edge of the ISA logo.

*Johan*
From your position, aside from the oddity of the quick removal of the wreckage, everything below seems to be going normally.  Michelle seems to be giving a statement to one of the officers.

"So, what was wrong with speed-talker," Tara says, looking inside the van at Randall and reaching in with one insectoid leg to give him a series of rapid pokes he can't avoid in his lethargic state.

"Hey, you stop that," he slurs, as he tries to swipe at Tara's leg but missing each time.

"Heh, careful or he's likely to yak on you," Rebound quips.

*SAP Headquarters*
*Sanjay*
"I... I just..." the woman says, looking very self conscious.  "I can activate the security field around this floor!" she says suddenly.  "It's on a separate system from most of the security in the building in case of a biological contaminant getting loose.  How could I have been so stupid!" she says, rushing towards a panel by the door into the lab, leaving you standing by the vault door.

There is a hollow thump to your right, and then a second, and you turn to see several men in anti-grav harnesses of some sort, blasting at the windows from outside the building.  Just as you are worried they may break in, a yellow energy field flashes around the outside of the windows, sealing you in.

"That should buy us a few minutes!" she says, looking quite pleased with herself.  "Can you get into the vault?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 2, 2004)

"Trying to take a souvenir," X12 asks from the door.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 2, 2004)

What investigation? You just said it was an accident. She says smiling sweetly at the man, giving him the 'I'm just a girl, what would I know look.' Biding her time trying to figure out whats going on here

I guess the fact that it exploded but was using a magnetic propulsion is just a coincidence, or the fact that there was only one person inside when there should have been at least three I wonder why they would leave the scene?How did you know about the accident before we called it in anyways?

Noticing that the "officers" are on edge (as well as being seriously well-armed) Michelle will not make any sudden moves._ "Could these guys be SAP and not ISA?" _ She thinks as she spots the SAP logo.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 2, 2004)

"We extracted a P12 from him. One that was overheating."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I... I just..." the woman says, looking very self conscious.  "I can activate the security field around this floor!" she says suddenly.  "It's on a separate system from most of the security in the building in case of a biological contaminant getting loose.  How could I have been so stupid!" she says, rushing towards a panel by the door into the lab, leaving you standing by the vault door.
> 
> There is a hollow thump to your right, and then a second, and you turn to see several men in anti-grav harnesses of some sort, blasting at the windows from outside the building.  Just as you are worried they may break in, a yellow energy field flashes around the outside of the windows, sealing you in.
> 
> "That should buy us a few minutes!" she says, looking quite pleased with herself.  "Can you get into the vault?"




Sanjay _continues_ to concentrate on dissloving the door to the vault (must be pretty tough stuff   ).

"Um, good job...except that we're kinda trapped now.  Will the Brazilia authorities be of any assistance, or are they likely to be paid servants of SAP, too?" Sanjay asks, trying to determine a way of getting out of this mess.


----------



## Elementor (Sep 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Standing in front of you, Cosmo stands perfectly rigid, a look of surprise on his face and a pair of fairly significant puncture wounds present, one on his shoulder, the other in his thigh.  Both wounds have a yellow puss leaking out of them.  The doctor is examining both wounds, taking samples of the yellow puss.




"Now that is the quietest a room has ever been with him in it...."


----------



## Deva (Sep 3, 2004)

_Meu deus!_ Raisa shakes her head as she soaks in the tub. _Since when are you such a bitch? Carl and Michael probably did us a favour. Well they did me one anyway. I may want Sho dead, and chances are I'd still try to kill her if given the opportunity, but *murderer * is not exactly a title I want. There was a time you felt the same. I don't know what's going on inside that messed up brain of yours, mèl, but maybe you should actually listen to Empath and let her help you._


----------



## Calinon (Sep 3, 2004)

*Master Wen's Academy, China
Raisa*
_My brain isn't messed up!  I can't help it if I feel everything you do and I do at the same time!  I wanted to stop Sho and you wanted to kill her so bad that I wanted to kill her too so I try to keep it apart and I can't because you're angry all the time and I can't turn that off and then everyone thinks its all me making you mad and they cancel my powers or tell me I'm messed up and nobody even yells at you for sending me off a cliff but I get in trouble for being using telepathy to stop that rock guy and then get in trouble for being mad about being lugged around like a doll by him and I get control of my powers and everything is worse and I hate it!_  Dara says to your mind, getting obviously more and more upset by the moment.

After a long pause, you hear her in your mind barely.  _Nobody likes me anymore._

*X12*
Michael doesn't acknowledge you, slamming his shoulder twice more into the pillar but it still won't break.  He steps away and turns to the door.  "This seemed better than a target dummy," he says.  "It fixes itself every time I do something to it.  Magic," he explains.  "What do you want?"

*Brasilia Medical
Vince*
"What kind of poison did you inject?" the doctor says.  "Is it lethal or just paralytical?"

Nurse Mora keeps her hold on you as your stomach continues to hurt something fierce.  Cosmo, of course, doesn't say a lot, but for a guy frozen in place, you're pretty sure that if he gets loose, he's not going to be a happy camper.

*At the Scene of the Crash
Michelle*
The officer's eyes narrow as you continue to pester him.  "And I suppose you know a lot about flying vehicles.  A mechanic by trade, perhaps," he sneers.  "I thought not.  You know nothing about the conveyance nor its inner workings."

He gives you an intimidating stare for a few moments before saying, "SAP themselves contacted us when the crash occurred.  We already have eyewitness accounts of the crash by the survivors.  It is a cut and dry accident," he says with finality.  "If you want more information you can make a formal request to ISA or contact SAP yourselves.  Now leave the area," he says, signalling behind him with his hand.  The other officers bring their weapons up and level them at you rapidly.  "Or I will be forced to take you into custody for refusing the orders of the ISA."

Rebound's voice comes over the communicator.  "Hey fearless leader, what's the holdup?"

*Johan*
"That stupid drug in the news?" Tara says incredulously.  "Man, that was dumb," she scolds Randall, smacking him in the head with one of her insectoid legs.  "What is taking Michelle," she says.

"Dunno," Rebound says.  "Looks like everything's fine though.  Hitting his communicator, he says, "Hey fearless leader, what's the holdup?"

*SAP Headquarters
Sanjay*
"The ISA is funded by most of the major corporations in Brasilia," the lab assistant says.  "But they... they are the police.  They have to help... don't they?"

The door is proving difficult.  You've never encountered an alloy like this, and it's thick to boot.  After nearly twenty seconds of solid effort, the door finally vanishes, a victim of your powers.

_Hardness 20, 18 inches thick..._

The inside of the vault is spacious, well over fifteen by fifteen meters, and contains dozens of an array of shelves and storage devices.  As you step inside, you realize that finding what you are looking for without some sort of clue may be impossible.  Then...

From the wall across from the entrance, door slides aside.  From within the dark alcove a robot hovers out, a type you are quite familiar with from earlier in the week.  It's strange arm cannon starts spinning as it intones, "Identify yourself!"


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 3, 2004)

"Just seeing what the commotion was -- hasn't been much since you got rid of Jackal," X12 replies.  "I just don't know how to talk to you yet, Michael -- I don't know you, and everything I thought I did know about you was Jackal, not you.  This whole incident with Mia... it's just ugly.  I said a lot of hurtful things to you, and I'm sorry - I still don't agree she deserves to live, but I can't hold you responsible for anything she might do in the future; you did what was right.  You seem like a genuinely gentle soul; why would you want to get mixed up in such a gray and messy business as 'making the world safer?'  Your brother, I can see why he does it... he's obviously in it for the chicks," X12 cracks with a weak smile.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 3, 2004)

Sanjay almost blasts the robot to smithereens before a thought comes to mind.  _"This is Ms. Vaile's vault, must be her robot, too."_

Remaining cautious he says, "Sanjay Mohan, Neutron of EPIC.  I'm seeking the antedote for Anaconda."


----------



## Elementor (Sep 3, 2004)

:What??  You mean I did that??!!  I never used to be poisonous. I have no idea.  Whatever happened made me feel like peeing about a quart of blood though...."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 3, 2004)

Michelle looks at the other officers reading their weapons for a moment and then looks back towards the one she is talking to. Fine, I'm leaving but don't think that this is over.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Rebound's voice comes over the communicator.  "Hey fearless leader, what's the holdup?"




Lifting slightly from the ground, Michelle activates her communicator. Apparently nothing, the officer and I were having an informal discussion. I'm on my way back now.

With that Michelle will fly back towards the van being carefull not to let her guard down.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 3, 2004)

"That is exactly what it was," Johan says to Tara.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 4, 2004)

*Master Wen's Academy, China*
*X12*
Michael doesn't seem to find any humor in your statement.

"I'll make up for what I did when the Jackal was inside me by doing what's right.  There's no gray area in trying to do that.  The only way you get a gray area is when you stop trying to do what's right, and start justifying doing something that's wrong.  I don't expect everything I do to turn out perfectly.  I'll do what I need to; I'll even kill if I have to.  Don't mistake my good intentions with having a gentle soul."

"Both you and Carl," he says with some disappointment.  "I didn't think either of you would hurt me to kill that Toan woman.  Not at first.  Now, I wonder though; what would have happened if Trailblazer hadn't arrived."

*Brasilia Medical
Vince
*"Yes, yes you did," the doctor says.  "Two punture wounds.  I wonder how long it will l..."

"Owwwww!  Hey you... you little ... big ... demonic ... goat headed ... you prick!" Cosmo says as he stumbles back, quickly regaining his balance.  "You stabbed me!  I am so going to have a little drink," he growls, his fangs appearing over his bottom lip.

You notice a floating ball that appears to be a camera just inside the emergency room and a young woman rushes around the corner.  It appears to be the same that was talking to Straightjacket.

*At the Scene of the Crash
Michelle*
The police watch you fly away, the one that had been talking to you with a smug look on his face.  Soon enough, you crest the ridge and come up on the van.

*Johan and Michelle*
As Michelle flies up, Loki is starting to sweat more than a bit.  Rebound starts up the van when Michelle appears.

"Ready to go?" Rebound says out the window.  "I'm freaking starving."

"Yeah, me too.  Everything cool down there?" Tara asks, pulling open the sliding door and starting to climb inside the back.

*SAP Headquarters
Sanjay*
The robot's wheel on its gun stops spinning and the lowers to point to the ground.

"Authorization confirmed," the robot intones.  "Greetings, Sanjay."  Its chest plate slides open and a small holder with a syringe full of a blue liquid comes out.  Beside that is a hand sized electronic data pad.


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 4, 2004)

"It's always gray, Michael - who are you to tell anyone else what is right?  Who am I, for that matter, to do the same?  Thousands of years ago, the concept of 'an eye for an eye' was commonly acceptedly, but we shun that nowadays because we consider ourselves more 'enlightened' - who's to say that the old ways weren't right.  Right and wrong are concepts, defined by what you hold dear - they can't be unbending absolutes," X12 responds.

"I don't think either one of us wanted to hurt you, Michael.  If Trailblazer hadn't shown up, rendering you unconscious wasn't out of the question, not that I expect I could have - trying to revive Kevin took pretty much everything I had, while you still had pretty much all of your abilities at the ready.  I was angry.  I wanted you to step aside and let me do what I felt was right by Kevin for what she did to him... you didn't see how she treated him the first time, even if you did see what she did this time.  

"I'm still angry, but not at you.  I tried so hard... to help Kevin, get him to see that he could be something here, try and help him make friends among the rest of the students... now he's gone, and the only thing people back home will remember is what he was, not what he was working on becoming.  She took his life, and any promise of redemption he might have had.  He made a lot of mistakes during his time at headquarters, but he was just starting to turn it around."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 4, 2004)

"Randall? Are you feeling okay?" Johan checks Randall's forehead for fever, and if there are any signs of his state getting worse, he'll do a more thorough check-out, especially checking where the P12 was.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 5, 2004)

> "Yeah, me too. Everything cool down there?" Tara asks, pulling open the sliding door and starting to climb inside the back.




No, not in the slightest. Michelle says angerly as she gets into the van. Once Rebound starts driving she will contact ISA and put in an official request for more information about the crash.

Somehow I think that request is going to be lost in a whole lot of red tape. Once the conversation is over.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 5, 2004)

*Driving In the Mountains*
*Michelle*
Your request for information is handled by an officious clerk.

"I will log your request in the computers.  The department of external affairs will have to review the file and contact the corporation involved, South American Pharmaceuticals, for authorization to release any information to an interested party.  Pending that authorization, they will review the investigation documents for any information which would be sensitive in regards to internal security of the South American Alliance and remove or black out the sensitive information.  Once that process is complete, they will send any pertinent information on the investigation to your headquarters in the Mega City of New York.

"The process should take no more than eight weeks.  Thank you for contacting the Internal Security Agency with your concerns.  Good day."

So smooth is the clerk that you can't even get a word in edgewise.  The ending of the conversation sounds exceedingly scripted.

"Uh... what information are you after anyway," Tara asks.

"Yeah, no doubt, what's up with that?  Just a crash wasn't it?" Rebound says.

*Johan*
Aside from overhearing the conversation with ISA that Michelle has, you recognize the signs of someone coming down from a high easily enough.  There's not alot you can do about it except hope he doesn't woof on the upholstery, something looking more and more likely.

"Hey mate, hang him out the window or something would you?  Cause there is no bloody way I'm cleaning up liquid-Loki," Rebound says as he speeds through the treacherous mountain passes.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Uh... what information are you after anyway," Tara asks.
> 
> "Yeah, no doubt, what's up with that?  Just a crash wasn't it?" Rebound says.




I don't know, some things just don't add up with the crash, like the explosion for instance, I don't think it should have done that and they said that their were survivors, why didn't we see them? Plus those police sure seemed nervous and wanted us out of the way.

Michelle leans back into the chair and closes her eyes for a moment.

I don't know, its been a long day, maybe that's the way they do things around here.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 6, 2004)

*Driving In the Mountains
Michelle, Johan*
"Riiiight.  That's _gotta_ be it," Rebound says from the drivers seat.

"All I know is that _that_ was the biggest run-around I've seen," Tara grumbles.  "Someone doesn't want us involved any more.  Thanks for stopping the bad guys, now bugger off, ya know what I mean?  I mean, we're EPIC, we're missing a member that SAP is supposed to know about, we try to help them with an accident and we get that kind of response?  Give me a break!"

Johan, now that you think about it, the conversation strikes you more than odd.  EPIC has nearly unlimited access to ISA files; denying EPIC access for any reason, even delaying their access with red tape, is unheard of.  Back at the base, ARIS has direct access to many databases around the world, including that of the ISA.

"We have a long drive ahead of us, mates," Rebound says.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 6, 2004)

Johan gets Loki to the window, both to give him some fresh air and to lessen the chance that he'll end up covering delicate equipment in something they most definately aren't supposed to be covered in.
"Isn't that a bit odd? ARIS should have direct access to almost all data in the Internal Security Agency, why would they have to request the information from SAA, and as members of EPIC, we should have almost guaranteed access to any information they might have, most certainly to information about a car accident."

Johan checks again on Randall. "Feeling any better?"


----------



## Mimic (Sep 6, 2004)

It pretty obvious that they are hiding something, now all we have to do is figure out what, why and how and is Pavo's death connected to why they are being so vauge about Sanjay. Michelle tells the group.

Any chance that we can connect to ARIS from here?  She asks Rebound


----------



## Agamon (Sep 7, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The robot's wheel on its gun stops spinning and the lowers to point to the ground.[/font]
> 
> "Authorization confirmed," the robot intones.  "Greetings, Sanjay."  Its chest plate slides open and a small holder with a syringe full of a blue liquid comes out.  Beside that is a hand sized electronic data pad.




Sanjay sighs in relief and grabs both the syringe and pad, saying, "Domo arigato, Mr. Roboto."

He quickly moves back to the lab tech, handing the serum to her.  "Here...um, I didn't catch your name," he says as he checks the pad.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 7, 2004)

*Driving In the Mountains
Michelle, Johan*
"Sure," Rebound says.  "Have at it.  I'm driving."

Using your communication satellite, you manage to get a connection with ARIS.  But moments later, you are cut-off as the satellite transmission stops.  Your equipment appears to be working just fine, however.  In fact, you can transmit to the satellites in orbit, but something appears to be stopping your signal from continuing to New York.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 7, 2004)

*Master Wen's Academy, China
X12*
"You keep telling yourself that," Michael says.  "Despite the fact that you'd have been judged guilty of murder in any country -- even Africa -- for what you were going to do.  Pretend all you want about how things were in the past; it isn't how it is now, and you know it.  Just like you know..."

Both you and Michael suddenly find yourselves staring up at the ceiling, victims of an explosion that rocks you to your core.  As you clear the cobwebs you realize that you heard nothing and glancing out into the yard nothing seems damaged.

*Raisa*
You find yourself pulling your head out of the water, coughing and sputtering, vicitm of an explosion that rocked you down to your bones.  Your head aches like someone dropped a truck on it and you readily realize you've been a victim of a powerful mental blast.  You also can't hear Dara at all, though you can sense her mind; it's just blank at the moment.


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 7, 2004)

"Whatever, Michael," X12 says, shaking his head, pushing himself off the floor.  "Just because other people thinks it's wrong doesn't make it wrong... there's always consequences for doing what you think is right.  Right now, though... we should figure out what just happened to..." he trails off, heading out into the courtyard.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 7, 2004)

"Let me give it a try, computers are my specialty."
Johan will try to get a connection to ARIS, trying to get past whatever is blocking their connection, even trying through a non-EPIC satellite without permission if necessary.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 8, 2004)

*Driving In the Mountains
Michelle, Johan*
_OOC:  Just an FYI, EPIC has zero satellites that they own.  They use various government and privately owned satellites for communications._

Johan tries his best to hack the communications system, but finds more than a standard security system in place.  Considering what havok someone could wreak by disrupting communications even in one nation, he's not surprised.  In addition to a highly advanced firewall and security protocols, there are obviously human components present as well, operating in direct opposition to him.  After five minutes of trying, he begins to wonder if it is going to be possible to get into the system, even with Michelle helping him.

_Computers check (DC40):  31 fails_
_Computers check (DC37): 35 fails_
_Computers check (DC43): 37 fails_

You realize that without the benefit of a datalink, there is no way you will get into this system.  But... with the components available from the van's computer system and your base knowledge of gadgets... but it could be dangerous... though you are super-intelligent.  I mean, nobody else could even conceive of such a thing, let alone make it work!

_Heh, I guess you can get gadgets in a limited fashion before returning to base, if you want to _


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 8, 2004)

"I am so going to regret this..."
Johan starts putting together a device to allow for direct cerebral link to computer systems.
"This isn't going to work unless I am able to increase my response time with the computer interface, which is only going to work if I can link to the system straight with my brains."

*OoC:* Bye bye, Hero Point. Welcome Datalink +5


----------



## Mimic (Sep 8, 2004)

Michelle will assist in any way possible.


----------



## Deva (Sep 8, 2004)

Wiping the water from her face, Raisa climbs from the tub and slips on her robe. "Meu deus," she mutters as she leaves the bathhouse to find Dara. "What have you done now Dara..."


----------



## Elementor (Sep 9, 2004)

"Careful there Drac.  No need to get toothy.  It was an accident.  I didnt even realize I did it actually."  Speeding up to avoid the incoming canines, Vince quickly grabs the doctor and pulls him out of harms way too.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 9, 2004)

*Driving In the Mountains
Michelle, Johan*
_OOC:  Actually, those rolls already included Michelle's assistance with the hacking attempt _

It takes some time, especially in the fast moving van, but Johan manages to pull together a hastily built neural datalink using parts from the van's computer system as well as the tracking device he had installed for the mission.  Finally after nearly an hour of pulling things apart and fastening things to himself, he ends up with a mess of wires strung from the computer consoles in the van to his wire strung armored gloves, connected to a pair of sunglasses of Cosmo's left on the dashboard and a pair of metal discs he has taped to his temples to provide the neural link.  Though he looks confident it will work, to the rest of you it looks rather comical.

"That uh... well then, yes I can see how... yes and that goes... you look goofy, you know that, right?" says Tara after a brief inspection.

"He looks like he could compete in robot wars," Rebound says, glancing back in the mirror.

Despite their joking, however, with the final connection made you gain a new level of computer mastery.  In the van you sit perfectly rigid.  In your mind, you are zipping through a virtual representation of the communications system that you have been trying to breach.

*Michelle*
Johan is completely and totally rigid for a long time, long enough for you to trail your way rapidly out of the mountains and into the flats leading towards Brasilia.  As you are about thirty kilometers out, the majetic city climbs into the sky before.  It's coming up on late afternoon and the sun is behind you now but the sky infront of you suddenly lights up as a fireball shoots into it!

"Whoa, what's that!" Rebound exclaims.

*In the Virtual World*
*Johan*
In your mind, the system looks like a dungeon from a nameless game.  Paths lead various directions and traps and monsters roam about.  Through your cunning, you manage to avoid the worst of them and hack your way free of some of the less dangerous traps and monsters using a sword you conjure in your mind.  But one of the monsters, a huge, two headed ogre with pair of massive tree-truck clubs spots you and gives chase.  You flee, this way and that, staying ahead of him, though his thundering footsteps fill your head.  

The floor gives way to a chute, sending you sliding downward and into a small stone corridor.  At the end of the corridor is a room and in the room are three glass panels.  Each panel has the face of a person on it and beneath each pane is a data entry terminal.  You notice that all three faces are in motion.  They blink, they talk, they turn to each other, they look down... normal motions of people doing some sort of task in an office you suppose.  Perhaps a communication office!  You realize that this is what you were trying to hack into!

You hear a scraping sound and a bellow from above and behind you as the mammoth ogre starts to worm down the chute after you.  Glancing around you see no exits and realize that with your mind trapped here, you may be in real danger from the ogre.  You have perhaps twenty seconds at most to find your way out of here or plan a defense against the ogre!

_Cue scary dungeon music, LOTR style!_

*Brasilia Medical
Vince*
Despite your best efforts, getting away from the clutching arms of the nurse is proving anything but simple.

"Yeah, and you sound really sorry about it too," growls Cosmo as he suddenly changes back to normal.  Just outside of your exam room, you see the orb of a camera filming and a young female reporter coming your way, Straightjacket in tow.  "At least _I'm_ photowoah..." he says, looking up behind you.

You glance up behind yourself as well to the vidscreen in the wall.  A live broadcast is there, showing the smoldering wreck of a vehicle, surrounded by SAP vehicles and a lone police cruiser.  SAP is loading the wreck into a transport under the police supervision.  But the broadcast, though muted, shows a view from a number of traffic cameras of a ferarri parked in mid air, a man carrying a woman flying away from the car.  Moments later, the car explodes, showering the area below in flaming wreckage.

While the image isn't too distinct, the silver reflection from the man carrying the woman is extremely recognizeable.

"Sound, sound!  Get the sound!" Cosmo says, leaping past Vince to hit the sound button on the screen.

"With the attack on their research facility and the death of Pavo Santala, SAP is apparently under seige here in Brasilia as well.  First, this vehicle, registered to SAP, explodes on the outskirts of the city, and now a portion of their corporate headquarters has been sealed off in dramatic fashion by a force field that even SAP personel seem unable to breech," the reporter says as images of SAP headquarters appears on the screen, one of the upper floors completely surrounded by an energy field.

"Several first hand accounts say that a man in what appeared to be a hospital gown, and carrying a woman, was seen flying towards SA...."

--- TRANSMISSION ERROR ---​--- PLEASE STAND BY ---​
The station cuts outs, replaced by only those words.  Cosmo flips channels as the nurse lets you go; ever other station appears affected as well.​
"Where's your damn communicator!  We need to get a hold of Mich--- Metal Mistress," Cosmo growls.​ 
*Master Wen's Academy, China*
Raisa exits the bathhouse in her robe, followed soon after by Li whom had been inside somewhere the entire time.  X12 and Michael stumble out of the dojo while Trailblazer walks out of the main house rubbing his head and heading around the side.  Master Wen is sitting calmly under the tree in front now, sipping on tea as if nothing has happened.  Neither Carl nor Xi emerge from anywhere.

You all have a fairly good idea where the 'explosion' came from and end up converging on the side of the house.  Empath is there, standing nest to the massive prone form of Kodiak with a frown on her face.  Kodiak is in giant bear form, lying flat on his stomach, and while Empath seems composed, you can see she certainly didn't come out unscathed, and has both a bloodied nose and blood trickling from her ears.  Empath is nudging -- ok, kicking -- Kodiak, trying to get him to roll over or off or something.

"Hey, that looks like fun," Trailblazer says, still rubbing his head.  "Can we all play kick-bear or is it a private game?"

Empath scowls at Trailblazer, then bends down and pulls up one massive lip flap of the unconscious bear to reveal a Dara sized foot.  "How about we play 'move-the-bear' before Dara suffocates.  Where is..." she says, looking around until she sees Raisa.  "Oh, there you are, Raisa.  Could you lift him and set him over there," she says, gesturing generally towards the hilltop leading to the garden.

"Yeah, and watch the lips.  Lard-butt drools when he sleeps.  And he's _bound _to be gassy," Trailblazer says.  "Dangerous from both ends that boy."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 9, 2004)

"Holy bitstream..."
Johan will initiate a download to the van computer's HD from the communications center, recovering any data that has to do with the crash, the officers working on it, and any possible similar happenings in the last two years (in that order, if it matters). If the download can't be kept running while he himself tries to mount a barricade to block the chute, Johan downloads as much as he can while still leaving himself 10 seconds to put up a barricade to block the ogre's entry to the room.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 10, 2004)

*In the Virtual World
Johan*
As you rush up to one of the keyboards to start the download, you realize that you haven't breached the security system yet. The people in the glass panes must be the programmers directly working against you, and very likely the Ogre is the last computerized defense mechanism still intact. With a thought, you duplicate, but your duplicate is only there for a mere moment, then vanishes inexplicably. You try to initiate a download from the keypad at the center pane of glass, but can see the man on the other side of the pane typing to match against you. With seconds left, you whirl about, wishing there was something to barricade the slide with.

A brick wall appears in front of it.

There is an angry roar and a loud bang and the wall shakes. A second roar and bang and it shatters! Bricks fly past you, and you remain miraculously unhurt. Some of the debris soars past you into the panes of glass. While the center one and the one behind you and to your left remain sturdy, you glance back to see the last pane dark and the grass significantly cracked. That crack continues to latice outward. 

From out of the dust comes the angry form of the two headed ogre, clubs still clutched in its hands.

*SAP Headquarters*
*Sanjay*
"M-my name?" she says, obviously unconfortable, much like before when you asked her powers. Before she gives an answer, the data pad starts playing a video message from Ms. Vaile. The assistant takes the opportunity to scurry out to treat Vida.

"Sanjay, time is short. The board of directors of SAP have decided to continue research into Anaconda at any cost. My vocal opposition to this project have them on their way to remove me; there's nothing I can do about that. But you must get the data in this pad to the authorities and the press. The actions of the board must be exposed at any cost. The Anaconda program must be terminated."

Ms. Vaile glances behind her and as she does so you can tell she's in this same vault. She turns back quickly. "PX90, begin security protocol Vaile 3," she says as the video ends.

"Security protocol Vaile 3 completed. Orders?" drones the PX90 bot.

*Driving towards Brasilia*
Johan suddenly duplicates.  The duplicate ends up dressed just like the original, but isn't connected to anything.  He looks around in confusion.  "Um... what's going on?  How come I don't have my link with Johan errr me?"


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 10, 2004)

"I sure hope this works..."
Johan positions himself in front of the middle pane, picks up one piece of debris, and throws it at the ogre.
"Hey! You! No, I'm talking to the smart head. I am very confident in believing that you can't hit me with that big club of yours."
If Johan doesn't luck out and the heads don't start arguing over which one is the smart one, he waits right in front of the pane, and when the club(s) come aswinging, he will jump out of the way, hopefully the ogre smashing the pane to pieces.


----------



## Deva (Sep 10, 2004)

Raisa nods and moves to lift the oversized bearman and will carry him to where Empath designated. "What happened, Ms. Desrochers?" She doesn't like the thought, but she has to wonder if Dara tried something she shouldn't have and Empath had to stop her. The fact that she could feel the girl but there is no one home gives her the willies.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 10, 2004)

"Doc, I got a couple questions for you- first, where can I find my clothes? And how far away is the building in this news story?"

buzzard


----------



## Agamon (Sep 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "M-my name?" she says, obviously unconfortable, much like before when you asked her powers. Before she gives an answer, the data pad starts playing a video message from Ms. Vaile. The assistant takes the opportunity to scurry out to treat Vida.
> 
> "Sanjay, time is short. The board of directors of SAP have decided to continue research into Anaconda at any cost. My vocal opposition to this project have them on their way to remove me; there's nothing I can do about that. But you must get the data in this pad to the authorities and the press. The actions of the board must be exposed at any cost. The Anaconda program must be terminated."
> 
> ...




"Um, orders?"  Sanjay thinks a moment.  "Well, explain security protocol Vaile 3.  And what are your capabilities?  Do you have a radio broadcast function?  I need to get a hold of my teammates..."


----------



## Calinon (Sep 12, 2004)

*Master Wen's Academy, China*
Limp bear isn't exactly an easy load to carry, but Raisa manages to half hoist, half drag Kodiak over to the top of the hill, freeing Dara from suffocating under him in the process.

"She attacked both of us; Kodiak and myself," Empath says.  "I was nearly knocked out.  Kodiak was.  Fortunately, he fell on Dara and knocked her unconscious as well.  A state I think she should stay in for a while," she adds, kneeling down and touching Dara's forehead briefly.  "As for why, I think it is a combination of things.

"By linking your minds, she has started to feed off of your emotions; sharing them really.  Her emotions are now exagerated.  When she gets angry, it's amplified.  When she's upset, it's twice as bad for her.  And with everything that's happened, and with your own emotions running high, she's getting overwhelmed.  Her mind simply can't handle the strain.  And now she's used mind control and actual telepathy, glimpsed into a dark mind and I believe it has further caused her to harm," Empath explains.

"It is nothing you have caused, though, Raisa," she assures Raisa.  "But I think it is time that we sever this link the two of you share."

*In the Virtual World
Johan*
The ogre's heads look at each other briefly, then turn back to glare at you.  He lets out a massive bellow then charges right at you!  He lowers his shoulder in an attempt to ram you, but you manage to dive out of the way, none to gracefully though.  You land on your chest and skid along the floor, rather than rolling as you planned as the lumbering charge shakes the floor.

_Ogre Hit Roll:  Natural 1!_

The ogre is far less graceful however, as he gives a "Huh?" as you suddenly disappear from infront of him.  One head turns to look left, the other right, and the body goes straight with glass shattering force right into the center pane.  Instead of simply cracking like the other pane, the glass explodes outward, away from the room into a black void.  A fierce wind starts sucking everything in the room into the now broken pane, where a black whirlpool now sits.

You scramble for a handhold to stop your inexorable slide twoards the whirlpool.  The ogre still clings to the edge of the pane, but soon is sucked in, vanishing into the whirlpool with a slight pop.  The cracked pane gives way, forming another whirlpool and yet more suction into the void.  Your slide towards the holes in the wall speeds until you are clinging to the edge of the window desperately.  You hands give way and you hear a pop, then a rush of blackness and then...

*Driving towards Brasilia*
Before you can even answer Johan's double, there is a rush of wind in the van that ends in a loud pop.  Before your eyes, the original Johan vanishes, leaving behind a network of wires and parts that made up his datalink.

"Oh my..." says the double, moments before he slumps forward unconscious.  He doesn't vanish.

Your headsets crackle alive right then, and Cosmo comes across the communication channel.  Obviously, he's in range, or Johan has succeeded.

"Metal Mistress, come in!" he says into the microphone.  "I just saw Sanjay flying towards SAP on the news, and then the entire broadcast satellite system went down.  If you can hear me, SJ, the glowing wonder and myself are heading there shortly!"

*Brasilia Medical*
"We have your bags stored in your recovery room closet," the doctor says, pointing across the hall.  "Though I really suggest that you spend at least a day recovering from your injuries."

"I'm coming with you," Ina says, already assuming you aren't about to listen to the doctor with such interesting events happening involving SAP.  "I can drive us there," she adds with a hopeful look.

"I'm ready when you are boy," SJ's dad says to him from the hall.

Cosmo spots the older man and abandons yelling at the unresponsive Vincent to rush over to him and snatch his communicator.

"Metal Mistress, come in!" he says into the microphone.  "I just saw Sanjay flying towards SAP on the news, and then the entire broadcast satellite system went down.  If you can hear me, SJ, the glowing wonder and myself are heading there shortly!"

*SAP Headquarters
Sanjay*
"Security Protocol Vaile 3.  Deliver packages to Sanjay Mohan; Neutron of EPIC.  Protect Sanjay Mohan, Neutron of EPIC from hostile forces.  Follow orders of Sanjay Mohan; Neutron of EPIC, unless such orders violate previous orders," the robot intones.

"This unit is not equipped with advanced communication systems.  There is a private communication channel located on the inside wall of the vault, in case of emergency," it adds to your query.

Outside the room, you see the assitant injecting Vida with the anti-serum, though it doesn't have an immediate, obvious affect.

*Johan*
... with a second pop you find yourself laying in the center of a computer filled room.  The logo on the wall reads SAP, and the view out the window leads you to believe you are inside the SAP Headquarters.  Three employees, the same three you had seen in the glass panes, stand against the windows of the room, wide eyed and slack jawed as you pick yourself up off the floor.  A fourth employee, a supervisor, is standing in front of his office with a similar expression, but he seems to have his wits about him and is glancing towards the door of the office about fifteen feet from him and you.

_Bet you didn't see that coming _


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 12, 2004)

X12 turns quietly and starts towards the boys bunkhouse, leaving the gathered people in the courtyard.


Once he arrives, he packs up his meager belongings, and Kevin's belongings as well if they have not already been seen to.


----------



## Deva (Sep 12, 2004)

"Can you do that?" Raisa asks, coming back to stand next to Empath. "I mean, I am kinda use to having her in there but it would be nice to have some private thoughts again. And if its me that's causing all this not so Dara-like behaviour then sever away. I miss how she was before..." _Before she got messed up with my violent tendancies._ she finishes the thought to herself.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 12, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Security Protocol Vaile 3.  Deliver packages to Sanjay Mohan; Neutron of EPIC.  Protect Sanjay Mohan, Neutron of EPIC from hostile forces.  Follow orders of Sanjay Mohan; Neutron of EPIC, unless such orders violate previous orders," the robot intones.
> 
> "This unit is not equipped with advanced communication systems.  There is a private communication channel located on the inside wall of the vault, in case of emergency," it adds to your query.
> 
> Outside the room, you see the assitant injecting Vida with the anti-serum, though it doesn't have an immediate, obvious affect.




Sanjay watches Vida with both concern and relief.  Turning back to PX90, he says, "I like that protocol.  Every robot should have one just like it."

Looking at the comm device in the wall, he asks, "Private channel?  Private channel with who?"


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 12, 2004)

*OoC:* Damn, this is getting more and more interesting. I was actually considering if I could try to do what the kid Vince found had done, and leap out from the pane . And I have a sneaking suspicision that Johan is the cause for the television feed getting cut off.

*IC:* "Now that is an interesting side-effect of the virtual construct of data security destroying its controls..." Johan mutters to himself as he get up. Noticing the supervisor eyeing the door, he adds, "Please don't run out of the room in terror, I am not going to hurt anybody." If the guys does try for the door, however, Johan will attempt to block his way, either by standing in the way or tripping the guy if he's too slow.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 13, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Oh my..." says the double, moments before he slumps forward unconscious.  He doesn't vanish.
> 
> Your headsets crackle alive right then, and Cosmo comes across the communication channel.  Obviously, he's in range, or Johan has succeeded.
> 
> "Metal Mistress, come in!" he says into the microphone.  "I just saw Sanjay flying towards SAP on the news, and then the entire broadcast satellite system went down.  If you can hear me, SJ, the glowing wonder and myself are heading there shortly!"




Activating her communicator. Understood Cosmo, we are on our way there as fast as we can, be carefull something is going down with SAP and I don't think they will be too happy to see you.

Once she deactivates her communticator she will go over and check out the duplicate Johan, if there is anything she can do for him, she will do it. If not (more then likely) she will instruct Rebound to drive to the hospital.

Come on Tara, we have to go help Cosmo and Straightjacket. She tells her as she opens the side door.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 13, 2004)

*Master Wen's Academy, China*
*Raisa*
"I offered to try before," Empath says.  "You weren't ready to let me then.  But to answer your question," she says just before the world spins away in a whirlpool of color.  

It solidifies again shortly after, leaving you standing in a huge room.  Ten feet away stands Dara, her eyes closed.  A silver line of energy connects the two of you.  Around the outside of the room, memories, images, thoughts and ideas circle, those of Dara and yourself, mixed together in a jumble.  Empath looks at various thoughts and memories and they flit to one side or the other.  Once in a while she asks you if a particular mental image is yours or Dara's, but always sends it to one side or another without you answering.  With each sifted memory, you find the distance between you and Dara growing, straining the connection.  After what seems to be a day, the line is stretched razor thin as Empath sends the final image flitting to Dara's side of the hall.

She grabs the line with her hands, sending a wave of nausea through you, and with a sudden tug, snaps the line and the world swirls back to reality.

You stare blankly at Empath for a moment before she vanishes away from the bottom of your vision.  Then the roof of the main house does the same and you see blue sky and clouds before someone grabs you from behind and sets you down on the ground.  You feel dazed, dizzy, a bit empty and your body is quite numb.

"Gotcha," Carl says.

"Yes, I can," Empath continues her sentence.  "How do you feel, Raisa?" she asks.

*X12*
Kevin's belongings are not in his room, so someone must have already packed them off.

*Driving towards Brasilia*
The duplicate is simply unconscious as far as you can tell.  He's breathing perfectly normally.  In fact, he looks better than Loki who is sleeping fitfully now, still coming down off his drug induced mind-buzz.

"No way," Rebound says.  "If you're going to SAP headquarters, that's where I'm going.  Those two can sleep it off in the van.  We're already down to half strength anyway, and you want to make our numbers even lower?"

*SAP Headquarters
Sanjay*
The robot seems to think about your question a moment before figuring out an answer.

"The communication channel within this vault does not use the South American Pharmaceuticals communication network, and therefore is not monitored as normal communications from within the building are," it says finally.  "Outside numbers may be dialed as normal from this terminal."

"Help help help!" the assistant cries out from within the lab.  You see her dragging Vida from the table you had set her on to the floor, though you can't see the reason why.  With a crash, Vida lands on top of the assistant.  The robot seems to stand a bit taller suddenly and its gun comes back to life.

"Security field breech," it intones.  "Orders?"

*Johan*
The three workers and the supervisor all continue to gape at you, and thankfully don't move.  The lights dim above you suddenly and your hair parts as a warm wind, accompanied by a _whuffle_ sound, blows down onto you.  A low growl eminates from above and behind you, then a second one.  Instinct takes over and you dive forward just fast enough to avoid the clubbing blows of two huge wooden clubs that smash into the floor with dull thuds where you were standing a moment ago.

The two headed ogre stands, his head brushing the ceiling, already advancing towards you and the SAP employees.  Behind him, you see a bundle of wires stringing along behind him.  One of the workers points and stammers out, "MONSTER!" then turns and slams face first into the glass window, bouncing back and falling to the floor unconscious.  A second worker faints.  The third is frozen in fear, while the supervisor still appears ready to make a break for the door.  Of course, you now understand why...

_By the way, you really missed your spot check last round.  Luckily, the ogre really missed you.  You are up, then the ogre, then the supervisor._


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 13, 2004)

After packing, X12 collapses onto the bed, finally too tired to fight the anger, pain, frustration, and exhaustion from the day's effort.

"I hate you, Father," he mutters, staring up at the ceiling.  "He was mine, and you took him away....

I wish you were dead... 

He didn't deserve to die like that... 

You do."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 13, 2004)

"Woah..."
Johan first checks if he has wires coming from him. Then he checks if the virtual sword has followed with him to the real world. If the sword is there, he will move to pick it up and then figure out the relevance of the wires. 
If the sword isn't there, then he will try to figure out if the wires are actually relelevant to the ogre's existance here, or if those just happen to be dangling from it. If they seem relevant, he will try to unplug the ogre (or the computers, if that would seem like an easier task). If they don't seem relevant, Johan will concentrate fully on avoiding the clubs (Total Defense).
In any case, he will continue insulting the beast. "I was really hoping I wouldn't have to see you again. Or, more precisely, I was hoping I wouldn't have to smell you again."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "No way," Rebound says.  "If you're going to SAP headquarters, that's where I'm going.  Those two can sleep it off in the van.  We're already down to half strength anyway, and you want to make our numbers even lower?"




Fine, I don't have time to argue, just make sure they are safe. You coming Tara or do you want to stay with Rebound? Michelle asks the girl.

Activating her forcefield Michelle will fly our of the van, raise up into the air and head straight towards the SAP building.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 14, 2004)

"Dammit!" Sanjay mutters.  Looking back at the robot he says as he points to Vida and the lab tech, "Protect those two women."

Running outside the vault back into the lab, he assesses the situation.  "What's going on?"


----------



## Elementor (Sep 14, 2004)

After what feels like an eternity, Vince finally wriggles free from the large woman's grasp.  "Dammit Cosmo wait up!" Vince takes off after his running teammates.  "And gimme back my comm!"


----------



## Deva (Sep 14, 2004)

Raisa blinks a few times and shakes her head in an attempt to rid herself of the dizziness. "Not all there, actually." She answers after a moment. "So that's it? My head's my own again?"


----------



## Calinon (Sep 15, 2004)

*Master Wen's Academy, China
Raisa*
"I don't know.  You tell me," Empath says.

Over across the field, Kodiak sits up on his hindquarters and shake his head.  Trailblazer zips up sneakily as the bear rubs his ursine head with his paw and shouts, "BOO!"

Spooked, Kodiak flails his arms and topples over backwards, rolling head over heals down the embankment towards the garden.  A few rumbling moments later, there is a loud crash followed by a rather angry roar.

"That'd be my cue to hit the trail for a little jog," Trailblazer announces before vanishing in a cloud of dust.  In the distance on the horizon, a massive thunderhead is churning its way inland from the ocean rapidly... against the breeze.

*X12*
Prophet doesn't respond to you.  Outside there is a low rumble, a crashing sound and a loud roar.

*In Brasilia*
*Michelle*
"I guess I'll come," Tara says, sounding unsure why you are leaving the van.  The two of you fly off, but find your speed rather limited once you get inside the city.  You are too unused to flying vehicles, electronic roadways and how vehicles travel between them to use superspeed safely until you get to a decent altitude, and that takes you quite a few minutes.

As you approach the SAP tower from above, you see a dragnet around the upper floors, with many armed hoverships, both police and SAP operated, along with several armored individuals floating around.  A SWAT unit appears to be descending into the building from a rooftop swarming with security personel, through an energy field that appears to surround the uppermost floors of the building.  All other air traffic has obviously been re-routed from the building.

"I do not want to go up there and get killed," Tara says, halting in mid air.  "That's a lot of angry looking people."

*Straightjacket, Vincent*
After you change into your undamaged uniforms and gear, Ina piles you both, along with Cosmo and SJ's dad, into her van, but finds herself immediately relegated to backseat driver as Cosmo jumps into the drivers seat.  He blasts off, tearing through the streets towards the SAP towers so fast that he gains a police tail with siren's blaring.  He can't outdistance the cruiser, but he does keep ahead of it and avoid a roadblock set up to stop you.

As you approach the tower, you see a familiar black van pulling in front of the ground level doors of the SAP tower, and see Rebound get out alone.  Cosmo slides the van in behind Rebound and does a rather abrupt, if well controlled, stop.  The police cruisers, now there are five of them, tear in to block the two vans.

*SAP Headquarters*
*Johan*
Without a doubt, the wires are important.  You fake left, drawing an angry swing of both clubs, before diving past the ogre on the right.  He spins around, but you are still able to get a hold of the wires and give them a sharp yank, falling down to the ground as the wires pop out of the ogre's back with a violent spark.  It roars, dropping one club to clutch the other in both hands and brings it smashing down towards you!

_Attack roll (Johan):  15 hits_
_Strength check (DC 10):  14 succeeds_

_Attack roll (Ogre):  Natural 20 (crit!)_
_Damage save (Johan) [DC 41]:  Yes... 41... after armor..._

And it disappates into a thousand sparkles of light just before it would have crushed you into paste.

The supervisor dashes for the door at the same time the employee frozen in place snaps the hold fear has over him and dashes madly for the same door.  The two collide, going down in a tumble, but the supervisor still starts crawling towards the door, trying to get to it... or maybe the little alarm panel right next to it...

_Curses on you, spot check..._

*Sanjay*
You rush out of the vault and the robot floats out after you.  You immediately see the cause of distress of the assistant.  There are five holes in the security field at various positions in the roof, and a black line extends down each of them... perfect for repelling.  Which is exactly what the men in the room are doing!

There are five men in black police style body armor.  Each carries an advanced firearm and has a helmet with green glass faceplate on it.  Two are already on the ground, and three are in various stages of repelling, but of the five, only two are going to end up in the lab right away.  One of those is already on his feet, training his weapon on the women.  When you burst out of the vault, he immediately swivels, preparing to take his shot as his partner rapidly drops into the room.

Outside the room, in the hall, one man is making his way towards the hole you made in the wall, while one is sliding down the rope.  The other's gear appears to have fouled, leaving him hanging half inside, half outside the security field.

_Initiatives:  ISA SWAT 19, Sanjay 12, Robot 8_

"Terrorists spotted," the officer in black says.  On his chest is emblazoned the the emblem of the SAA Internal Security Agency, the police.  "Be aware they have an assault weapons platform with them!" he exclaims as the robot exits the vault.  He doesn't delay in opening fire.

_Attack roll:  Natural 20 (crit)_
_Damage save (DC20):  14 (HP to re-roll is 16) [1L]_

The weapon fires a nasty beam of energy that slams into your chest right where your heart is, burning through your medical clothing and leaving a scorch mark on your metallic hide.  The other officer drops to the ground and disconnects from the rope, readying his weapon to fire.  Outside, one of the officers makes it to the hole and steps through, also readying his weapon, as another drops to the floor and the third pulls out his knife, trying to cut through his repelling line that is fouled with his gear.

_Sanjay is up and at -1 to damage saves._


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 15, 2004)

*OoC:* Don't scare me like that! I was saying farewell to Johan before I got to the sparkle of light part. 

*IC:* Johan just stands there for a few heartbeats, waiting for the club to crush him, despite the lightshow that clearly indicates that the ogre was reduced back to bits.
Then he notices the supervisor's goal. He dashes over to restrain him, using some of the wires to bind him. "I really aren't going to hurt you. But I can't have you getting the guards, I doubt they'd listen to me."
Once done with the supervisor, he proceeds to bind the other tree and then seeing if he _now_ could have easy access to the data he was seeking.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 15, 2004)

"Oh hell, this doesn't look good"mutters John as he gets out of the Van. He starts looking around for Michelle in search of some guidance, since he really don't quite know what is going on. 

(sorry about the delay posting, I've been sick since saturday)

buzzard


----------



## Mimic (Sep 15, 2004)

<ooc: I thought the van was a lot farther away then it was.>

Your right, we are never going to get past that, come on lets go see if we can find Straightjacket and the others. Michelle says glancing over towards Tara.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 16, 2004)

Sanjay reels from the blast, but raises his hands in protest.  "Wait, wait, wait!  We're not terrorists!  The only ones inducing terror is SAP, they've been trying to kill us with their damn test tube disease.  I have proof!"  He looks over at the women.  "Don't hurt them, please, we're not terrorists, I'm a member of EPIC."


----------



## Elementor (Sep 16, 2004)

Getting out of the van behind SJ, Vince sees all the cruisers pull up and instinctively kicks in his superspeed defensively.  "Now that we are here what is the plan?" he says pointedly to the wrestler.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 16, 2004)

"Well since we don't really know what's going on, I'm gonna find the boss and get some info. Vince, try to keep a low profile, and don't stick that tail into anyone."

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Sep 17, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters*
*Johan*
You run over to where the supervisor is trying to make it to the door and alarm panel.  He definitely is _not_ interested in co-operating with you.  As you try to pin him so you can tie him up, he struggles fiercely.

_Attack roll:  13 hits_
_Opposed grapple check:  Johan 16, Supervisor 15_
_Damage save (DC15):  17 succeeds_

While you managed to get him in a grapple, he's definitely not subdued and immediately tries to break your hold on him by biting your hand.

_Opposed grapple check:  Johan 13, Supervisor 10_

Fortunately, your armor protects him, but you can't help but wonder how long it will take for the man to realize that shouting might just be a darn good alarm system in and of itself.

*Neutron*
_Diplomacy check:  15_

The SWAT member pauses briefly, still leveling his assault weapon at you as his partner continues to free himself from the line.  Just as he is about to respond, a crackling stream of electricity bursts out from just behind you and envelops both SWAT members.  They go rigid briefly before collapsing to the floor, twitching.

The robot immediately sweeps towards the hole in the wall and the remaining policemen.  The police in the hall begin firing on the robot as soon as it passes the hole, sending it teetering into a wall, but the robot bounces back to vertical and appears to have survived mostly intact.

From the holes in the energy field above, something falls, though you barely catch the movement.  There is a sudden flash, followed by billowing white smoke that stings your eyes and makes it hard to breathe.

_Reflex save (DC15):  15 succeeds_

The assistant coughs and her eyes tear up, and Vida coughs in her sleep.

*Vincent, Straightjacket*
As soon as you step out of the car, the police are out of theirs, training their many weapons on you.  "Don't move!" one commands from over the roof of his police cruiser.  "Lay face down on the ground!"

As Rebound steps out of the EPIC van, SJ's dad gets out of your van, followed by Ina who is quickly starting to film the situation.  Upon seeing your uniforms, there is some confusion among the officers which is very obvious to you.  Some officers look to who must be the senior police officer, but a few remain unwavering in training their weapons on you.

*Michelle*
It's a long way down to the ground, but after a few minutes, you get close enough to spot the EPIC van on the ground, along with another van, both surrounded by police cruisers.  You can make out a lot of black figures, apparently in a stand off with whoever has emerged from the second van.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 17, 2004)

Raising his hands John speaks "Officers, we're from EPIC, and we're here in the SAP at the invite of your government. We saw something in the news that looked like it might need our help so we decided to show up. I'd just like to know how we could help you. Actually I'd like to know what is going on."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 17, 2004)

"You don't give me any choice..."
Johan punches the supervisor, hoping to knock him out without doing any permanent damage.

*OoC:* Don't have my books with me at my folks's, but if a nonlethal attack can do worse than knock somebody unconscious, I'll pull my punch.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 18, 2004)

"Dammit!  PX90, stop attacking!  Retalliate only if one of us is fired upon!" Sanjay yells just as the tear gas granade is dropped.

Holding his breath and shielding his eyes, he backs towards the women, creating a metal hemicircle shield around the three of them and then converting the gas inside to breathable air.  "You okay?" he asks the assistant.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 18, 2004)

Michelle will cautiously approach the Epic van and the police cruisers trying to figure out what is going on.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 19, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters
Johan*
_OOC:  Some people's non-lethal attacks can.  Yours though?  Not a chance.  I also assume you mean to do this non-lethal damage in a grapple, since otherwise, the supervisor can simply run away._

You try to bash the supervisors head against the ground while grappling, and you manage to rattle him around pretty good.

_Opposed grapple check:  Johan 13, Supervisor 7_
_Damage save (DC15):  12 (KO)_

A final thud and you manage to give him a good, solid concussion.  His eyes roll back up in his head and he goes limp beneath you.  The fainted employee remains unconscious, as does the one that ran headlong into the window.  The one that ended up tangling with the now-unconscious supervisor seems to have taken the worse of the blow, banging his head on a stair and is also unconscious.

While network servers abound in the room, there are just three access terminals.  Two have shattered screens, but the other terminal seems fine.  In the supervisors office, a bank of monitors displays many areas obviously in the building.  People working, a few workers sitting on coffee breaks, a group of police swat members descending on Sanjay in a lab, several police units surrounding the EPIC van outside on the ground; just daily, routine stuff flicks by on the monitors.

You realize that this isn't a communication center.  It's a security monitoring center.

*Sanjay*
The robot seems to be processing your command, trying to decide which directive takes precedence as you create your igloo of steel around yourself and the two women.

The assistant coughs and is unable to speak in her current state, but waves at you to indicate she'll be alright.  Vida still is unconscious and you don't really notice any change in her condition, for the worse or better.

*Straightjacket*
One of the younger police says, "We sure could use your help!  Some mutant terrorist ha..."

"Be quiet about things you know nothing about, Beno!" orders the glaring sergeant in charge.  "It's nothing but a minor matter of a disgruntled employee holed up in a lab.  You have no jurisdiction over private matters."

The younger officer, along with a good many others, look good an rightly confused, while others continue to train their weapons on you.

"Now, in the interest of international relations, we'll let you off with a warning for dangerous driving," the segeant scolds.  "But you'll have to leave the area immediately."

Your dad whispers from behind you, "Terrorists give _us_ jurisdiction, if you remember anything from your courses."  Cosmo apparently hears that and nods as well, matching the sergeant's scowl with one of his own.

*Michelle*
You cautiously approach and are too far away to figure anything out.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 19, 2004)

"Well that is interesting..."
Johan moves to the supervisor's console and contacts the swat team engaging Sanjay.
"Officer. Mr. Telda has requested that you not engage the intruder. Repeat, do not engage the intruder. SAP wishes to negotiate with him. Fall back to easily defensible positions."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 19, 2004)

Sanjay looks at Vida with concern, but realizing she doesn't seem to be getting worse, he tells the assistant, "Hang on, I'll try and take care of this."

He makes a hole in the shield just big enough to quickly hop through before sealing it once more.  He does his best to dissapate the rest of the gas before saying loudly, "Can I please speak with someone in charge without any shooting?"


----------



## Calinon (Sep 20, 2004)

*October 26, 2120*
*Lancheng, China*
*Master Wen's Academy*
_OOC:  Four days, no posts... hokay then..._

*9:00 AM Local Time*
*The next morning*

The fast moving storm sweeping in the prior night had halted well off shore, disappating as its soon apparent explanation became evident with the arrival of Thunder at the academy.  He gives you all a suprisingly effective pep talk, putting your minds more at ease than you have been all day and allowing you all to get a restful, and thankfully uneventful, night sleep.

For the first time since coming to Master Wen's academy, you don't rise with the sun.  It's well into morning before you finally wake up.  

*Raisa*
Michael isn't in your room, Dara isn't in your head and you puzzle at what woke you until you hear the _clack clack_ of weapon sparring going on outside.  A brand new EPIC uniform is sitting on top of your bags and in place of the normal chest communicator there is a small earpiece style communicator on top of it.  Unlike your standard black uniform, this one is black and grey with padding on the joints and shoulders and is far more form fitting than your bulky leather ones.  It's made of some new material that seems both strong and flexible.

Looking at it reminds you that Thunder said you'll be heading to Dover, England today so that he can speak personally with Kevin's father at their family estate.

*X12*
You wake up well rested and immediately can feel that your powers are well on the way to returning to you.  Where yesterday you felt fatigued and sore, today you are very much refreshed.  You can hear the sounds of several people sparring outside, but nobody seems to have bothered to wake you up.

Glancing over at your packed bags, a new uniform sits atop them.  Grey and black and made of some material other than thick leather, it has no built in communicator, but an in the ear style communicator sits on top of it.  It's obviously been specially made for you, and comes complete with gloves and a strange black stripe at the base of the collar.

Seeing the uniform reminds you that Thunder said you'd be heading to Dover to speak with Kevin's family today at their family estate and that you haven't had a chance to speak with him about that yet.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 20, 2004)

*October 26, 2120*
*Brighton Military Academy*
*Brighton, England*

*6AM Local Time*

It's a brisk morning at the academy, and you've just finished doing your morning run, complete with pack and gear, with your unit.  It was a little more exciting than normal as the officers staged an ambush that nearly took your company by surprise.  If it hadn't been for your sharp eyes spotting the second set of trip wires, your company would have suffered the same embarassment that Alpha Company suffered.  Instead, you managed to take command of the situation and not only lead Beta Company out of the situation, you managed to capture the officers who staged the ambush.

Your company stands at attention, receiving the praise of your Sergeant Smith, your drill instructor for their actions in the excersise, as Alpha Company passes through the main yard, relegated to another ten mile run for their mistakes.  Ken Waltrop, leader of Alpha Company, gives you a glare as he runs by, something you can't help but smile at.  For the first two years here, it was you doing the extra miles, but this last year you really came into your own, took on leadership responsibilities and have replaced him as the Brighton Academy's top cadet.

"Dissss-missed!" bellows the drill instructor, freeing your company for showers and breakfast.  "Not you, Cadet York," he barks, halting your run to the barracks.  "You did good out there today, Cadet.  General McLaren is impressed.  And with your mutant powers coming up stronger, he's thinking you're nearly ready to join the Unions Mutant Forces.  Can't really say I can disagree with that, either.  But that's not why I stopped you, cadet.  Here," he says, handing you a vid-pad.  "You got this during your run.  Seems your brother has come home for a visit and wants to see you.  Your father has given approval," he says, obviously having seen the video on the pad.  "So shower, pack your gear and get your rear home for the weekend, cadet!  Dissss-missed!" he bellows.

"Your father's a good man, York.  Good soldier too.  You'll be lucky to turn out half as good as he did," Sergeant Smith says loudly enough for you to hear as he heads to barracks to inspect another group of cadets.

You turn your attention to the vid-pad.

_"Hey Jay!"_

It's your brother Kevin on the pad, dressed in stylish clothes as always.

_"Man, it's good to be back in mother England, Jay, but it's boring as heck around here with you.  I asked dad and he says he's going to arrange that you get the weekend leave.  I quit that EPIC school; damn military establishment!  I might as well have gone to Brighton with you!  But we'll trade war stories when you get home, bro!"_

Kevin's message fades and your father appears.

_"Hello, Jeremy.  I cannot spare the hoverjet today, so you will have to take the train.  I have a ticket waiting for you at the Brighton station and I will have a car waiting for you at the Dover station.  I will see you soon."_

You hear your drill sergeant bellowing at the shabby condition of Charlie Company barracks, reminding you that you need to get ready if you're going to catch the early train home, especially if you want to go with a full stomach.


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 20, 2004)

Dressing quietly, X12 makes his bed and collects his things.  He heads off to the EPIC jet, stows his belongings for the trip, and trots off to find Thunder.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 20, 2004)

Michelle will fly down and find out what's going on.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 20, 2004)

"Well seeing as how the news report said something about a person flying into the building, I would think the culprit is paranormal and you should want our help. Anyway, this seems like a lot of firepower for just a disgruntled worker. I should think you would want our help. EPIC does have some jurisdiction over terrorists, which is what the news said the situation was. "

buzzard


----------



## Velmont (Sep 21, 2004)

Jeremy walk to his barack. He quickly pack his bag. When he has done, he put it at the foot of his bed and take a look at hs bed, to see if it is clean and perfect. Just an habit he devellop, but as the leader of the Beta Company, he must show the example. He grabs his bag and start to walk out.

"Harry, don't taunt to much the Alpha Company that time, I won't be there to stop them, and I'll have Waltrop on my back even more, and if it is because of you, you'll pay it dearly." he finish with a smile. As he get out, where he meets another member of his company, his assistant. "Hey, Steel. I have a permission for the week-end. I give you the responsability to watch over the comany. Watch out for Harry, he looks like to have some bad idea in his head." He comes closer to him and whisper. "McLaren is thinking to move me into the UMF, I'll pass him a word on you." As he finsh, he straigthen up and salute Steel.

On his way to the station, the voice of his brother is resonating in his head.

_Leaving EPIC... how typical of him. He had always an harder time to learn autority than me, even compare to me five years ago. Well, it will be good to see Kevin and Kayla. Now what, over two month I didn't had teh chnace to see Kayla, even more Kevin. Taking the train, well, I'll be able to relax a bit before having to stress at home._

On that, he sees the station at the horizon, his train will leave only in half an hour, but the military school have helped him to become more discipline...


----------



## Deva (Sep 21, 2004)

Raisa sits on her bedroll, staring at the new uniform. She had spent most of the night lost in her own thoughts, finally able to contemplate things and her choices without Dara's input or distracting her. It had been a while, and though it was taking some getting use to, she was glad to have her private thoughts again. 

After another moment, she climbs out of bed and dresses in a loose knee high skirt and blouse.  She makes sure she has everything packed and scoops up the uniform and communicator before leaving the room and looking for one of the senior epic members.


----------



## Elementor (Sep 22, 2004)

Vince continues to wait patiently with his superspeed active, to see the direction Straightjacket guides the situation.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 22, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters
Johan*
You easily locate the frequency being used by the police and SAP to co-ordinate forces.  You also note that it may be possible, especially considering you eliminated the computer security people, to lock out most of SAP from using the channel.  Even after a few brief moments, you figure out that they consider Sanjay and whomever he is with, terrorists.  You quickly relay your message.

"Negative.  Two members of the team are down; I repeat, are down.  Any further hostile actions by the terrorists will be met with lethal force.  Da Vega, relay the message from Mr. Telda but if the mutant does anything remotely hostile, take him out," someone who must be the commander of the SWAT unit says.

"Confirmed sir, once we eliminate the immediate threat from the robot" the SWAT member says, and you see him touching a communicator button on the monitor as he and another swat member advance towards a metal sphere that Sanjay has created, cutting loose powerful energy beams from assault rifles at a robot also on the screen.

*Sanjay*
There is an explosion just as you create your opening, and through your created opening, you see two SWAT members advancing towards you, quite spread apart.  Your friendly neighbourhood robot lies on the floor, deactivated from several energy blasts.  Both SWAT members lob something towards your sphere that impact with a dull splat.  Nothing happens when they hit.

"SAP is willing to negotiate with you," one of the SWAT members says.  "But if you take any hostile action, we will blow you to hell and back," he says.  "I'll communicate any terms you have.  Susa, drag the others back."

The other SWAT member, Susa you guess, slings his weapon swiftly and moves towards his fallen comrades.

*Straightjacket*
"I'm connected to the same channels you are, _sir,_" the young officer says, getting over his superiors intimidation as Straightjacket speaks.  "And two ISA SWAT members have already been downed by this mutant and his chronies.  And SWAT is calling them terrorists.  Even they aren't equipped to handle mutants effectively," he says.

"I suggest you keep your mouth shut, Beno, unless you want me to write you up!" the Sergeant says.

"You can go ahead, _sir,_" Officer Beno says.  "I'm already planning on making a report about your actions, and possibly those of a few others," he says, looking around at the few officers still leveling weapons at you.  Most of those quickly lower.

"Our forces can zerg a mutant if we have to," Officer Beno says to Straightjacket.  "But that's why we have guys like you, right?  If SWAT is classifying them as terrorist, even SAP doesn't have the authority to keep you out of the building."

*Michelle*
You come down as most of the police stop training weapons on Straightjacket and the others.  Vince, oddly considering he's from SAA and would likely be the best at negotiating here is standing in the background doing nothing.  

One officer  is saying to Straightjacket, "But that's why we have guys like you, right?  If SWAT is classifying them as terrorist, even SAP doesn't have the authority to keep you out of the building."

*October 26, 2120
Lancheng, China*
*Master Wen's Academy*
_OOC:  With Deva leaving, X12 is the only remaining PC here, soooo, no more PC labels needed _

You head for the jet, passing Michael, Carl and Xi as all three are attacking Master Wen.  The jet is on a flat area, at the bottom of the hill to the academy.  You make it there and see Thunder talking with Rising Sun.  Dragon is sitting on the ground in front of the jet, where several villagers and many children have gathered.  She appears to be telling a story to a large throng of children who are all sitting in front of her, leaning forward as if in anticipation.  Another horde of kids are wressling a large bear; obviously Kodiak.  Out in the nearby sea, you see plumes of water slicing back and forth as Trailblazer helps the fishermen harvest their traps in rapid fashion.

Thunder's back is to you, so he doesn't acknowledge you.

*October 26, 2120
Brighton Transit Terminal 1*
*Brighton, England, **6:45AM*
*Jeremy Alfredson York*
You enter the busy train station with fifteen minutes to spare, bag comfortably slung over your shoulder.  Standing on the platform awaiting the train, you see a man walking slowly, looking around.  It strikes you as somehow odd, and you end up watching him.  A few minutes later, you notice him lift the wallet from inside the jacket of one man, and walk away from him, and towards you, with a satisfied grin on his face.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 22, 2004)

"Thank you sir for giving us the opportunity to help out. Now could you give me some details of the situation so we can figure out how best we can offer assistance. We're pretty good at what we do, and sometimes it's better to let the folks with super powers duke it out among themselves. I certainly don't want to see any of your people hurt. "


----------



## Velmont (Sep 22, 2004)

Jay quickly looks around and try to spot an policeman or security agent or any responsible of the station. If there is one, he will try to get his attention.

Once that done, he will move in the path of the shoplifter and will intercept him and tell him.

"Sorry mister, what time it is? And nice pickpocketing you've just done..."

Jay will ready an action if possible. If the thief try to flee or do any aggressive action, he will use his power.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 23, 2004)

(If the gas is gone, Sanjay'll completely remove the sphere.)

Sanjay rolls his eyes in frustration.  "Terms?  Hello, I've been trying to tell you, we-are-not-terrorists!  All I want is for my friend here to not die.  SAP scientists are responsible for her condition, I came here to find an antidote."  He looks down at the pad in his hand.  "But if you really want to talk terms, I want a member of the local media in here, pronto.  And a doctor to look over my friend," he adds, looking back at the two women behind him.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 23, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> One officer  is saying to Straightjacket, "But that's why we have guys like you, right?  If SWAT is classifying them as terrorist, even SAP doesn't have the authority to keep you out of the building."




That's what Epic is all about, if there are terrorists then we should go in and not risk getting your men hurt. Michelle announces as she lowers herself down towards the ground. _Besides, its the easiest way into the building._ She thinks to herself


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 23, 2004)

Johan closes out any connection to the line from elsewhere at SAP (excluding the SWATs, of course) to keep them from messing with his ruse. He looks over his shoulder to make sure none of the security personnel are getting up or otherwise causing trouble.


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 23, 2004)

X12 moves around quietly to catch Thunder's attention.  "Whenever you have a moment, Thunder, I'd like to talk to you before we arrive in England; I've been prepping a letter for Kevin's parents, and others of the elder EPIC members said you have some unfortunate experience in this department," X12 says.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 25, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters
Johan*
_Computers check (DC25 -- you already smoked the system):  34 succeeds_

After a few minutes of work, you effectively disrupt all internal communications inside the building, including the private lines of the senior officials.  None of the unconscious people show any sign of waking up yet.  As you also keep an eye on the screens you hear the SWAT member transmit Sanjay's 'demands' to you.

_Also, you should assume anything Sanjay says will be transmitted to you so we won't end up with lag between what the players do like we are about to._

*Sanjay*
The gas having disappated, Sanjay lowers his sphere.  The guard repeats your request to someone through his headset and awaits a response.

_And you can assume the guard will repeat to you Johan's messages, though you don't know it's from him.  Again, saves me retyping stuffs._

*Straightjacket, Michelle, Vince the Silent*
Michelle touches down beside Straightjacket and Tara hovers above the van.  The young officer Beno seems even more confident as more members of EPIC arrive.

"Right," he says.  "The terrorists are up in Ms. Vaile's lab right now.  Our swat team went in, but they had a robot with them that knocked two of them out of commission.  Right now, Mr. Telda has apparently called off SWAT and," he says pausing, listening to his headset.  "The terrorist claims to be a member of EPIC who came looking for some antidote and is demanding a doctor for his companions and a news camera?"

"I am definitely coming with you," Ina whispers to Straightjacket, her camera having already filmed the entire incident here.

"The only one of us not accounted for is..." Cosmo says thinking.  "Sanjay?  How the hell would he have gotten to Brazilia."

"No clue," says SJ's dad, before saying to Michelle.  "Hey, darlin'.  Mind hitting me with an energy blast a few times?"

*October 26, 2120
Lancheng, China
Master Wen's Academy*
Thunder leaves off his conversation with Rising Sun when you speak, nodding.  "A letter to his father would be a good thing, especially coming from you or one of the others.  And it will probably help me a lot when I talk to him.  If you take some time and type one out, I'll take a look and help you finish it," he says.  "You can use the computers in the jet."

Laughs and cheers and squeals from the children and adults near Dragon and Kodiak provide a strange setting for your conversation, though it serves to remind you that life may well return to normal in the area thanks to the actions of EPIC.

*October 26, 2120
Brighton Transit Terminal 1
Brighton, England, 6:45AM*
*Jeremy Alfredson York*

"I aint got a clue what your talkin' 'bout," the man says as he bumps into you, apparently by accident from your sudden placement in his path.  "But it's... a quarter to seven," he says, checking on his wristwatch.  He calmly turns ninety degrees and walks normally towards the exit.

You realize that he was telling you the time on _your_ wristwatch... the one he just lifted from you so smoothly you never even noticed until this moment.  He's only about ten feet away from you as you focus your inner strength and feel the flow of blood increase in your body, heightening your health, strength, agility and reflexes.

_You are boosted!  You also win initiative and are up first!_


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 25, 2004)

Johan thinks for a moment, and then decides he'll just have to risk getting caught when contacting one of the SAP doctors.
"We give into these demands. However, any sign of hostility will be met with lethal force."
Johan then connects one of the scientists/doctors/somebody approriate to administer antidote and tells the SWATs outside to let the EPICs inside to escort a reporter.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't know how he got here, but it has to do with SAP, Michelle tells Cosmo. Turning, she addresses the officer. Get us a doctor, someone not with SAP if you can and we will escort them and the reporter to insure their safety.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 26, 2004)

"Thief! Someone call the police!"

Jay doesn't wait and take advantage that he was stolen himself to react more aggresivly. He quickly charge the guy and try to immobilize him until the police arrive."

OOC:
(Free) Shout
(Full) Charge and grapple the thief
(Half) Pin the guy (Heroic Surge)


----------



## Calinon (Sep 27, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters
Johan*
Since 80% of people working in the building are doctors, you have to take significant time to find one that has what you feel is appropriate training.  Finally finding one, you contact his office and get his secretary.  You are placed on hold for what seems an inordinate amount of time.

_Sense motive:  3 (nice one!)_

As you wait, you notice a few cameras on your massive security screen have gone blank.

_BANG!  BANG!  BANG!_

The door rattles with impacts as someone starts beating on it.

"Move back!" you hear a female voice order, the sound muffled through the door.  Then there is silence again.  Looking at the cameras, you see the halls on this floor dark on your screens, the cameras taken out.

*Michelle*
"No," the officer flatly refuses.  "I will not allow a potential terrorist to have access to hostages no matter what assurances you provide.  Until whoever is up there is in custody, I can assure you there will be no doctors and no civilians," he says pointedly at Ina.  "ISA policy."

_You get the feeling there is zero possibility of changing his mind on this._

*Sanjay*
The officer before you checks his comm for orders repeatedly, getting more and more nervous by the moment.  Apparently, communication has been cut off for him.

*October 26, 2120
Brighton Transit Terminal 1
Brighton, England, 6:45AM
Jeremy Alfredson York*
You rush the man as he's fleeing, slamming into him and trying to throw him to the ground!

_Attack roll: 29_
_Opposed grapple check:  28 versus 18_
_Damage save (DC25):  16 fails (1S, stunned)_

You grab him in a bear hug, and lift him physically off the ground.  Spinning, you drive him face first into the ground!

_Heroic surge!_
_Opposed grapple check:  18 versus 6 (pinned)_

You manage to pin the man effectively to the ground, and once he regains his breath, he is anything but happy, cursing at you with an amazingly colourful string of words.  It only takes a few moments for the police to appear.

"Hey now, what's this about," a smallish officer says loudly.  He and his two partners rush up quickly to you.  "All right, boy, let the man up," he says, placing a hand on your shoulder as one of his partners grabs the pickpocket's arm to prevent him from escaping.  "Care to explain yourself laddy?"


----------



## Mimic (Sep 28, 2004)

Michelle looks at the officer, trying to gauge how far she can push things and realising that taking the civilians was a no go.

Fine, but we are still going in and dealing with the situation. If he is an Epic member it will be easier to handle what ever happens. Do you have any blueprints of the building? Anything that can help us would be great.

When the officer goes to get blueprints she will turn to the others. Ok lets get ready, if it is Sanjay he may be in trouble the sooner we find him the better chance we have of finding out what is going on. Any ideas, suggestions, questions?

And Michelle will have no problems blasting Staightjackts dad...


----------



## Velmont (Sep 28, 2004)

As soon as the other officier take charge of the suspect. Jay stand up.

"Sure officier. I am Cadet York. I was going back home. I had a permission from my superior. While I was waiting here, I saw that man taking the wallet of a man. I put myself on his way to try to confirm that I didn't hallucinate. I ask him the time and congratulate about his pickpocket. He answered me that he had not lifted anyone and then give me the hour with my watch he had just lifted from my arm. Before he could escape, I just tried to immobilize him on the ground, waiting for some police or security to come to my call. You arrived and here we are Sir. That's the story."

Jay start to scan the crowd to try to spot the man that was lifted, so he could confirm he had been lifted.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 28, 2004)

"No bright ideas here. I think we need to know what's really going on. No better way than looking for ourselves. "

buzzard


----------



## Agamon (Sep 28, 2004)

Sanjay frowns impatiently.  "What kinda operation is this?  You know, if I really was a terrorist, you guys would be so pooched."

He looks up at the holes in the roof with trepidation, but turns to the lab assistant, looking determined.  "If they aren't coming to us, I'll go to them.  Keep an eye on her, hey?  I'll be back in a jiffy." he says to her, looking at Vida.

With that, he flashes a scowl at the officer and flies up and out of the buliding, hoping the army waiting on the other side isn't too large.

He'll attempt to fly out and assuming he's not shot down, try and find someone in charge.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 28, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters*
*Michelle, Straightjacket*
The officer nods to Straightjacket.  "Yes, and I don't think we want to waste thirty minutes tracking down blueprints," the officer says.  "My clearance should be good enough to get us up to the floor below where the terrorists are."

"Hey, if those SWAT guys got in from the roof, some of us could go up there and get in the same way."

"Hey, good idea," Straightjacket's dad says.  "We'll wait on your go, boy," he says to his son.  "Alright, girly, lets have it!" he exclaims, slapping Michelle hard on the rear, earning an extra large reflexive blast of energy.  He flies backwards over the police and skids along the pavement some fifty feet away as a result, but soon picks himself off and is glowing an intense green.  "Good one, girly!  I know who to come to for a recharge!  Let's go, bouncy!" he says, then blasts upwards into the air at surprising speed, leaving a bright green trail behind him.

"No wait!  There's..." Tara starts, but he's already gone.

"Coming!" Rebound says, and he inflates and starts a few test bounces before bouncing high into the air and hitting his rocket belt and chasing after the glowing man.

"Wait!  Lots of guns!" Tara calls up after them.  "Oh boy," she says.

Ina's camera gets it all on film.

*Sanjay*
"The terrorist is attempting to escape!  Seal the field!  Detonating gel packs!" the SWAT member before you shouts into his comm.  Of course, it makes you rather wonder just what a "gel pack" is.

Until you recall that they had stuck something to your sphere.

Something that might be on the floor. 

That probably looks like two small blocks of plastic explosives laying just to either side of you.

That you really pooched the spot check for last round.

All that you note in just a few moments, then they go off with a powerfully concussive force!  The table Vida and the assistant are crouched behind survives the blast, though it is badly dented, while you catch the blast full force.  It's a directional charge, blowing only forward towards you, and luckily for you, one of the charges turned enough when it fell to the floor to blast harmlessly into the lab to your left.  You briefly lament the fact that they both didn't do that until you smash into the windows and their surrounding energy field.  The field jolts you and the end result of the whole ordeal leaves you on your hands and knees, reeling from the impact.

_Reflex save (DC15):  12 fails_
_Damage save (DC20):  26 succeeds_
_Will save (DC15):  14 fails (stunned by the "stun" power)_

The blast leaves you covered by some slimy, gel-like substance that coats you nearly entirely.  Its touch leaves you lethargic and unable to focus, though it is obviously designed to incapacitate people, not kill them.

_The save will be DC14 on your turn (which is now) and you can use a hero point to re-roll however you like, but not to simply cancel the power._

*October 26, 2120
Brighton Transit Terminal 1
Brighton, England, 6:45AM
Jeremy Alfredson York*
"I see," the officer says.  He grabs the watch on the man's wrist and turns it over to find an inscription with your name on it engraved on the back.  "Well, that cinches it then," the officer says.  "Good job, laddy, though you shouldn't be doing things like that.  You could get hurt," he says.

The man whose wallet had been lifted is easily found.  As soon as the commotion started, he, like everyone else, watched with interest.  The police return his wallet, and take your brief and concise report.  Someone snaps a few pictures, though you don't notice who it is.

"Thanks for all that, laddy," the officer says to you as he leads the crook away, leaving you to board your train for home with barely two minutes to spare!  As you plop down in your seat, the man whose wallet had been stolen boards as well and walks towards you.  You notice that he's a fairly large man, very muscular and he carries himself like someone who knows how to handle himself.  He's of African descent and is wearing an extremely well tailored suit, obviously of Italian design.

"You don't mind?" he says, indicating the seat beside you, though he's already sitting before you answer.  "You're one of those York boys, aren't you?" he asks with an American accent and an appraising look.  "Yeah, you are," he adds without a real pause.  "You look alot alike that other one; the one in EPIC.  What's his name now..." he ponders.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 28, 2004)

Officier said:
			
		

> "Good job, laddy, though you shouldn't be doing things like that. You could get hurt,"




Jeremy smile at the remark. He has been train for those thing. He had evaluated his opponent and had seen that he could handle him without much problem, even without using his power. But you can't take too much precaution.

As the man approached, again, he instinctively evaluate the man. He knew that he would be a better match than the pickpocket...

"Kevin York. You are right. I am his brother, Jeremy Alfredson York."

Reply Jay while he finish to put his bag under his seat.

"You are not from the country. Am I wrong? You looks like an American. Your accent is at least, and I know only a few black man in England, so it raise the chance that I am right. If it doesn't bother you, what bring you here in England?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 28, 2004)

Nah, I'll take what I get on the roll.  Please tell me the disk has a casing...

Sanjay reels from the blast, barely able to keep himself up on his hands and knees.  "...'kay...maybe not so bad...at your job..."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 28, 2004)

"Oh bucker..."
Since he is in a security center, Johan starts looking for any defense mechanism that might be in place to protect the room, and activates them unless they are of obviously lethal magnitude.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 28, 2004)

Activating her communicator, Michelle is less then impressed. "Rebound get back down here, NOW..."  Turning towards Straightjacket, "can you please do something about your father?"

If Rebound returns she will turn back to the officer. Can you lead us up please, turning to group, everyone keep you eyes open and your wits about you I don't want this turning bad...

<OOC If Rebound doesn't return they will leave without him.>


----------



## Elementor (Sep 29, 2004)

"Don't worry leader lady, I'll make sure they stay out of trouble..."  Just glad that something is finally happening, Vince leaps into the air and flies rapidly after SJs Dad and Rebound.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 29, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters
Michelle, Straightjacket*
Rebound responds with "Too late... rockets firing... be at top in minute..." and then Vince launches himself after the bouncing boy and Straightjacket's father.

"Should I point out the obvious problem with Vince's statement?" Tara asks, not following into the air.

"Hey, you gotta admit, it's a good plan to hit this from both sides, in case it _isn't_ Sanj.. Neutron," Cosmo says.  "I'm sure they'll be fine.  I mean, when was the last time Vince charged blindly into a situation," he jokes to Michelle.

With Michelle growling, Officer Beno leaves his scowling commander and a few of his men outside, while he and the rest of the officers escort Michelle, Straightjacket, Cosmo and Tara into the building.  With the exception of one very half-hearted attempt at stopping you by some low level secretary, most workers seem relieved to have EPIC in the building.  You quickly find yourselves in two elevators, streaking upwards through the center of the building towards the upper floors.  You are just approaching the upper floors when the entire elevator shakes and you hear a rumbling from far below you.

Tara, in the elevator with Michelle and several police says "What was that?" as she steadies herself with her extra limbs.

In the other elevator, Cosmo manages to keep his feet uncannily as the elevator shakes, and easily pulls Straightjacket to his feet.  "Why can't things just go smoothly for once?" he says.  "Maybe we should check that out," he suggests.

*Vince*
You streak up, finding yourself lagging slightly behind the rocket-propelled Rebound.  You, he and Straightjacket's father all flash past the police and SAP security forces, past a floor totally encased in a yellow energy field, and alight on the rooftop.  Weapons turn your way briefly, but soon are lowered, much to your relief as the force arrayed atop and around the building is quite significant.

One ISA SWAT member calls over to his commanding officer and says in Portuguese, "Captain!  EPIC is here, and it looks like they have a home-town boy with them!"

A short, barrel chested man with close cropped hair and rough growth of a beard on his face looks up from a table, then stomps over.  "About bloody time someone got here," he rumbles in your native tongue.  "I got men trapped inside, and we just lost radio communication with 'em.  We're trying to breach the energy field again.  If you and your boys want a go at this mutant down there, I'm all for it... Demon right?" he says.

"Now just one moment, Captain Ralina.  I most certainly am not going to authorize any involvement by EPIC in this matter," says a familiar voice.  It's Ms. Price.  "SAP wants this handled internally.  Even your SWAT team is here at our sufference."

Captain Ralina affixes the taller woman with an intense glare and seems ready to let loose with some sort of response when the sound of an explosion rips through the air from well below the roofline.  As quick as you are, you zip to the roof edge and look down to see a large burst of flame and smoke, broken glass and debris, soaring out from a mid-level floor of the huge tower.  You also see a number of what looks like people flying out of the building with the explosion.  It will only take mere moments before the people, if they are even alive, to impact the ground!

_Mere moments being... two rounds._

*Johan*
You glance around, trying to find anything that might serve as a defense system for the inside of the room.  You search the computer system, and manage to activate a series of defense turrets outside the room, but the activation sequence halts as if they've been damaged.  You see several turrets drop down outside the windows, however, under your control from the remaining computer terminal.

Through the door, you hear a muffled shout in Portuguese that you recognize as "Fire in the hole!" an instant before a massive directional charge goes off, blasting not just the door, but that entire wall of the room towards you.  Flame smoke and debris immediately cloud your vision.  Your breath is blasted from you and you vaguely feel yourself soaring backwards.  You hear the sound of shattered glassteel and a brief feeling of weightlessness before you can finally see again.

And find yourself plumetting earthward from forty stories up.

_Reflex save (DC 20):  18 fails_
_Damage save (DC 25):  15 fails (1L, stunned) -- but the explosion took a full round, so you aren't actually stunned._

*Neutron*
_Will Save (DC14):  14 succeeds -- you can act normally next round_

Seeing you momentarily incapacitated, both guards blast at you to try to take you down.  With your stunned condition, you feel your normally hardened flesh revert to a more normal hardness, and let out a small shriek as both blasts catch you, one in the shoulder and the second slamming into your chest.

_Attack rolls:  18 and 20 (hits)_
_Damage saves (DC23):  14 and 18 (2S, stunned) -- you can spend a hero point to overcome this stun and act normally on what is now your turn._

You reel backwards into the window from the blasts, returned to your feet by the impact of the second one, though you feel surprisingly not dead, which is a pretty nice feeling.

_You are at -3 to damage saves now._

*October 26, 2120
Lancheng, China
Master Wen's Academy*
An hour later, you still find yourself staring at a blank computer screen, unable to put anything to words in a manner that satisfies you.  The rest of your team and the senior EPIC members soon board the plane.

"If you want to say goodbye to Wen or his granddaughter, now is the time to do it," Kodiak says as he takes a seat nearby you.  Glancing out the nearby window, you see Master Wen and Li watching the plane from a short distance away, speaking with Thunder.  Xi is notably missing.

*October 26, 2120
Brighton Transit Terminal 1
Brighton, England, 6:45AM
Jeremy Alfredson York*
"Yeah, I came in with... from New York, myself," he says easily.  "I'm just here on a little business trip to acquire some robotic toys from York Industries.  Small world, aint it?  I hear your brother left EPIC.  Nice kid that one.  Definitely being held back by that Thunder twit.  He's the one that suggested I come to England to see some of your family companies products," he says with his ready smile that seems a bit predatory.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 29, 2004)

Johan looks around to see if there is anything he could try to hit/grap onto to slow or stop his fall. He also starts his communicator. "Any EPICs around the SAP building? I'm currently freefalling, and unless somebody knows of a good way to stop in mid-air, I'm going to get crushed by my own velocity once I hit the ground."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 29, 2004)

"It will be my father who will be happy to see you. Any customer make him happy. But I can't help you on that one. I am not that use to the toys produce by my father empire. They do a lot of thing in many domain, and I have passed my last few years in a military camp.

For EPIC, I dunno Thunder well. I've seen many fight he has done, and most of them, he get out with good strategy. He seems a good military leader, but he is not perfect, as we have seen lately... And Kevin isn't the kid of guy who likes to be lead. He may become a good leader himself, but he'll need to learn a thing or two before."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 29, 2004)

Michelle turn to Tara. Don't know, but I figure it has something to do with us in some way... Turning on her comminucator she addresses the other elevator, Straightjacket, Cosmo is everyone alright? We will continue up you go and investigate what ever caused that noise.

Unless she doesn't hear from them she and Tara will continue going up.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 29, 2004)

"Yeah, we're OK in here, just got rattled a bit. Continuing on up. "

buzzard


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 29, 2004)

"Sure, Kodiak," X12 says, standing up.  He makes his way out of the plane and down to where Master Wen, Li, and Thunder are standing, but waits for them to finish whatever they're discussing before approaching.

"I just wanted to say goodbye, Master Wen," X12 says, trying to manage a smile.  "This trip has been... enlightening, to say the least."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 30, 2004)

Yeah, HP to unstun

"Okay, now I'm pissed," Sanjay says, standing up.  "I've told you over and over, I'm not a terrorist, I'm a member of EPIC.  I haven't once even threatened to hurt anyone, let alone fought back, but for some reason you keep using me as a target dummy."  The scowl on his face deepens as his hands begin to glow a bright red.  "I want a doctor, the media and your superior officer in here, _now_.  And fire on me one more time, and I promise it's the last thing you'll ever do."

I guess that's an Intimidate check, but seeing as he's only got a +2, I doubt it'll be overly effective in changing their opinion of him.  He'll also ready a Defelction if they're silly enough to actually shoot again.


----------



## Elementor (Sep 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "If you and your boys want a go at this mutant down there, I'm all for it... Demon right?" he says.




Also speaking in fluent Portuguese, Vince can't help but smirk, It's Speed Demon but close enough.  Yeah, we can take point on this one but as always, any backup is always appreciated."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> You also see a number of what looks like people flying out of the building with the explosion.  It will only take mere moments before the people, if they are even alive, to impact the ground!




About to make a smart ass remark to Ms Price, Vince is suddenly cut off as he sees what is developing below.  "I'll be right back" he shouts in English as he moves as fast as he can down the building (Wallrun or superflight whichever is faster to pass the falling people).  Upon reaching ground level, Vince shouts "GET BACK!!" and procedes to make a superspeed whirlwind cushion for the falling people to get caught up in similar to the one he caught Kevin with way back in issue 1.

Hero point for Whirlwind stunt


----------



## Calinon (Oct 2, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters
Michelle, Straightjacket*
Despite your orders, you, Tara, Straightjacket, Cosmo and the accompanying officers all exit the elevator at the same time.  You are all familiar with where the large foyer where you now stand.  The elevator across the room leads up to Ms. Vaile's offices, while the offices where you had your battle with robots is to your right.

The foyer is far from empty.

Silver armored guards, just like the ones from the research lab, are present; at least twenty of them.  Four stand outside the office doors, guarding against intrusion into them.  Four block your path further into the foyer.  The remainder are gathered near the elevator across the room while a number of workers appear to be attempting to disable a yellow security barrier that is around the lab above you.

"Stop!" orders a guard in a tinny voice through his helmet.  "This area is off limits!  Step back into the elevator."

"Off limits?" Officer Beno says, stepping forward.  "SAP may have political sway but this is an ISA operation.  Stand aside."

"I said," the guard says an instant before surprising you all by shoving officer Beno back and into the elevator.  Beno hits the wall well off the ground, and slumps down to the floor unconscious.  "This area is off limits.  Step back into the elevator."

The officers immediately draw their guns.  The guards' powerful arm cannons lurch up from inside their armor.  Tension rise.  Somewhere, the theme to the Good the Bad and the Ugly plays...

*Johan*
Your intention is to give a nice dissertation on your situation, but for some reason, as the ground rapidly approaches and you see you have about five seconds, it comes out kind of like "AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!"

Oh well, at least the breeze is nice.  And rather strong.  Really strong...

*Vince*
You burst into motion, running a right angle corner and heading faster way faster than terminal velocity straight down the side of the building.  The sound barrier booms away as you streak down the building, leaving a network of cracks and fissures in the glassteel of the tower, but not causing any breaks.  Your feet leave circular crack patterns as you pound down the building.  

When you hit the destroyed section where the explosion occurred, barely a second has passed.  You can't see much inside through the dust, but can see one badly wounded woman lying against a beam where the wall and windows once was.  Out to your right, you see two unconscious men spinning out into the open, and one familiarly armored EPIC member with them (that'd be Johan), plumetting earthward.  Behind you, you see the really cool path of your passing; it's a good thing SAP is rich, but it's still cool.  And ahead, the ground rushes up.

You use your wings to leap the twelve foot gap, wincing in pain as you exceed their speed threshold.  You flash between the police cruisers and EPIC van, very nearly running over Johan as he staggers out of it.  You circle tightly, bringing up a vortex of air to slow the rapidly falling people and it pretty much works.  They hit the ground hard, but its as if they fell off a fence, not plumetted forty stories.  Johan is the only conscious one, however.

Behind you near the van, Johan loses his lunch.

*Neutron*
_Intimidate check:  15 vs 13_

Both guards seem unnerved by something, and start backing off, but do not relay your demands at all.  Something is definitely wrong, as if they've been cut off from communications.  One fumbles with a pouch on his belt, pulling out a trio of small metal spheres, though you have no idea what they are.

The floor energy field behind you shimmers and you feel the floor vibrate slightly.  You heard the explosion a few minutes before, so it definitely isn't that...

You hear a groan to your left coming from Vida, the first sound she's made in a long, long time.

*October 26, 2120
Lancheng, China
Master Wen's Academy*
"Of all who come here, only you and Michael well suited to EPIC.  Remember training here.  Do not let Prophet control life," he says.  Without saying anything else, he turns and walks up the hill towards the academy.

"Grandfather is not one for goodbye's," Li says appologetically.  "You put too much pressure on yourself.  I think you..."

"Li!  Come!" Master Wen barks from the road.

"I must go," she says quickly, turning and going after Master Wen.  "Coming, grandfather," she says obediently.

*October 26, 2120
Brighton Transit Terminal 1
Brighton, England, 6:45AM
Jeremy Alfredson York*
"Yeah, old lightning breath hasn't been faring too well lately," he says, seeming quite pleased at that.

"I'm looking forward to the 'toys' your father is going to provide me.  And I think Kevin will do just fine.  Might not be a leader, or have military training like you, but he's a smart kid.  I'm sure he'll surprise you," he says, standing up.  "Thanks for getting my wallet back, kid," he says, shaking your hand in a grip that borders on painful.  "Say hi to your brother for me."

The train ride ends soon enough, and you gather your bags and exit the station to see Bernard, your fathers long time chauffeure, waiting with the Rolls Royce hover-car.

"Young Master York," he says to you.  "So good to have you home again.  Can I get your bags for you, sir?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 2, 2004)

X12 pauses for a moment, watching Li and Master Wen walk back towards the academy, then turns quietly and hurries back to the plane.

Sitting down in front of the computer as the plane prepares for take-off, X12 finally collects his thoughts and begins typing.

_"Dear Mr. York,

It is with a heavy heart that I write to you today -- I must regretfully inform you of your son's death.  Kevin died in combat against hostile mutants in China, while away at an academy for additional training in mastering his gifts and his road in life.

We were on a rescue mission, after the mutants in question had kidnapped the teacher of the academy we were attending.  We tracked them to a cave network several hours from the school, and successfully infilitrated the location without much difficulty.  Inside, however, we encountered two very powerful mutants, one of whom managed to separate your son from the rest of us.  He was forced to face the other hostile mutant alone while we tried to reach him - your son had done very well in training sessions, but the mutant he faced was a well-trained combatant with actual combat experience; she nearly killed our entire team in the process of subduing her.

I was the medic for the team - I attempted to revive your son, but his wounds were simply too great.  The mutant responsible for his death is presently in the custody of the Red Star Brigade of China.

Words cannot truly express how sorry I am for your loss; your son and I had become friends at the EPIC academy, and his passing has been very difficult with which for me to deal.  I hope you can take some solace in the fact that the mutant responsible will face justice for her crimes, and we here at EPIC will extend to you any assistance in coping with this tragedy that we can._


----------



## Elementor (Oct 2, 2004)

Having just run in a tight circle about 300 times in a second or 2, Vince waits for the world to stop spinning before looking around.  Looking pointedly towards the police cruisers and bystanders, he shouts out in Portuguese, "Get some ambulances here for these people!"

Starting with his teammate, Vince will use his limited medical knowledge to try and ease the pain of the injured until someone more qualified is available to help them.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 2, 2004)

Sanjay just glares at the guards.  "Bloody useless..."  The floor vibrates and the field shimmers, he looks around asking no one in particular, "Okay, now what was that?"

But he instantly forgets the disruption when Vida moans.  He moves over to where she and the lab assistant sit and kneels down.  "Vida?" he says with concern.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 2, 2004)

Shocked at the flippant attitude, Michelle's forcefield snaps up around her almost instinctively, she steps to the side in front of the SAP guard that just pushed the officer, her eyes flashing angerly, yet her voice is calm,determined and demanding...

Stop... stop and think about what your doing, you just attacked an ISA officer, we have every legal right to be here. I know you are just doing your job, she says to the guard as well as raising her voice to address the rest of them. But SAP is using you for its own purpose, do you really want to go to jail becuase they are using you like pawns? Do you think that SAP will care about what happens to you after they are finished with you? So do the right thing and let us by...

powers: forcefield
Diplomacy +8 <hp to re-roll anything under a 15>

<ooc: man this is going to get ugly if this doesn't work.>


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 2, 2004)

Johan starts feeling around himself, looking for broken bones and quite not trusting to be saved from certain death in such short a time. Once he realises that he is indeed in one piece, he slowly gets up to a sitting position.
"I really didn't mean to be doing any base jumping..." he says to nobody in particular.


----------



## Elementor (Oct 3, 2004)

With a smile, Vince pats Johan on the back.  "How about you help me with some of these folks that are hurt worse than you.  I should head back to the roof ASAP."


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 3, 2004)

"Ah, yes. They were unconscious before the explosion, I hope that is still their condition..."
Johan moves over to check on the closest of the fallen security personnel.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 3, 2004)

"Thank you Bernard, but I am use to carry heavier than this. Just open me the car so I can drop this all."


----------



## buzzard (Oct 4, 2004)

Straightjacket will allow the boss lady to do the talking and keep his yap shut. He will hold an action to grow to full size and engage one of the SAP security people if firing does ensue. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Oct 5, 2004)

*October 26, 2120*
*Over Dover, England*
*8:00AM local time*
*X12*
Thunder goes over your letter, helping you make a few changes, basically to put it from you, rather than from EPIC and to make sure no blame is placed on your shoulders.  The end result says just what you wanted it to, however, and you can't help but be pleased with the result.  Working on the letter takes up most of the flight time, and helps keep you occupied, but not somuch that you don't get some time to observe your team members.

Raisa is quiet, saying little and keeping to herself.  For the final hour of the flight, Empath and her have a long and sometimes animated conversation, at least from Raisa, though you can't really hear any of it.  Most notable, Raisa is the only one to not be dressed in one of the new uniforms given to you.

Dara slowly comes back to life after her experiences of the past few days and you catch glimpses of her former self again.  She starts drawing designs in her book a short time into the flight, and here and there you catch stray thought projections from her, much like you did before going to Master Wen's academy.  She becomes more animated as the trip goes on, her personality quickly returning to her.  She and Michael end up playing console games animatedly.  As for Michael, he seems relaxed, cheerful and at ease in the plane.

Carl sits with Empath for the first part of the journey.  The two of them have a conversation while seated just behind you, one that you can't help but overhear.  Basically, Carl has decided to leave the school and head back to the East Coast, something Empath works very hard to discourage him from doing.  You aren't entirely sure if she's managed to convince him to stay with EPIC.

While Thunder and Empath are busy in the rear of the plane, Kodiak and Trailblazer handle the flight itself.  As you head into British airspace, a communication comes in.

"This is Dover Correctional Facility calling EPIC.  Do you read?" The message comes from a uniformed man, wearing clothing that is a cross between military and public sector police.  You somehow recognize it as an outfit of a prison guard.

Trailblazer answers.  "Trailblazer here.  What's the problem DCF?"

"We have a breach in our sector D containment facility.  Costa Mannus has broken loose of his stasis field and escaped.  EUMF responded, but as soon as they entered sector D, they were hit with a mental blast that took them all out!  We lost track of Mannus once he slipped out of the security fields in the yard."

Thunder steps over quickly to the communication panel.  "We're on our way.  Empath, Kodiak and Trailblazer will assist your men in recapturing Mannus.  Any idea how he escaped?"

"Security cameras were scrambled, but one feed was salvagable.  It looks like Tank from Anarchy and some robots blasted their way inside.  But I can't find them on the internal monitors."

"Alright.  Keep the security fields in place in the rest of the facility and the yard," Thunder says, glancing at the control panel.  "ETA is 15 minutes.  Keep us apprised of any changes in the situation.  Thunder out.

"Everyone else," Thunder says to the rest of you.  "Get anything you need to bring ready.  We'll touch down and get Kevin's coffin in our transport, then head off to the York Estate.  Anyone who wants to go with Empath and the others can do so."

*Dover, England*
*8:15 local time*
*Jason York*
"Of course, sir," Bernard says, opening the boot.  Within minutes you are heading towards the family estate.

The drive is calm and you take in familiar sights along the way before pulling in to the huge family estate on the outskirts of the city.  You drive up the long roadway through the orchard and up to the front of the mansion.  Despite the chill in the air, the gardens are still mostly in bloom, though the trees have changed to fall colours.  It seems exceptionally quiet on the grounds, with nary a groundskeeper to be seen.

As Bernard comes around to let you out of the rear of the Rolls, you see Kevin leaning against one of the pillars flanking the main doors of the house.  As you get out, he waves at you and calls out, "Hey, bro!  Took your sweet time getting here, didn't you?"

You kind of chuckle.  His accent is far more American than you realized, and he has a distinctive touch of New York to his speech.

_OOC:  Still working on the other side of the story, which may be a day or two in getting updated.  Curses on work and lack of creative juices at this exact moment!_


----------



## Velmont (Oct 5, 2004)

"Kev! Nice to see you." Jay grabs his bag before Bernard do it, and start to walk inside, and stop just in front of Kevin "What do you think, that I am still the lazy guy I was" he says to him, as if he was offended, but rapidly, a smile appears on his visage. "Almost! It is not every day that I can have a break, so I take advantage of it. Anyway, I didn't get the peace I expected. I stop a pickpocket from robbing an american at the train station. Easily handle him. I think he never saw me coming. He tried to get my watch, big mistake. Anyway, it seems that american man knows you. A black man from New York, muscular shape, wearing italian clothing. He is here to meet father about some his robotic toys as he said. He came under your advice. I didn't heard much about you on the field of combat, but seems you are becoming a good businessman. Father will like that I think. Come on, I'll put my bags in my room, we will talk on the way. Bernard, tell my father that I am here and the kitchen that I want some strogonff beef for dinner. Just too much time I hadn't eat one."


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 7, 2004)

X12 nods, and starts getting what little he needs together for the trip to the estate.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 8, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters*
*Metal Mistress, Straightjacket*
While possessing superior numbers, Michelle's words, coupled with police presence and perhaps with a little help from a sneaky Ina and her floating camera who appears from the third elevator during the incident, the silver armored guards back down. Somewhat more surprising, they immediately leave the foyer, disappearing into the guarded offices.

As you get up to the elevator leading into the lab, you see the energy field has been pierced to allow the elevator to travel upwards to the laboratory. With no further opposition, and with the police securing the foyer for you, the four of you, plus one rather adamant reporter, gather in the elevator and head upwards.

When the door opens, you are at the end of a corridor. Glass walls show offices to your right, and ahead on the left, a lab. A coil of rope, along with an unconscious ISA SWAT member, are in the hall. Near him, you can see a hole in the glass wall, well before the door, large enough for you to walk through. Just inside that hole are two more unconscious ISA SWAT members. As you exit the elevator, two more SWAT members come into view, weapons trained forwards as the edge backwards towards the wall.

Moving quickly, you get up to the lab and see Sanjay, clad in a medical gown, crouched over something. An instant later, Straightjacket's dad and Rebound drop into the room through a hole in the roof, landing a few dozen feet from Sanjay.

*Speed Demon, Johan*
Both blast victims are badly hurt, and gathering the medical kits from the van, you set to work. After about five minutes of effort, with the help of a few officers as well, you manage to stabilize them just in time for the ambulance to arrive. The second Johan does little to help, sitting on the ground leaning against the van. Johan has no mental connection with him.

There is an ear piercing scream from well above you, and glancing up you see a woman plumetting from an upper parking garage, speeding earthward at terminal velocity! You catch a glimpse of several silver flashes from above her.

*Sanjay*
Vida isn't really conscious, but appears to be slightly better. As you check on her, there is a flash of green and black in your peripheral vision as two more forms drop in from above. These forms, however, you recognize as Rebound and SJ's father. You also see Michelle, Tara, Straightjacket and Cosmo, along with a woman you don't recognize who has a floating camera with her, coming down the hall.

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England -- The York Estate*
*9:00 AM local time*
*Kevin*
"Of course, sir," Bernard replies.

"Yeah, well, I didn't really get into that whole EPIC garbage. A bunch of sanctimonious idealists, that's all they are," he says with a bit of a sneer. "That's why I came home. I thought I'd take a bigger interest in the family business.

"Oh, so Mr. Tynes is in Dover too? And ran into you, huh? Quite a coincidence," he says with a laugh, and leaves it at that.

As nine o'clock rolls around, you end up having breakfast with Kevin in the dining room. You're in mid-meal when you see Mr. Tynes walking by. He spots you and Kevin and comes over.

"Hey, Mr. Tynes," Kevin says with a sly grin.

"Mr. York, what a surprise," Tynes replies with an equally sly grin. "See your brother got home safe and sound. Looks like the gang's nearly all here. You ready to talk about business with your... father?" he says with a pause in the sentence.

"Oh yeah, definitely," your brother says with a cocky grin.

"Good stuff. See you soon then," he says. "Jason," he adds, nodding to you. "You should come to our meeting too. Should prove most interesting," he says as he leaves.

"Yeah Jay, may as well come with us. I can kill two birds with one stone," he says with a laugh.

*9:30 local time*
*X12*
Dara and Carl end up heading off with the other elder EPIC members, while Raisa, changed into uniform despite protesting, Michael and you end up going with Thunder.  Your van pulls up to the York estate. The gate guard lets you right through, but informs Thunder that Mr. York is in a meeting and will be a bit delayed. As you drive up, you see that the grounds are pretty much deserted. With the exception of a butler that greets you, no other workers are around.

"Damn strange," Thunder mutters to the rest of you. "Where is everyone? And after my conversation with him last night, I can't see Mr. York putting this off for anything."


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 8, 2004)

Two blast victims? Where are the other two from the security office?
"Do you think you can pull off that trick again, Speed Demon?"
Johan tries to see what the silver flashes are. 
_And I need to find the time to talk to my other self. This is the first instance of a duplicate persisting after I have been knocked out._


----------



## Mimic (Oct 8, 2004)

Michelle goes forward, motioning the others to hang back...

Sanjay? Is that you? What's going on? What are you doing here?


----------



## Velmont (Oct 9, 2004)

"I didn't came here for business... but as father is always working, better see him during his work, or I'll have to leave before I had a chance to see him."

He hastly finish his meal.

"Let's go, Kev."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 9, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Michelle goes forward, motioning the others to hang back...
> 
> Sanjay? Is that you? What's going on? What are you doing here?




Sanjay stands and sighs.  "Finally.  Didn't know if I'd see you guys again.  What am I doing here?  I'm the 'terrorist'," he says sardonically using his fingers with the last word.

"Those SAP bastards weren't trying to help me, they were trying to retreive the Anaconda from me, not caring if I died in the process.  Luckily Ms. Vaile foresaw that and sent some help."  He looks back down at Vida and shakes his head.  "Poor girl, she came to help me, and she just ended up contracting the virus they had extracted from me.

"Long story, short, we came here hoping Ms. Vaile was here with the antidote.  Apparantly the bigwigs in the company got to her, but she left an assistant, a robot and a force field to help us out."  He holds up the pad with a smile.  "And I have proof for the cops and media.  SAP is toast."


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 9, 2004)

"You did tell him why we were coming, right?  You told him what happened to Kevin, right," X12 asks Thunder.


----------



## Elementor (Oct 12, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Do you think you can pull off that trick again, Speed Demon?"




"I can try." Vince states flatly was he hurries to where the woman is falling and tries the whirlwind stunt again.  

Burning another HP to Whirlwind


----------



## Calinon (Oct 15, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters
Metal Mistress, Straightjacket, Neutron*
The ISA SWAT members relax once it's clear there are a lot of EPIC members here to vouch for Sanjay.  The assistant Sanjay indicates stays relatively hidden and you can't get a good look at her.  The driver you met earlier, Vida, lays on the floor, dark veins crossing all areas of exposed skin.  As for Sanjay, while he is obviously believes himself recovered, his silver skin is also marred by darkened veins and his hospital gown is pretty much ruined.  

Ina is filming away, keeping out of the way but obviously recording for a story later.  With a brief shimmer, the force field around the floor shuts down, which should allow you to get any help up here that you need now that the situation is under control.

"That's all fine and all, sport," Cosmo says.  "But who is SAP was behind this?  It's not like the entire company is evil or anything.  Right?"

"Yeah," agrees Tara.  "Who was behind all this, and why the heck would they want to still have that virus anyway?"

*Speed Demon, Johan*
Johan, try as you might, you can't make out what the silver flash was from forty stories down.  It vanishes as quickly as it appeared.  You also notice with a quick scan of the area that the other people that had been in the room when it exploded are not with you now.  It's a simple matter of deduction to figure out where they would be now.

Speed Demon manages to get under the falling woman and get his whirlwind going barely in time.  She still hits the ground hard enough to drive the breath from her, but it saves her any serious harm.  As you stop your whirlwind and move over to help her, you find that the stunned and winded woman is none other than Allison Vaile!  Her clothing is disheveled from the fall, as is her hair, but you have no doubt the bruises on her face and arms are not the result falling at all.

While several of the officers still near you come over to offer assistance and others assist the newly arrived EMT's with the other injured people, Johan notices one of the officers who appears to hold a higher rank, pulls out a phone of some sort and starts quietly, obvious in his attempt to not draw attention to himself.  It strikes you as odd because he isn't using his police communicator he's wearing.

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England -- The York Estate*
*X12*
"Yes, I spoke with him yesterday.  Damn odd," he says, as the butler approaches.

"Good day, sir," the butler says dryly but politely.  "Master York has informed me that you're presence is no longer required today."

"No longer required?" says Thunder with some surprise.  "You realize I have his son's body here and simply wish to express to him our..."

The rest of the conversation is momentarily lost to you.  Glancing into a window nearby you swear you see Kevin walk by it.  You actually rub your eyes, but when you look again, there is a different teen walking by with a strong family resemblance, but definitely not Kevin.

"... and I think it would be best if we were to see him.  Immediately," Thunder finishes with authority.

*Jason Alfredsson York*
You and Kevin make your way to your father's study and private workshops.  Knocking, your father opens the door.

"Jason, Kevin, there you are.  Mr. Tynes said we should wait for you two to get here.  Come in," he says in a businesslike tone.  "I was just showing Mr. Tynes some of my latest equipment."

Mr. Tynes nods your way in recognition as your father begins showing some items you've never seen before.  There is a nanobot injector, lightweight armor and weapons and a variety of other interesting gadgets.

"All brand new items that should meet your requirements," he says as he completes the brief show-and-tell.

"Yeah, looks pretty good.  Kev was right; you are pretty high tech.  I'll take the lot."

"Well then," your father says as Kevin checks out one of the weapons casually.  "Let's talk about payment, shall we Mr. Tynes?"

"Payment?" the black man laughs.  "Who said anything about payin' for this?" he adds as a powerful suit of body armor starts forming over him, his clothes transforming into the metal armor before your eyes.  "Anarchy takes what they want," he says almost cheerfully as his helm clanks into place over his head.  A pair of miniature turret mounted chain guns slide into place on his shoulders while arm cannons are evident on his forearms.  From his side, you can see the jets that undoubtedly allow him to fly.  You recognize him immediately as Tank from the terrorist organization of Anarchy.

"Now sit down and shut up, and I may just keep my promise to Kev to not kill you two," he says, his voice now a more metalic sounding copy of his normal booming one.

"That'd be swell, Tank," Kevin says familiarly, without any hint of being surprised.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 15, 2004)

_That is odd..._
Johan creates an unarmored duplicate of himself, who then tries to get close enough to the police officer to hear the conversation without drawing attention. Johan himself goes over to the duplicate he doesn't have a connection with.
"Are you okay?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 15, 2004)

X12 waits for a moment to see if the butler stands aside.  

_If not:_
"We don't have time for you, whatever your name is," he says, stepping up, trying to peer through the window.  "Thunder, I think Kevin is in there - or at least something that looks like Kevin.  We need to get in there - NOW."

_If so:_
X12 rushes through the door, trying to catch up to whoever he saw that looked like Kevin, calling after them in the hall.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 15, 2004)

"Anarchy? What that mean? Kev..."

Jay instinct tells him to fight. Tank is wanted. But there is too much danger for his father, and what about Kev, what happening to him... His military training is coming back to his mind, first, secure the civilian. Civilian in a crossfire is always bad. Tank told no harm would be done, but he cannot let them act on a so call promise, just as Anarchy have a reputation to keep promise...

Jay boost his body, and take advantage of his gain speed to grabs his father and throw himself by the windows, making sure to absorb the hit. If he has the occasion, he will grab a weapon on his way, knowing that he will surely have some need of it.

OOC:
(Half) Boost
(Free) Heroic Surge
(Full) Grabs his father (and a gun if possible) and jump by the windows. +11 to jump check to absorb the fall so his father is not hurt.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "That's all fine and all, sport," Cosmo says.  "But who is SAP was behind this?  It's not like the entire company is evil or anything.  Right?"
> 
> "Yeah," agrees Tara.  "Who was behind all this, and why the heck would they want to still have that virus anyway?"




Who ever it was has to be pretty high up, I believe who ever did this murdered Pavo as well, they went to a lot of trouble to try and keep this a secret.

It would make a pretty nasty bio-weapon and if everyone believed it was gone they could work on it without anyone suspecting Michelle tells the group as she checks on Vida and Sanjay

We are going to need a doctor to make sure your both ok, she says, realising she has no medical training, and ummm Sanjay... you might want to think about making some clothes... She adds trying not to laugh.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 15, 2004)

"Nuetron, you got any recollection of who was behind this stuff? I imagine you mighta been too sick, but anything might help. Anybody know where Ms. Vaile is? Maybe she knows something. "


----------



## Elementor (Oct 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Speed Demon manages to get under the falling woman and get his whirlwind going barely in time.  She still hits the ground hard enough to drive the breath from her, but it saves her any serious harm.  As you stop your whirlwind and move over to help her, you find that the stunned and winded woman is none other than Allison Vaile!  Her clothing is disheveled from the fall, as is her hair, but you have no doubt the bruises on her face and arms are not the result falling at all.




Instantly recognizing the woman, Vince extends his wings to shield her from the sight of the nearby officers and crowd, "Allison, Allison!  You're ok.  What happened??!!  Who did this to you?"


----------



## Agamon (Oct 16, 2004)

Sanjay looks down at his ruined gown.  "Uh, whoops...modesty hasn't been a priority lately," he says a bit embarassedly, transforming the gown into a reasonable facsimile of his uniform.

"Who is it?  Well, it isn't Vaile, but it is someone above her...oh, hey I saw this guy on the vid when I tried to call Ms. Vaile.  Nothing unusual about him, but I'd know him if I saw him.  He certainly looked like a ringleader.  Real jerk."


----------



## Calinon (Oct 22, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters
Metal Mistress, Straightjacket, Neutron*
Michelle:  Despite his darkened and visible veins, Neutron seems alright.  As for Vida, she is far from alright, though it looks like she has stabilized.

Neutron:  A tailor you aren't, but simple clothing is easily created.  It isn't going to win any fashion awards, but at least it keeps you covered.  You also notice that somehow Ms. Vaile's assistant has managed to sneak past everyone in the room and out into the hall.  She gives you a quick glance and runs down towards Ms. Vaile's private rooms.

Everyone:  Several more SWAT members enter the room, including an older man who appears to be in charge.  

"That's the leader of the ISA SWAT team we talked to on the roof," Rebound says as he comes over.  "He was really happy to have our help, not like those guys on the ground.  Captain Ralina I think, but he was talking in Portuguese."

The SWAT team takes their injured members down by way of the elevator and the commander of the team heads over to you, overhearing Straightjacket's question and Neutron's response.  In tow behind him, surprisingly enough, is Ms. Price.

"So he _is _a member of EPIC after all?" the Captain says bluntly, giving Sanjay the once over.  "Damn strange to have the entire ISA force out after a member of EPIC, wouldn't you say Ms. Price?" he asks the woman behind him.

"I am sure there is a reasonable explan..." she starts to respond before Captain Ralina interrupts her by adressing you again.

"So this man," he says in way of a question.  "Tall, thin; well groomed, expensive suit.  Portuguese, right?  Silver highlights in his hair."  The last comment is a statement, not a question.

While it eludes Sanjay and Straightjacket, Michelle notices the Captain isn't looking at them but right behind them at the nearby wall.  And on that wall is a picture of the board of directors, including names which from this distance you can read.  The man he's describing is standing in the back row, directly over Ms. Vaile.  His name is Rao Telda, CEO of the board of directors of SAP.

*Speed Demon, Johan*
Johan:  Oddly enough, though you know how to duplicate, it just doesn't work.  It feels like the power to do so is there, but when you try, you feel strange and it won't activate.  However, with some deft fingers, you manage to use the remaining wiring on your suit from your adventure in cyberspace, and a few pieces of suitable metal near your feet from the explosion and fashion a small listening device, leaving your double until later.

_Gadgets:  HP used for this, granting you telescopic hearing sufficient enough to hear the conversation._

Turning the device on the officer, you overhear him clearly and manage to piece together the conversation despite the fact it is in Portuguese.

_Translated from Portuguese_:  
"Mr. Telda, we have a problem," the officer whispers into his phone.  "Two of the EPIC brats were down here and one of them caught Vaile!"

"She cannot be allowed to unveil our plans to the public.  Eliminate her," comes the response from the phone.

"But sir, I..."

"Do not argue with me Sergeant Marun.  Do what we pay you for or you know what will happen," Telda says, his voice filled with dire warning.

"I understand," says the Sergeant before hanging up and striding towards Vince.  As he moves, his form shimmers and he becomes very hard to see, hard enough that Vince appears oblivious to his coming!  You might not have noticed him had you not been watching him.

*Speed Demon*
Your attempt to shield her proves ineffective, as the officers come to assist.  A gathering media has floating cameras easily able to take pictures around you.

"Telda," she says, still apparently quite stunned.  "Guards threw me," she says, looking upwards to where she fell from.  Far above, from where she fell from the building, an SAP limosine flies out, surrounded by several silvery objects you can't quite make out from here, but which are definitely no bigger than a man.

While you see all around you, between the police, the nearby press and your attention directed upwards, you somehow fail to notice a camoflagued individual making his way towards you.

_Spot check 20 versus Blending of 22._

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England -- The York Estate
**Jason Alfredsson York*
Jay surges forward just as Kevin levels a powerful rifle towards him and Tank finishes his transformation.  With adreneline pumping through his veins, he tackles his father through the window behind him.  Jay takes the impact of the shattering glass, then lands hard, cushioning the fall for his father, but winding himself slightly.

_Jump check (DC15):  13 fails_
_Damage save (DC15):  14 fails (1S)_

From above him, Jay sees Kevin rush to the window, level the gun at his father's back and cut loose an energy blast.  Jay uses his strength to throw his father off him just in time, taking the blast fully in the chest.  The energy blast rips through him, injuring him badly.

_Damage save (DC22):  11 fails (1L, disabled)_

Jay's father is far from a fool, however, and pulls out an armband, snapping it onto Jay.  A sharp jab later, Jay's wounds suddenly knit shut and Jay sits up, completely healed!

_Healing gizmo activates at healing +4 and grants an immediate check to recover from disabled.  The check succeeds with a natural 20!  Jay is completely healed!_

_Initiatives:  Jay 24, Lord York 20, New York 19, Tank 8_

*X12*
"X12, wait," Thunder says, his eyes narrowing at the butler.  "There's something..."

The warning comes too late for you as you brush by the butler, getting a surprise when he doesn't so much as move to avoid your impact.  The bump results in a dull metallic _thunk,_ and sends you bouncing to the side a step and towards a flowerbed near the window.  You nearly end up on the ground as you trip over the leg of a man in a tuxedo.  Glancing down, you are surprised to see the dead form of the butler that stands just a few feet from you.

As this all registers with you and Thunder shouts a loud warning, the butler standing before you does a 360 at his waist, spinning in a way no human could and delivering a crushing blow to your chest.  You fly backwards to land against a tree some 40 feet away as the 'butler' shimmers, revealing a powerful attack robot, similar to the MK series you fought on your first day in New York.

_Even Thunder failed his surprise roll... sneaky robots!_

_Attack roll:  22 hits_
_Damage save (DC30):  16 fails (1L, disabled)_

The impact is staggering, but luckily for you, it seems your regenerative abilites are already back, though at a diminished state.  But even in that state you manage to shake off what normally would be a grevious injury!

_Constitution check (DC20):  28 succeeds (no longer disabled)._

As you shake your head and stagger to your feet, you hear the crash of glass quite a ways to your left.  Looking about a hundred and fifty feet down, you see a pair of men crash through a window and land on the ground hard.  Seconds later, the man on the bottom tosses the other man aside, just as a blazing beam of energy blasts into the lower man.

_Initiatives:  Thunder 25, Michael 22, Killer Robot 20, X12 12, Raisa 11_


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 22, 2004)

"Ah, Christ," X12 says as his ribs knit painfully.  Taking stock, he kneels to catch his breath, deciding his next move.


_OOC: Refocus._


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 22, 2004)

"Vince! Invisible threat behind you, aiming for her!"
Can I change those wires around to make a Stun power? If so, I'll do that and try to stun Marun. Otherwise run up and try to grapple.


----------



## Elementor (Oct 23, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Vince! Invisible threat behind you, aiming for her!"




"Oh hell, here we go again..."

Suddenly blurring with motion, Vince grabs Ms. Vaile from her prone position and leaps into action as he superspeeds through the crowd carrying Allison away to safety.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 24, 2004)

Sanjay nods at the captain's description.  "Yeah, yeah, that's the guy..."  He notices the lab assistant leaving the room and sighs.  "Where is she going?  I didn't even get to thank her."

He heads off towards the hallway behind her.  "Hey, wait up, where you going, I want to talk to you!"  he calls out to her as he leaves the room


----------



## Mimic (Oct 24, 2004)

You might want to look into the death of Pavo, I believe that Ms. Price and this Rao Telda are somehow involved in the supposed car crash, more then likely most of the board of directors as well. She says glaring at Ms. Price. Except for Ms. Vaile it would seem, I don't suppose you would happen to know where she is, do you Ms. Price?

Out of the corner of her eye she notices Sanjay leaving the room. Sanjay? Sanjay, where are you going?


----------



## Calinon (Oct 25, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters
**Metal Mistress, Straightjacket*
Captain Ralina turns to Ms. Price.  "Well, do you?" he demands of her.

"I assure you, Captain, that these wild accusations are just fanciful leaps of children's imaginations,"Ms. Price says cooly, turning on her heel to leave, but a pair of SWAT members quickly block her path at a nod from the Captain.

"I think it would be best if you stayed with us, Ms. Price," Captain Ralina says and he barks something in Portuguese.  In scant seconds, handcuffs are on Ms. Price despite her protests.  "We'll find her with or without your help," he says with certainty.

"Sir!" shouts one of the swat members who looks like he's wearing a lot of communication gear.  "Firefight on level 40, parking garage!  SAP armor units are blasting their way through our team heading to the area where that explosion happened, escorting several VIP's!"

"What!?" barks Ralina, looking briefly stunned.  But that look quickly turns to anger even as Michelle looks to where Sanjay is heading down the hall.  "Why the hell would SAP fire on ISA agents?" he screams at Ms. Price.

"I'm sure I have no idea," she says, smugly superior.  Captain Ralina looks about ready to snap, and you see his form straining at his uniform suddenly, the veins on his neck and arms standing out.

*Neutron*
You pursue the assistant, and when she sees you following, she lets out a little squeak of distress and flees towards Ms. Vaile's private quarters at the end of the hall, her odd skin turning nearly ashen as she does so.

*Speed Demon, Johan*
Johan's shout prevents Vince from being caught completely by surprise, but even as he starts moving, the familiar sound of an energy weapon discharging rings from just behind him.

_Initiative:  Marun 24, Vince 23 (2HP, 1L), Johan 6 (2HP, 1L) _

_Note:  for simplicity, initiatives will stay the same even if superspeed kicks in unless you refocus_

The turncoat ISA agent cuts loose an energy blast, momentarily giving away his location.  Vince sees the blast coming but can do nothing to avoid it completely.

_Attack roll:  22 hits (flat footed atm)_
_Damage save (DC20):  16 fails (1L)_

Fortunately, his leathery hide and durable uniform manage to absorb most of the blast, and Vince bursts into motion, tearing through the crowd of officers to a place of safety behind the EPIC Van.  As he moves, he tries to keep an eye on the traitor, and while he can sort of see him, it's hard to focus on him.  You also can faintly hear the sound of a lot of weapons fire from some distance above you.

_50% miss chance currently on all attacks against Marun._

Johan turns the wiring and his metal glove into an energy conduit, sending a crackling jolt of electricity surging towards Marun.  Just as he fires, he notices that Marun is very hard to lock down as a target, and his blast skims by the hard to see man.

_Concealment roll (low miss):  10 misses_

Police dive for cover behind vehicles and a few take aim at the blurry figure, unsure what is going on.  But none of them fire for fear of hitting their fellows, retreating towards their vehicles and the building.

Marun stalks forward, ignoring the police.  It's hard to tell where he's facing, but it soon becomes apparent that he's willing to take out anyone in his way when the next blast rips out at Johan.  It slams into his armor, sending him staggering back.  His ill double near the van screams out in pain at the exact same time.

_Attack roll:  18 hits_
_Damage save (DC20):  19 fails (1L)_

_Vince and Johan are both up._

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England -- The York Estate
Jason Alfredsson York*
Jay kips up to his feet, picking his father up onto his feet, and drags him running full tilt towards the front of the house.  Ahead, he sees someone picking themself up off the ground and hears a distinct clunking sound coming from a copse of trees to his right.  As he moves a pair of exceedingly powerful robots stomps out, making good time towards him on an intercepting vector.

A roaring sound heralds the chase, and as he quickly glances back, Jay sees Kevin leap from the broken window, armor forming around him as he engages an air jet system and rockets after he and his father, a maniacal gleam in his eye.

"I'm just grabbin' the gear, New York," shouts Tank from inside.  "You take care of business, kid!"

_Initiatives: Jay 24, Lord York 20, New York 19, Super-Killer Robots 11, Tank 8_

*X12*
As X12 clears his head, he sees the man that got shot suddenly leap to his feet, grab the other man and both charge towards the front of the house.  As they run, an armored man flies out of the window, rocketting after them and two huge walking robots burst from the trees nearby on an intercept course with the two men, obviously intent on stopping them.

_Initiatives: Thunder 25, Michael 22, X12 21 Killer Robot 20, Raisa 11_

However, things are not progressing all that splendidly on your own side of the house.  Thunder sends a blazing bolt of electricity into the robot, enough to make everyone feel like ants are crawling over your skin.  The light is intense, and the scent of ozone fills the air, but when you blink away the spots, the robot remains undamaged!

Michael instantly transform into his hybrid-self, charging forward and ripping his powerful claws across the chest of the machine.  He fares slightly better than Thunder did, leaving an X of scored marks on the chestplate of the killer robot.  His victory is short-lived.

The Robot spins its top again, slamming out with its arm and sending Michael soaring back to land with a crunch on Kevin's coffin.  The coffin falls over and the lid pops open, but you can't see if the body fell out.  Michael barely manages to get to his feet shakily.

The robot continues its motion, slamming a heavy metal arm at Thunder.  With a feat of agility you didn't expect, Thunder manages to barely avoid getting his head caved in, surprising you by not relying on his energy field to protect him.

The robot's top spins around again, but this time its momentum is halted as Raisa steps between Thunder and the robot and stops the swinging arm with a simple forearm block.  With a fierce twist, she tears the arm clean off the machine!  Sparks fly and the robot wobbles, but somehow remains active!

Thunder dives in a roll behind the robot, deftly avoiding the remaining clutching hand of the machine and kicking into the back of its robotic knees.  The robot staggers and drops to its knees on the ground.

Michael takes a single step forward, then collapses to his knees as well, clutching his chest and groaning in pain.

_X12 is up!_


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 25, 2004)

X12 moves to Michael and tries to heal his wounds.  He tries to avoid looking at the splayed coffin.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 25, 2004)

*OoC:* Shouldn't the Damage save DC be 16 thanks to armor?

*IC:* Johan fires another shot at the blurry assailant.
"Good ISA Officers, please help us to refrain this man. He is intending to end Ms. Vaile's life, and it would bring you very good publicity if you helped save her life."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 25, 2004)

Instictively Michelle takes a step away from the captain, her forcefield flickering to life about her.

Regaining her composure quickly she address the man. "Captain, Epic would gladly lend our assistance if ISA was in need of some more help. Obviously those men know what is going on and it would be best if they were dealt with as quickly as possible."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 27, 2004)

Sanjay continues to persue the woman to Ms. Vaile's quarters.  "Hey, wait!  What's the matter?  You helped me, I don't want to hurt you..." he says as calmly as possible while chasing after her.

"She won't tell me her name or what she can do, and now she's running away in fear.  What the heck is her deal?" he thinks.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 28, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters*
*Metal Mistress, Straightjacket
*"Put the call in to Loco," Captain Ralina says to his communications officer. "In the mean time, any assistance EPIC can supply in preventing their escape and protecting the officers in the garage would be appreciated. You can get there faster than we can. Level 40 parking garage," he says already heading towards the elevators. "Minian, seal this floor and take _her_ into custody," he orders an officer, indicating Ms. Price. "The rest of you, lets move!"

With that, most of the SWAT team moves for the elevators.

_You know how to get to the garage and for those that can move outside the elevators, it will take just two rounds to get there, even if you carry those that can't. If Straightjacket wants to go King Kong style, it'll take just one DC20 climb check and three rounds to do a controlled slide down the corner of the building to the garage._

*Neutron*
Despite your best efforts to calm her reaction, it doesn't work. You easily catch up to her before she can fully open the door. You just saw her use a palm and retinal scanner and hear the computer ask "Voice print authorization required," as you come up behind her.

_Diplomacy (DC20): 12 fails_

"Al..." she starts when she notices you and lets out another squeal of panic, flattening her back against the door. "Nonono! Go away! Don't let them see me!" she says in a panic. You notice the color scheme in the office seems to be specifically designed to help her hide effectively as she would be very hard to see if you weren't standing where you are.

_Spot check (DC15): 18 succeeds_

"Voice print not recognized. Please vocalize again for voice print authorization," the computer drones.

*Speed Demon, Johan*
As Vince stays behind the van with Ms. Vaile, Johan cuts out a blast of energy towards the blurry Marun. This time, he's lucky and the blast strikes true, a crackling of electricity momentarily making him easy to see. 

_Concealment roll (low miss): 19 hits_
_Attack roll: 17 hits_
_Damage save (DC20): 16 fails (VP 21 succeeds)_

Most of the officers remain unwilling to shoot for fear of hitting someone, but one of the officers on hand is quicker thinking than the others, grabbing something out of one of the cars resembling a plasma cannon. 

_Diplomacy (DC15): 15 succeeds_

He puts the weapon on his shoulder, and fires a yellow energy glob at Marun. As it streaks at the electrically encompassed man, it rapidly expands into a net, but glances just wide, hitting the EPIC Van and disappating.

_Initiative: Marun 24 (1VP), Vince 23 (2HP, 1L), Johan 6 (3HP, 2L) _

Marun continues moving to the van where Vince is hiding Ms. Vaile, blasting the prone version of Johan sitting there.  The blast slams him in the chest and he slumps unconscious.  The mobile Johan feels a lancing pain burst through his own chest, winding him.

_Damage save (DC20):  11 (HP to re-roll -- 17 fails -- 1L)_

_Vince and Johan are up again._

_This combat was edited for an error in the type of weapon Johan tinkered up._

*October 26, 2120*
*Dover, England -- The York Estate
**X12*
The other battle is quickly rushing your way, scary robots and someone in flying armor giving chase to the two men running towards you. You easily reach Michael's side, and his regeneration is already kicking in, his wounds quickly closing. However, it seems that he hasn't been able to recover from his internal injuries. You slide a glove off and touch him briefly. You quickly realize your healing power is very low still.

_You take 0 lethal, and Michael gets a recovery check (DC20), but only gets a 7 with your help. On his own action, he got a recovery check (DC20) and got a 15._

Fortunately, you are not on the same side of the coffin that the body would have spilled out from.

Raisa uses her makeshift club to hammer the crap out of the Killer Robot, delivering a blow that sends it smashing into the marble pillars outside the main door. The pillars buckle and the entire archway collapses, crushing the robot into scrap!

Over the roof of the house, the person in armor can be seen just above the top of the mansion, and a few moments later, a second, larger suit appears.

Thunder quickly takes stock of the information. "Tank and New York; and they're chasing someone," he barks out to all of you. "Raisa, X12; head towards them on the ground and watch out. Tank likes robots. Lots of robots. Leave Michael and let his regeneration help him recover. I'll handle the two suits," he says, lightning crackling about him as he already lifts into the air. "Watch out for sonic attacks from Tank. He likes to disorient before he moves in for the kill. New York has a very, very big gun. Don't get hit by it," he says with a little smirk.

With that, he shoots up like a bolt of lightning about 60 feet in a blink of an eye, then claps his hands together before him. From an empty sky, a dual bolt of lightning streaks down, slamming into both battle suits. The smaller one is knocked into the ground, but the larger one, obviously Tank, seems mostly unaffected.

_Thunder is using leadership and everyone gets +1 to all rolls. Combined the initiatives and adjusted them for leadership._

_Initiatives: __Initiatives: Thunder 26, Michael 23, X12 22, Jay 21, Lord York 21, Killer Robot 20, New York 19, Super-Killer Robots 11, Raisa 11, Tank 8_

*X12 is up!*


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 28, 2004)

*OoC:* I thought I asked for Stun, not Energy Blast? Or did you deem that impossible with the current equipment?

*IC:* Johan turns on his communicator even as he takes another shot at Marun.
"EPIC members in range, back-up requested. We have an assailant equipped with perception distractor technology trying to get Ms. Vaile."


----------



## Elementor (Oct 29, 2004)

"Keep your head down.  You should be safe back here Ms. Vaile." Vince tries to say as convincingly as possible with someone who tried to kill her mere yards away.  With that, he leaps up and over the EPIC van (a little wing action) to swoop down at the blurry fool that blasted him moments ago.  With a flick of his tail Vince will try to use his newest weapon on the attacker.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 29, 2004)

Michelle nods and lifts off into the air, her forcefield still flickering about her. "Anyone who can fly come with me, the rest make your way down as quickly as possible." She will then proceed to fly through the hole in the roof and head towards the parking garage.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> "EPIC members in range, back-up requested. We have an assailant equipped with perception distractor technology trying to get Ms. Vaile."




Michelle activates her communicator. "Understood Johan, we have our hands full here but I will try and send help. Sanjay did you hear that? Ms. Vaile is in trouble and needs help, you need to go assist Johan and Vince."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 29, 2004)

Jay look around... it wasn't his best move he thought. Out in the open, he is an easier target, even more for a flying opponent... and how could Kev be an opponent? He was a bit strange, but attcking his family is not something he would do.

Jay quickly scan around, and try to find some cover from both the killer robots and the air. "No time to waste here... father, we will find some cover, and you'll stay there. And where is sister?" HE starts to run to the nearest cover he had spot.

OOC:
He use Heroic Surge to take more distqnce if he can reach the cover with a simple run. He is still carrying his father.

Combat Guideline:
Jay will first put civilian in safety, his father first. Once he is in safety, he will try to destroy the robots, and to put out of combat Kevin with the less harm possible.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 29, 2004)

Michelle almost makes it to the roof before she stops and snaps her fingers "Sanjay doesn't have his communicator, how could I forget that."  She quickly scans the room until she sees Rebound. "Rebound go find Sanjay, tell him to go help Johan and Vince protect Ms. Vaile and then get down to the garage and tell the captain that Ms. Vaile is in danger."

With that she will once again fly towards the garage.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 30, 2004)

"I'm gonna take the express route down" says John as he grows to full size, thumps his chest like King Kong and starts a controlled slide down the outside of the building. 

buzzard


----------



## Agamon (Oct 30, 2004)

Sanjay glances over his shoulder with a confused shrug.  "What?  Let who see you?  The cops?  SAP?  What are you so afraid of?"

He frowns with some disapointment and says, "Look, I just wanted to thank you for your help.  Vida would be dead and I probably wouldn't be much better off myself if you hadn't helped us."  He considers turning to head back, but first adds, "You know, if you need help, I'd gladly do so."


----------



## Calinon (Oct 30, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters
Metal Mistress, Straightjacket*
Straightjacket reaches up and easily pulls himself up through the hole in the roof, his elastic body stretching up.  His father smacks Michelle on the rear hard enough to resound through the room and earn him another hard blast.  His form flashes bright green as he absorbs the damage and he flies up after his son with a laugh.  Cosmo leaps up another of the openings, right to the roof.  Tara follows suit, clinging to the side of the hole and scuttling up like an insect.

Quickly making his way to the side of the building, Straightjacket tries not to glance down from the dizzying height, then grows to full height and starts sliding his way rapidly down the side of the building at dangerous speed.  He uses his elasticity to grant him a better grip, moving rapidly downward.

_Hero point to temporarily gain clinging feat.  Go kong boy go!_

_Climb check (DC25) with a +20 (climb plus clinging) to the roll.  Result is 39, allowing you to basically move at run speed down the side of the building.  Yes, I made all that up _

Cosmo manages the feat with far more grace, but basically the same speed, running flat out down the side of the building as if he were on the ground.  Straightjacket's dad keeps pace easily, as does Tara, flying outside the building but not darting ahead.

Michelle disappears back downstairs to give Rebound instructions, then reappears up top to find herself lagging behind the others who are zipping down towards the level 40 parking garage, and quickly catches up.

As the lot of you approach the garage, energy blasts can be seen ripping out from the building, and the sound of battle is evident.  A smoking ISA Armored Hovership appears near the edge of the garage bay, moving towards an inevitable plumet earthward.  You see a single armored individual standing near the ledge as well, his gleaming silver armor looking exactly like the armored guards at the research facility.

_Initiatives:  Unknown_2 28, Straightjacket 22, Metal Mistress 20, Unknown_1 19, Cosmo 18, Tara 17, Armor Suits 15, SJ's Dad 14, ISA SWAT 12_

_Straightjacket and Metal Mistress are up!_

*Neutron*
"Anyone!" she exclaims with a shaking voice.  "Just... just go away!"

"Hey, Sanjay?" comes Rebound's voice from some distance.  "Where are you, mate!?"  His voice gets louder as he opens the lab door and starts to come into the hall.

The lab assistant lets out another squeal of fear and turns back quickly to the door.  "Alison Vaile!" she says hastily.  The door slides open immediately and she pretty much falls in.  She hits a panel on the other side, and the door slides rapidly shut, leaving you with a stunned expression in the hall.

The last thing you see of her is a terrified look as Rebound comes towards you, her skin turned a rich blue-green and tears running down her face.

"Hey, mate!  There you are," Rebound says as he reaches you.  "Who was that?" he asks, then continues with, "Never mind that, actually!  Vince and Johan are on the ground with Ms. Vaile!  Some assassin is trying to off her!  We gotta get down there!"

*Johan, Speed Demon*
_Initiative: Marun 24 (2VP, power-stunned), Vince 23 (2HP, 1L), Johan 6 (3HP, 2L) _

Vince leaps up with a beat of his wings, and plumets downward at his attacker, leading with his tail.

_Concealment roll (low miss): 11 hits
Attack roll: 18 hits_
_Will save (DC15): 12 fails (VP 15 succeeds)_

Vince hits hard, jabbing his slender tip of his tail into Marun.  He instinctively causes a release of poison, but just as it reaches the tip, Marun yanks the tail out, his image blurring again as the poison splatters the ground.

Johan blasts at Marun again as well, narrowly missing Vince, but the stunning electricity hits right where Vince's tail did.  

_Concealment roll (low miss):  14 hits_
_Attack roll:  17 hits_
_Will save (DC15):  10 fails (no VP available) -- stunned_

Marun staggers backward, electricity outlining his form clearly as he reels from the hit and tries to recover.  As his form snaps back into focus, you see him in his ISA officer uniform, but out of place are a pair of large metal bracers he has attached to his wrists.

_Will save (DC15):  14 fails (VP 24 succeeds) ... but he's not blurry as he doesn't get an action this round!_

The officer with the energy net weapon is busy waiting for the thing to recharge, and doesn't get a shot off.

_Vince and Johan are up again._

*October 26, 2120
**Dover, England -- The York Estate
*_Battle will continue once X12 posts._


----------



## Calinon (Oct 30, 2004)

Curses on you, double post!


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 30, 2004)

X12 follows Thunder's orders, heading towards the other oncoming fight.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 30, 2004)

If Johan knows that Marus isn't stunned anymore, he gets closer and fires another blast. Otherwise get closer and ready to fire a blast at first suspicious move.
"Vince, try to remove the bracers from him, or to dismantle them if that doesn't work."


----------



## Elementor (Oct 30, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Vince, try to remove the bracers from him, or to dismantle them if that doesn't work."




"You read my mind..." Vince states as he dashes forth with a Mach One punch to the right bracer.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 31, 2004)

Michelle will attempt to push back the Armored Hovership back into the garage, or at least stop it from tipping over. StraightJacket, Cosmo take out the armored units the rest of you reinforce the ISA line, those VIPs can't get away.

<powers: flight, forcefield, energy control, leadership>


----------



## Calinon (Oct 31, 2004)

*October 26, 2120
**Dover, England -- The York Estate
X12*
As you and Raisa head towards the side of the mansion, you discover Thunder was indeed correct.  A pair of massive attack robots (think Judge Dread robots) are stomping their way rapidly towards a pair of men, one carrying the other.  Despite the best efforts to get ahead of the robots, the machines have a good trajectory to intercept them shortly.  Luckily, you'll intercept them at the same time.

From your closer distance, you can see the person carrying the other is a teen like yourselves, and bears a striking resemblance to the older man he is carrying, as well as to Kevin.  That thought is quickly extinguished, however, as one robot opens up with a roar of projectile cannon fire at the pair, and the other shifts course slightly, launching a spray of bullets at you and Raisa!

*Jason Alfredsson York*
As you run hard, trying to find a place to safely hide your father, a young man and woman, dressed in stylish and functional uniforms come rushing around the corner of the house.  They close the gap to you quickly, and you can make out the logo of EPIC on their uniforms, though you don't recognize either of them.

An explosion of light above you draws your attention and you see Thunder, unmistakeable in his uniform and crackling electrical field.  Your hair on your arms stands on end as an electrical discharge hits behind you somewhere, and you hear something crash into the ground.  But your attention is quickly diverted by the sounds of machine-gun fire as the massive robots chasing you open fire on you and the pair of teens rushing towards you!

_Attack rolls vs JAY:  14, 12, 15, 13, 12, 22 (miss x5, critical hit)_
_Damage save (DC32):  Natural 20 succeeds!_

_Attack rolls vs X12:  10, 20, 14 (miss x2, hit)_
_Damage save (DC27):  24 fails (1L)_

With heightened abilities, Jay manages to twist just enough to avoid getting hit, just barely, but drops his father in the process.  Luckily, his father, ex-military as he is, is far from helpless, and is quickly to his feet, running beside Jay towards Raisa and X12.  As he hops up, he tosses a small tube to Jay, who catches it, and pulls one out for himself.  Shimmering blades of vibrating energy leap forth from the tubes.

_Vibro-sword:  Weapon +8L (stunt:  penetrating attack x3, flaw:  a roll of 10 or less that misses results in the wielder taking damage)_

Raisa takes all three shots without flinching, the bullets bouncing off her and into the ground about her.  X12 nearly avoids getting hit, but one bullet tears through his arm, leaving a painful wound that will be slow to heal.

Well behind Jay and Lord York, the armored individual that Thunder knocked from the sky is climbing to his feet.  Without question, the EPIC members know that is "New York" now; the clone of Kevin who broke off after Kevin mimiced Split.  That of course, explains a lot to X12.

Above the field, a battle you don't want a piece of rages.  Tank fires in an effort to keep Thunder at bay as you hear the screams of ram-jet engines as a quartet of small, flying, robotic hoverships launch from the trees behind the mansion and streak upwards, guns blazing at the powerful dynamo.  Crackles of lightning intercept the incoming fire, leaving Thunder unscathed.  Suddenly, an electrical charge surges up from the ground, leaving you all feeling like you just licked something minorly electric in nature.  Lightning crackles up into the two robots on the ground weakly, as well as into New York, but for the four flying robots and Tank, the effect is far more visible and devastating.  The robots explode violently, and Tank's armor momentarily loses power and the Anarchy villain crashes through the roof of the mansion.

You've lost sight of Michael, but he hasn't resurfaced just yet, so he must still be recovering.

_Initiatives: Initiatives: Thunder 26, Michael 23, X12 22 (1L), Jay 21, Lord York 21, New York 19 (1L), Super-Killer Robots 11 (1D each), Raisa 11, Tank 8 (1L)_

_X12 and Jay are up, and both are within striking distance of the robots._


----------



## Agamon (Oct 31, 2004)

Sanjay stares in confusion as the girl moves into the room, only half listening to Rebound.  "Wow, talk about shy."  He turns to Rebound, realization finally coming to him.  "Did you say someone's trying to kill Ms. Vaille?  Bloody hell, I hate this place."  He takes a few quicks steps before lauching himself into flight down the hall, back to the room and out a window, desending to the ground.


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 31, 2004)

_"It worked once before, maybe it will work again,"_ X12 thinks to himself, preparing for the worst should his idea not work.

Standing firm, he squares with the robot and states in a clear voice, "ROBOT - Initiate Directive Override - Directive 12."  Not fully expecting this to work, however...

_OOC: Half action, issue 'order.'  Half action: Total Defense, just in case._


----------



## Velmont (Nov 1, 2004)

"Thanks!" is the onlmy word that get out of Jay mouth as he catch the blade. He doesn't take time and quickly move and try to strike at what he thinks is the sensors of the robot.

OOC:
RR any attack roll that is equals of 12 or less (with known modifiers) and saves of 15 or less (with known modifiers)


----------



## Calinon (Nov 1, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters
Metal Mistress, Straightjacket*
_Initiatives: Red Armor 28, Straightjacket 22 (1HP, 1L), Metal Mistress 20, Neutron 20, Green Armor 19, Cosmo 18 (1HP, 1L, stunned), Tara 17, Armor Suits 15 (17 -- prone), SJ's Dad 14, ISA SWAT 12_

Straightjacket arrests his slide by gripping the upper lip of the parking garage entrance and swinging inside just as the hovership starts falling earthward.  He lands hard on his feet, shaking the tower slightly with his impact and finds himself in the middle of over twenty silver suits of armor spread about the immediate area.  There is an armored limosine making its way towards the parking garage exit, which Straightjacket now blocks the path to.  Among the suits of armor are two with distinctive markings.  One has red on the shoulders, elbows and knees, along with a red visor, while two others have green on the same areas.  The markings seem to denote rank.  Each and every suit has a logo on it.  It's definitely familiar.  If only you'd studied ARIS's database more closely!

While severely outnumbered, Sj does have some good news.  He appears to have caught them all by surprise!

Acting quickly, slams both hands straight down into the floor of the garage.  The floor ripples outward from him like a wave, and nearly all of the suits end up on their tin can rears!  The limo is unaffected.

_Hope you don't mind me posting for you today.  I may not get another post in until Friday._

_Straightjacket spends a hero point for the Shockwave Extra for a round.  The only suits that made their saves are the ones with colors on them.  The others are all prone._

Michelle grabs at the hovership as it falls out of the garage and falls earthward.  It's heavy, right near the edge of her limits, but she manages to arrest its fall.  Putting it back in the garage may prove impossible with the amount of activity in there.  It is roughly 400 feet to the ground, and probably about 300 feet to the nearest rooftop of another building that could support the thing.  It appears to be badly damaged and unable to fly, and there are a number of people within.

Cosmo makes the turn into the garage, running easily along the roof.  Seeing everyone knocked on their keesters, he takes advantage of that and the surprise Straightjacket caused to slam himself into one of the green armor suits.  The suit gets the worst of the impact, flying back into a pillar and giving off a huge burst of sparks before staggering forward, falling to its knees and then keeling over forward.  Cosmo sees the emblem on the armor as well.

"Crap, it's MERC," he says into the communicator before glancing about at the other standing men.  He focuses on the red armored man.  "Heads up; Jackal is here."

Tara streaks into the garage, ignoring the suits.  She lands hard right infront of the limo, bringing both her insectoid arms lancing down into and through the engine and into the floor.  The hovercar backfires loudly, its engine going out and it crashes to the crumbled concrete, immobile.

SJ's dad flies in, his green glow surging as he delivers a crushing blow to the other green standing armor suit.  It is badly dented, but the man within seems to shake off any lasting harm, sliding back a few feet from the impact before regaining his solid footing.

"Hey, someone recognizes me," rumbles the man in the red armor.  "Aint that special."  He lines up both Cosmo and Straightjacket with both arms.  The gloves on his suit vanish, turning into cannons, and he blasts at both of them with red jets of energy.

_Attack roll:  20 hits_
_Damage save (DC27):  22 fails (1L) -- you got your protection added to the save_

Straightjacket catches the searing energy in chest, his suit taking the hit well, while Cosmo is sent flying backwards into a parked hovership, shattering the side windows with the impact.  He slumps down, stunned.

_Straightjacket and Metal Mistress are up!_

*Neutron*
You zip down the hall, past the few remaining guards and make a pane of glassteel vanish, zipping ouside.  Soaring down, you see the others entering a parking garage, Michelle holding up a disabled ISA hovership.  Below, you can barely make out the streaking form of Vince, and frankly, from this height, it looks like he has things well in hand.  You probably are more needed at that garage fight than down there.

_It's up to you as to where you go.  If you want to partake in the garage fight, you are up as well.  If not, it's another round to get down to the ground._

Rebound falls past you at terminal velocity.  "Be back up in a seconnnnnnnnd!" he calls as he prepares to rebound back to the parking garage.

*Speed Demon, Johan*
_Initiative: Marun 24 (2VP, stunned, helpless, bracers destroyed), Vince 23 (2HP, 1L), Johan 6 (3HP, 2L)_

Vince zips away from Marun, reversing direction and delivering a fake punch to his head as he delivers a blistering blow to Marun's right bracer.  The bracer quite literally explodes, and there is a brief power surge before the second bracer suddenly opens up and falls off.

_Attack roll:  Natural 20 (critical hit) -- Kablooie!  It can't survive... more damage than hardness by quite some way._

Johan cuts loose a blast at the now easy to see Marun, catching him the chest fully.  Marun slumps back, stunned again.

_Attack roll:  18 hits_
_Will save:  12 fails (stunned)_

The officer with the net device lets another net fly.  Vince calmly steps out of the way just as the net is about to envelop him, and the net hits its true target, Marun.  It slams him forcibly into the EPIC van and secures itself to the side, rendering the traitor helpless.  His gun clatters from his fingers to the ground at Vince's feet.

_That's some good and proper ownage there..._

*October 26, 2120
**Dover, England -- The York Estate
X12, Jay*
_Initiatives: Thunder 26, Michael 23 (1L, disabled), X12 22 (1L), Jay 21 (1L, stunned), Lord York 21, New York 19 (1L), Super-Killer Robot 11 (2D, other is destroyed), Raisa 11 (1L, KO), Tank 8 (1L)_

X12's shout at the robots doesn't have the desired effect, as both robots completely ignore him.  Half expecting that, he drops into a guard position.

Jay leaps forward, driving the energy blade in a slash across the face of the robot.  Sparks fly as the head is neatly bisected diagonally and the robot, it's visual cortex and processing units destroyed, rumbles to a halt.

_Attack roll:  Natural 20 (critical hit!)_
_Damage save (DC26 I think... not that it matters):  12 fails (Kerpow!)_

Lord York hefts the sword in one hand throws it end over end at the second robot.  The sword lances through the robot's back, the tip appearing through the chestplate before it deactivates and falls to the ground behind the robot.  The robot keeps on coming.

The super-killer robot ignores the hole in it and cuts loose a single, insanely powerful blast at Raisa.  The shot catches her in the chest, driving her back over a hundred feet.  She smashes through a fountain, and ends up buried in rubble from which she doesn't emerge.

New York stands up and an immense cannon forms over his shoulders, dropping down infront of his chest like a tank cannon.  A red beam strikes Jay in the back, unbeknownst to him, and moments later, a cannon blast of pure energy rips through the distance and burns into Jay.  The cannon is persistant, and New York has a solid bead on the boy.

_Attack roll:  24 hits_
_Damage save (DC27):  12 fails -- HP 18 (1L, stunned... persistant damage)_

_The cannon is like Split's cannon._

An intense barrage of cannon fire erupts from the house.  Most are destroyed by Thunder's electrical field, but he does take a few hits as he plumets downward into the house after Tank.  An explosion knocks out windows and the back wall of the mansion.

_X12 is up.  Jay is stunned so no action._


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 1, 2004)

"Thank you, officer, you were of great assistance." Johan says to the police that used the net weapon. "Vince, could you check up on Ms. Vaile, please?"
He goes over and removes any weapons and/or utility belts from Marus that he can, and then leaves him there for the moment. He then goes over to check the condition of his duplicate-that-is-definately-not-acting-like-a-duplicate.


----------



## Mordane76 (Nov 1, 2004)

X12 moves to interpose himself in the path of the beam.  "Move it, man!" he yells back at Jay.


_OOC: If something bad happens to me - like stun or knock-out results, I'll spend an HP to re-roll/overcome._


----------



## Mimic (Nov 1, 2004)

Michelle will lower the hovership down to the ground as quickly as possible and then get back up to the fight.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 2, 2004)

OOC: I know where Neutron would be most useful, but going on what he knows, Ms. Vaile is in trouble on the ground, he has no idea what's happening in the garage, so he'll continue his flight earthward.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 3, 2004)

"Kev... I can't beleive it... why are you doing that?"  He looks around and see that the robot are still coming. He must find something... maybe if... "Kev. Are you a York or not. You need the job to be done by robots. Is it because you are so lame, even with that armor. Come on Kev, you've always wnated to beat me hand-to-hand when we were young. Now you're grown up, show what man you've became! Be a York!"

OOC: Spend a HP to unstun if possible, and then Taunt him to fight in hand to hand against him. If time allow, he will boost again himself...


----------



## Calinon (Nov 4, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters*
*Metal Mistress, Straightjacket*
_Initiatives: Red Armor 28, Straightjacket 22 (1HP, 2L, stunned), Metal Mistress 20 (1HP, 1L), Cosmo 18 (1HP, 1L), Tara 17 (1HP), Armor Suits 15 (9 -- prone, 8 -- falling), SJ's Dad 14, Rebound 13, ISA SWAT 12_

Straightjacket moves forward past the side of the limosine and stretches to try to engulf MERC's Jackal in a bearhug.

_Attack roll:  22 hits_
_Opposed grapple:  SJ 34, Jackal 40_

Though he nearly gets a hold of the mercenary, Jackal's body armor provides him with amazing strength, enough to manage to shake off Straighjacket and force him back with a hard shove to the stomach.

Michelle starts the laborious mission of lowering the hovership to the ground safely.  She ends up a hundred feet down from the garage in short form.  Now out of sight, her ability to lead the group is eliminated.

_Which will take you five full rounds, plus another to get back._

The dented green armor unit blasts at SJ's dad.  The blasts knocks him through the air ten feet before he arrests his motion and flares a nearly blinding green, emerging unharmed.

Anchoring herself to the floor with her insectoid arms, Tara starts buzzing her wings rapidly.  They create a massive vortex of air behind her, propelling many of the armor suits out of the garage and into the sky, plumetting earthward!

_HP for air control._

Eight of the suits plumet past Michelle before rockets allow them to right themselves, leaving them below her by about fifty feet.  They all raise arm cannons to blast at her, trying to shoot around the armored hovership.

_Attack rolls(DC21):  17, 21 (hit), 19, 25 (hit), natural 20 (crit), natural 1, 11, 21 (hit)_
_Damage saves (DC15)x3:  13 (1L), 4 (HP-16 success), natural 20 (success)_
_Damage save (DC20):  21 (success)_

Inside the garage, the remaining nine armored mercenaries climb to their feet, blasting at Tara, Straighjacket's dad and Straightjacket.

_Attack rolls (DC16):  10, 17 (hit), 22 (hit) -- Inneffectual attacks_

Straightjackets toughened hide deflects the attacks effectively.  Tara manages to nimbly avoid getting hit at all.  However, Straightjacket's dad is hit three times.  Each blast causes him to flare even more brightly as he continues to absorb the energy blasts.

He channels the energy into a powerful blast of his own, driving into the green armor suit and sending him smashing into and through the wall of the parking garage and into the building itself.  The armor lays through the hole, only his legs sticking out, and doesn't get up again.

Rebound suddenly enters upon his return voyage from the ground, blasting up from beneath Michelle.  He impacts one of the flying guards, slamming him bodily into the bottom of the armored vehicle before plummetting again to the earth to rebound again.  The guard falls with him, making a small crater a dozen feet outside the police circle near Vince.

It becomes quickly evident that ISA's weapons are proving ineffective against the powerful damage absorbing armor of the mercenaries.  They fire on the mercs, but their blasts don't so much as scratch the armor.

"Strength boost on the glowing man, gentlemen!" barks Jackal.  "Stop fueling his powers!"  He wastes no time on SJ's dad however, leaping into the air and slamminig his fists into SJ's shoulders, driving him to his knees!

_Attack roll (DC16):  28_
_Damage saves (DC31):  24 (1L, stunned)_

_Straightjacket and Metal Mistress are up!  SJ can use a hp to recover from the stun before his turn._

*Neutron*
As you fly towards the ground, you see a number of silver armored guards fall from the parking garage, propelled by a gust of wind.  They fall just past Michelle and the armored car she is carrying before arresting their fall.  Rebound comes back up from the ground, slamming one into the bottom of the armored hovercraft before both he and the unconscious guard fall to the ground.  You see Rebound start his way back up, but the divot left by the armored guard is quite impressive, even from this height.

You also see all of the guards blasting at Michelle.  Basically, a 7 on 1 scrap... well, 6 on 1 now thanks to Rebound.  Several of the guards take note of your approach, turning towards you as the others start to try to surround Michelle.

Out of the corner of your eye, you see a streak of color on the ground closing towards the SAP tower fast.  The colors could only be Loco.  Several other figures are closing in on you and the building from a short distance away, moving fast!

_Spot check 18 succeeds!_

*Speed Demon, Johan*
Johan manages to completely disarm Marun, who is effectively trapped.  Police move in to cuff him and take him into custody.  Even the men who were originally siding with him have had a change of heart.

While Vince checks on Ms. Vaile, you start over towards your duplicate when about forty feet away, Rebound suddenly impacts the ground with an OOF and rebounds into the sky!  A few seconds later, he's back, and a small explosino erupts from the ground as a silver armored man slams into the ground face first.  From the crater he makes and how he is laying, he's definitely dead.

And Vince didn't do it!

Looking up, you can see a battle brewing in the sky some 300 feet above you.

Your duplicate is mumbling something incoherent, with a wild look in his eyes.  What he sees, you can't tell, but he's not looking at anything in particular, just staring into the distance, mumbling.

Vince hears a familiar sound, like a loud drill, and it's getting closer.  It sounds like Loco!

*October 26, 2120*
*Dover, England -- The York Estate*
*X12, Jay*
_Initiatives: Thunder 26 (2L, 1HP), Michael 23 (1HP, 1L), X12 22 (2L), Jay 21 (1L), Lord York 21, New York 19 (1L), Super-Killer Robot 11 (3D-only one cannon, other is destroyed), Raisa 11 (1L, KO), Tank 8 (3L, 1VP)_

X12 rushes up and steps in front of the energy beam being shot into Jay by New York, and promptly thinks that probably wasn't the best idea in the world.  His body erupts in pain and he goes flying back as Jay falls prone to the ground.  His motion is halted when he slams into the robot that just knocked Raisa for a loop.  New York promptly disengages his beam, trying to reaquire Jay as a target.

_Damage save (DC27):  16 (HP lower) (1L, disabled)_
_X12 will get a DC20 con check next round to recover, with +5 for his regeneration, super con and normal con bonus' total._

Jay lays prone, shaking his head to clear the cobwebs.  His energy blade now lies just to his side, turned off.  He's only able to catch his breath this round.  As he does so, he sees a red crosshair on his chest.  Instinctively, he rolls to the side as a blast from New York's cannon burns a deep groove in the ground where he was just laying!

_Attack roll:  14 misses!_

Lord York rushes forward to reclaim his sword.  Turning it on again, he thrusts it again into the robot, managing to sever an arm cannon!  The robot, however, just will not die!

The entire ground shakes as the battle within the house continues.  Thunder flies through an outer wall, skidding across the ground.  Without even getting up, he cuts loose enough electrical energy to cause the remaining walls in that section of the mansion that they explode, collapsing the structure on top of Tank!

_X12 constitution check (DC20):  8 (HP 21).  You are recovered._

_X12 and Jay are both up._


----------



## Elementor (Nov 5, 2004)

With Rebounds sudden entrance and departure, Vince looks skyward towards the ensuing battle.  "Johan take care of Ms Vaile please, I better go help up there.  Oh!  And I hear Loco coming.  Try not to let him take all the credit for the people we save today ok." he says with a wink and a smirk.

With that, Vince launches himself upward with superflight and will Mach One Punch the closest person that is attacking an EPIC member.  (I assume that will be one of the silver guards blasting at Michele)  Vince will be dodging whichever enemy appears to be the most powerful that he has seen from his vantage point.

Powers:  Superspeed, Superflight, Mach One Punch and Dodging


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 5, 2004)

"Yes, I will do that," Johan says as Vince leaves. He hoped he could be there, fighting alongside the others, but he knew there was little chance for him to make it in time, so it would be of no use trying. Bur Ms. Vaile needed protection, and he was going to make sure she was safe.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 5, 2004)

Jay take the sword lying next to him, and gather his strenght. He leaps high in the air, flying next to Kevin and try to strike in the jets of his armor, so Kev will be pin on the ground.

OOC: Spend a HP to gain Leaping. If Kev is too high for that, he will go help his father first, so they could team up against Kev...


----------



## Mimic (Nov 5, 2004)

If its possible before Vince gets there she will do an area attack that encompasses all the armored men but not the building/hovership or any other innocent people. If she can't then she will blast at one of the men. She will continue down with the hover ship, using it as a shield if needed.

<powers: flight, energy control: magnetics, forcefield, energy blast>


----------



## Agamon (Nov 6, 2004)

"What the hell is going on?" Sanjay says angrily, recognizing (I assume) the silver armor of Michelle's attackers.  As some of them turn on him he asks, "So exactly how good is the pay for getting your ass kicked?"  He lets loose a plasma blast at the nearest enemy (+7 Energy Blast).


----------



## Calinon (Nov 6, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters*
*Metal Mistress, Straightjacket, Neutron*
_Initiatives: Jackal 28 (1VP, 1S, 1L), Straightjacket 22 (2HP, 2L), Metal Mistress 20 (1HP, 1L), Speed Demon 19, Cosmo 18 (1HP, 2L), Tara 17 (1HP, 1S), Neutron 14 (1S), Armor Suits 15 (6 -- inside, 4 -- outside), SJ's Dad 14 (3L, KO, disabled), Rebound 13 (1HP, fatigued, pinned), South American Elite Forces 12_

Straightjacket surges upward, driving a fist into the jaw of MERC's Jackal.

_Attack roll: Natural 20 (critical hit!)_
_Damage save (DC31): 26 fails (1L)_

Jackal's head snaps back and he staggers backwards a pace from the force of the blow.

Outside, Metal Mistress lets loose a magnetic blast of energy, striking four of the remaining guards at once!

_Attack roll: 19 hits!_
_Reflex saves (DC18): 13, 15, 20_
_Damage saves (DC23): 15 (KO), 23, 19 (KO)_
_Damage save (DC19): 21_

The air ripples about the men, and two of the suits shut down, the guards plummetting to their deaths on the ground 300 feet below. The other two guards are pushed back by the blast, but are otherwise unscathed.

_Using the heavily damaged, crew laden transport as cover? Yikes! Ok..._

Vince powers his way upwards through the air, and with a burst of speed, he appears on the scene of combat as suits of armor plumet past him to their deaths.

_Sprint speed (super movement) is a full round action, so that's all you can manage this round._


Cosmo shakes his head and growls, leaping at Jackal and slamming his shoulder into him. Jackal staggers backward, slamming into the wall, but steps out of the small dent and appears to be pretty much unhurt. Cosmo bounces back from the impact, landing on his rear, stunned.

Tara whirls around, slamming one of her insectoid arms through the shoulder of an armored guard. He collapses to the ground, badly wounded.

Outside, Neutron blasts at one of the flying guards moving towards him.

_Attack roll: 19 hits!_
_Damage save (DC22): 22 succeeds_

Though he strikes a solid blow, the silver armor absorbs the energy effectively, leaving the guard within unhurt.

The guards mount their assault outside, flying up past the armored car and Michelle, gaining height on her. Four of them focus on her, blasting her from all sides and above, while one guard, the one he hit, moves at Neutron at reckless speed!

_Michelle: Attack rolls: 19, 15, 4 (VP 17), 16_
_Damage saves (DC23): 25, 12 (HP 20), 15 [2L, stunned]_

_Neutron: Attack roll: 11 (VP 20) hits!_
_Damage save (Neutron DC27): 22 (1S)_
_Damage save (Guard DC19): 19_

Michelle gets struck three times, the final blast piercing her force field and slamming her into the top of the armored car. Her magnetic field around it fades as the breath is driven from her and both she and it topple towards the ground!

Neutron and the guard impact with a metallic clang! Both he and the guard bounce back from the impact, mostly unharmed.

Inside, the mercenaries are faring better. Two tackle Tara, bearing her to the ground beneath them, trying to pin her down. Three of the suits crackle with power about the suit, and all three enter into melee with SJ's dad. These attacks prove _much_ more effective against the energy absorbing man, and he crashes through a pillar, laying motionless on the floor, his glow slowly fading.

The remaining attack Straightjacket in melee as well, and their strength proves a bit better than their guns.

_Attack rolls: 18, 17, 4 (VP 14)_
_Damage saves (DC24): 26, 25_

Fortunately, SJ is prepared for the assault, turning their blows aside with his own massive strength.

Rebound sees the falling armored car and as he hits the ground, suddenly grows into an immense ball on the ground. The armored car slams into him, and he quickly deflates to absorb the impact, though he finds himself effectively trapped beneath the vehicle.

Michelle finds herself only a dozen yards from the ground, unable to arrest her fall when something grabs her hand and she finds her fall painfully halted and her direction reversed!

"The battle is this way," says a thick bearded Brazilian in a blue leather suit. He bears the same emblem that Loco has on his suit and a half mask that covers most of his head. At his hip is a massive warhammer of ice and his grey wings beat effortlessly, driving both you and he upwards towards the battle again.

The sound of liquid comes from behind Sanjay and something wet bounces off his head. It's a thin line of jet black ... liquid. "Hey EPIC," it cheerfully says in a female voice as it springs off him to attach to the side of the building. Another tendril grabs hold of the guard as it passes, and he's wrenched backwards to smash into the building and hang limply in the black tendril.

Above Neutron, just outside the garage, a large man, looking very much like an olympic power lifter, hurls a giant boulder towards the garage with a loud grunt. The boulder spins through the air, gaining speed and yells "Duck!" as it enters. Inside the garage, the "boulder" smashes the two men off of Tara and then crashes to a halt against the grill of the limo. It unrolls to reveal a very round boulder with arms and legs.

"Aw crap! I'm not payin' for that!" he exclaims at seeing the limosine damage. The mercenaries he hit do not get up.

The sound of a drill bursts up the side of the building as Loco makes his appearance. Unable to stop and moving quickly past the combat outside, he grinds to a halt just inside the garage. "It looks like perhaps, the odds should be evened out, don't you agree?" he says loudly, his voice carrying through the area somehow.

"Well, that would be our cue," Jackal says, looking at the added forces arrayed against him. "Gentleman, time to withdraw. Rendevous as planned," he says calmly, then surges forward, a pair of ramjets providing propulsion. He blasts both green armored men with a translucent energy beam, and they are dragged along with him as he rockets at incredible speed out into the sky, nearly knocking Loco outside! Vince or Loco could probably keep up on the ground, but in the sky it is obvious he has much faster speed than any of you.

_It is your guys' turns, and it is obvious that the armored guards have been given the order to withdraw, as they are all turning from you, preparing to rocket off in various directions._

*Johan*
Falling bodies provide an unpleasant sound to the area, but as you are checking on Ms. Vaile, you see Rebound 'catch' the armored hovership, but end up pinned beneath it. Loki staggers out of the Van, looking mildly better but still pale, and weaves a complex illusion about the area outside the van. While you can see through it, it appears for all intents and purposes, that it is empty of people. Pretty effective way to hide Ms. Vaile.

"I don't feel very good," he complains.

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England -- The York Estate*
*X12, Jay*
_Initiatives: Thunder 26 (2L, 1HP), Michael 23 (1HP, 1L), X12 22 (2L), Jay 21 (1L), Lord York 21 (1L, KO), New York 19 (1L), Super-Killer Robot 11 (3D-only one cannon, other is destroyed), Raisa 11 (1L, KO), Tank 8 (3L, 1VP)_

With New York still trying to acquire a bead on Jay, Jay leaps to his feet and grabs the sword. He starts rushing towards his brother, dodging the searching beam as he goes.

_New York is on the ground and a full round of movement away. Instead of using the HP for leap, we'll use it for movement so you are within striking distance next round with your sword._

Lord York's attentions to the Robot have finally drawn its attention. Swivelling around rapidly on its midsection, it slams its remaining arm into the older man, sending him rolling across the ground. He loses his sword in the process and slides into a tree, not moving.

_Robot didn't get his turn last time  Poor robot._

With Jay so close, New York abandons his attempt to use his cannon. The cannon retracts quickly and Kevin punches Jay hard in the chest.

_Attack roll: 20 hits_
_Damage save (DC24): 20 fails (1L)_

The blow is staggering, but Jay manages to turn with it and keep his footing, gaining a good opportunity to strike at the jets in the armor... until Kevin's armor suddenly sprouts its jets and surges straight up 30 feet.

_Now, now you can use leap!_

The remaining robot, continues its spin and glares down at X12, raising its massive foot and stomping down at him!

_Attack roll: 13 misses!_

X12 barely manages to roll out of the way as the metal foot creats a half foot divot where he was laying moments before.


The house is momentarily silent and Thunder gets to his feet, not looking fully convinced that it is over. But as he sees New York lifting off the ground, he blasts the boy with a surge of electricity that sends him catupulting across the sky, crashing into the forest some hundred and fifty feet away!

As if to mock him for taking his eyes off the prize, Tank bursts up from the rubble of the mansion, blasting Thunder a half dozen times with his cannons as a pair of small missles rocket down on the leader's location! You lose sight of Thunder in the ensuing explosion that drives Jay to his knees.

"Quit foolin' around, kid," Tank says to nobody, looking in the direction New York had just been blasted.

_X12 and Jay are up. X12 is recovered from his condition fully now, and a sword is well within reach. Jay is about 60 feet from the fireball on the ground, and Tank is about 60 feet up in the air and about 80 feet from him ohorizontally._


----------



## Mordane76 (Nov 6, 2004)

X12 reaches for the weapon and strikes at the oncoming robot.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 6, 2004)

"It is your own fault for not disposing of the enhancer chip in a timely manner," Johan says, though his tone isn't accusing, he is just stating a fact like he often does. 
He looks around for something to wedge the hovership off of Rebound.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 8, 2004)

Sanjay looks on in surprise as the 'liquid-girl' takes out the merc.  "Um, thanks," he says.  Seeing the guards fly off, he looks back down at the ground where the hovership fell.  "Gotta fly," he says with a nod before dropping to the ground.

When he gets down there he nods to his teammates.  "Hey, Johan, Loki.  Rebound still under there?" he asks, looking at the armored ship.  He considers trying to contact Michelle, but she's no where around.  "Better get this thing off of him," he says.  He focuses on the ship, trying to turn it to air, realizing it's an expensive piece of machinery, though it is kinda trashed and not more important than his teammate's life.  As he does, he glances around at the apparently empty van and the rest of the surrounding area.  "Hey, where the heck is Ms. Vaile?"


----------



## Mimic (Nov 8, 2004)

Michelle breaths out a sigh of relief, "Thank you."  She says to the man, giving him a big smile.

Once she has gathered her wits together she will activate her forcefield and fly up towards the garage.

Once there and seeing that they are fleeing she will address the group. "Don't worry about the guards, make sure the VIPS don't get away."


----------



## Calinon (Nov 10, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters*
*Metal Mistress, Straightjacket, Neutron, Speed Demon, Johan*
_Initiatives: Jackal 28 (1VP, 1S, 1L), Straightjacket 22 (2HP, 2L), Metal Mistress 20 (1HP, 1L), Speed Demon 19, Cosmo 18 (1HP, 2L), Tara 17 (1HP, 1S), Neutron 14 (1S), Armor Suits 15 (6 -- inside, 4 -- outside), SJ's Dad 14 (3L, KO, disabled), Rebound 13 (1HP, fatigued, pinned), South American Elite Forces 12_

Straightjacket, left without Jackal to focus on, stretches an arm out and grabs one of the fleeing mercenaries in one meaty hand.  His armor makes a folding metal sound and he quickly goes limp in the grasp of the wressler.

Once Michelle has control of her flight powers again, the winged man lets go of her hand and draws his massive ice hammer out.  "I am of no doubt that these "VIP" people will not be leaving the garage," he says in a deep voice as the two of them make it back towards the garage.

Neutron bursts down to the ground and after a few moments manages to turn the vehicle to air.  A dozen ISA SWAT team members, some very badly injured, drop from mid air to crash to the ground now that their vehicle is gone.  Rebound looks exhausted, but mostly unhurt and likely is just suffering from the effects of growing.

Vince's punch echoes out through the air as the sound barrier is broken.  The guard he hits cartwheels through the air and smashes through the glassteel windows into SAP Headquarters.  He destroys some office furniture and lays, quite immobile.

"She's over here," comes Loki's voice as Neutron's vision hazes a bit and he suddenly can see the illusion woven over the area.  Ms. Vaile is adjusting her hair and dusting herself off.  The police rushing to SWAT's aid don't seem to hear her or see her.

You can hear Cosmo growl into the radio.  "You know, that hurt.  Time to get a snack."  The words are followed by the ripping sound of metal.

As a guard streaks out of the garage, the buzzing form of Tara is fast in pursuit.  She spinss around when she gets in range, slamming him with both of her insectoid limbs, then giving chase to his plummetting form as he heads earthward.

Four more mercenaries rocket out of the garage, each heading a different direction.  The three already outside follow suit, and the air fills with the high pitched whine of ram-jet engines.  Their sudden burst of speed puts quite some distance between them and you, though it may not be insurmountable to those of you capable of super flight.

The SAEF doesn't bother giving chase, with the exception of the winged man, who quickly peels off and soars after one of the armored mercenaries.  The liquid thing and strong man both head into the garage where Loco and the odd round boulder fellow stand and where a badly damaged limosine sits on the ground, an unconscious driver behind the wheel and someone banging on one of the doors from inside, the now bent frame preventing the doors from opening in the rear.

*Neutron, Johan*
Back on the ground, Ms. Vaile comes out of hiding from around the van and Loki's illusion fades.

"Thank you for the assistance, gentlemen," she says with her ready smile though it fades at seeing Sanjay, and she has a concerned look on her face.  "You do not look well, Sanjay.  Are you still feeling the effects of Anaconda?  And where is Vida?"

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England -- The York Estate
X12, Jay*
_Initiatives: Thunder 26 (2L, 1HP), Michael 23 (1HP, 1L), X12 22 (2L), Jay 21 (1L), Lord York 21 (1L, KO), New York 19 (1L), Raisa 11 (1L, KO), Tank 8 (3L, 1VP)_

X12 snatches up the sword and it springs into life in his hands.  Swinging from a prone position, he slices into and through the leg of the robot.  The robot sparks, lets out a screech and groan and topples to its side, the light quickly fading from its eyes.

_Attack roll:  Natural 20!_
_Damage save:   Not gonna be able to make it... destroyed._

Knowing full well he can't stand up to Tank, Jay, rushes to check on his father and pull him behind cover before the terrorist decides to launch an attack on _him_.

Fortunately, Tank, who appears to have a pair of large duffel bags filled with high tech gear with him, blasts off towards where New York is again rising from the forest.  A violent crackling from the ground lets you know Thunder has survived, and it seems Tank doesn't want to continue the battle.

"Let's go, York!  We have what we came for!  We can off your family another day!" you hear Jackal say just as he blasts away.

Thunder gets slowly to his feet, his energy feel swirling around him, and lets loose an electrical blast at Tank.  The blast goes wide as the two armored villains fly quickly away.  Thunder, oddly enough, doesn't give chase.  As Tank and New York fade into the skyline, Thunder collapses, his energy field winking out.

Michael comes slowly limping into view, and seeing things are concluded, goes to dig Raisa out of rubble.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 10, 2004)

"Thank you"  say Jay to Thunder as he sheets his sword. "Let's taking care of the wounded."

Jay walk over the rumbles, and boost his body again, and start to help Michael.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 11, 2004)

"Damn," Sanjay says angrily as the SWAT members fall to the ground.  "These people need medical attention," he calls out before turning back to Loki.  A look of relief comes over him when he finally sees Ms. Vaile.

"Uh, me, I'm fine..." he says, rather unconvincingly.  "Vida...she's up in your lab...she's far worse off than I am, a lot of what used to be in me got into her, but she's getting some attention right now.  That antidote seems to be working on her.  Thanks for sending her to get me, I owe both of you my life."  He pauses a moment in thought.  "You left a lab assistant to help me.  She was quite helpful, too, and, um, really shy it seems, too."


----------



## Mimic (Nov 11, 2004)

Once she is back in the garage and if there is any way to contact the captain she talked to earlier she will inform him that the situation is under control but there is wounded and he should get some medical personal here and quickly as possible.

"Now lets see if all this destruction was worth it."  Michelle says as she walks up the the limo, when the others are ready and with her forcefield active, she will rip open the limo door.


----------



## Mordane76 (Nov 11, 2004)

Picking himself up off the ground, X12 looks himself over quickly, then starts over towards Thunder's position.


----------



## Elementor (Nov 12, 2004)

Seeing all the bad guys bolting, Vince heads back down to see how everyone is doing.  Flying down and landing on the EPIC-mobile Vince looks around, "Everyone still in one piece?"


----------



## Calinon (Nov 13, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters
Metal Mistress*
Getting ahold of Captain Ralina is pretty easy. He and the rest of his SWAT commandos arrive only moments after you. Several of his men secure, none to gently, the downed mercenaries, while a few of them use first aid kits to treat their own wounded.

Straightjacket's father comes around slowly. His green glow surges slightly then completely fades away, but as it does so all of his wounds fade with it. "Ow, my aching spleen," he says jokingly. Straightjacket pulls his father to his feet with a shake of his head, once more a more comfortable and normal height within the garage.

"Damn, pop. You are crazy, you know that?" SJ says.

Loco's forces gather with you in the garage.

"Gavião de Gelo," Loco says as the winged and bearded man with the ice hammer alights inside. He tosses an unconscious merc to an ISA member.

"We've met," he rumbles, his wings folding neatly behind his back.

"Pedra and Jato," he says, nodding at the round rock-man with spindly arms and legs and the human shaped form of ink-like substance who is just entering the garage, a silver armored merc in a tendril of blackness.

"Heya," the ink-person says in a high pitched and friendly female voice as she dumps the man near some ISA SWAT members who quickly bind him.

"And that," Loco says pointing behind you at a barrel chested and large bellied man who resembles a world class weightlifter more than anything, "is Poço de Energia."

"Justh Poco," the man says with a lisp.

"As you say, I am interested to learn who is within this wreck of a car," Loco says to you when you suggest opening it up.

And wreck it is. The engine has basically exploded from Tara's slamming of her insect arms through it. It was already bent from its fall to the ground when the hoverjets stopped and a rather Pedra-like indentation has shoved the grill way back to near the driver seat. You can see the driver slumped over the wheel with a nasty bump on his head. The banging is coming from the back.

With your powers, you tear the door easily from its frame. Even before any of you move towards the door, a man slowly extracts himself from the now empty door frame. He gets up, and up, and up some more, standing six feet, eight inches and dressed in a stylish, well made and obviously exctremly expensive business suit. He straightens his tie and suit jacket, and takes a hankerchief out to press to a small cut on his cheek. Michelle recognizes him as Rao Telda from the picture you saw upstairs.

"I must thank all of you for your well timed rescue," he says smoothly with an honestly thankful look. "I feared I was done for at the hands of those mercenaries. I also fear that some of my companions have not fared so well during the rescue." He gestures to the car within which you can see several injured people.

Loco looks at you with a raised eyebrow, giving you a "What the heck is going on" look. Gavião de Gelo looks unimpressed by Rao Telda, and unconvinced by his story. The remaining members of your and his team look at you and Loco for direction.

*Neutron, Speed Demon, Johan*
Ms. Vaile looks at Neutron with narrowed eyes briefly, making him feel rather uncomfortable for a long moment. "Yes," she says as if trying to guage what he's thinking. "She is very shy." As quickly as the odd look comes, it fades, as if she's satisfied that Neutron is as clueless as he appears. "I am glad you are both alright. I assume my assistant is unharmed as well?"

Just then, Vince alights ontop of the van.

"Yes, for the most part we appear unharmed, thank you Mr. Pratchett," Ms. Vaile says pleasantly, but seriously. Medics are already moving to help the wounded ISA members Neutron freed from the damaged vehicle. "I am most interested in learning if you have captured that dog, Telda." All nicety is gone from her voice when she says his name, and it sends a shiver up your spines.

And both Vince and Johan know that they have. From communicator chatter, they hear from Tara that Telda is saying he was a prisoner of MERC and is saying they rescued him. He's up in the garage where the other fight originated.

Johan's other self is suddenly very busy. Six duplicates spring forth rapid fire, and immediately move off to help the medics without casting a second glance towards the "real" Johan. Then the other self sits back down and continues to mumble incoherently.

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England -- The York Estate*
Jay is about to go help Michael dig out Raisa, when he recognizes that Thunder's collapse was far from being theatrics. He's out cold, and not moving. He also recalls his father is badly wounded and lying against a nearby tree. Taking family over strangers, EPIC or not, he checks on his father and fins him pretty badly hurt. It isn't life threatening, but he'll require hospitalization for sure. With some skillful first aid, he does stabilize his conditioin and bring him slowly, if dazedly around.

X12 hurries over to Thunder and finds him in very bad shape. He's taken multiple rounds, one in the chest, two in a leg and one in the shoulder. The leg and shoulder wounds are through and through, but the chest injury most certainly is not. It probably took everything he had to bluff Tank into leaving before he collapsed. X12 immediately recognizes that Thunder cannot be simply healed by touch. The bullet in his chest will have to be surgically removed, though his powers will definitely keep him alive. Resting his hands on Thunders other wounds, X12 begins the painful and slow process of wound closure. With his power reserves low, it takes all his concentration to do so.

Jay sees Michael pull Raisa (though he doesn't know their names) from the rubble and the girl is wobbly but on her feet, a testament to her toughness. Kevin's father seems fine after a moment, remarkably fine, and he pulls an armband like he gave Jay off, gesturing to X12 and Thunder.

"Take that and put it to good use, son," Lord York says. "I'll be fine. I _am_ fine, actually," he adds, getting to his feet under his own power. "Just a few charges left, but it should be enough."


----------



## Agamon (Nov 13, 2004)

Sanjay is quite clueless, that is until he gets the look from Ms. Vaile.  Then the wheels slowly start to grind.  After some thought he opens his mouth as if to speak and then closes it again, thinking some more.  "Yeah, uh, really shy.  She wouldn't even tell me her name.  But yes, she unharmed and safe in your private office.  I watched her enter myself.  She seemed pretty adamant that no one see her for some reason,"  he says, shrugging, but flashing her a look that says he realizes something is strange about the whole thing.  He wants to say more, but leaves it at that out of respect for all the help the woman has been to him.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Kevin sees Michael pull Raisa (though he doesn't know their names) from the rubble and the girl is wobbly but on her feet, a testament to her toughness.  Kevin's father seems fine after a moment, remarkably fine, and he pulls an armband like he gave Jay off, gesturing to X12 and Thunder.




OOC: Kevin? that is confusing me...

Jay takes the bracer and gives a closer looks. "Nice gadget, a new development from your industries? What it does exactly? Is that what just heal you?" He puts the bracer.

After hearing his father explanation, he move to Thunder, to see if everything is fine. Seeing X12 wounds, he looks confused...

"How did you gets those wounds... I didn't see you shoot that bad by bullets."


----------



## Mordane76 (Nov 14, 2004)

"Long story, I'll have to tell you sometime," he says, passing the bracelet onto Thunder.  "Mine'll close soon enough, but Thunder needs to get to a hospital - the bullet wounds he's suffered will have to be treated surgically first - the rounds have to be removed.  Otherwise, I've done everything I can for him right now."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 14, 2004)

For once, Johan has absolutely no idea what happened when his duplicate duplicates, which he has found to be impossible before. 
Then he deducts that since a duplicate can't duplicate, and he was unable to duplicate before while his 'duplicate' seems to be doing it just fine, he must be the duplicate instead. Which still doesn't explain everything, but is a lot closer to.
"Please excuse me," Johan says to Ms. Vaille and the others, "I believe I need to discuss things with my other self."

Johan walks over to himself (couldn't pass up the chance to say that).
"If my memory serves me well, and it close to always does, I am the first duplicate to believe being the original. Besides that interesting phenomenom, we seem to be sharing a physical empathic link. Am I correct in assuming that is also your assesment?"


----------



## Calinon (Nov 15, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters*
*Neutron, Speed Demon*
"You saw her enter, did you," Ms. Vaile says, her eyes narrowing again as she seems to be re-evaluating you.  Her normal smile is definitely gone.

"Ms. Vaile," one of the officers says.  "Our SWAT team has Mr. Telda in the parking garage."

"Then _that_ is where we are going," she says, glancing up at the SAP tower.  "I think I've had enough open air for one day.  The elevator seems like a sound idea.  Vincent, be a dear and go up there; tell the good commander of the SWAT team that I'm coming up.  You come with me Neutron," she says, taking Sanjay's arm and leading him towards the main entrance.

*Johan*
You talk to your slumped over self and as you do, he momentarily stops babbling nonsensically.  Eyes wide and wild, he pushes himself up using the van to brace his actions.

"Stolen!  It's stolen!  You took it!" he screams at you.  In the reflection of the van you see the six duplicates heads all snap around from what they are doing to look at you.  "I used to be able to do it.  All in here," he snarls pounding his fists into his eyes.  "Now it's gone!  Give it back!" he shouts, and launches himself at you.

"Give it back!" come six other shouts from behind you, and the pounding of many feet.

You notice that while your armor retains its normal well kept appearance, his appears to be falling apart.  The police appear to be surprised and mostly concerned with the officers not getting injured.  Several look confused as the duplicate Johans had just finished successfully treating many officers.

_Sanjay is out of range to hear it, and blocked from seeing it.  Vince, assuming he was doing what Ms. Vaile said, heard a shout but couldn't make it out, but he definitely sees seven Johan's rushing one Johan._

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England -- The York Estate*
"Actually," comes the voice of the elder York as he approaches.  "The nanobot injector will remove any invasive objects from the wounds.  It would also heal the wounds, but only has a limited capacity."

Jay puts the armband on Thunder and sure enough, X12 feels the impedements to his healing vanish and Thunder's wounds start to heal slowly under his touch.  While he stabilizes and rests far more easily, his body has gone under immense trauma and he doesn't regain consciousness.

_You absorb the wounds, but his recovery check fails._

"I'm Lord York, and this is my son, Jeremy.  I assume that given the actions of what I had thought to be my son, and his accomplice," he says, glancing at the ruin of a mansion behind him, "that the message I received from Thunder regarding Kevin was not an error."  His voice is composed and calm, reminding you of the typically portrayed british nobility.  "I will contact medical assistance for Thunder," he says, "but I would like to see my son's body and just who you three are," he adds as Raisa and Michael limp up.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 15, 2004)

"Wha- What do you believe I have stolen?"
Johan fires the stun shot at one of the duplicates before readying to fend off the oncoming attacks.

*OoC:* Boy, am I glad that I have crappy combat abilities 
Half action to stun, and then another for Full Defense


----------



## Mordane76 (Nov 15, 2004)

"Certainly, Lord York," X12 says, working his way to his feet.

"My name is X12, and this is Michael and Raisa - we're part of EPIC Beta.  We were with Kevin during the incident.  Your son and his effects are over at the main entry," he says, looking to Michael and Raisa.  "Are either of you injured?" he asks.


----------



## Elementor (Nov 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Vincent, be a dear and go up there; tell the good commander of the SWAT team that I'm coming up.





"Yeah, sure I can head up straight away but wouldnt you rather I accompan...."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "You come with me Neutron," she says, taking Sanjay's arm and leading him towards the main entrance.




"Alrighty then...." Vince mutters.  He can't help but think that Ms. Vaille is acting very odd but he still does as she requested and starts flying up towards the garage again.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Vince heard a shout but couldn't make it out, but he definitely sees seven Johan's rushing one Johan.




Seeing this, Vince rolls his eyes, does a midair turn and heads back down to see what is going on.  Obviously, unable to tell which Johan is the real one he addresses them as a whole.  "All of you quit fooling around!  This situation could still be dangerous."

Powers:  Superspeed still going since there is still potential conflict, normal flight


----------



## Agamon (Nov 16, 2004)

Sanjay's eyes widen and he gulps as Ms. Vaile's demeanor sours.  "Uh oh, I think I pissed her off.  Bloody hell, I've got to learn to keep my mouth..." he thinks before she grabs her arm and leads him back into the building.  He looks back regretfully at the others as he leaves the area.

In the building, he looks sideways at her as they make their way to the elevator.  "Umm...er...you're not too happy with me right now, are you?  Y'know, I'm still sort of sick, right, maybe a bit delusional?  Maybe seeing things, hearing things...it's all a bit fuzzy, actually," he says, bitting his lip.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 16, 2004)

Michelle nods and smiles as she is introduced to Loco's team and introduces them to her team mates (which I believe is Tara, Cosmo, Straightjacket and his dad)

After ripping off the door frame Michelle listens to Telda's explaination with a look of disgust on her face.

"You don't actually expect us to believe that story do you?"  She says staring at him, almost waiting for him to try something. "Captain Ralina, I believe that this man as well as several others on the SAP board of directors, including Ms. Price, conspired in attempting to obtain the bio-weapon known as 'Anaconda'. They kidnapped Sanjay and killed Paco and Ms. Vaile (that is if she doesn't know Ms. Vaile is alive). Its even possible that they hired Mole and his crew to steal it in the first place."


----------



## Velmont (Nov 16, 2004)

"Wait a second... what are you talking about? I knew Kev was acting wierd and wasn't himself, but you are telling me that Kev is dead? Who was that guy who was looking like Kev? And what happen to Kev?"


----------



## Calinon (Nov 17, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters*
*Neutron*
"I'm sure it is," Ms. Vaile sighs as the elevator starts to go up.  She presses a button and the elevator comes to a smooth halt.  Turning and pulling out a vid-phone, she leans against the panel.  "Your subtle attempt at innuendo could certainly use some work.  Perhaps avoid the giant wink next time," she says with a slight smirk while the phone connects.  You can catch the reflection of the video in the mirrored wall of the elevator, and she seems unconcerned that you do.

At first, the image is of an empty room, one you recognize as Ms. Vaile's private quarters.  "Allison, are you there?" she says into the phone.  A few long moments later, you see the real Allison Vaile peer from around a corner and nervously come up to the video screen.

"You are unhurt?" Ms. Vaile asks Allison.  Allison just nods, looking nervous.  "Did anyone else see you?"

"I-I don't know," she stammers.  "I don't think so.  Just Sanjay.  Do you think he knows?"  Allison asks.

"Oh, I'd say he does.  He's standing about three feet from me right now."

"You... aren't going to... whack him?  Are you?"

Ms. Vaile gets a curious look on her face and affixes you with a little stare.  "I hadn't considered that.  Let me see what he thinks," she says.  "What are my chances if I try to 'whack' you, Sanjay," making a gun with her hand and 'pulling the trigger' at you.

*Speed Demon, Johan*
Vince jumps down to try to block the charging duplicates from reaching the Johan they are attacking.  He notices that the armor on the one that is being rushed is bright and clean and has a big dent in it, while the others' armor is someone shoddy, rusted and not in good shape at all.  Unsure who is who, he settles on tripping, and manages to trip one, a second tripping on that one and the two crash to the ground just past him as he deftly dodges the falling bodies.  Neither are hurt by the trip, but both are prone.

_Attack roll:  natural 20 (hence the bonus!)  And I rolled a one for Johan's opposed check... he can't not trip._

The Johan with the shiny armor also has a neat little patchwork cannon on his arm, and blasts a charging Johan.  That Johan is also unhurt, but reels, disoriented, and runs straight into the van like something out of a cartoon, knocking himself cold.  He doesn't vanish.

_Attack roll:  15 hits_
_Fort Save (DC15):  8 fails (stunned, then KO)_

The doubles all ignore Vince, even the ones he tripped.  The tripped doubles get to their feet and continue moving at Johan without even a glance at Speed Demon.  Four Johan's leap at one Johan, dogpiling on him.

_Attack rolls (DC18):  18 hits, all others are automatic_
_Grapple checks (Johan gets +1 on all 4):  20 vs 5 (succeeds), 15 vs 18 (fails), 6 versus 3 (succeeds), 15 versus 4 (succeeds) -- duplicates numbers are first.  You are very grappled.  Suddenly I miss Straightjacket's grapple checks too... I want 40's damnit!_

The remaining two charge in, kicking, scratching and even biting at Johan who is pretty much defenseless against them (no dodge bonus).  His armor is very effective against one duplicate, and not at all effective against the other as he strikes continually just where your suit doesn't cover.

_Attack roll:  19 hits_
_Damage save, armor negated through VP (DC15): 8 fails (1S, stunned)_

As you hit yourself... you feel suddenly drained, and are unable to shake off your condition.  You see yourselves heads all turn to the right with the stunning punch, as if you were all affected the same way.  The unsuccessful grappler simply collapses to the ground, unconscious.

_He used a HP at the start of the round, to help him bypass your armor through his personal knowledge of it, which is why you had no HP available to you this round.  You may, however, use one on your turn (new round) to unstun and act._

Rebound sits up groggily from where he's being tended.  "Hey now, what's going on?" he asks loudly.  Loki peers around the side of the van with wide eyes.

_Speed demon and Johan may both go.  I'm not bothering with initiative because Vince nearly wins without rolling and you just get to go before them._

*Metal Mistress*
"I don't feel dead," Paco says.

"Captain, while I admire this young woman's dedication to justice, her knowledge of the situation seems to have taken a bit of a leap.  The Anaconda Virus that EPIC was called in to protect, is dangerous, but we were using it to research better medications.  We are not in the 'terrorist' industry; we are in the medical research industry.  The death of Mr. Santala is already being investigated by ISA.  And it greatly grieves me that the mercenaries killed Ms. Vaile by throwing her out of the garage," he says in a smooth voice, his features showing no concern or regret.

Paco sniffs.  "I don't smell dead."

"I tried to convince them that as a hostage she was far more valuable but," he starts.

"Oh she's not dead," Captain Ralina says.  "She's on her way up here.  Apparently Speed Demon caught her in mid fall.

The calm exterior of Rao Telda definitely falters briefly but noticably.

"Busted," Pedro and Jato say in unison, giving snorts of quiet laughter.  It also leads you to believe neither are much older than you.

Telda quickly recovers.  "Well, perhaps I should go meet her at the elevator," he says, already turning to take a step that way.

Paco steps in front of Telda, putting his hand on the executive's chest.  "I'm pretty sure dead men can't pummel the crap out of lying corporate executives."

"Indeed," Loco says.  "And the matter of the kidnapping is still unanswered."

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England -- The York Estate*
"I'll live," Raisa says grumpily.  Michael nods as well that he is alright.
_The rest X12 can answer for Jay and Lord York _


----------



## Agamon (Nov 18, 2004)

Sanjay appears mistified by the phone conversation.  He stares at Ms. Vaile's hand and looks back up at her with a goofy grin.  "That depends on what you mean by 'whack'."  The grin subsides as he adds, "Look, everybody's got their little secrets, well yours seems a bit bigger than most, but still...I'm pretty good at keeping secrets...unless I'm threatened to keep said secret, in which case, I blab it all over the place.  Besides, I guess I'd be pretty easy to 'whack', considering my condition.  But with all the trouble you and Vida and...Allison...have gone through to save my bacon, be kind of a waste to let me fry, right?"


----------



## Elementor (Nov 18, 2004)

Noticing that when one Johan got hit that it effected all the duplicates, Vince blurts "I said to settle the hell down!!" and proceeds to try to paralyze the lot of them by tail stinging the one that was hit by the stunning blow.  (Sorry Johan but it does make sense if it works...also I just don't want to accidently kill you too if I happen to kill one of your duplicates.)


----------



## Mimic (Nov 18, 2004)

<ooc: Paco, Pavo... so many names to remember>

Michelle looks over at Pedro and Jato grinning, trying to surpress a laugh at the busted line.

Looking back at Rao Telda she sobers quickly... Yes I remember how ISA investigates, she says making quote marks with her fingers. Destroying the crime scene, not getting potential witness' statements... top of the line investigating if you ask me.

I think a lot of our questions will be answered once Ms. Vaile gets here.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 19, 2004)

"...this isn't going as I had planned..."
Johan shakes away the pain (spend HP to unstun) and tries to escape from his duplicates.


----------



## Mordane76 (Nov 20, 2004)

_"Thanks, Raisa and Michael... let the healer uncomfortable in social situations do all the talking... *grumble*"_ X12 thinks to himself as he tries best to construct an answer for who New York is.


"The Kevin that was here is for all intents and purposes Kevin... if Kevin were a psychopath.  Kevin copied the powers of a duplicating mutant - when Kevin used the borrowed powers, the duplicates he created had varying personalities.  I'm not sure how that duplicate is still alive, considering the demise of the real Kevin, but it is Kevin... probably down to basic genetics... but it's not the Kevin you sent off to EPIC," X12 says.  "If he's fallen in with Tank... then he's probably allied himself with Anarchy, which means he's taken up with very dangerous people.  We need to contact EPIC immediately - I'm not a team leader, and with Thunder presently incapacitated, we'll need someone on the scene better qualified to handle investigating and tracking Tank and the duplicate Kevin."

X12 moves immediately to the next question, trying to keep talking, hoping to avoid questions.  "The real Kevin died in a combat incident in China against a group of mutants working for the Red Rose Syndicate.  He was cut off by one of the mutants from the rest of the group, and fell in single combat against her while her associates tried to kill the rest of us.  He was dead by the time we reached him... and she then nearly killed the three of us as well.   We managed to subdue her, and she was taken into custody by the Red Star Brigade, a Chinese mutant organization similiar in nature to EPIC."


----------



## Calinon (Nov 21, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters
Neutron*
"He says he'd prefer not to be whacked," she says into the phone.

"Oh good!" says Allison from the phone.  "What... what should I do?"

"Just stay in your quarters," Ms. Vaile instructs.  "I'll make sure Rao Telda is handled, the police are satisified and then we can set SAP back on track," she says reasuringly.

"Ok... hurry back.  I'm scared," Allison says nervously.  "What if they come here looking for something?"

"Don't worry.  They won't.  I'll see you soon.  Just try to relax."  She hangs up the phone and slips it back in her pocket.  She hits a button to release the freeze on the elevator and you continue upwards.  She stares at you a bit appologetically, but when she speaks, it isn't her speaking appologetically about Anaconda or your condition.

"I don't think I need to explain to what lengths I will go to protect Allison's secret," she says, and her tone drives the meaning home plainly.  "So, what did you think of her?" she says immediately after, changing tone and personality so drastically that you are caught off guard by the honestly asked question.

The small silver locket around her neck seems to pulse, not that you need any real reason to be staring just there.  But there is a light definitely pulsing from its back.

*blink* *blink* *blink blink* *blink blink* *blink blink blink* *blink blink blink*

From it's position, there is no way she could see it.

*Metal Mistress*
"Oh, she is on her way here?" he says.  "Excellent.  We can resolve this situation swiftly then.  I do hope she arrives safely."

Something in his tone tugs at you.  You can't quite place it until about six people at once shout, "He's got something in his hand!"

And sure enough, he does.  A small metal tube with a now depressed button on the tip.  Straightjacket slaps Telda hard across the face before even you can respond, latching onto his arm in what must be a mind numbingly painful grip, but Telda still refuses to drop the cylinder.

*Vince, Johan*
Vince slams his tail into the back of the nearest Johan.

_Attack roll:  17 hits_
_Damage saves (DC18 I think):  11, 14, 15, 19, 23, 17 (HP23) (our Johan)_
_Will saves (DC15):  10, 9, 7 (all fail)_

Three Johan's suddenly go rigid.  Unfortunately, two of them are busy grappling Johan.  The formerly babbling Johan is fine, as is the shiny armored Johan, and one duplicate in shoddy armor.  The grappled Johan slowly recovers his senses.

_HP used for Johan to avoid damage from Vince._

"Oh man, why can't something just be normal for a bloody change!" exclaims Rebound.  He expands, bounces once and lands with a _whumpf_ on the remaining Johan's, still giant sized.

_Attack roll:  20 hits_
_Reflex saves (DC18):  13, 14 (the other fails automatically)_
_Damage saves (DC27 -- worst is KO):  Each Johan must make 3 saves -- weee!_
_...Bad Johan 1:  18, 14, 11 (KO)_
_...Bad Johan 2:  15, 19, 23 (KO)_
_...Good Johan:  7, 9, 18 (KO)_

Johan sees a giant baloon boy coming down onto him, then painless oblivion.  Vince manages to dance back, and all the Johan's seem to pass out from the impact, including those he had managed to freeze in place with his poison stinger.  The situation comes to an abrupt end.

"Ok, one of them seems to be stuck in an uncomfortable place.  Could you tug him out of there before he wakes up?" Rebound asks Vince.

"Good lord," mutters Loki.  "I didn't read about the danger and pain involved in this job in the hero handbook.  Hey, aren't they like supposed to vanish or something?"

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England -- The York Estate*
"Well then," Lord York says, taking the repeat of what Thunder earlier told him without much outward show of emotion.  "I would like to see my son's body.  And I think our immediate safety is in question.  We should transport immediately to a hospital, especially for Thunder, and contacting senior members of EPIC should be done immediately.  Jeremy," he says, turning to his other son.

"Go into what is left of my study and look for a vault under my desk.  I want the cases there brought with us."

Raisa moves over to Thunder, picking him up effortlessly.  "I'm really starting to hate this uniform," Raisa says angrily.


----------



## Mordane76 (Nov 21, 2004)

_"Yeah, these uniforms feel more like targets than anything else,"_ X12 thinks to himself as the group makes its way over to the main entrance and Kevin's coffin.

"The attack-droid Tank deployed as a decoy butler caused quite a scene at the front door; everything seems to be intact, just jostled around," X12 says to Lord York as they near the front.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 22, 2004)

Jeremy listen to X12, not losing a single word. A shadow of sadness seems to pass over Jay's face but he quickly master himself. It is not now the time to mourn the deads, not even his brother.

As his father made his request, he answers his father "Yes, father."  just as he had told "Yes sergeant!" He then quickly move to his father's study to take the content of the vault. On his way back, he make sure to learn what happen to the domestics and if they are all right.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 22, 2004)

"Hey, like I said, mum's the word,"  Sanjay says honestly.  Answering her question, he says, "Well, she seems to be lacking in the sense of humor department.  But other than that, she's quite nice, if a bit wiggy.  She..."  His voice trails off as he notices the blinking light of the locket.  "So, uh, what's that, then?" he asks, pointing to the locket.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 22, 2004)

Michelle will attempt to magnetically pull the small metal tube from his hand.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 23, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters
Neutron*
Ms. Vaile arches an eyebrow.  "How does your girlfriend keep you reined in?" she asks somewhat jokingly, misinterpreting just what you are talking about.

*Michelle*
Even as Gavião de Gelo strides forward to grab at the object, your magnetic powers rip the cylinder easily free of Rao Telda's grasp.  The button is depressed, but the item itself looks like a small cylindrical pill box..

"I take this entire matter of manhandling me _very_ personally," Rao Telda says confidently.  "I suggest you release me immediately, and return my heart medicaungh!"  His statement is cut off as Gavião de Gelo slams an elbow into his forehead.  He mutters something in Portuguese that doesn't sound flattering and several gasps, along with a few snorts of laughter and "about time" type comments come from the gathered heroes and police.

"Get the others in the car looked after," Captain Ralina says to the other ISA SWAT members.  "I'll take that," he says, plucking the cylinder from out of your little magnetic field.  He opens it, dumping the pills within on the floor without concern.  With a twist, he removes the top of the cylinder, revealing compact electronics and a small, flashing tranceiver.

"Looks like a..."

Loco bursts into motion before the Captain finishes his statement, tearing into the building and towards the elevators.  "MOVE!" Gavião de Gelo shouts, nearly knocking Michelle and Cosmo aside as he beats his wings and launches out of the garage, turning hard to the left along the tower towards the elevators.

"...trigger mechanism," completes the Captain.

"Aw crap," Paco says, running to the edge of the garage and flying out at a far slower pace than Gavião de Gelo.

_And of course, Neutron doesn't have a comm unit..._

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England -- The York Estate*
*Jay*
It takes some time, but you find the vault you never knew was there.  The door is badly damaged and after a brief effort aided by your powers, you pull it free.  Inside are several large cases, locked with electronic and mechanical devices.  The cases themselves are made of sturdy metal.  They are labelled as well; one with Kevin and one with Jeremy.  It takes all your strength, but after about five minutes, you pull them free and stagger your way out of the rubble and towards the front of the house.

_Meanwhile..._

*X12*
Lord York takes the sight of his deceased son partially out of the fallen coffin stoicly.  After putting Kevin back in the coffin himself and waiving away assistance, he rights the coffin himself.  "Perhaps you can place my son back in your vehicle," he says to Raisa as she lays Thunder inside the van, the leader still unconscious.  "Jeremy will be bringing two rather large metal cases with him that we need to transport as well," he says as Jeremy comes waddling around the corner with a pair of massive metal cases that he definitely shouldn't be able to carry by himself, but somehow is.

Your radios broadcast a message from Titan as Jeremy comes towards you.

"Thunder, we've managed to recapture that devil with minimal casualties.  We're just dropping Kodiak and Trailblazer off at the hospital for a few little scrapes Kodiak got.  How are things going with your task, amigo?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Nov 23, 2004)

"X12 here, Titan.  Thunder has been incapacitated; I've been able to stabilize him and heal most of his injuries with Lord York's assistance, but we need to get him to a hospital - we had a run-in with Tank and New York here at the York Estate.  Lord York and his other son are alive and uninjured, but the estate itself is in shambles.  If Kodiak and Trailblazer only have minor injuries, bring them with you, I can treat those easily.  We're all loading back into the jet right now." X12 replies.  "What are your orders, Titan?"


----------



## Velmont (Nov 23, 2004)

Jeremy is walking with the two crates, and start to bend his back under the weight of the boxes. "Where do I put them? They start to be heavy."

At that moment, he sees the body of Kevin. He stops to walk and stare for a few instants, but his back bending more, he start to hurry in the direction indicated to put the boxes.

"Here, we should go, your leader should be taken care of as soon as possible."


----------



## Agamon (Nov 24, 2004)

Sanjay grins.  "Um, no, not those, I'm well aware of what they are.  And if you don't mind me saying, they are very...anyway, I meant the thing around your neck.  Blinking jewelry all the rage in this country?"


----------



## Mimic (Nov 25, 2004)

"Damnit,"  Michelle mutters to herself, "Tara come with me, the rest of you secure this area and make sure he doesn't go anywhere."  She says pointing quickly to Rao Telda. 

Michelle quickly lifts herself up and launches herself out of the garage and heads towards the elevators as quickly as possible. "Vince, where is Ms. Vaile? I think she is in danger, she might have some sort of explosives on her."  She tells the speedster through her communicator.

powers: forcefield, flight <hero point for extra speed>


----------



## Calinon (Nov 26, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters
Neutron*
"Oh," she says.  "Odd; it shouldn't blink.  Let me just..." she says, reaching to unclasp the locket so she can take a look.  "Unnnnnngh," she says as she suddenly stiffens, electricity dancing about her fingers and neck.  The discharge stops and she collapses in the corner.

The pulsing on her locket continues to flash, getting noticably faster, nearly double in speed in fact!

_The locket itself, when you try (and I know you will!) you will be able to tell that the locket is normal precious metals (silver, platinum mixture) but the flashing bit is an extremely (I do mean extremely) hard substance that would take you probably 15 seconds to transmute, despite its tiny size._

*Metal Mistress*
Leaving the rest of the team in the garage, you launch yourself out after Gavião de Gelo.  The glassteel of the building flashes by as you follow the winged SAEF hero around the building.  Well below, two elevators are making their way upwards, while another pair move downwards.  People are in all of them, but you can see the black uniform of Neutron in the farthest elevator.  Details are not available.

"Alison Vaile has collapsed," Gavião de Gelo says to you, eyes glowing as he starts pulling out his massive ice hammer.  He heads well above the elevator and slams his hammer into the glass, shattering a huge section of the window to get at the elevator.  Tara streaks down beneath the falling glass, using her wings to create a vortex to catch the shards falling towards the ground, taking them in a controlled fall earthward.

"Quickly, stop the elevator as it passes!" Gavião de Gelo calls to you, holding onto cross beam above the hole he created.

*Johan*
_Since Vince seems to be an NPC suddenly... _

You come to, groggily and in some pain, Rebound slapping your face to bring you to.  Well above you, Vince is running at a blistering pace up the side of the building.

"Sorry, mate," Rebound says.  "It seemed like a good idea at the time."

"I got 'em all cuffed, Rebound," Loki says from somewhere behind you.  "One of 'em is coming around."

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England -- The York Estate*
"Just hold tight, amigo," Titan replies.  "If Tank has fled, you should be safe enough until we arrive.  Should only take a few minutes.for us to arrive."

And true to his word, they arrive shortly after.  Without much being said, loads the van into the jet and you are flown to the local hospital, where Thunder is examined and treated.  The flight is relatively quiet; Lord York and Jeremy seem to be wrapped up in their own thoughts.  After you land and Thunder is taken by Kodiak and Trailblazer into the hospital, Titan and Empath pulls X12 aside.

*X12*
"I am curious.  How did Tank know you were there, and why did he attack the York's?" he asks of you.  Lord York is busy in the jet, speaking with his son, Jeremy.

"From what I gathered from the damage, the battle seems to have originated in the back of the mansion," Empath says, looking at pictures the jet has taken on their flyover.

*Jeremy*
Your father is quietly reflective during the flight.  Once people start to leave, however, he pulls you aside with the cases.  Placing his hand on the surface of the case, an unseen scanner activates, taking a palmprint.  He follows this with a voiceprint and finally a key to unlock the manual lock.

"The cases are keyed to open for me, you or Kevin, though I think we'll restrict that following today.  I was saving them for your graduation, for when you entered the mutant corps here in England," he says.  He lifts the case to reveal a small arsenal of high tech gadgets and gizmos.

"Given recent events, I think it would be an excellent choice to have you join EPIC.  I have no doubt the mutant corps shall have no interest in chasing down those that attacked our home, or bringing that... false son... that creature... to justice.  Both, I think, EPIC will be most interested in.  Plus, the corps are not nearly as strong as EPIC, and if that armored maniac were to come with any sort of force, far more than you would find themselves endangered.

"I will use our fortune to secure my own safety, but locking you away behind guards and mercenaries is not something I will enforce upon you.  You may join me in hiding if you like, but I think with these tools I made for you, and the ones I had made for Kevin, and your military training, you will be a welcome addition to EPIC.

"Of course, my funding of the school will make it nearly impossible for Thunder to say no.  And it certainly won't hurt business to have York Industries devices used publicly.  Quite an advertisement that will be," he finishes, a comment reminding you that he is very much the businessman.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 26, 2004)

"There will be no way to get out the businessman out of you, even in dire situation" reply Jeremy with a smile. "Remind me Kevin... if he didn't wanted to prove himself so hardly and hastly as he was trying to do, he would have made a great businessman. He just need to control himself a bit more..."  continue Jay, sadness filling his face.

"You are right. I am a man of action, and staying hidden will kill me more than a bullet. Going into the corps would have been great, never thought to go into EPIC before. Now, I think it may be better. They are more active throught the world... I'll ask Thunder, or anyone taking the lead while he is hospitalized, and try to convince him not to take me for your funding, it won't help the team to take me as a weight, but for my skills."

Jeremy move to the case and open it. He looks inside the gadget made by his father industry.

"Seems pretty sophisticated. Pretty impressive. With that with me, I think I'll be able to defend myself."

He close it.

"I'll go see... I think it is Titan there, I'll ask him. Tale care father. Too much York's blood have been spilled lately, I'll take care of myself, and it will be better if they accept me."

Jay give a military salute to his father, and after lowering down his hand, he smiles at him and adds "I'll find that duplicate and bring him to justice."

He walks down to Titan and ask him.

"Sir, can I have a word with you?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Nov 26, 2004)

"I don't know that Tank actually expected us to be there," X12 says.  "Kevin's errant duplicate was with him - I think they were after something at the mansion.  The Yorks should inventory the wreckage as soon as possible, so that we can find out what, if anything, was taken.

Lord York seemed to think that there was some mistake in the communication that Thunder sent about Kevin's death - I assume that the duplicate contacted him for something.  You'd need to question him about the reasons New York was at the estate; I hadn't thought to ask."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 26, 2004)

"It is okay, Jackson," Johan says as he tries to gather his thoughts. Hearing Loki's comment, he gets up and walks over to the recovering duplicate.
"I would really like an explanation on this, if you have one, please," he says, still not really feeling top-notch.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 27, 2004)

"Well, damn," Sanjay says, looking at the slumped form of Ms. Vaile and her blinking locket.  He sees the others fly towards the buliding out of the corner of his eye, but continues to focus on the problem at hand.

Realizing the increased speed of the blinking probably means he's short on time, as well as the fact that the material of the locket is an especially difficult substance, he concentrates on the locket, attempting to entomb it in nonconductive lead before pulling it off her neck.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 28, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters
Neutron*
The transmutation works flawlessly, coating the locket in a thin layer of non-conductive lead.  With a tug, the clasp breaks and you notice two microfilament wires sparking for a short second where the clasp was.  Without a complete circuit, the electrical charge quickly disappates.  Even through the lead, however, you can feel it tingle along your hand; it was a powerful little charge.

With the thought that this thing might blow up in your mind, you can't help but wonder just how big an explosion this little thing with the big attitude might make.  Of course, that thought momentarily gets shaken, along with you as you hear a loud explosion of glass above you, then are violently jolted as the elevator stops its upward moment suddenly!  You manage to maintain your footing as you see a large, bearded man perched on a beam just above you, swinging a massive hammer towards the glassteel wall of the elevator across from you!  The window cracks moments before the ring of thunder assails your ears and Vince bursts headlong into the car, shattering the window and sliding painfully and awkwardly into the wall between your legs.

"Ow... by dose," he grunts.  His huge horns are uncomfortably close to Monica's personal territory.

*Metal Mistress*
As you follow the winged hero's instructions, your magnetic field brings the elevator to a screeching halt.  The cable, still wanting to continue, snaps and flies upward, leaving the elevator in your grasp alone.  You see Neutron and Ms. Vaile in the elevator.  She appears unconscious and he's holding a small locket with a flashing end.  The pulses appear to be nearly continuous.

Gavião de Gelo swings his massive ice hammer down from his perch, driving it into the elevator's glassteel wall, sending a massive ring of cracks through the wall as he tries to shatter the glass to get inside.  A burst of red and black zips up, then flashes out from the building and finally crashes through the glassteel wall as Vince finishes Gavião de Gelo's work, ending up in the car with Neutron and Ms. Vaile.  He slides face-first into the other wall, between Neutron's legs, his horns frightening close to delivering a coup de grace vasectomy on the spot.

"Ow... by dose," you hear him faintly say.

*Johan*
"You stole my brain!" he shouts at you angrily.

"Brain..." the unconscious duplicates all mumble, without waking.

"Woah..." Jackson says.

"That was so cool!  Do it again!" says Loki, obviously starting to feel better.  "Brains!" he says, doing a zombie walk towards the 'brainless' Johan.

You consider this just momentarily when you realize that you still have all mental capacity you did before, but lack any ability to duplicate.  He, on the other hand, seems to have that down just fine.  Your gear is in fine shape, while his appears to be shoddy and in ill-repair; it is unlikely he can spin gadgets from nothing, though he certainly seems to remember being able to do so, or at least being smarter.

_Gonna be a few days for me to do an update for Britain... I need to find Jay and remember what gadget's he's gonna get _


----------



## Agamon (Nov 28, 2004)

"_Your nose_?" Sanjay says, stepping over Vince.  "Watch where you point those things."  He steps out of the hole in the elevator and nods thanks at the hammer-weilding fellow as he flies out.  Seeing Michelle, he hucks the amulet into the air and yells, "Metal Mistress!  Push that thing as far up into the air as you can!  I think it's going to explode!"


----------



## Elementor (Nov 29, 2004)

With a groan Vince gets back to his feet rubbing his nose slightly, "I really have to practice my stopping."  Picking up the collapsed "Ms. Vaille" he follows Sanjay out of the elevator just in time to watch him toss the necklace in the air.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 29, 2004)

"But there must be something else besides that, otherwise your armor shouldn't have deterioted the way it has. Could it be that you are my duplication power, separated from the rest of me? It would provide an answer to why you have lost the heightened mental capacity, but retained the ability to duplicate."


----------



## Mimic (Nov 29, 2004)

Michelle will attempt to magnetically grab the flashing amulet, if she can grab it she will push it as far away from her and anything else as possible (80 feet). Once it is as far away as possible she will fly straight up taking it and the empty elevator with her


----------



## Calinon (Nov 30, 2004)

*SAP Headquarters
Johan*
"Wha?" your other self says with a confused look on his face.

"He said you and him have different abilities now," Loki translates.

"Well _duhhhh_!  I know that, idiot!" Johan (version 2) snaps back at Loki.

"Maybe he's too dumb to have made the armor now, wouldn't you say, mate?" Rebound says.

"Hey, I'm like sitting right here!" Johan (version 2) complains angrily.  "Now let me out of these thingies!"

"You mean the handcuffs?" Rebound asks.

"Yeah."

"Who's the idiot?" Loki quips.

"And if we did, what then?" Rebound asks.

"I'll off spanky there and get my brain back, of course!"

Rebound and Loki share a glance and say, "Riiiiight..."

A buzzing drops down to you as Tara lands between you and the building, a whirlwind above her carrying much debris from the building; glass and concrete.  She steps back, releasing the whirlwind and it clatters to the ground loudly.

Then, from well above....

*Neutron, Speed Demon, Metal Mistress*
Neutron flies out and hurls the necklace towards Metal Mistress.  Metal Mistress starts pulling the elevator out and wraps the necklace in another magnetic field as Vince starts stepping out of the elevator to take flight.  Gavião de Gelo leaps out from the building, flapping his wings to gain momentum enough to fly.  Then...

_KRAAAAACK-OOOOOOM!!!!_

The explosion rips through the air, shattering windows and bursting into a significant fireball.  Vince slams back into the elevator with Ms. Vaile.  His head nails the steel control panel, and he is knocked out!  Gavião de Gelo is slammed back into the building, sliding briefly down the glass before he starts to plumet earthward.  Neutron is blasted up, into and through a window, slamming into the suspended ceiling of the office within before obliterating a pair of filing cabinets, taking the twisted remains of them with him through the office wall and into the hallway.  Somehow, he manages to remain conscious, though in significant pain.  Metal Mistress is blasted the opposite direction, cartwheeling through the air, her vision swimming as she falls towards the ground.

_Everyone takes 1L._
_Conditions:  Vince KO, Gavião de Gelo KO, Metal Mistress stunned, Neutron prone_

The elevator tips, then starts falling back down the shaft.  Vince dazedly comes, seeing the skyline whip by before there is a screeching sound and the elevator starts rapidly slowing down.  The roof is suddenly peeled back and Cosmo reaches down and pulls you out of the car by your horns, handing you off to Straightjacket who grips the elevator car in one hand, clinging to the sides of the shaft with his legs, and holds you around the chest in another massive hand.  He leaps down, picking up Ms. Vaile and leaping straight up to cling to the side of the elevator shaft.

"Let 'er go," he says, and Straightjacket releases his hold on the elevator for a more secure hold on the elevator shaft walls.

Neutron slowly extricates himself from the file cabinets as the distinctive sound of Loco comes bursting down the hall.  The spinning form barely pauses before ripping through the office Neutron just plowed through and running down the side of the building in pursuit of the falling Gavião de Gelo.

Michelle sees the ground rapidly approaching, then an instant before impact something slams into her back and spins her around.  The impact finishes the job the explosion started, and she passes out, faintly acknowledging that she is alive before she does so.

From the ground, the remaining epic members see Loco pass Gavião de Gelo and hit the ground, a whirlwind of air catching the unconscious winged man and setting him gently on the ground.  They also see Michelle about to hit the ground when a large portuguese man in weightlifting tights slams into her, and spins her around so she lands on top of him as the pair slam into the ground.  The shockwave shakes the area as concrete and dirt explode from the long crater the two create.

Debris rains down, and Rebound quickly moves to provide cover for as many as he can as Tara tries again to create a whilrwind to catch the largest pieces.  Johan (version 1) uses gadgets to provide as much force field coverage as possible.

Camera crews are rolling, people are running for cover and the wail of ambulance and fire fighting vehicles are soon heard rapidly closing on the area.

_Time to close this scene!  Chapter is still going though   I just need to be able to consolidate both groups around the same time in New York.  A post for everyone will be coming sometime Tuesday or Wednesday if everything holds!_


----------



## Calinon (Dec 1, 2004)

*INTERLUDE*
_Telecommunications have been restored, and on every channel the same news broadcast is being played.  Camera footage displays, showing vague details of most of the incidents at South American Pharmaceuticals.  The final explosion is caught in complete detail, however, from the mid-air fireball to the catching of the elevator and rescue of those inside, from Neutron being blasted into the building to Loco racing out and saving his winged teammate, from Paco and Michelle's devastating impact into the ground to the remaining EPIC members stopping the falling debris from causing serious damage or injuries._

"... fortunate to be alive today.  Several members of EPIC and the SAEF have been taken to hospital, along with dozens of police and workers at SAP.

"Police have taken into custody Rao Telda, head of the board of directors, several other prominant members of the board and mid-level aide, Chelsea Price.  While no official report has been given, Telda appears to have made a play for power in SAP against Alison Vaile, going so far as to attempt to have her killed twice."

_The image changes to the conversation with Telda in the parking garage and his subsequent activation of the explosive device._

"Moments after this occurred, the explosion that sent so many to hospital echoed through the city.

"Police are currently being tight lipped about charges against Rao Telda and his fellow suspects, but evidence against the perpetrators of these events is already being gathered.   In an interview with EPIC members, evidence was presented that Telda may also be responsible for the attempted murder of one of EPIC's members," _and the images change to an action shot of Neutron, _"Sanjay Mohan, though details are sketchy at the moment.

"Rest assured, more details will soon follow..  I'm Ina Sosa," _the report ends._


----------



## Calinon (Dec 1, 2004)

*Brazilia Medical Facility*
*October 14, 2120*

*Metal Mistress*
You wake up to find yourself in a hospital bed.  The room you lay in is a comfortable one, and the TV is playing an interview by one Ina Sosa showing in great detail many of the events you just went through.  There is a new uniform with EPIC emblazoned on it lyaing across a chair past the foot of your bed, though you are wearing a comfortable medical gown without a breezy backside.  As you wake up, you are pleasantly surprised that other than a minor complete body ache, you appear mostly unscathed.

Thunder stands with his back to you, watching the television reports and flipping through channels to see other video feeds of the incidents of the past few days and appears unaware that you are awake.  Tara sleeps in a recliner nearby.

*Speed Demon*
You come and don't quite recognize the ceiling.  The smell, however, you recognize.  Once more, you are laying in a hospital bed.  A large TV is on playing video and commentary on the events of yesterday, and sunlight is streaming through the window on your left.  Your head is throbbing as you sit up, hearing a litle jingle above you. Looking up, you see a pair of oversized corks imbedded into your horn tips, a string of bells between them.  A "Do Not Disturb!  Will Eat You!" sign is dangling from the string of bells.

A grey haired businessman sits at the table in the room, reading the paper and turns to you as you sit up and jingle.  It's your father, and he seems quite happy you are awake.

"The doctor said you would recover soon," he says, dropping his paper and coming over to your bed.  He looks you over with a researcher's eye.  "Those are new, those are new, that's _definitely_ new," he says, looking at your horns, wings and tail in order.  "Your eyes seem far more normal than last time I saw you.  How is your vision?"

While he is focused on you, you notice it doesn't look like he's been getting much sleep.  His hair isn't exactly perfect as it usually is, and his eyes have big bags under them.

*Neutron*
Unlike the others, you were quite conscious when they brought you in.  While Rebound has long since gone to bed, exhausted from his growth power, and Loki is getting checked over and detoxified, most of the night for you has been spent speaking with members of ISA as they gather evidence against Rao Telda and his co-conspiritors.  Thankfully, early in the process, Empath, Sanchez and Thunder arrive, with Empath sitting with you, Cosmo and Straightjacket to help with your statements.  Finally, as dawn breaks, the police have all the information they need.  Cosmo and Straightjacket head off to get some sleep, but for some reason Empath seems most interested in keeping you occupied with questions and such.

After a while, you start to get really irritated at being cooped up for so long, not to mention curious as to why you haven't yet been attacked by Monica.  Which is about when you realize she wasn't at SAP Headquarters with the rest of EPIC.

*Johan*
You are sitting in a Brazilia Medical laboratory with an old doctor, Sanchez, who arrived with Thunder and Empath some time ago, and your other self.  Some while back, your other self managed to disperse the rest of the duplicates.  The two of you have been the guinea pigs in several tests, trying to figure out what is going on.

"Well," Sanchez says.  "Same DNA strands, for the most part.  I mean, slight differences here and there from a seperation of powers I'm betting."

"But that doesn't explain _this_," the doctor says, pointing at a screen facing away from you.

"Doesn't explain what!?" exclaims your other self, strapped currently to a table much like you are.

Your curiosity causes you to glance over and you experience a momentary shift in your vision.  Little white lights zip by you as you seem to momentarily go down some sort of black tunnel with sparkling lights, then you find yourself examining the same data the doctor is.  Apparently, you are generating a minor electromagnetic field, where your other self is not.  And the heatsink in this computer is in major need of replacement.  You aren't quite sure how a hospital this advanced could have a computer with such low memory.  And that is a horrible security hole in the network.

With another shift of vision, you find yourself looking across the room again.

_It'll all become clear soon... maybe.  Muahaha._

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England*
*Dover Medical Facility*

*X12*
It takes you a matter of moments to heal the injuries of Kodiak and Trailblazer, the former quickly making his way outside the hospital and back to the jet to "prepare for our return trip."  For some odd reason, you don't buy that for a moment.  Someone here seems to have heard of you.  The hospital administrator is coming towards you with one of the hospital doctors.

"Oh boy, here they come partner.  This is probably our cue to mosey off with furball," Trailblazer says as they approach.

"We have several patients who could desperately use your healing touch," the administrator says without even so much as an introduction.

"Now, lady," Trailblazer says.  "I reckon that you can do just as much for folks as X can, and you don't end up hurt as a result."

"And I don't believe I was speaking to you," she says sternly.  The administrator cuts a matronly figure.  She is in her 50's with grey hair pulled tightly back and agressive wire rimmed glasses, giving her a stern look to go with her waspish voice.  "Now come along," she says, reaching for your arm to drag you off.

You also see Empath talking to Raisa in the lobby, a rather headed discussion at that, though their voices are at least subdued.

*Jay*
Titan talks with you and your father for a good long while.  After hearing of your military training, he doesn't take long to agree to you joining the school.

"I'll talk with the European Council about getting you released to EPIC service.  With the threat of Anarchy looming over your head, I doubt there will be much opposition to you coming stateside, amigo," he says.  "I am more concerened with you, Lord York, and your safety.  Anarchy is not to be trifled with."

"I realize the danger, thank you, Titan," your father says.  "But with the entirety of my resources at my personal disposal, I assure you I shall be quite safe.  I am also given opportunity to test my devices in the field.  I am sure Ms. Sanchez shall find studying them most interesting," he says with a bit of a frown.  "But honing them shall give my son an advantage, so I suppose that cannot be helped."

"What devices, hmm?" Titan asks.

The cases are opened as Kodiak comes back on the plane.  Inside are several items, and both cases seem to contain the same items.  He pulls out a rather amazing looking assault rifle.  Unlike a sniper rifle, it is relatively short, only about 3 feet in length.

"The YX assault unit," Lord York explains.  Titan doesn't look too pleased.  "Do not worry, Titan.  I have no intention of giving my son a lethal weapon.  The discharge is light based, delivering a charge of energy to overwhelm the synapses of a target.  It can blind a foe, or exhaust them as well, can penetrate most armor thanks to the beam being compsed of light, and has both single and autofire capability."

Setting the gun back in the case, he pulls out an armband Jay has already seen.  "The YX stimpjack injector.  It delivers a charge of medical nanobots to repair danage to tissues and organs.  This is specificaly DNA geared to Jeremy, so it won't work on anyone else, but can be activated by a thought or when a sensor in the band indicates he is in need of aid.  It needs to be recharged often, however, a flaw we are working on remedying."

"I'm sure X12 will appreciate that particular device," Titan says.

"This belt," he says, pulling a thick metalic belt from the case, "is a prototype we call the YX deflection field.  The field will automatically attempt to deflect any incoming physical or energy attack from the wearer.  The field is invisible, but," he says with a meaninful look at Jeremy, "it will degrade with use until it is recharged, so do not think it makes you invulnerable.

"Finally, this helmet is something I am tweaking for military use here in Europe," he says, drawing out a lightweight helmet with ocular sensors.  "This helmet grants the wearer the ability to see in the dark, detect most invisible foes, as well as having a self contained radio broadcast and reception system that is very difficult to jam.

"I plan on making some other alterations to other devices, but I think this should, coupled with Jeremy's ability to boost his physical abilities, keep him quite safe," Lord York says, resealing the case.

"Keeping Sanchez from tearing those apart will take nothing short of a miracle," Titan jokes.  "I'm sure Kodiak can handle it."

"I believe, comrade, that the proper response to that would be 'go to hell,' " Kodiak rumbles.

"Well, with that pretty much settled, do you have any questions about the EPIC facility?  Because it is not simply a training ground; it is also a school.  One you'll be joining mid-semester I might add," Titan says to Jeremy.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 1, 2004)

"Look, ma'am," X12 says, recoiling from the woman, "I don't necessarily mind helping your facility, but I'm not just a machine you can drag about as you wish.  We're on time constraints for tracking down some dangerous criminals - this isn't a good time for us.

"If you bring me charts, ma'am, I'll find out how much time we have, and I'll help as many cases before we leave as I can."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 1, 2004)

"I've been thinking -no surprise there, I gather-, but maybe this is a result of my rig-built neurocomputer interface? I experienced a wierd out of body happenstance, which ended with me being transported from the van to the SAP security control room with a virtual construct of their defenses. 
I believe my duplicate here was in existance when the telelocation happened, so it could be possible that my body thought it was dying, triggering a reaction reported with some duplicators to carry on living in their duplicate. But since I didn't really die, only part of my essence made the transportation.
But I'm still not sure if that explains the electromagnetic field... Maybe you should have the heatsink and the memory on that computer maintained and upgraded, respectively, it could be a miscalculation."


----------



## Elementor (Dec 2, 2004)

D...Dad??  DAD!!  It is so good to see you again!  Looking a little embarrassed, Vince reaches up and tears the bells and note away from his horns.  They are promptly crumpled and tossed aside.  "Yeah, I think I have kinda started growing into my eyes.  You'll notice I'm a fair bit larger than before.  I keep growing and mutating and I'm not sure if it's done yet.  My vision is actually even better than it was before so I seem to be maturing that way too."  With a gesture towards the corks on his horns and the discarded note Vince adds, "It hasnt helped me in keeping a low profile or winning friends though.  How are Mom and the twins?  Geez, how are you??  You look tired and that is coming from a guy that runs around cities for fun."


----------



## Mimic (Dec 2, 2004)

"I have got to stop waking up in a hospital beds."  She says quietly not wanting to wake up Tara.

"Was anyone else hurt in the explosion and how did I not become road kill?"  She asks Thunder as she pushes herself up into a sitting postion


----------



## Agamon (Dec 3, 2004)

Sanjay, nods and gives short, generic replies to Empath's questions as his mind wanders.  He noticed right away that Monica was missing when the team showed up at the SAP building, but he never had a chance to ask anyone where she was.  Not with Allison running off, and the fight to save All...Ms. Vaile, and then her dragging him back into the building before that bomb almost blew them up.  Then the long, boring briefing here...why wouldn't Empath leave him alone?

He stiffles a yawn and rubs his chin.  "Thanks for the help with ISA, Empath.  But this whole mess has been crazy and I'm pretty tired," he says, getting up.  "Oh, um, hey, you don't happen to know where Monica is, do you?  I haven't seen here since SAP took me away to be their lab rat.  I wanted to let her know I'm alright."


----------



## Calinon (Dec 3, 2004)

*Brazilia Medical Facility*
*October 14, 2120*

*Metal Mistress*
"Perhaps if you stopped getting blown up," Thunder says without turning.  "You wouldn't keep waking up in hospitals."  He mutes the TV and turns around after settling on a channel.

"Everyone is hurt to some degree or another.  But it could have been far worse.  In fact, I don't think it could have gone much better.  Nobody is dead, you broke up a conspiracy in the world's largest pharmaceutical company, worked together with SAEF on camera and managed to capture my brother and get a description of Ghost for the first time ever," he says with an odd look.  "I might never live those last two bits down.

"Monica is still in surgery, though.  The doctors are not overly optimistic.  My brother, the good one," he adds, "is coming in to help.  Paco," he adds, "should be up on screen in a second."  Sure enough, the video soon shows Paco slamming into you in mid fall, then turning to absorb the impact as the two of you make a massive, long crater.  "He's in surgery too.  You can bet Loco is going to chalk this one up into the 'you owe me' category.  Anna's recoverying nicely though, and other than a bad concussion, Vince should be fine.  Everone else is just tired."

*Speed Demon*
"Twins, ug," he groans, squeezing the bridge of his nose.  "Just what I didn't need to think of.  I don't think 'twins' is how we can refer to them anymore.  Hector is fourteen inches tall at last measurement; we figure he should stop shrinking at twelve inches.  Samuel has begun eating everything.  _Everything._  He ate his bike last weekend because he felt like a snack.  He think's its great; I fear for my hovercars."

"I'm just tired from moving my personal effects from our corporate offices."

_I don't know if those were the twins names, but they are now!_

*Johan*
"You built a neurocomputer interf.... transported to wh... triggered a what...heatsink and..." Sanchez triest to interrupt without success.  Finally she comes over and clamps a hand over your mouth.  "Alright, sweetie.  Let me think a moment," she says.  Then a moment is up.

"Ok.  You built a neural interface to link up with SAP's computers and the effort transported your body there, leaving your duplicate disconnected from you.  It couldn't sense you, so it decided you were dead, subconsciously that is, and tried to stay alive, and succeeded.  But, if I interpret this right, you have all the smarts, and he has the duplication power.  And it looks like your mental link you shared with your duplicates has been transformed into a natural dataport with mechanical devices."

_Which is exactly what happened..._

"The question is, can we fix it," the doctor chimes in.  "Or do we even want to try.  Mental disassociation to this degree is dangerous enough.  Reincorporating seperate thought patterns, no matter how close the genetic match is, would be even more so, plus we have no way of reincoporating the excess genetic material, which would mean, in essence, killing the less intelligent boy."

"Hey!  I'm like... right here!" your other self exclaims.

*Neutron*
"She's still in surgery," Empath says, and though you feel an instant of panic, it is quickly superceded by an almost euphoric feeling.  You have absolutely no doubt that the feeling is being caused by Empath.

_Sense motive 18... success!  You can also attempt to break her powers hold over you (DC22 will save) since you know she is influencing you._

"I think it would be better if you just got some rest, Sanjay.  The doctors here are some of the best in the world and they are doing everything they can for Monica.  Once she is out of recovery and awake, you'll be able to see her."

_Empath makes a reasonable suggestion, and Neutron gets a 14 on the will save.  Not enough to shake it off, though she's not driving it into his skull or anything.  The emotional control she is being forceful about, however.  You can try to break the suggestion whenever you like._

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England
Dover Medical Facility*

*X1**2*
The matron has a grip like a grandmother, though how you know that is beyond you.  Basically, she won't let go.

"You either make the time or you don't," she says sternly.  "If you don't want to make the time, I will tell that family there to make arrangements for their daughter, and prepare the TOD for the injured guards from the prison escape."  With that, she releases your arm and heads over to a pair of parents with two young children near the reception desk.

"Oh that's just cold," Trailblazer says, tipping his hat up and scratching his forehead.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 3, 2004)

"Oh no, she didn't," X12 says, following after her.

"Ma'am," he says, coming up behind her.  "I'm not a doctor.  I didn't take an oath to help people like you and your staff did, so don't proceed to try and guilt me into helping these people - you want my help, ask me like a person, not like some god-damn machine that you can use to cover up your hospital's inabilities to help the sick.

I'm not even sure I can help them - I over-expended my abilities on a mission in China, and they haven't completely returned yet.  I will try, though... But I'm not moving an inch until you treat me like a person.  If you can't do that, then I'll go get you a shovel, and you can dig that little girl's and those guards' graves yourself."


----------



## Mimic (Dec 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Everyone is hurt to some degree or another.  But it could have been far worse.  In fact, I don't think it could have gone much better.  Nobody is dead, you broke up a conspiracy in the world's largest pharmaceutical company, worked together with SAEF on camera and managed to capture my brother and get a description of Ghost for the first time ever," he says with an odd look.  "I might never live those last two bits down.




"We got lucky with Mason, he killed a lot of guards before we could take him down though." Michelle tells him glancing down at the bed she is sitting on. "As for Ghost we were at the right place at the right time and what about Mole and his crew did they get away? Anithos was hurt pretty bad, Ghost killed one of his duplicates and that seemed to send him into shock." She says looking back up at him, brushing her hair behind her ear.


			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Monica is still in surgery, though.  The doctors are not overly optimistic.  My brother, the good one," he adds, "is coming in to help.  Paco," he adds, "should be up on screen in a second."  Sure enough, the video soon shows Paco slamming into you in mid fall, then turning to absorb the impact as the two of you make a massive, long crater.  "He's in surgery too.  You can bet Loco is going to chalk this one up into the 'you owe me' category.  Anna's recoverying nicely though, and other than a bad concussion, Vince should be fine.  Everone else is just tired."




"I hope Monica is going to be ok, Sanjay and her have been gotten pretty tight from what I have heard... I hope he takes the news ok. It looks like I owe Paco more then Loco, if you ask me. Can you let me know when he is out of surgery so I can thank him?"  She tells him with a smile, trying to lighten the mood somewhat, it doesn't last as her shoulders slump slightly and a small sigh escapes her lips.

"Is this what leadership is? Making a decision on the fly and hoping to God that its the right one? Its a lot harder then I thought and it doesn't make you very popular. Especially when you criticize someone who has been nothing but helpfull and supportive." She adds glancing over to where Tara is sleeping.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 3, 2004)

"I've had my share of different opinions when I've had multiple instances of myself. I don't think I would like it with multiple thoughtpatterns inside _one_ head." 
Johan turns to his 'duplicate', "What do you say we both try to live the way we are now? You will cease trying to feed on my brains, and I'll make sure they don't try to feed yours into mine."


----------



## Agamon (Dec 4, 2004)

Sanjay arches an eyebrow at Empath, both at her statement and her use of her powers on him.  "In surgery?" he asks, quite calmly.  Tired and even more easily influenced than normal, he didn't want to fight anymore.  "Why would she be in surgery, she was fine when I left.  What happened?"

-1 on my Will save with a DC 22?  Nah, think I'll pass.  Besides, it's probably for the better...


----------



## Calinon (Dec 4, 2004)

*Brazilia Medical Facility
October 14, 2120*

*Metal Mistress*
"I am not too worried about Mole and his crew.  I've already gotten pretty much the whole story about that out of Straightjacket.  It's kind of nice to know the kid isn't border-line insane afterall, though I can't really say I'm all that thrilled about his father," he says with a frown.  "Anyway, don't worry about the Mole.  I doubt he'll be back anytime soon."

As you tell him about Mason and Ghost, he simply nods.  "At least Mole wasn't working for Anarchy, or none of you would have gotten out alive.  When Mason is around, people die.  We've never managed to avoid it, and it could have been far worse.  I can barely penetrate his skin.  If it took luck, then it's luck that finally managed to take him out of the picture, and soon that'll be permanent."  His voice holds no displeasure at the thought of his flesh and blood being executed for his crimes.

With the conversation turned to Monica, Paco and Loco, he tries to remain impassive.  "Monica is in bad shape.  The doctors don't give her much chance to survive, but my brother is on his way, so if he arrives in time, that should increase those odds tenfold.  As for Loco, he's the leader, and he doesn't let anyone forget it.  If you owe a member of the SAEF, you owe him.  Trust me, I've been holding onto that favor you turned in for a good long time with no little satisfaction.  Paco's pretty tough too; though he thinks he's tougher than he is.  Straightjacket could have done better taking the impact than he does; he's not overly bright, but you don't have to be smart to be brave.  And it's better him than you on the table.  Not meaning to be crass, but I'm getting really tired of hospital visits."

His impassiveness fades as you ask him about leadership.  "I only pray to God on Sundays.  Every other day I'll sell my soul if it means protecting people.  I put every single person on EPIC in danger every single day, and it never gets easier to do.  And don't worry about Tara.  I've said far worse things to Titan than you said to her," he adds.  Giving you a shrug, he says, "You've been unconscious for eight hours.  We talked.  And you can see where she is."

*Johan*
"Fine!" he says with some exasperation.  "Whatever.  Don't care.  Just lemme out of here so I can go eat and see Anna."

"I think we'll ponder the problem a bit more.  This might be a alright stopgap, but we don't know what exactly that is going to do to you.  But so long as there shall be no brain eating," Sanchez says, hitting the button to let the restraints pop open.  "Try not to go peering into the hospital computers with your new power, Johan," she says.  "We don't know how much control you have just now."

"I think that the electromagnetic field becomes strongest at this point, and look how it seems to affect the genome and dna strings in his cerebral cortex... " the doctor starts in as Sanchez and he analyze yet more data.

Your double is already off and with a none-to-pleased glare at you, stalks out of the office and down the hall.

*Neutron*
"When she ran with Vince and Loco after Ghost, they caught up with him.  Ghost used his powers to phase two metal rods into her body, then released them.  The metal fused with several organs, resulting in serious trauma.  The doctors are working to keep her alive until Doctor Johnson can arrive from New York," she says calmly.  "If it weren't for Vincent, she would have been buried in the rubble and certainly killed."

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England
Dover Medical Facility*

*X12*
"That's exactly what you are," she snarls back at you.  "You were created with that purpose.  You are nothing more than a tool to be used as," she says as her form ripples and changes before her eyes.  A hand clamps down on your arm as Prophet now stands where the administrator was, "_I_ see fit."

Your vision shifts and you see a black and white frozen image behind you, the administrator talking with you and Trailblazer.  You whirl about finding yourself facing her, still gripped by your father.

"Don't you recognize her?  Look closely.  She helped me create you; program you.  You are as much her creation as mine.  Well, perhaps not as much," he says with a chuckle.  With a burst of memory, you do remember her face, vaguely, from lab work early in your life.  "You have two choices now that you remember; serve her wishes, or kill her," he says with a dark laugh.

You slam back into your normal vision, arm burning under your uniform.  The administrator is talking to you, but pauses.  "Are you alright?  You appear somewhat disoriented?  If you aren't up to trying to help the girl, I can certainly understand that."

_"Just a tool," _echoes in your mind.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 4, 2004)

"TRAILBLAZER!" X12 screams.  "You helped him, didn't you!" he continues to scream, backing away from her.  "You helped him make me!" he yells, turning, looking for Trailblazer.  "You were there, in his labs!  Get her away from me, Trailblazer - get her away before Prophet comes back.  I won't, Prophet - TRAILBLAZER!"

X12 continues to back away, praying for Trailblazer's intervention.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 5, 2004)

OOC: Sorry if I've been silent. Twice my connection failed after I try to post... damn african connection 

Jay looks at the different devices. He grabs the XY assault unit. He weight it. Take in in his hands and take a close look.

"Lightweight, non-lethal and more stable than bullet-type weapon, as it is based on light. That will make a great crowd control or SWAT weapon. I see that you have worked hard these lasts years, father.

That will make a change of the out of date equipement we use for training at the military base."

He continue to examine each device, fascinated by the technology in it. His rough knowledge of these kind of device make him think he will be able to maintain such things, but he could hardly try to recreate such things.

Jay get out of his tought as Titan speaks to him.

"Thank you sir, to accept me in your ranks. And I hope that you doesn't accept me for the donation my father make to you. I don't want to be a weight, and I am use to see person be refused into mission when they doesn't fit in...

For the school, a soldier is not simply being a well train figther, but need to be a good tactitian and knows as much as he can, so he can better understand the world he must help or fight for or against. I know I am not the brigthest guys, having pretty average grade all the time, but I am not a man that step back at the first sight of difficulty. I may not be as successfull as you may wish, but I will put all the effort needed to catch up, wathever it takes.

But I have one question. I have been training to handle explosive during my military training. I would like to know if I would be able to continue it during my time with you. Such skill could save lives someday, but I know it could cost mine too, and for both these reason I want to continue so I can be prepared to as much possible situation than I can be prepared to."


----------



## Agamon (Dec 6, 2004)

"I see," Sanjay says with a nod.  "Well, I hope she's okay.  Have you by any chance heard anything about Vida, the woman that helped free me from the lab and how she's doing?  Or anything about my own condition and what I might need to do?  I might still be carrying the virus.."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 6, 2004)

Johan looks after his duplica- no, his double as it leaves the room.
"He seems to also have lost the patience I have," he says with a sigh, "but that doesn't stop him from being right. How is Anna, and am I allowed to visit her?"


----------



## Elementor (Dec 7, 2004)

Vince can't help but chuckle at the thought of young Samuel devouring everything in sight.  The smile disappears quickly with the news of the move though.  "Where are the offices moving to?  And for that matter why?"


----------



## Calinon (Dec 7, 2004)

*Brazilia Medical Facility
October 14, 2120*

*Johan*
"Anna?" Sanchez says as she looks with the doctor at a monitor.  "Fine, fine, she's fine," she says semi-absently.  "Probably in recovery."

Luckily, you know just where that is, having seen your way around the hospital already.  Your double seems to know the way as well, and as you hurry along after him, he lets the elevator doors close before you can get in with him, sticking out his tongue at you as it slams shut.

It takes you a minute to follow him down to recovery, and when you do, you see him standing outside the wide archway into the recovery ward with a surprised look on his face.

"See, I woah, _can_ do it!" you hear Anna's voice from within recovery a few instants before she walks out stiltedly...

*Neutron*
"Vida is recovering fairly well.  Both she and you should make a full recovery.  The virus infecting you was pretty much eradicated.  They aren't so sure about your discolorations, but with luck that will fade too," she says with a smile.  "Vida is just down the hall," she adds, turning to get coffee.  "Two doors down on the left.  With _Ms. Vaile_," she says dubiously.  "Or whoever she really is," you think you hear her mutter quietly.

*Vincent*
Your father sighs a bit.  "Well, it'll be public knowledge shortly anyway, but SAP acquired a 52% voting share in my corporation today in a rather efficient takeover bid.  A shareholders meeting was called immediately and a new board of directors installed," he adds with a frown.  "Needless to say, I'm not on it."  He shakes his head.  "Oh well; I guess I shouldn't have issued public shares."

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England
Dover Medical Facility*

*Jay*
"Oh great.  More explosions at base," Titan says.  "I'm pretty sure Sanchez will have no trouble training you.  And if not, a few of the students are good at blowing things up," he adds with a laugh.

The intercom crackles to life.

"Hey, Titan.  I could use your help in here.  X is kinda freaking out!" Trailblazer exclaims.

"Kodiak," Titan says, but the big russian is already moving out of the plane.  "Empath, X12 is," he starts.

"I see him," she returns even before he finishes.

"Excuse me a moment, gentlemen," Titan says, then he bursts out of the plane in a streak of silver and white.

*X12*
Trailblazer grabs your arm.  "Just relax, partner," he says.

As if an image overlays what you see, you see the administrator seems bring a needle towards you.  _This won't hurt a bit,_ you hear her say distantly.  You look at Trailblazer and he's ghosted over by an image of a guard like the ones you were trained with.  You can't be sure of what you are seeing though, as two images seem to blend together, confusing you.

Behind the administrator the shadows deepen and you see a pair of red eyes, a faint slash of a mouth with perfect teeth and hear a dark chuckle before the shadows vanish.  The dual images before you remain, however, and you can't be sure which is which.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 7, 2004)

Jay looks all the EPIC member leaving.

_Nothing they can't handle I suppose..._

He looks at his father, taking advanatge they have all left.

"So my military training finish like that, and here I am in EPIC... I would have prefer that to happen in a more happy time. What do you plan to do with Kevin's stuff? I don't want to see that duplicate to get his hand on it.

Seems some people in EPIC would like to get an eye on those things. I suppose it is all classified, so do you want me to keep them for me or can they take a look? I think I could repair some minor defect if needed, but if something failed badly, I am not sure I would be able to repair it myself. I am not yet used to such technology. So, what your call on that father?"


----------



## Agamon (Dec 7, 2004)

Sanjay nods his thanks.  "Okay.  Oh, and no matter what I might say later, I appreciate the 'help'," he says, tapping on his head. "I'm not usually the most level-headed guy."

As he walks down the hallway to Vida's room, his mind wanders.  "Yeah, what is the deal with Ms. Vaille, anyway...eh, I don't care, la, la, la, la, la..." he thinks, sleepily.

Entering the room, he flashes a smile, but his drowsy eyes don't play along, making him look as though he's a little drunk.  "Hey, girls, how's everyone doing?"


----------



## Mimic (Dec 8, 2004)

At the mention of Straightjacket's father, Michelle rolls her eyes. "Ugh, tell me about it, I don't think I have ever met someone as sexist and annoying as he is. But he did help out and his absorbing abilites could be a usefull ability to have around." She says with a shrug

"What happened with Mason? How did he become so evil? Its just that you and your other brother are so different from him, sometimes its hard to believe that your brothers at all."

"I hope she still isn't mad at me but I guess your right, you have to make the best choice you can and go with it but its nice to know that you have someone you can count on."  She says with a smile. "How much longer are we going to have to wait until the most of us can be released and when will we find out about Monica?"


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 8, 2004)

"Woah...  is what comes out of Johan's mouth as he sees Anna. Then he remembers that he isn't getting any closer by just staring with his mouth open, and gets back to walking over to her.
"That is amazing."


----------



## Elementor (Dec 8, 2004)

"What are you going to do?  Is there anything I can do to help?  How is Mom taking it?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 10, 2004)

_"It can't be real,"_ X12 ponders.  _"I won't let him use me to hurt these people, but I also won't let him hurt me with them, either."_  His mind racing, X12 readies himself for the advancing nurse/image.


_Half Action: Total Defense.  Ready Action - If the nurse attacks with the syringe, attempt Grapple._


----------



## Calinon (Dec 12, 2004)

*Brazilia Medical Facility
October 14, 2120

Johan*
"Wow!  What happened!" your double says.

Anna replies to him, pretty much ignoring you.  "The doctor said with some new medical nanobots, the back injury from that drunk driver in Russia can be fully repaired," she says excitedly, stumbling slightly.  Your double is very quick to stop her from falling.  And despite your presence, she is still ignoring you!

And then you realize that this is pretty much how she dealt with you when there was you and several duplicates around, just talking to the main you.

"Miss Nikitov," comes a somewhat scolding voice from inside as a nurse appears in the doorway.  "I said no strenuous activity yet.  We have several more injections of nanobots and we need to continue the bioscans."

"Alright, alright!" she says, walking stiff-legged back into the room.  

Your double starts to follow and then afixes you with a slight smirk and glare.  "Don't even think about it," he says, then four duplicates appear in the doorway to block you as he goes into the room.

*Neutron*
As you head down the hall away from Empath, her forced emotional control weakens considerably, though it leaves you with the ability to control them yourself quite effectively.  As you enter the room, you see Ms. Vaile sitting next to the bed Vida lays in.

"Hello, Sanjay," Ms. Vaile says, flashing her typical pearly white smile towards you.  Somehow, she manages to not look in the least bit tired.  Every hair is in perfect place and her outfit is in perfect condition.

Vida also gives you a weak smile.  She is still obviously suffering from the lingering effects of Anaconda, displaying the same darkened and visible veins beneath her skin and looking quite tired.  An intravenus drip is attached to her hand and several monitors keep tabs on her condition.  The hospital gown does little to hide her substantial charms.

"I am quite well," Ms. Vaile says.  "Other than a bump on my head from that last explosion, though Vincent absorbed the worst of that I hear.  As for Vida, the doctor says she will be fine."

"Other than looking like a human zebra," Vida says with a bit of a chuckle.  "I guess we have that in common.  And I guess I have you to thank for being alive at all," she says.  "And you saved Ms. Vaile too."

"That he did," Ms. Vaile says with a smile.  "You do quite well playing the hero."

*Vince*
"Somehow I doubt I can convince SAP to return control to me.  Most of the staff have already been offered lucrative contracts with SAP.  I'll sell my shares and should have enough to retire on," he says with a frown.  "I'm not sure if your mother will appreciate the fact I will be spending more time at home or if she'll try to have me killed."  He lets out a sigh.  "It doesn't exactly make me happy losing everything I worked so hard for so quickly though."

*Michelle*
"Monica," Thunder says.  "We'll see if my brother can help her.  Nobody has ever seen injuries like hers.  The rods Ghost used have fused with parts of her internal organs.  We'll know once he arrives, provided she lasts until then."

"Jim and Jack were twins.  When their powers manifested, they let it go to their heads.  And their powers really manifested.  Both are cocky as hell and love nothing better than wreaking havoc.  I didn't shed a tear when Jim got killed by Tao and I can guarantee I'll be at Jack's execution," he says with definite conviction.  "We'll all get to see Straightjacket's dad get executed too if he ever smacks Jun Po on the butt like he does to the nurses around here," he adds.

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England
Dover Medical Facility

Jay*
"I've already covered some of that with Thunder.  EPIC can use the items, but has a non-disclosure agreement as to the technology itself.  It seemed prudent since I'm sure Ms. Sanchez would somehow get her hands on it no matter what," Lord York says.  "And don't worry about Kevin's things.  I'm sending his gear I had made for him with you for spare parts."

*X12*
It's as if your worst fears are happening just as you imagine them.  The nurse comes at you with a syringe.  Just as you lunge forward, something slams into your side hard, and you turn to see a guard, hands moving faster than you can see, slap you backwards.  You reel back into something huge and hairy.  Whirling about, you find yourself confronted with a bear, dressed in a guard uniform reaching down and grabbing hold of you with a "Rawr?!"

As you struggle, another, female, guard comes forward, grabbing hold of your head in a vicelike grip.  Slowly, everything shifts and images fade, leaving you standing, Kodiak having you in a bear hug, literally, and Empath resting her hand on your forhead.  Trailblazer stands infront of the administrator who looks completely shaken by the incident and Titan is just setting down by Empath.

"Just can't leave you alone for a minute, eh Amigo?"

"Shut up, Titan," Empath says, eyes closed as she focuses on what she is doing.  You feel a sudden pull in your head, like something is pressing against the inside of your skull,then a sudden mental _pop_ as whatever it is vanishes.  Empath's eyes fly open, completely black orbs.  She says something in french, then collapses, Titan catching her.  You are left feeling rather euphoric, like a great weight has suddenly been lifted from you, even as the administrator summons doctors for Empath.

The presence of your father, you realize, is gone.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 12, 2004)

X12 ceases to struggle.  "It's gone," he sighs, but his brow furrows quickly with concern.

"Prophet," X12 says, pauses a moment, takes a deep breath, and continues, "she took him out of my head.  Do her eyes normally change colors when she uses her abilities," he asks aloud, hoping someone will answer.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 13, 2004)

"I won't ask you where you go hiding, I prefer not to know, but you'll know where to contact me, so, if you can, give me some news once in a while."

Jay starts to look around.

"Nice technology, that jet... I think I'll like it, even if it won't be easy to be with them. EPIC had some hard time lately. But it isn't in a military camp that I will do something usefull..."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 13, 2004)

"I believe you don't want me to enter. I will just stand and wait over here then," Johan says to the duplicates and goes to lean against the wall a bit from the door they are guarding. He closes his eyes and tries to bring forth his newfound abilities and peek inside the room. He pays special attention to not possess any of the nanobots present in the room.


----------



## Agamon (Dec 14, 2004)

Sanjay sits down in a nearby chair and sighs.  "Well, if I hadn't gotten myself locked up in Dr. Psycho's lab, you wouldn't have gotten sick in the first place," he says sheepishly to Vida.  "And I'd be pushing up daisies myself if it wasn't for you two, so let's call it a draw."

He stares blankly ahead for a few moments before blinking and shaking his head.  "Wow, am I tired.  Anyway, I just wanted to make sure you were alright, Monica.  I better head to bed," he says with a smile, scratching his jaw as he rises from the chair.

That wasn't a typo, but a Freudian Slip...


----------



## Mimic (Dec 14, 2004)

Michelle listens to Thunder and smiles widely when he talks about Jun Po "executing" Straightjacket's dad. "I take it that she is doing better now?"  (ooc: I can't remember if we knew about her getting better) "Is she out of the hospital and speaking of getting out when can I leave?"


----------



## Calinon (Dec 17, 2004)

*Brazilia Medical Facility
October 14, 2120

Johan*
"Wow," says one duplicate.

"Amazing," says another.

"He's a bloody genius," a third says, and they all laugh... then stop at once and glare at you.

"Don't think we've forgotten about that," says the fourth.

You retire across the hall and sit on a bench.  You mentally reach out and find yourself in a large hall with many virtual rooms.  This is probably one of the ways your mind copes with the unfamiliar machine world so you can better comprehend.  Each nearby door is one of the many machines in the room, from lights to computers to the intercom system and a myriad of medical devices.  The hall stretches far into the distance as well as branching off in the distance, and you guess that following the hall will lead you through many areas of the hospital.  It is a little disconcerting when you consider you don't have a map.  You could get lost!

However, that isn't a problem right here.  Opening doors allows you to 'look' from various pieces of equipment, though a 'view' isn't really what you'd call it.  You can see from screens easily enough, but many objects simply don't have a visual function, such as the intercom.  Your best view is from one of the medical monitors, and by leaving the door to the intercom open, you can hear everything in the room.  You see Anna walking towards a medical bed with Johan's help.

"...and even fixed something I thought would be broken forever," you hear Anna say to Johan.  She wipes away a few tears, obviously talking about her mobility.  "The doctors say I can't ever wear my armor again though," she adds, but doesn't sound overly upset about that.

"I'm just glad you're alright, Anna," Johan says, and gives Anna a gentle hug, careful not to aggravate any of her injuries as best he can.  Anna blushes a bit at the attention.  "Just think!  Once you are feeling up to it, we can actually go for a walk in the woods near the school," he suggests as he helps her up into the bed.

"I never thought about that," she replies.  "I guess I never really had any reason to before.  I'd really like that."

*Neutron*
Vida says something in Portuguese with a bit of a grin to you and Ms. Vaile laughs.  "You get some sleep too," she says, patting Vida's hand.  "Come on Sanjay, let's find your room," she says, leading you out by the arm.

As the two of you walk to find a bed for you to relax in, you pass by Vince's room where he's awake, and free of the decorations Cosmo tied to him, and engaged in conversation with a middle aged man who bears no resemblance to him.  Of course, there aren't many red skinned, horned and winged demons kicking around...

You pass the open air area, and look down into the main foyer and see Titan landing outside the hotel, carrying someone.  The man rushes into the hospital, dressed in what looks like hovercycle ridinig leathers, removing his helmet as he goes.  It turns out to be Doctor Johnson, who immediately heads towards emergency.  Titan comes into the hospital and sits on a backless bench for a moment before lying fully down on it, a leg on either side and his hands draped to the ground.  He is gasping for breath and looks physically exhausted.

Ms. Vaile has paused with you.  "...I really don't think either of you would be up for that anyway," she says with a laugh.  "And I'm sure once Monica is better, you'll have your hands full enough as is."

*Michelle*
"No, not really.  Actually, there's been no real change.  She just keeps wasting away," he says bluntly.  "But she'd still manage to kill him."  His voice holds concern, but resignation as well.

"The rest of you will be able to leave tomorrow," he says.  "The doctors say Anna should be well enough to walk out under her own power by then if their nanobots work as intended.  I'm not to thrilled about losing her from the team, but I certainly wouldn't ask her to sacrifice walking just so we can have her in her armor.  Cosmo can take the team home in the jet tomorrow; everyone but Monica that is."

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England
Dover Medical Facility*

*X12*
"No, Amigo, they do not," Titan says with some obvious concern.  "Trailblazer, get..." he starts, and a sonic boom rips through the room, shattering the nearest windows.  Trailblazer is gone.  A faint plume of dust disappears into the west.

Kodiak shifts back, still holding onto you, though now with slightly less hairy arms.  "What can Prophet do when he inhabits someone, comrade," he says down to you.

*Jay*
"I dare say you'll be doing something far more useful with EPIC than you would in your military school," your father says.  "Like tracking down your brother's double and that anarchy chap.  And it's school, just like the academy, with training that will likely be every bit as intense as what you've been going through for the past three years.  It just won't be structured the same.  I dare say you'll do far better there than Kevin did; from what Titan says, they are lacking in the leadership department for their junior team.

"As for me, don't worry.  I fully intend on keeping in contact with you.  And hiding, I'll definitely have to do," he says, pulling out his phone.  He dials up a number and hits a button...

*Somewhere over Great Britain...*
Tank curses Thunder's name for about the eightieth time since he and New York took flight.  "I woulda loved to search that place for more gear."

"I think I'd know if my _father_ had a secret hiding place in our own home," New York says.  "And why are you complaining?  You got what you wanted.  I didn't get to off any of them!"

"Yeah, yeah.  So it could have gone better.  Next time we'll...."

_KRAK-KOOOOOOM!_

A pair of fireballs erupts in mid air as the cases filled with equipment that the two are carrying explode!  New York plumets down slamming through an old stone wall while Tank splashes and into a shallow and rocky stream.  A few minutes later both pick themselves up, armor badly damaged.  Tank pulls his helment off with a growl and slams it into a boulder.

"I _hate_ the British!"

*Jay*
...and gives a wry grin to you.  "York technology never goes where it isn't supposed to.  Those _were_ expensive prototypes."

He then proceeds to show you minor self destruct mechanisms and how to remotely trigger them on each of the devices he's giving you.  As he does so, the plain rocks slightly as a sonic boom rips through the area.  You see a streak blow past the door and head west.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 17, 2004)

Jay smiles as he sees the auto-destructive function.

"Anarchy won't like that functionnality." He pause for a moment. "I'll track them, as best as I can in the limit EPIC offer me. No use to have them against me. I'll work hard, and I hope you'll be proud. I'll go see what they are doing. I hope that boy doesn't give too much trouble to EPIC presently... and I wonder were Trailblazer was heading. He looks like in a rush... well, I suppose he always look like that."


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 17, 2004)

"He will make her see what he wants her to see," X12 says.  "He'll use her fears to cloud her mind and direct her attacks at his enemies.  When he did it to me, there was some superimposed-image of everything here as well - his control might only breed confusion, but he's likely try to cause her to view us as hostile towards her in some fashion so that she'll attack us directly or defend against our attempts to help her."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2004)

_Great. Anna's there going through with most likely one of the happiest moments in her life,_ Johan thinks to himself gloomily, _and I can't be there with her. Well, a permanent second instance of me with its own mind is, as is my own consciousnes, but that isn't exactly the same.
Man, this is going to be a pain to explain to everyone, especially if they just think one of us is merely a duplicate. This might just turn up worse than anything in the thousands of episodes of the Bold and the Beautiful._
While thinking, Johan still keeps his attention in the room.


----------



## Agamon (Dec 18, 2004)

Sanjay watches Dr. Johnson rush in, knowing full well where he's going and why he's in such a hurry.  He also knows that normally, at this point, he wouldn't be very rational; getting mad at Vince for letting Monica get hurt, at Michelle for letting her go off foolishly after Mole, at Empath for messing with his head, at the doctor for not getting here sooner, at Monica for putting herself in that position, and most of all at himself for not being there for her.

But he just stared blankly as the doctor rushed into emergency, thankful for Empath's meddling.  He was actually able to see that getting angry wouldn't solve any problems.  Regardless, though, without Empath around, the idea that his girlfriend was dying and he might not see her again was beginning to sink in, and it wasn't a pleasant feeling.

"Huh?" he said, only half-listening to Ms. Vaile.  "Up for what?"


----------



## Elementor (Dec 18, 2004)

With a quiet voice and somber expression, Vince looks up at his father and quietly asks, "Can I come home?  Even just for a little bit?  It seems like I am living in a hospital lately and just seeing my room and stuff would be really nice right now."


----------



## Calinon (Dec 20, 2004)

*Brazilia Medical Facility
October 14, 2120

Johan*
You continue to watch minor events unfold.  The nurse comes over and informs Anna that it's time for her next injection and proceeds to pull a curtain around the medical table, ushering Johan to the other side of the curtain.  Your view remains uninhibited however.  The nurse helps Anna lay on her stomach and opens the back of her gown.  Her head provides a remarkably fortunate cover as the doctor comes in.

"Alright, this will hurt quite a bit again," he says in warning and then proceeds to jab a long and painful looking needle into her spine in three locations.  You do notice that her 'ports' that her armor plugged into have been removed.  The nurse closes up the gown again, and Anna has barely made a peep, but that changes in a few moments when whatever the nanobots are doing start causing her intense pain.  She screams out, drawing the attention of the four Johans near the door, plus the one inside.  He rushes back inside the curtain, ignoring the nurse and doctor's protests.

"Anna!  Are you ok?"

*Neutron*
Ms. Vaile laughs and smiles at you.  "My, you _are_ tired," she says.  "Never mind for now, though I'm sure Vida will try to explain it to you later," she adds as if it is some joke.  But before you know it, you find a room assigned to you and are already dozing off.  The lights go out, and so do yours and you find yourself dreaming of cat-girls, business executives and wierd scaled women.

Eventually, however, your dreams turn to home, your mother and father.  And the town well.  And a blackness lurking there...

*Vince*
"You've barely been away," your father says.  "And it's the middle of semester for you.  Granted it's been a busy time for you, what with your galavanting about the globe, but I hightly doubt your mother would approve... or be able to handle your changes so well.  And home is likely camped out by reporters thanks to this takeover by SAP."

"What takeover is that?" comes a familiar voice questioningly.  Ms. Vaile casually leans against the doorjam.  "How is your head feeling, Vincent?" she asks.  "I must say I think the lack of bells is a definite improvement.  That young Randall certainly is a troublemaker."

Your father looks rather angry at her sudden appearance, but stays silent, probably not trusting himself to not say something inappropriate.

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England
Dover Medical Facility*

*Jay*
"I was proud of you before," your father says plainly.  "I had hoped Kevin could learn to be more like you from his time with EPIC," he says with a sigh.  "I will transfer some maintenance information to datapads for Sanchez.  Maybe you should ingratiate yourself to the EPIC members here and see if there is anything you can do to help their situation," he suggests.

As you exit the plane, you can see through the glass front of the hospital that Kodiak is giant sized and in bear form.  You see him swing at something and a moment later Titan crashes through the glassteel wall and skids to a halt on the steps before taking flight and flying back in towards Kodiak.

*X12*
"Or I could just take over," says Empath, her voice a dark whisper.  Black eyes focus on Titan briefly, who screams, releasing her and clutching his temples.  Kodiak release you and lunges forward, but past that, you really don't see much from the hospital.

_You reel from the mental blast, but manage again to pick yourself up.  Your thoughts are scattered, but you manage to dive behind cover, out of sight of the telepath and the directive he is now controlling.   Directive 11, at first your partner, now has become your enemy in the excersise._

_"Most telepaths will experience backlash if the mind they are tied to suffers damage," your father says through the soundsystem calmly.  Directive 11 jumps over the barricade you are behind, landing with his back to you, having been directed to the wrong section.  You leap up behind him and deliver a dangerous chokehold, cutting off the air supply and bloodflow to the brain.  In a matter of seconds, he goes limp, his eyes going dull.  Across the room, the telepath is too slow in disconnecting from his mind and follows suit._

_You start to release your hold, but your father says over the intercom, "If you release him, the telepath may recover and continue his assault.  Surely you could just revive him later.  If your power works of course," he says with a dark chuckle.  "The telepath has been hired to kill the both of you.  You will receive no further aid from me."_

_The comm goes dead, leaving you with a choice._

But you can't remember what you chose, as your mind snaps back to current.  Titan delivers double fisted clubbing blow to the top of the now massive Kodiak's bear-head.  Kodiak backhands Titan in response, sending the spanish hero flying through the wall of the hospital to skid to a halt on the steps.  Empath focuses on Titan, and he streaks back in towards the battle even as she lets a blast of mental energy loose at Kodiak, who staggers back from the blow.

Raisa, Dara and Michael come running towards the battle.  Somehow, you've managed to avoid getting trampled.  You see Jeremy York rushing up the steps towards the main doors.  You can't help but recall on your recent history when Titan was nearly killed when shot by a ray of liquid silver.  While EPIC itself avoids the use of silver, and it is not commonplace, several simple hospital implements are made from silver in this day and age, or at least an alloy with silver in it; scalpels, clamps and some laser focussing equipment.  And emergency is _right over there!_


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 21, 2004)

"Of course she isn't. Her muscles and, especially, nerves are being forced to recover from something they couldn't on their own," Johan mutters to himself and sighs. 
_Not too much I can do here. I think I will go see if I can help Sanchez and the doctor with figuring out what exactly the electromagnetic field is and does. I'll talk things over with Anna when she has finished recovering._


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 21, 2004)

X12 makes for emergency, to locate something silver.


----------



## Agamon (Dec 21, 2004)

Sanjay wakens with a start, his short sleep interrupted by the horrible image.  He spends a few moments to calm down and thinks, shaking his head, "No, don't be stupid, that won't happen.  It's gone now, it's all gone, I got rid of it myself.  The stuff in the cannisters, the stuff from in me, Vida took the antidote, there's none left...right?"  The doubt nags at his mind, and the adrenaline rush leaves him unable to go back to sleep.

"Ms. Vaile, she might know...maybe I should tell the cops, they have the guy that would know for sure..." he thinks as he gets out of the bed and heads back into the hallway looking for Vaile or someone from ISA.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 21, 2004)

"Anna is going to be able to walk again? Wow, thats some good news at least and her technical skills should more then compensate for the loss of her armor." She says with a smile, happy for her.

"Wait," she says with a small frown, "you said the rest of you will be able to leave tomorrow. Why does that sound like I'm not going with them?"


----------



## Elementor (Dec 22, 2004)

"Allison, I am sure you are well aware of your companys hostile takeover of my family's business.  As for the bells, my guess was they were Cosmo's doing but Randall is a safe bet too."


----------



## Calinon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Brazilia Medical Facility*
*October 14, 2120*

*Vince*
"I've been kidnapped and held under guard for nearly two days, and there was the little matter of the assassination attempt. And of course the board basically taking over just after you all went to the research facility. I have next to no idea what business SAP has conducted over the last few days," Ms. Vaile says, with a barely detectable hint of irritation. "Not that acquiring Pratchett Pharmaceuticals would be a bad thing. My personal stock options in that company should become quite valuable I would think."

Your father is obviously getting angry. "I gave you those options with the agreement you would not allow SAP to attempt to buy out my company!" he shouts at her.

"I believe I mentioned the kidnapping and assassination attempt?"

Your father fumes, getting very red in the face. "Great excuse! But bad news for you! SAP holds 51% of the shares in my company. Your options are worthless!"

Ms. Vaile shrugs. "If I excersise them, that would represent a 3% holding in your company if memory serves me, by increasing the number of shares outstanding. So you would hold 47.5%, SAP would hold 49.5% and I would hold a very valuable 3% of the outstanding shares."

Your father looks about ready to throttle the woman, and is barely containing himself.

*Michelle*
"Oh, you'll be going with them. I'm the one who will be staying here. If I want to keep all important apendages that is. Monica's mother would be more dangerous than all of Anarchy if I didn't prioritize properly just once," Thunder says. "I think I'll put off calling her until I know Monica's condition though."

*Neutron*
You get up and find it has been much, much longer than you thought. It's pitch black outside, and the clock on the wall reads 2:00AM. You walk out into the hall and find it mostly deserted. Looking down towards recovery, however, you see Thunder talking to his brother, the good doctor, and Titan. You also hear a very angry, low growl that is rather familiar. Thunder immediately leaves his brother and Titan and walks into recovery.

"Can it, kiddo!" you hear him shout.

"Bite me, old man!" comes Monica's angry voice. "Let. Me. OUT!"

*Johan*
Two of the doubles follow you, and pretty much annoy the crap out of you as you walk.

"Gonna have to find a new girl now," laughs one.

"Yup, that one's all ours," agrees the other.

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England
Dover Medical Facility*

*X12*
Your search is short. An entire tray covered in silver and silver alloy medical equipment -- scalpels, clamps, etc -- sit on one of the first emergency room walls. You retrieve a couple of goodies as nurses and doctors work to cover patients they are working on from falling ceiling tiles caused by the ruckus outside. You rush back out just as Titan intercepts Kodiak's swing at Empath, using his massive strength to toss the huge bear-man into the far wall, collapsing the area onto the coffee shop.

You see Michael is lining himself up for a pounce at Empath, and Raisa is charging her from behind. Dara lays sprawled unconscious on the floor. Jeremy York rushes up the steps, a gun of some sort in hand.

*Initiatives: Prophet/Empath -- 40, Titan 24* (1S)*, Michael 22, Raisa 14, JAY 13, X12 12, Kodiak 8 *(4L, stunned, 2HP)*, Dara 6* (1L, KO)

_OOC: Jay has all his gear on his character sheet. X12 has two implements of silver. All opponents are on the ground, or within reach of those on the ground.  And I almost forgot, Jay and X12 are up, in no particular order _


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 22, 2004)

X12 moves with grim purpose, covering the distance to Titan quickly, taking a slash at the senior EPIC member.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 22, 2004)

_What is happening. EPIC against EPIC in an hospital? That must finish before a civilian get hurt. Everyone seems to go against that girl..._

Jay quickly push the button of his belt, activating it(Free). For a moment, he doubt it work, as it he sees nothing happening, but decide to trust his father on that one. He puts his gun on medium (fatigue), take aim and shot 4 times at Empath (Rapid Shot And Autofire, taking a -8 on every shot...)

_Whoa, that is rapid fire..._

OOC: Use HP on any save under 10. I don't use a HP on attack roll if I attack more than once in a round.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 22, 2004)

"You do realise that a person is not something one owns, do you not? Besides, depending on which qualities of the original whole she found atractive, her affection could be to either half once she finds out about the separation," Johan says to the two duplicates, keeping his annoyedness away from his voice. "Now, if you excuse me, I am getting slightly bored of these hallways," he adds and disappears to the nearest outlet to appear in the room where Sanchez currently is, moving on the double for now.


----------



## Agamon (Dec 23, 2004)

Sanjay's eyes go wide and a genuine smile appears on his face for the first time in a long time (especially for him).  He jumps out of the hall and flies down to the foyer, flipping a quick switchback towards the recovery area.  Landing in front of the doors, he pushes through excitedly.  "Monica?"


----------



## Mimic (Dec 23, 2004)

"I would like to be there when you talk to Monica's mom, I was the team leader and I think its the right thing to do." She tells Thunder quietly.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 24, 2004)

*Brazilia Medical Facility
October 14, 2120*

*Johan*
You end up travelling through the wiring of the hospital, which to you just looks like a tunnel with various branches off of it.  After a few minutes of travelling, you pop out into the lab, slamming into the back of a rather expensive machine.  It's sudden relocation causes it to tip over, slamming to the ground with a rather unpleasant sounding smashing sound.  You are left standing next to the plug you exited from, directly behind the now toppled machine.

"My DNA sequencer!" shouts the startled doctor.

"Ow.  My pacheque," Sanchez groans.  "Just how exactly did you manage _that?_" she asks.

*Michelle*
"Noooo, I think we'll leave that particular conversation to me.  You'll have to just trust me that she is not the most level headed on the best of days.  Like mother, like daughter.  Letting Monica go on missions was already against our agreement, so I expect to get chewed out pretty good.  Better me than you."

Thunder stretches and heads for the door.  "My brother is here, so I better go see how he fares with healing her.  Anyway, don't sweat it too much; you didn't do anything wrong to get her hurt."

*Neutron*
You are just about to push into recovery when an iron grasp locks on your shoulder b riefly and halts you.

"Probably not the best of plans, Amigo," Titan says.

"A hundred bucks on Monica," Doctor Johnson says, watching through the windowed door.  "And I'll be back to healing her right after she gets loose."

"Sorry, but no betting on this particular fight," Titan says.

Through the door you can see Thunder and Monica, and hear mainly Monica, having words.  Monica's language leaves little to the imagination and her descriptiveness is rather impressive.  She cuts short one particularly colourful tirade when she sees you with the other two in the window.

"Sanjay, get me out of here!" she shouts, her claws tearing large rents in the table in frustration.  A short second later, she shouts at Thunder, "I'll change back when you blood well let me go!"

Thunder says something you don't hear and Monica again has a quick response.

"I know exactly what you are!  A waste.  Of.  Skin!" she exclaims, to which Thunder's irritation starts to show, a few sparks dancing off him.  "And try your intimidation tactics on someone who isn't immune to you!" she snarls at him.

"Sanjay!" she shouts for you again.

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England
Dover Medical Facility*
X12 rushes at Titan and cuts at him with his tiny scalpel, a move that must seem comical at best.  He catches Titan in the back of the shoulder as he is facing away, slicing through his uniform.  The result is rather unexpected.  Blood seeps from the relatively minor wound and Titan staggers to his knees.  Empath staggers as well.

_Attack roll 23 hits!  Titan receives no damage save bonus...._
_Damage save (DC16):  9 fails (1L, stunned) -- Empath takes the same damage but uses a hero point to unstun._

From the door, Jeremy York grasps his firearm like a rifle, flips a switch and a rapid series of light beams flash out of the barrel, spraying at the staggering Empath.

_Attack rolls vs Flatfooted Empath:  14 miss, 10 miss, natural 20 (not a crit), natural 20 (not a crit) -- Dang!_
_Fortitude saves (DC18):  23 (success), 14 fails (fatigued)_

_I don't have JAY with me, so I think I have it right... I do know that at -8, you have no chance to crit her, so that part is right _

Kodiak gets to all fours and shakes his head, letting out a bellow of anger.  (He unstuns)

Empath turns with an angry look to Jeremy York.  "Another of the York family?  Interesting toy," she says in Prophet's voice.  "I'll take that."  With those words she forms her hand into a claw then pulls it sharply back into a fist and towards her.  Your gun is torn from your hand and flies to float before her.

_Attack roll:  37 (hits)_
_Opposed strength:  20 (Jay), 35 (Prophet/Empath)_

You feel your mind being assaulted at the same time.  "Interesting.  Multple settings.  This one sounds fun," Empath says in Prophet's voice.  The gun emits a faint click, then blasts back at you, angry red light this time!

_Yes, that'd be Villainous surge... from the archvillain no less!_
_Attack rolls (at -8):  28, 22, 29, 34_
_Damage saves (DC23):  18, 22, 21, 7 (HP -- 18) [4L]_

Jeremy is suddenly riddled by scorch marks and blood wells up very briefly.  As he staggers back, a band on his arm suddenly tightens and the wounds immediately stop bleeding.  He recovers from the wounds immediately!

_Stimpjack injector triggered... nice (4L healed)._

"Back to your feet, Titan.  I'm not through with you."  Though the order is given, and Titan tries to obey, he fails to get to his feet.  "Hmm.... interesting..."

Michael wastest little time, pouncing at Empath.  He slams into a force field emetted from her belt and bounces off, changing forms as he prepares to attack her again.  Raisa is far more effective.  She rushes from behind Empath, spinning as she does so to deliver a backhand to the side of Empath's face.  The force field doesn't have enough strength to absorb the whole blow, and Empath flies through the air and crashes through a nearby bench.  Somehow, she regains her feet immediately, rolling to her feet effortlessly with a laugh!

"Keep it up, children," Prophet laughs through Empath.  "You're bound to kill at least one of them before long."

*Initiatives: Prophet/Empath -- 40 *(2L, fatigued, 2VP)*, Titan 24* (1L, 1S)*, Michael 22, Raisa 14, JAY 13, X12 12, Kodiak 8 *(4L, 2HP)*, Dara 6* (1L, KO)


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 24, 2004)

X12 drives the surgical implement into the prone Titan.

_OOC: Rapid Strike._


----------



## Agamon (Dec 25, 2004)

Sanjay listens to the exchange and frowns a bit. Looking to Titan, he says, "Hey, maybe I can calm her down...if not, well at least I'm scratch-resistant."  Looking at Dr. Johnson he smiles, giving him the thumbs up.  "You rock, doc.  I knew you'd fix her up, you da man."

Goiing through the door, he smiles.  "Hey, babe.  Good to see you all patched up, you had us worried."  Looking over at Thunder and back at Monica, he says, "Look, the boss guy is just looking out for you.  The doctor said if you don't rest and lick your wounds, you're just going to hurt yourself again."  He grins and shrugs, adding, "Besides, I'm here now, no need to go anywhere."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 25, 2004)

"I bumped into it, giving it some momentum, which caused it to topple over since it wasn't attached to the floor."


"I'm not exactly sure. I think I can somehow transform my body and gear into electricity and travel through wiring. My best guess would be that it is another side-effect I have acquired. It is somewhat disorienting, to say the least.
And sorry about the machine, it seems I need to practice my exit."


----------



## Velmont (Dec 27, 2004)

_Should be more cautious... those looks like lucky shots..._ toughtJeremy before his mind is assaulted.

_Come on! Don't let her control you..._

Jay try to regain control of himself. If he is successfull, he use his power to boost himself. He switch back the mode to fatigue and single shot and shot at Empath.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 28, 2004)

*Brazilia Medical Facility
October 14, 2120

Johan*
"My sequencer," the doctor groans again.

"Well, that would explain the electromagnetics he gives off," Sanchez says, tapping her lips thoughtfully.  "I wonder how you sense where you want to go," she ponders.  "And I thought you'd be off to see Anna, sweetie," she adds, turning to a pack she has on the counter and pulling out a piece of tubing.  She quickly snaps it together with a few others and in a few moments has an automated lever that pushes the machine back up to vertical.

"My poor poor sequencer," the doctor laments at the dented and inoperable machine.

"Hmmm, doesn't look too bad.  Johan can fix that," she says to the doctor.  "And you can explain your nanobots to me again."

*Neutron*
"He's sixteen years too late to give a damn!" she says dangerously.  "And if Sanjay doesn't help me change back, I may lose control," she adds in a voice thick with innuendo, jerking at her restraints, tail twitching violently.

"Too late for that," Thunder says tensely.  "I think it's high time you learned to change back on your own."

"Screw you!" Monica shouts at him.  "Sanjay, let me out of these things!" she shouts at you, jerking on the restraints.

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England
Dover Medical Facility*
X12 stabs at Titan again.  The scalpel slides into Titan's shoulder easily, with zero resistance, much like a hot knife into butter.  It grinds against bone the wound seeps blood and blackness starts spread out through his veins as if he's been badly poisoned.

_Attack roll of 18 hits.  No damage save allowed vs DC 18.  Titan is dying._

Empath staggers as if struck in the same location, spinning nearly ninety degrees.  Jeremy York suddenly seems to swell in size slightly, his comfortable pants and shirt now tight as his muscles expand.  He rushes forward and delvers a hard punch at Empath's side.

_Attack roll:  24 hits_
_Damage save (DC25):  19 fails (1S, stunned)_

Empath lets out a gasp of air as Jeremy blasts through her force field to send her staggering across the floor.  A moment later, the blast of an energy weapon is heard from nearby as Carl appears from the rubble of the coffee shop, gun in hand.  The blast takes Empath in the middle of the chest.  She is thrown back into a pillar, looks down at her chest and collapses.

*Initiatives: Prophet/Empath -- 40 *(3L, 1S, fatigued, dying, 3VP)*, Titan 24* (2L, 1S, dying)*, Michael 22, Raisa 14, JAY 13, X12 12, Carl 10 *(2L, 1HP), *Kodiak 8 *(4L, 2HP)*, Dara 6* (1L, KO)

*Elsewhere*
Prophet picks himself up from the floor with a chuckle, dark flames dancing about his chest and shoulder.  Soon, they vanish, leaving him unhurt.

"Clever boy," he says with a chuckle to Ghost and Xavier.  "I think Titan's weakness to silver has been greatly underexagerated."


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 28, 2004)

"Get crash carts in here NOW," X12 barks towards the doctors.  "Sedate Empath - Prophet might still be in there, but be careful - her injuries will be as severe as Titan's," X12 orders, dropping the silver implement as he kneels down to start triaging Titan.


_OOC: Medicine check on Titan._


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 28, 2004)

Johan starts working on fixing the sequencer, borrowing tools from Sanchez as necessary.
"I was indeed going there, and was truly glad to see that the nanobot treatment she is getting has allowed her to regain her footing. However, my duplicating other reached her before I did, and it is my belief that she thought that I was merely another duplicate when I got there. He then posted duplicates as sentries to block my entrance to her room as she went in for another shot of the 'bots. 
Since I didn't feel exactly comfortable trying to wrestle past myself, especially when Anna was receiving treatment nearby and distractions might have disrupted or fouled said treatment, I moved a little farther and tried repeating what I accidentally did here before. I was able to shift my conscience from my body to the electrical machines in the room, perceiving through different machines.

When it comes to my navigation skills using my new-found abilities, I had a... 'gut feeling' of which way I should go in an intersection to reach my destination."


----------



## Mimic (Dec 29, 2004)

Michelle nods slightly and watches Thunder leave the room, with a small sigh she pulls the tv remote to her and starts to flip through the television channels, keeping the volume down so as to not wake up Tara.


----------



## Agamon (Dec 29, 2004)

"Sixteen years?" Sanjay thinks, looking at Thunder.  "She needs my help to cha..."  Sanjay's eyes widen.

"Uh...look, Mon, I know you've got the whole anti-authority thing going, but you really need to listen to these people and settle down.  That was a serious hurting you took and I don't want to see you get hurt again, alright?"  he says.  He gets closer and reaches out to her.  "Now c'mon, babe, lay down."


----------



## Calinon (Dec 30, 2004)

*Brazilia Medical Facility*
*October 14, 2120*

*Johan*
"You and your other self don't seem to get along so well, Sweetie," Sanchez says.  "Looks like the two of you are like fire and water.  It will probably take a lot of explaining to get everyone used to having two different versions of you around."

"Hmmm... focused electronic locomotion.  Matter energy conversion on a physical basis, controlled by will," he says, as you start to repair the machine.  "And what is this?" he says, coming up behind you.  "Stand up and..." he says, using gloved hands to hold onto your head and push on something at the base of your skull.  It's not a comfortable feeling to say the least.

"Hey now, what is that?"  Sanchez says, suddenly curious.

"Bio-mechanical implant?"

"Not there last time I saw."

"Perhaps spontaneously developed as a result of the electrical effects of matter energy conversion?"

"Along with splitting himself into two.  I wonder if the other him has one of those too."

Oh boy, lab rat time...

"Looks like a standard entry port to link directly to the nervous system.  Perhaps a physical dataport."

"You know, I saw one of these on a girl who was with an assassin that attacked our school a little while ago.  She's being held by M-Tac now."

You even remember the girl... she was the one in Grandmothers office when Split and Stryke attacked...

"Let me see if this fits," the doctor says.

"Hey now," Sanchez starts to protest, just as, before you can really stop them, you hear a click.

Before you can react, your stomach lurches and you find yourself being dragged along a virtual superhighway, with no clue where you are going.  But with the mention of the girl and your mind on her and M-Tac, you might not like where you are heading...

_OOC:  Interpret that as you will._


*Neutron*
"Oh sure, take _his_ side," Monica snarls, but it sounds more like a whine than a growl.  The room goes silent a minute as she glares at Thunder who glares back in a virtually identical way.  "Well!?" she growls at him.  "Bugger off!  Go fight crime or something!"

Thunder rolls his eyes, but does turn to leave.  "I swear, if you don't calm down, I'll be back to sedate you into next week, myself.  And you," he says, none to friendly-like to you.  "If I find out you let her loose, or these," he says, gesturing to the cameras which suddenly all train on the table, "record anything... interesting... being sedated will not be the result for you."  He bangs out the door, and seems barely on the edge of control just now.

"The old windbag," Monica says.  "Quick, get me out of these things," she says, pulling at the restraints slightly.

*Michelle*
As you flick through channels, most pre-empted for the news... except for the football game of course... Tara wakes up.  "Hey, you are awake," she says blearily.  "Thunder, Titan and Sanchez are here."  She gives a big stretch with all six arms, her wings buzzing for a second before she settles back down.

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England
Dover Medical Facility*

*X12*
Doctors are already moving, as is Kodiak.  He's already digging through the rubble, pulilng injured people free for treatment.  The emergency room is abuz with activity as EMT's, doctors and nurses, even bystanders rush to help.  Carl uses his voice to disintegrate some of the debris while Michael carries wounded to gurney's.  Raisa moves Dara to a gurney as well as Trailblazer blasts in, a middle aged woman in arms.

"Holy cow," he murmers as he sets her down.  "Uh... what..." he says, looking at Empath, Titan and Dara.  "Holy cow."

"Your ellocquence knows no bounds, Trailblazer," the woman says in a british accent.  She closes her eyes and a moment later says, "A powerful presence _was_ here, but no longer.  I doubt I could have combatted it."

You are checking Titan as all this goes on, and the prognosis isn't good.  You notice a few things.  First, his suit is lined with a type of mesh, but your use of the scalpel cleanly severed through it.  It seems to be a protective layer aimed to prevent contact with something, probably silver.  Second, the wound appears infected at first glance, and the infection is spreading like a poison through his bloodstream.  The wound itself is minor, and as you touch him, it closes up, but your powers don't even recognize whatever is in his veins as harmful, and you can't draw whatever is killing him out.

The telepath Trailblazer brought touches Dara on the forehead briefly, and the girl wakes up with a start.  She screams, both mentally and vocally briefly, giving everyone a start.

"He was here!  Prophet was here!" she says loudly.  "He's in Empath!  Everyone look ou..." she shouts, mind still a few minutes behind things.

"We already know, child.  It is over.  Calm yourself," the woman says, following the gurney with Empath into the emergency room.  She shrugs off her long coat as she walks revealing that she is clad in a leather uniform that looks like the British flag is emblazoned on the front and back.  You hear one of the doctors refer to her as "Mystic" as he describes Empath's injuries.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 30, 2004)

X12 grabs a doctor, dragging him over to Titan forcibly if necessary.  "I need something to scrub or chelate the silver out of his blood stream - his wounds are healing normally, but I can't stop the progression of the poisoning," X12 explains has he brings the doctor to Titan.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 30, 2004)

Jay settle down, after helping to move some heavy debris, as he feels his power rush leaving him... He looks around, a bit confuse. He takes his weapon back, put the safety and put it at his belt. He sees X12 draging Titan. He come to him and give him an help.

"He is not light weight... When all this will be over, you'll have to explain me what just happen."


----------



## Agamon (Dec 31, 2004)

Sanjay gives Thunder a bit of a glare at the threat, but wisely says nothing.  Looking over at Monica as he leaves, he says, "Hey, I'm not on his 'side'.  I just don't want to see you hurt yourself.  Neither does Thunder or Dr. Johnson."  He rolls his eyes and smiles.  "Sheesh, don't tell me I'm the responsible one in this relationship...that's pretty scary."

He pulls up a chair and sits down beside her.  "So with Thunderthighs gone, maybe you can settle down, huh?"  He reaches over and begins to scratch her behind the ears.  "So I have some questions.  Why did you imply that you needed me to change back?  What did you mean by that 'sixteen years' comment?  And what exactly were you thinking chasing after those losers with only Goatboy and the Tasmanian Devil?"


----------



## Mimic (Dec 31, 2004)

"And good morning to you too, or afternoon, I not really sure what time it is."  Michelle responds with a smile, turning off the tv and tossing the remote on to the bed. "Yea, I just finished talking to Thunder, he says we did good, so I guess we did good." Michelle pauses for a moment a serious look in her eyes. "Thanks for staying with me. Your a better friend than I deserve."

Still aching all over, Michelle carefully gets out of bed. "I don't know about you but I'm starved, want to head over to the cafateria and get a bite to eat?"


----------



## Elementor (Jan 1, 2005)

"Ummm, Dad?  Why did you give Ms Vaille 3% of the companies shares?"


----------



## Calinon (Jan 2, 2005)

*Brazilia Medical Facility
October 14, 2120*

*Vince*
"It seemed like a good idea at the time," your father snaps.

"I think it was a fairly good idea," Ms. Vaile agrees, unphased.  "How many years has SAP kept away from your company now?  Rao Telda and the board of directors just got a little greedy in their short tenure in power.  Fortunately, our little transaction had nothing to do with SAP.  I'm sure an equitable price can be worked out for the stock options," she says smoothly with a smile.

"Oh here it comes," your father growls.  "Greedy little b..."

"Now, now, Mr. Pratchett.  No need for language such as that," she says, still smiling.  "If money is a problem, perhaps simply access to your nearly complete, and if I may be so bold highly illegal, gene resequencing research.  The one so cleverly disguised as 'cosmetic therapy' in your records.  I'm fairly certain that is the reason for the powerplay by our former board, wouldn't you say?"  Her smile is gone, and a rather predatory look is in her eyes.

"I uh..." your father stammers, looking decidedly pale all of a sudden, especially with the door open and you in the room.

*Michelle*
"You know, I don't remember comic book heroes spending all their time in hospitals," Tara laments.  "But yeah, I guess I can stomach yet more hospital food," she says making a face.  "Nobody's seen Anithos since the fight you know," she adds out of the blue.

*Neutron*
"Mmmm," she purrs briefly.  "Only one loser, actually.  I figured we stopped Mason, how hard could his buddy be."  She seems to greatly enjoy the scratching, but her restraints still keep her from, well, stretching like she probably would be normally.  "Over twenty four hours in this form," she says with a purr.  "Feels like ants under my fur.  Just let me out, ok?" she pleads, avoiding your other questions very obviously.

_OOC:  Well, as obviously as you choose for Sanjay _

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England
Dover Medical Facility*
X12 brings a doctor over, who looks stunned at the condition of Titan.  "What happened?" he asks, dumbfounded.  "Silver in the bloodstream shouldn't do that, even to him!"

_OOC:  Just so you know, Titan's 'weakness' to Silver is well known; the extent of it has been a closely guarded secret... Yeah, even the super duper heroes with weaknesses get screwed by the GM _

"Get him up to the cart," the doctor says as a gurney is rolled over quickly.  Jay and X12 quickly pick him up and put him on the cart.  "How did silver get into him?" he asks, then checks Titan's pulse again.  "No pulse!  He's flatlining!  Get him to C3!  Prepare an electrostimulant!" he shouts as he and an EMT quickly start wheeling Titan off to the ER.

Jay spots the scalpel laying on the floor, coated in blood.  The blade of it has fractured.

Mystic continues to tend Empath, and X12 hears her say, "Her physical injuries are not as concerning as her mental ones.  If you must move her for those, do so now; I must work immediately to repair the mental damage."


----------



## Agamon (Jan 2, 2005)

"You figured?" Sanjay says, shaking his head.  "So, it was your idea to chase after him?  You know, if you had died, I was quite prepared to kick the living snot out of Vince, I was so sure this was all his fault."

Sanjay's face fills with pity as he frowns at Monica's repeated request.  "Mon, I can't let you out.  You heard Thunder, he'll boot both our asses off the team if I do.  Why can't you just change back, I don't get it."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 2, 2005)

Johan tries his best to pull the brakes and, whether he manages it or not, tries to make out where he is and is going to. He is somewhat expecting to hit the securities of M-tac's computers any second.
_Oh brother, this does not bode well. Last time I ended up fighting with a troll, this time I might not be so lucky._


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 2, 2005)

"Stay with him, there's nothing more I can do for Titan," X12 says to Jay, heading over towards Empath.

"I can tend to her physical injuries," X12 says to the doctors.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 3, 2005)

Jay grab the scalpel

"It is broken. A piece of it must still be inside of him. It may be that which cause the poisoning."

Seeing time is in play, Jay will boost himself if he see it necessary to help carrying Titan, and even using Heroic Effort to bring him in emergency room as fast as he can.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 3, 2005)

Michelle pauses at the mention of Anithos. "Yea, I know." She says quietly. "Ghost hurt him pretty bad. He wasn't around when the fight ended so that would mean he either left on his own or Mole grabbed him when they bugged out. I wonder if they would let us back in to look around for him, Ms. Vaile does owe us a favor. I hope he is ok, where ever he is."


----------



## Elementor (Jan 6, 2005)

"Dad?  Is this true?  Does Mom know what you are doing??!!"  Absolutely horrified that his family could do such a thing, Vince just shakes his head and turns to Ms Vaille.  "The fact that you and your company are trying to take over the project makes you just as bad.  I'd like to hear more about what this project is for though and for that matter how long has it been going on?"

Hopping quickly out of bed, Vince closes the door to his room and locks it.  Leaning his back against the door, he looks into the room with his father and Ms. Vaille within.  "Well?"


----------



## Calinon (Jan 7, 2005)

*Brazilia Medical Facility
October 14, 2120*

*Sanjay*
"It wasn't _my_ idea, but two people were going and I could keep up," she says somewhat defensively.

"I have to expend a lot of energy to change back," she says.  "_A lot _of energy.  Haven't heard you complain about it yet," she says with a predatory look.  "And don't worry about Thunder.  He's all wind.  He needs you on EPIC and he's in enough hot water with my mother that he can't do a damn thing to me."

*Michelle*
"Oh, I'm pretty sure he's fine," she says with a kind of odd expression.  "Your uniform is in the bathroom, if you actually wanna get some food," she adds, not elaborating on her little grin.

*Vince*
"Of course she knows what I'm doing," your father snaps before you can close the door.  A nurse pops her head in, but Ms. Vaile quickly shoos her away and you manage to close the door, though there are no locks (which thinking about it wouldn't be a good idea in a hospital).

"And I'm giving your father an inexpensive way to keep control of his company.  I could just let SAP run roughshot over him and take the information," she says with an arched eyebrow.  "But that didn't seem to get anyone what they wanted as easily; plus this should stick in Telda's craw nicely.  Now did you want to tell him, or should I?"

"Fine," snarls your father at Ms. Vaile before turning to you.  His anger is still at the surface as he speaks, though you aren't exactly sure who it's directed at.  Probably at Ms. Vaile...

"It's genetic alteration _therapy_.  Something to alter the genome of some mutants whose appearance has been changed, so they can lead normal lives.  I was developing it so you could undergo treatment and lead a normal life."

"The applications, of course, are far beyond that scope.  Identity changes, genetic 'facelifts' and body alterations; why the perfect thing to offer on the market to the highest bidder.  Of course, that can't exactly happen now that I know about it," Ms. Vaile adds, garnering another sharp glare from your father.

*Somewhere in Cyberspace*
You hit the brakes and the blurring 'landscape' comes quickly to a halt with a crash and a jerk.  You find yourself in a box canyon of sorts, lit from behind you with a red glow.  Turning, you see a pair of energy barriers, between which a number of eel-like 'creatures' swim.  A few bump into the wall, apparently trying to get to you.  You get a feeling it is a pair of high tech firewalls and a security system that you have managed to accidentally bypass.

You glance around, trying to get a feel for where you are.  You can 'feel' more than see a network of electronic pathways leading about a massive infastructure.  You can sense the presence of a familiar program faintly, though you are sure it is nearby; ARIS.  You also get a brief image of the Mag-Lev transportation net.  Without a doubt you are somewhere in the Mega-City of New York.

As you turn to examine your surroundings, you see that the 'box' you are in is not exitless after all.  A single door rests in the wall before you.  It appears to be thick steel with a large numeric keycode combination lock, which is awaiting input.  Above the lock on the door in small capital letters is written one abreviation:  M-TAC.

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England
Dover Medical Facility*

*X12*
Empath's injuries are indeed minor, and it only takes you seconds to heal them and yourself regenerate.  In fact, Kodiak is far more injured, and takes far more time to heal.

Mystic begins immediately perming some sort of psychic procedure on Empath, as injured people begin being rushed past you into the emergency room.

*Jay*
"Good eyes, lad," the doctor says as you and he quickly wheel Titan into emergency.  Because of the sheer number of injured, he gets you to hold him down as, with only a small anasthetic injection, he starts operating on Titan to find the piece of scalpel.  Much blood wells up, and the 'infection' Titan is suffering from spreads quickly.  The doctor gives you sharp and clear instructions; suction, sponge, tools, that sort of thing.  Fortunately, your brief medical schooling lets you help him effectively, though you don't think you've ever seen that much blood, or that kind of poisonous infection before.

It takes nearly half an hour before the doctor starts closing the wounds with microsutures.  By the time you are finished, emergency is a zoo, you are a mess and your weapon that you set aside... is missing...


----------



## Velmont (Jan 7, 2005)

> Jay settle down, after helping to move some heavy debris, as he feels his power rush leaving him... He looks around, a bit confuse. He takes his weapon back, put the safety and put it at his belt. He sees X12 draging Titan. He come to him and give him an help.




_I am pretty sure I put it in his holster... does it has fallen? Damn, that's great. What a start. Thirty minutes and I lost a state-of-art weapon in an hospital. I need to find it back fast... and if I make it explode, I may hurt civilian. What a bad day, it starts so well..._

On that, Jay starts to trace back every step he has done, and looks around to try to find his weapon. On his way back, if he cross a member of EPIC, he will ask him:

"Have you seen my weapon somewhere... I remember putting it in my holster, but it isn't there anymore. In the confusion, I have watch it and maybe it has fallen, or worst, stolen."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 7, 2005)

"Time to get my hands dirty," X12 sighs.  "If you need me, I'll be in there," X12 says to Kodiak, motioning towards the emergency room, and starts for the doors.


----------



## Elementor (Jan 7, 2005)

Obviously stunned, Vince's jaw hangs open as he slides down the door and lands with an audible thump.  Sitting there looking up at his father he stammers, "You....you did it....for me??"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 7, 2005)

"That was... much less painful than I had thought. Perhaps some evolving has happened since the time that I ran into that ogre," Johan says to no-one in particular. Assessing that trying to break the number code is much easier and safer than trying to navigate between the firewalls and the eels a second time, Johan goes over to the keypad. He tries to synergize with the lock, to open it without actually inputting the numbers. If that doesn't work, he'll break the lock off the wall and jumpwire it.


----------



## Agamon (Jan 8, 2005)

"All wind...I doubt it.  Can't speak on how much he needs me, but even if that's right, he can still make life hell for me..." Sanjay says, sounding less confident and more like he's trying to convince himself.

He rubs his jaw as he looks at Monica in her predicament.  He then glances at the door and up at the cameras and then back at Monica.  A regretful look of resignation quickly shifts to piqued interest.  He grins slyly as makes her bonds disappear into thin air.  "A _lot_ of energy, you say?  I think we need to find someplace a bit more private..."


----------



## Mimic (Jan 9, 2005)

Michelle glances over at Tara as she heads toward the bathroom. "Why do I get the feeling that you know more about this then what your saying?"

She wil change and head out towards the cafeteria.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 10, 2005)

*Brazilia Medical Facility*
*October 14, 2120*

*Sanjay*
Monica lets out a growl and practically leaps off the table, grabbing you by the hand and dragging you towards another door. "Finally," she says as she shoves the door open. After a brief weaving tear through the halls, a close call nearly running into Thunder and Empath and a few questioning glances from hospital staff, you end up in one of the suites.

_And a long while later..._

Monica is back to 'normal' and sound asleep, and you have an extreme case of the munchies. Fortunately, it's not too terribly far to the cafeteria area.

*Michelle*
"I have no idea what you are talking about," Tara says with a grin.

After you get dressed, the two of you head off to the cafeteria to grab some munchies. As you are picking up your order, you see Thunder walk in with a woman who has a strangely familiar appearance. She is a human-cat hybrid, tiger to be exact, and seems more than a little angry. A low growl rolls over the nearly empty cafeteria; it's origin is obvious.

Tail twitching, the woman says in a voice that makes you think she may have more feline vocal cords than human, "You _said_ you'd take care of her."

*Vince*
"Of course I did it for you!" your father says somewhat curtly. "What kind of life can you have looking like... like... _that!_ You may have a bit of a cult following here, but how long do you want to keep having people run away in terror from you, or wave holy crosses at you and call you a monster! You have no idea how hard this has been on your mother, especially since you started showing up in the press on a weekly basis."

"He shows up in the press for what he does, not what he looks like," Ms. Vaile is quick to point out.

"I don't need _your_ help to deal with my son, thank you very much!" your father says to her, voice rising with obvious stress and anger.

*Somewhere in Cyberspace*
You focus on the lock and while you don't simply make it open with a thought, as you stare at it, a button depresses. Blinking and trying again, it works again, allowing you to manipulate the lock without touching it. Which turns out to be a good thing judging from the electricity coursing over the lock!

Within moments you bypass the lock and zip through the door into the heart of what you soon realize is the M-Tac mainframe. Your hair stands up on your neck and arms... something... no MANY somethings are coming towards you from various directions. You are certain of it.

You have several paths that lead into the system. You aren't sure, but left seems to be operations, right is containment, straight is information, up is personel. The door behind you... is gone...

_More to come soonish... I'll be combining the groups within the week or so._


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 11, 2005)

_Hookayy... Eeny, meeny, miny- That way,_ Johan thinks to himself and heads towards the information center first. There he tries to access the information that M-Tac has about the kid that broke into Aris earlier, including identity, mutant powers, and medical information.


----------



## Agamon (Jan 11, 2005)

Sanjay smiles at Monica, looking down at her sleeping form.  But his brow furrows and the smile turns to a frown for a few moments.  He shakes his head and sighs, dismissing whatever thought he had, replacing it with, "Neutron needs food badly."

He makes his way to the cafeteria and the smell of food makes his stomach growl.  He gets his food and, while looking for a place to sit, he's startled by the sudden presence of Thunder and even moreso by the woman arguing with him, obviously Monica's mom.  He discreetly tries to find an out of the way corner to eat, trying to attract as little attention as his shiny metal skin allows.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 11, 2005)

"Yea, sure you don't," she says exiting the bathroom giving her a grin. Pausing before heading to the cafeteria, Michelle gives her a look of concern before speaking."Actually something tells me the less I know about you and Anithos, the better. Just becarefull ok? He seems like an nice person but he is a criminal... I... I just don't want you to get hurt."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> The two of you head off to the cafeteria to grab some munchies. As you are picking up your order, you see Thunder walk in with a woman who has a strangely familiar appearance. She is a human-cat hybrid, tiger to be exact, and seems more than a little angry. A low growl rolls over the nearly empty cafeteria; it's origin is obvious.
> 
> Tail twitching, the woman says in a voice that makes you think she may have more feline vocal cords than human, "You _said_ you'd take care of her."




Michelle leans in towards Tara, lowering her voice so as not to be overheard. "Wow, that's got to be Monica's mom. She looks pretty mad... glad its Thunder up there and not me."


----------



## Elementor (Jan 15, 2005)

"Dad, I don't really mind looking this way.  My wings and stuff are quite practical.  They let me fly and I have a tail stinger.  Besides if a changed into a normal looking guy I wouldnt be Speed Demon anymore I'd be like Speed Guy or something which is pretty lame.

Let me take you for a fly.  It really is amazing"


----------



## Calinon (Jan 16, 2005)

_Sorry about the delay... swamped at work and too tired at home lately._

*October 26, 2120*
*Dover, England*
*Dover Medical Facility*

*X12*
Nobody tries to stop you from helping in the emergency room, and one of the doctors diagnosing patients directs you to the patients he needs you to tend to most. You move about, your currently reduced powers making the process slower, but infinitely more tolerable for you. Plus the new uniform seems quite effective at keeping you from becoming soaked in blood. As you help one of the victims from the collapse in the foyer, another, older doctor walks by and immediately stops.

"I told you, room A3 first! If you don't treat her wounds, she'll be dead in minutes! There's nothing _we_ can do for her," he says in a panic, gesturing at one of the rooms with a curtain drawn across it. You are certain he didn't give you any instructions before, though it is obvious he believes he did.

*Jay*
Trailblazer is busy speaking with one of the hospital administrators, and seeing that he looks exceedingly stressed and obviously is without your weapon, you choose to leave him be. Empath is still being looked at by Mystic, Titan is in Emergency and Kodiak is being looked over by a nurse for his obvious wounds. The chinese girl, Dara you think you heard her called, is sitting groggily on a chair with Raisa pacing nearby like a caged animal. Michael sits across from Dara, watching Raisa pace back and forth.

The rubble seems to have simply vanished, and most of the injured are already taken care of or in emergency. Carl leans against the wall by the windows at the front of the hospital, or what's left of them. He has a rather impressive weapon holstered at his hip, and is examining another, very familiar weapon at the moment...

*Brazilia Medical Facility*
*October 14, 2120*

*Sanjay, Michelle*
"She _is_ being taken care of. She'll be fine after a few days of rest. Titan flew my brother down to..." Thunder retorts to the woman.

"Oh good, the _responsible_ one of the family is here," the woman jabs at him. "Now where is my daughter," she demands.

"Our... she's resting," Thunder snaps back. "Or still trying to change back to human."

"Well, just get her boyfriend to pay her a visit," the woman says with a throaty chuckle. "I know he's here; I saw him on the news. Cosmo, wasn't it? Maybe I should go find _him_ and he can take me to her," she says, and with a strong leap she is standing on the second floor railing overlooking the cafeteria. "I'm sure only half the hospital will be awake by the time I find her!" she calls down.

Fortunately for Sanjay, neither Thunder nor Monica's mother seem to take much interest in him, nor in Michelle and Tara.

"Well," Tara says to Michelle. "_That_ kind of answers one or two things about Monica, wouldn't you say?"

"Damnit, Tyra," Thunder says, electricity forming about him and bearing him aloft. "Do you have to always be so dramatic? She's in recovery, and I swear if you create any sort of ruckus every hair on your body will be standing on end and you'll be sucking dirt from the floor." He sets down close to her and sets off towards recovery.

"I don't think he likes her too much," Tara says. "Just a hunch."

*Vince*
"A flight is not going to happen," your father says sternly. "Anymore than you being able to take over the business, whatever form it may take," he says with a glare at Ms. Vaile, "looking like that. Your mother and I have tried to be supportive, but we can't have the face of the corporation scaring children in the streets. And the chance of either of the twins taking over the business," he adds with a shake of his head. "Genetically, neither have your intellect or affinity for the necessary sciences that you have."

"Personally, I find Vincent's appearance rather distinctive and unintimidating," Ms. Vaile says simply. While you get the feeling she is being honest, you also have the nagging suspicion that she is trying to keep your father off balance and aggravated.

*Somewhere in Cyberspace*
You zip down the corridor and come into a massive chamber, filled floor to ceiling with cabinets which in turn are filled with files. At the front of the several rows and floors is a desk with a holographic interface. Floating above the interface is a miniature version of the Mag-Lev. You find it humerous when you realize what it is... a visual representation of a search engine.

It takes you a few minutes to find the file you are searching for and give the information to the search engine. The little Mag-Lev zips off towards the third floor and you run to follow it. You get up there and it is hovering over an open drawer. Under it is the file you are seeking.

_First Name: Jessica_
_Last Name: Unknown_

_INFORMATION CLASSIFIED_

It takes you some time, several long minutes in fact, before you crack the encryption codes. Some of the file remains security locked with a data-lock that would take you a long time to crack, but some useful information is present.

_Capture Data: Captured by members of EPIC on EPIC grounds during a raid by the mercenary Split and his company._

_Mutant Information: Mutant appears to have the ability to merge with computer systems and software, physically entering the digital realm. This gives her a dangerous ability to hack information systems and computerized databases, along with the ability to travel covertly among them. Bypassing security is obviously not a problem as EPIC has an M-Tac classifed Level 5 security system in place._

_The mutant also has several key physical systems replaced by fiber optics and nanobot systems. This provides the mutant with the ability to datalink with computerized and mechanical systems, and the electromagnetic field she naturally generates gives her the power to control and even animate mechanical devices to do her bidding. This power seems to be driven on base instinct._

_Of interest, DNA testing proves the age of the female subject to be roughly 14 years. This makes the subject the youngest documented case of mutation currently on file anywhere in the world. Due to the danger this subject poses, it is recommended that she and any other mutant found to have powers of a similar nature be kept in stasis indefinitely until a defense can be found against their powers, or terminated if a defense cannot be found in a reasonable time period._

A crash of a file cabinet toppling over behind you startles you and stops your data perusal for a moment. The miniature Mag-Lev lets out a whistle of alarm and streaks off with amazing alacrity. You whirl about and see a man walk over the cabinet. He is faceless, with some sort of smooth helmet and face shield over his head, and a pair of energy tendrils where his hands should be. They writhe on the floor as he moves. One of the security protocols has found you. A thunk of something landing behind you tells you he is not alone...

_Initiatives: Johan 34, SP1 31, SP2 30_

_Your powers work normally for you here, save that rather than making gadgets, you simply make them appear. Your current gadget, if memory serves me, is a hold device? Correct me if I'm wrong. _

_Combat in Cyberspace: Mental attacks, defense and willpower saves are used rather than normal saves. You get some bonus' to damage that I'll explain if you hit something _


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 16, 2005)

"Yes, sir - sorry," X12 responds, and heads towards the room.

_"It could be another one of His tricks,"_ he thinks to himself, pausing just before going in... but goes in anyway.


----------



## Agamon (Jan 16, 2005)

Sanjay stares at the confrontation as he eats.  He looks at Monica's mom and back at Thunder and back at her and back at him as they argue.  "Wow, you'd think they were..."  He pauses mid-chew as Thunder, electricity crackling around him, lands beside Monica's mom's cat-form.  "Whaaat...?"

Mrs. Simpson's threat is enough to stir Sanjay to action, though he does so very reluctantly.  As he passes them, he gives Michelle and Tara a wave and a half-smile/half-grimace, before launching himself up to the second floor beside the other two. 

He looks at Monica's mother, obviously doing his best to completely ignore Thunder's presence.  "Hi, Mrs. Simpson.  You won't find Cosmo too helpful (no surprise there), but I can show you to your daughter.  She's sleeping, but I'm sure she'd like to see you."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 17, 2005)

*OoC:* After checking, it turned out to be Stun (the holding net was used by the cop on the rogue cop).

*IC:* Johan a localized stunbolt at the first Search Protocal even as he turns to face the second threat. (Stun, then Full Defense)


----------



## Velmont (Jan 17, 2005)

Jay slowly walk up to Carl, taking a serious look at the boy, to try to percieve who he is.

"Nice technology, isn't it? Can I ask you where you found it? I don't generally lay my weapons at arm lenght of civilians, or even my closest friends, just an habits that my sergeant gave me. Now you have satisfied your curiosity, I would like to take it back."


----------



## Mimic (Jan 18, 2005)

"Yea, I think that explains a lot about Monica." Michelle responds only to surpress a giggle at Tara's next statement.

"Now why would you say that for? Obviously they are totally in love with each other but don't know how to express it." She responds with a small laugh



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> As he passes them, he gives Michelle and Tara a wave and a half-smile/half-grimace, before launching himself up to the second floor beside the other two.




Michelle watches Sanjay fly up to the second level with a look of disbelief on her face. "Oh my God, I can't believe he is going up there. He is either really brave or really stupid, probably a little of both." She says with another chuckle. "Either way should be interesting to watch." She adds taking another bite of her food.


----------



## Elementor (Jan 19, 2005)

"But father, the more good deeds I do with this face the more recognizable I become as a hero.  What better advertising than to have a hero heading up your company?  I dont think this is the kind of thing that needs to be decided here and now though."  Lifting his massive frame from the ground, Vince walks up to his his dad and gives him a hug.  "I love you Dad.  Thank you for thinking of me even with everything else in your world in such upheaval right now."


----------



## Calinon (Jan 20, 2005)

*October 26, 2120*
*Dover, England*
*Dover Medical Facility*

*X12*
You get to the curtain and pass through as stealthily as you can. There is a badly wounded man with a compound leg fracture and a severe head wound being tended to by a nurse and a man wearing a doctor's outfit. Neither the doctor or nurse notices you come in.

The doctor has his hand on the patient's forehead, and another on his chest. A glow surrounds his hands, then the patient and with a crack his leg sets and heals and the wounds on his head fade. The doctor shows no ill effects of the healing.

It is then that you notice a few minor details. A bulge at his back along his beltline which may be some sort of weapon, his footwear are sturdy, military style boots and his hair is kept quite long, covering his neck. There is the faint scent of acid that seems to be exuded from him, but it would be far too faint for a normal human to detect.

*Jay*
When you approach the massive, eight foot tall, african american youth, you see he is wearing an EPIC uniform. "No weapons allowed in operating rooms," he grunts. "So I took it off you. Didn't seem to notice at the time." He seems to know his way comfortably around weapons, and isn't mishandling your weapon or abusing it or anything. Holding your gun in one hand, he pulls his own out of his holster.

"Probably more accurate than mine. Just got semi and fully auto, can do an explosive shot too. Used to have stun, but buggered it up and Sanchez aint fixed it for me yet. I can get decent accuracy if I do this," he says, clikcing a depression in the grip. A stock pops out, and the barrel elongates into a more rifle shape. He clicks again and it goes back to normal. He spins it in his hand and offers it to you stock first.

"Heavier than yours but probably packs more punch."

*Brazilia Medical Facility*
*October 14, 2120*

*Michelle*
"You can follow them if you want, I think I should stay here. I'm heading out soon anyway," Tara says as Sanjay flies up.

"Yeah, we need to leave soon. Fuzzball won't wait for long. He's pretty pissed off about the whole thing," a young male voice comes from out of nowhere. A quick glance around tells you that nobody seems to be around...

*Sanjay*
Monica's mother eyes you up, making you feel dreadfully uncomfortable.

"Oh great, this is just what I need," Thunder mutters quietly. Monica's mother immediately seems to perk up.

"You've already made him mad, so that's a mark in your favor," she growls in her odd, feline voice. "Kind of strange looking with those stripes," she comments, slipping a furry arm through yours and starting you walking in a random direction. She starts stroking your arm oddly, kind of like she's petting you which in itself is a funny thought.

"So just who are you to my Monica?"

"Recovery is _this_ way," Thunder says, trying to steer you the 'right' way.

*Vince*
"I'll take that as acceptance of my offer then," Ms. Vaile says. "I'll have my lawyer call you in the morning. Have fun bonding," she adds with a wave as she heads out the door.

Your father tries to casually break the embrace, but he's still pretty steamed at Ms. Vaile. "Being a hero is one thing," he says, more harshly than he would under normal stress levels. "But being like... this is another.

"I've already gone over your DNA samples with the doctor and he's certain that the physical mutations and the genetic alterations giving you speed and some of your other abilities are not tied together in an unbreakable fashion. You can be normal again," he says. "And in Brazilia, being a mutant may grant you some benefits, but appearance is everything."

*In the M-TAC Mainframe, New York*
*Johan*
A sonic pulse gun appears in your hand, looking like something out of a bad sci fi film. The effect is fairly nice however!

_Attack roll: 28 (nope, that's not a crit)_
_Will save (DC19): 12 fails (stunned)_

The _man_ staggers back as a massive stream of energy slams into him. He clutches the sides of his head with his forearms as if to block out the stunning noise. You whirl about to find your friend the troll tromping up the isle. This time, he's dressed in M-Tac armor, but there's no mistaking giant two headed angry troll, no matter what it may be wearing. It's wooden clubs have been replaced with shiny metal clubs. Both clubs give a 'sproing' sound and double axe blades spring from each as it lumbers down the hall towards you! You'd have to guess this particular security protocol is updated from the last 'troll' you faced.

Luckily, it is still half a round away. However, the phrase, "How can something that big move that fast" comes to mind.

_Initiatives: Johan 34, SP1 31 (stunned - power), SP2 30 (charging)_

_You get to add your datalink to DC's of powers while in cyberspace. So when using a rank 5 gadget, you add 4 ranks of datalink to get +9 instead of +5. I think you get the picture _


----------



## Agamon (Jan 21, 2005)

"_I'm_ kinda strange looking?" Sanjay thinks momentarily.  Monica's mother's...what'd he call her, Tyra?...her touchy-feely extroversion wasn't a surprise.  Like mother, like daughter, so he just went with it.

"Um, my name's Sanjay.  I'm Monica's teammate and um, boyfriend, I guess.  She's...not with Cosmo anymore."  A perfect opportunity for a Cosmo-related slur, but she might like him, for some impossible to understand reason.  It was always a mystery to Sanjay how Monica could stand to be around Cosmo, let alone date him...but maybe not so much anymore.

Sanjay tries to shake away an oncomming frown at the last thought, when Thunder speaks.  "She's not in recovery," he states in an almost defiant manner, attempting to steer Tyra in the right direction.  Speaking to Thunder officially put him in a bad mood.  Looking at the cat-woman, he asks, loud enough for Thunder to hear, "So where's Monica's dad?  I figured he'd be concerned for her well-being, too..."

OOC: Stripes?  Does Neutron have stripes?


----------



## Velmont (Jan 24, 2005)

"Well, it was the last of my problem at that moment. Caring to put in safe place the weapon before taking care of the dying man I had in my arms seems a little bit out of the situation."

Jay takes the gun Carl offer him.

"Nice. I prefer his weight. Feeling more like handling something. But on the long run, better to have a ligthweight weapon. I am not an engineer but I have handle and repaired many weapon. Not that one, must be a pretty limited edition, but if you want, I could take a look. But I can't garanteed anything... thinking twice, it might be better waiting for Sanchez, seems quite a piece of technology."

Jays gives back Carl's weapon.

"And for his firepower, I can't tell. It was the first time I used that gun. Have many option on it. Blinding light, heating ray that exhaust the body and laser. Single shot or full auto. Nice piece of technology that I need to try a bit more and sees it limits. I think I'll have plenty of time once we go back to EPIC.

In case you don't know, my name is Jeremy Alfredson York, but people usually call me Jay. And I'm joining EPIC. If you are interested, we could try some shooting competition. Used to do some in the army. I classified pretty well among the junior. But still need some trining to come up to the level of the veteran."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 24, 2005)

"An older doctor sent me over here to assist," X12 says.  "Has anyone identified this soldier, and notified his superior of his situation?" he asks the doctor.

_OOC: Ready action - Assume Total Defense if someone attacks me._


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 24, 2005)

"Here goes nothing," Johan says as he fires a sonic blast at the troll. Not waiting to see whether he hit or not, the young mutant started running, heading back to the 'cross-road'.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 25, 2005)

"Nah, overhearing a conversation is one thing, following along and listening in is a totally different thing."  Michelle says with a shrug and taking a bite of her food. "You are heading out? Where are you go..."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Yeah, we need to leave soon. Fuzzball won't wait for long. He's pretty pissed off about the whole thing," a young male voice comes from out of nowhere. A quick glance around tells you that nobody seems to be around...




Its almost possible to see the gears moving in her head as she suspects who the mystery voice belongs to, her forcefield springing to life around her as she glances back towards Tara.

" I take it thats not Loki is it? How long have you been planning this?"


----------



## Calinon (Jan 27, 2005)

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England
Dover Medical Facility*

*X12*
The doctor whirls about at your voice, and his face is a mirror image of your own.  He draws his weapon as he turns, and cuts loose a laser blast towards you.  It streaks well wide, ringing off the curtain rod.  You are about to move when the curtain falls over your head, blinding you temporarily!

_Attack roll:  19 hits and the curtain rod snaps
Reflex save (DC 16):  14 fails (dazzled -- but just takes an attack/standard action to free yourself, or another reflex save, your choice)_

You hear him start rushing towards you.

*Jay*
Carl takes his weapon and returns your own.

"Army, huh?" he says.  "Hey, whatever floats your boat.  Still seem more relaxed that your brother was.  Uh... sorry," he says, scratching his head with a bit of embarassment.  "Kevin was a bit of a jerk and uh... yeah, sorry."  Carl strikes you as someone who probably doesn't do heavy thinking.

Just then, a gunshot rings out from the direction of emergency, drawing both your gazes instantly.  A quick glance tells you the rest of the standing members of EPIC heard it too, and Kodiak is already moving towards the operating rooms.

*Brazilia Medical Facility
October 14, 2120

Michelle*
"Since I helped him sneak out of that lab," Tara says.  "Well, and maybe since the roses," she admits.  "Besides, he did more to help me achieve my potential with one little spell than anyone else at EPIC could do with months of training," she says, seeming to be trying to justify her decision.

"I wouldn't go that far," the boy says from somewhere around, though you can't quite pinpoint it.  "I think you would ha.... uh oh, here comes Empath and Titan."

Sure enough, you hear Empath and Titan coming down the hall, and they enter the cafeteria moments later.

"Hey, Amigos," Titan says.  "Have you seen where Thunder and his ex have... ow..." he says as Empath slaps him on the back of the head.

"Where did Thunder and Monica's mother run off to," Empath says with a stern look at Titan, who just rolls his eyes.

*Sanjay*
"Oh, too bad.  Such a pretty boy," she purrs when you mention Cosmo.  When you ask about Monica's father, she looks at you with and raises one eyebrow.  Slowly, an amused smile breaks on her feline face.  You hear Thunder groan and glance back to see him pinching the bridge of his nose with irritation.

"Oh, _him,_" she says, her smile broadening in a predatory way as she eyes you up again.

"Tyra..." Thunder says warningly.  The one word comment carries so much weight it sends a shiver up your back, the tone of it is that dangerous.  If it affects Monica's mother, you certainly can't tell.

"Hmmm?" she purrs, looking back at him with that same predatory look.  "He's about four feet behind you, contemplating if he could get away with killing me," she says without another glance at you.  You feel claws scratch along your arms and feel her tense up, as if she does expect Thunder to do something rash.

*In the M-TAC Mainframe, New York
Johan*
The blast strikes the troll in the chest, but it just keeps barrelling at you, apparently unaffected.

_Attack roll:  18 hits
Will save (DC 19):  Natural 20 (ouch)_

You turn and flee, but the troll closes the distance and with a roar, slashes at you.

_Attack roll:  17 hits
Damage save (DC 27):  15 fails (1L, stunned... assumed you send a HP to unstun immediately)_

You feel the impact and hear a crunch, then a ripping sound as you are sent flying forward and tumbling down the stairs painfully.  You know your armor is badly damaged, though you don't think you're too badly hurt.  You hear the troll still tromping after you, some fifty feet away now.  You manage to gain your feet and your breath, and flee at top speed towards the crossroads.

The troll isn't as fast as you, probably thanks to an adrenal gland you possess, but he's still pursuing you as you hit the crossroads and try to figure out which way to go.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 27, 2005)

"Will that day will ever finish..."

Jay starts to run to the emergency, his weapon in hand.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 27, 2005)

X12 rips for the curtain, bracing himself for his attacker.

_OOC: I'm going to go with the saving throw.  Then take total defense, regardless of the success of the save._


----------



## Mimic (Jan 28, 2005)

A moment of indecision crosses Michelle's face as Empath and Titan come into view, nodding slightly to herself she drops her forcefield and resumes eating giving Tara a 'what-in-the-hell-do-you-think-you-are-doing' look before looking up at the older epic members trying, of course, to look like everything is ok.

Mrs. Simpson, Thunder and Sanjay were on the second floor, I think they were going to go visit Monica. They just left a few moments ago, if you hurry you can probably catch them before they get to far. She tells them with a smile. "Although Thunder didn't look too happy though." She adds, her smile fading a bit.


----------



## Agamon (Jan 28, 2005)

Tyra's comment about Cosmo and Thunder's anger both seem to fly right over Sanjay's head, his mind focused on one thing at the moment.  He turns to face Thunder finally, a derisive look on his face.  "Don't get mad at her.  I may not be Sherlock Holmes, but I already had it figured out.  But what I can't figure out," he says, his voice beginning to rise, "is why it's some big secret.  I've been seeing your daughter for a month, and you never once thought it was pertinent to tell me you're her father?  What the hell's up with that?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 28, 2005)

Getting winded from running and fright, Johan looks around at his options. Not wasting much time for thinking, he sprints off to the containment area. He is hoping find the girl, Jennifer was her name, and free her. Hopefully she would either know a way out, or a better way to fight the troll after him. Not to mention that "...she and any other mutant found to have powers of a similar nature be kept in stasis indefinitely until a defense can be found against their powers, or _terminated if a defense cannot be found_ in a reasonable time period" did not sit well with him, even more so now that he himself fit the "any mutant found to have powers of a similar nature" category.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 31, 2005)

October 26, 2120
*Dover, England
Dover Medical Facility

X12*
_Reflex save (DC 15):  12 fails_

You tear at the curtain, but manage to step on the trailing edge.  While you keep your feet, the darn thing doesn't come off!  Someone knocks you back into the door frame and dashes past you, slapping you on the arm as he passes.  You feel lethargic for just a moment, but manage to overcome the feeling quickly.

_Fortitude save (DC 16):  21 succeeds_

You hear general confusion as your assailant dashes through emergency.

*Jay*
You run towards emergency with Carl, but Kodiak gets there first.  He's having an animated conversation with X12, but it's very brief and he heads immediately into emergency.  X12 heads towards and past you, obviously troubled by something.  Carl, Raisa and Dara follow Kodiak into emergency but something gives you pause.

X12 isn't wearing his epic uniform.

_Spot check (DC 20):  20 succeeds._

*Brazilia Medical Facility
October 14, 2120

Michelle*
"Tyra is here, amigos?  This I've got to see," Titan says with a little smirk.  Empath just sighs.  "Come on, Angel; it'll be fun to watch," Titan says as he heads for the stairs.

"Oh very well," she says, then pauses a moment.  She glances back at you and Tara, and you feel a momentary twinge in your head as your mental protection resists a mental probe.  Empath raises an eyebrow.

_Willpower saving throw (DC20):  21 succeeds (Ooooo)_

"What is going on here?" she asks, turning to face your table.

"Angel, you coming?" Titan asks from the stairs.

*Sanjay*
"Yeah, having this public knowledge is a great idea," Thunder replies dryly.  "Just think of what could happen if the criminals we battle on a daily basis found out I have a daughter.  She'd be dead or held hostage in a day.  Not that I expect either of you to actually grasp the severe ramifications of being the daughter of the highest profile mutant on the planet," he adds with a glare at Tyra.

*In the M-TAC Mainframe, New York
Johan*
You race down the hall towards the containment section of the mainframe.  You enter a large room with about a hundred screens that could show prisoners, but only about a dozen are actually active.  It only takes a moment to find the girl you are looking for.  She's in some sort of energy cell, monitored by cameras.  There is a bed and very basic amenities in the cell.  She's wearing a prisoners uniform and looks much like she did when she was captured by EPIC.  She's sitting on her bed, arms around her legs, rocking back and forth.

You still hear the troll thumping about quite a way behind you, but you've outdistanced him by a minute or so.  A quiet discharge of static to your left and right tell you that you aren't alone.

"Cleverest hacker so far," a voice says, and you turn to see a man made of electricity standing about thirty feet away.

"Get a tracer on it, we'll see where it comes from and send units to capture him," a second, female voice says from behind you.

"On it," the first says, raising his hand towards you.

"And this time wait for the trace before terminating the program, ok?"

_Initiatives:  Male 32, Johan 27, Female 20_

A small black disc streaks out from his hand and slaps onto your chest armor without injuring you.  It hums for a moment and then slips off to the floor.

"It's not a program!  It's a mutant infiltrator!" the man shouts.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 31, 2005)

Pulling the curtain off, X12 gives chance.

_OOC: Standard - Pull curtain off.  Move - pursuit._


----------



## Agamon (Jan 31, 2005)

"What, you don't think I'd keep it a secret?  You don't want it blabbed to the world, I get that, I wouldn't want to see her hurt either," Sanjay replies, shaking his head with a look of disappointment and disgust.  The fact that his team leader didn't trust him to keep a secret to protect, not only a teammate, but his girlfriend, definitely rubbed him the wrong way.  But then again, it being Thunder, it wasn't all that surprising.  Maybe it wasn't Thunder he was actually mad at...and that thought did nothing to improve his mood.

"Anway, this low-profile mutant is taking this other low-profile mutant to see her low-profile mutant daughter.  Unless you're afraid of someone seeing the three of you together, you can come along," he adds, his voice dripping with vitriol, turning once again to escort Tyra to Monica.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 31, 2005)

If Johan can, he'll leave the mainframe to appear outside Jennifer's cage (it would be stupid to appear inside, considering it's supposed to contain her powers). If that isn't currently possible, launch a Stun attack at the male and take distance from both.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 31, 2005)

_Can it be... better play safe._

Jay quickly put his weapon on minimal power (Dazzle), and shoot twice at the X12, hoping to make him blind, so he can handle him more easily before he can identify it as X&é, or as he guess, an imposter.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 31, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "What is going on here?" she asks, turning to face your table.




"Nothing," she responds taking another bite of her food pausing to chew and swallow before continuing. "We were just discussing how one bad decision can screw up your life... ya'know how you should always stop and look at what your doing before making those big decisions that can effect the rest of your life. Isn't that right Tara?" Michelle states as she looks over towards the girl


----------



## Calinon (Feb 2, 2005)

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England
Dover Medical Facility

X12*
You toss the curtain aside and take stock of the general confusion over the sudden non-medical-related action.  The entry way door clicks shut and you run over to give chase.  About ten feet from the door, Kodiak pulls it open and steps in.  He surprises you by lunging forward and grabbing hold of you, tripping you to the ground!

"That is far enough," he growls down at you.

Raisa, Dara and Carl are through the door after him almost immediately.

"Vibro, if he moves, shoot him," Kodiak says, looking around the room.

"Uhh...." Carl says, not pulling out his gun.

"Kodiak, unless someone stripped X and stole his uniform, I think this is the real X," Raisa mutters.

"Well, he's real mad anyway.  I'm not quite sure Kodiak can bend enough to do that to himself, X," Dara says.

Kodiak sighs.  "I was not selected for my detective skills, comrades," he says, heading back for the door as a pair of energy blasts sound from the foyer.  Kodiak sighs again.  "I need a vacation," he mutters as Raisa pulls you to your feet and the lot of you head out the door.

*Jay*
The faint sound of you changing settings gives your target just enough time to avoid the blasts, far more deftly than you'd have expected.

_Initiatives:  Imposter 20, Jay 14
Attack rolls:  17, 19 (both miss -- he made his spot check to avoid surprise)_

He glances back and rushes for a side door, seemingly uninterested in combat.  You see him pull out a knife as he passes through the door, closing it behind him.

*X12*
By the time you get outside emergency, your imposter isn't visible, though Jay has his weapon out trained on a door nearby.

"Which way'd he go?" Carl asks, looking around.

"Why exactly are we after him?" Raisa asks.

"Ooo, apples," Dara says, spotting a basket of apples on the reception desk and heading over.

Kodiak growls and speaks into his communicator, "Trailblazer, there's another X12 running around here somewhere if you are not to busy eating hot dogs."

*Brazilia Medical Facility
October 14, 2120

Michelle*
Empath doesn't look too amused, but turns from you to look at Tara.  Her eyes widen and with a surprising suddenness she steps forward and launches a backhand at the girl.  The blow passes right through her, and Tara winks out of existance.

"Protect your mind," she says to you, just before a mental blast tears through the near empty cafeteria.  The few people inside suddenly topple over, as does Titan.  Tara appears about fifteen feet away, already unconscious.

"Now that wasn't very nice, Angelique," Anithos says as he appears.  Rather than his suave form, he just appears like a geeky kid.  However, his powerful charismatic abilities don't seem any lessened.  "You're looking lovely today," he adds with an impish grin, pulling out a rose from his sleeve.

"You won't... I can s... what is... for me?" she says, her face going from angry to confused then to rather enamored, and her voice taking similar tones.

"Most certainly," he says, walking over confidently and handing her the rose.  He gives you just a little wink, obviously not considering you a threat, and not even trying to put his whammy on you.  "I think you might have hurt Titan with that little blast," he says to her.

*Sanjay*
"Our enemies have telepaths," Thunder replies.  "I can count the number of EPIC members with protection against them on one hand.  Are you one of them, Neutron?

"And you should have more common sense than this.  After the effort to erase you from damn near every database in the world to protect her, you continue to treat this like a game."

"She's a big girl now," Tyra laughs, apparently unconcerned.  "It'll come out eventually, and then what will you do," she says, going with you along the hall, leaving Thunder standing there.  You are nearly to the corner before you hear the answer.

"Go to her funeral."

It's not too far until you reach the room however, and the rest of the short walk is pretty much in silence.  When you get in the room, Monica is sprawled across the bed sleeping.

"And just what did you do to my daughter?!" Tyra says with exagerated concern and very loudly.  Monica starts awake and sits up.

"Huh?  Where?  MOM?!" she says, pulling the blanket quickly up to cover herself.

You hear Thunder sigh with disgust, turn and walk away.

"Did you get a good look, perv?" Monica shouts after him

*In the M-TAC Mainframe, New York
Johan*
With an explosion of light, you blast out of the overhead lighting, landing on the floor outside the girl's cage.  (OOC:  Jennifer huh?  Saves me looking it up!)  The light fixture is pretty much destroyed by your exit, and you begin to wonder if it's a secondary effect, or if you just need practice.

You are inside another cell in which the energy cell sits.  A heavy alloy door is the only exit.  A quartet of turret mounts are present, one in each corner, but there are no guns.  In fact, the entire room seems stripped of everything mechanical, save for the lighting and energy field.  Glancing up at the light, you realize it was shielded heavily in non-conductive plastic before you came through.

Jennifer is startled by your sudden appearance, plus you appear with your back to her.  "Mister Split?  You came to get me!" she says excitedly.

Red flashing lights go off and an alarm siren sounds.  It's probably not one of those good flashing light loud siren combinations...


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 2, 2005)

_Once outside, and hearing about the second X_

"You need a vacation," he says to Kodiak incredulously.  "I've been shot at, had to almost kill two senior EPIC members, and now there's two of me... I'm beyond tired of today, and it's barely afternoon.  What does this guy want with me?


----------



## Agamon (Feb 2, 2005)

Sanjay nearly spat out a caustic reply to Thunder, but caught himself.  He had a point.  The guy was trying to protect his daughter, hard to blame him.  Still, he had figured it out himself, and there were probably a lot of bad guys out there a lot better than him at figuring things out.  And it didn't alleviate his foul mood.  But opening the door to Monica's room definitely put those thoughts on the backburner.

Sanjay's eyes go wide when he sees Monica sprawled on the bed.  If he could blush, he'd certainly be beet red.  Looking at her mother, he says, "Uh...I didn't do anything...I mean, not anything she didn't want me to do...I mean, she needed help getting...no, changing, changing..."  He sighs, his shoulders slouching in defeat.  Having a hard time looking Tyra in the eyes and definitely not wanting to look Monica's way, he kinda just stares down at the floor in front of him.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 2, 2005)

"As unfortunate as it is, I am not Split," Johan says as he turns  around to face Jennifer, "but I am here to help you out. My name is Johan and I just recently discovered I have powers not unlike yours. I was hoping you might accompany me to EPIC where we could try to learn about them together."
Johan shows the friendliest face he has, while trying to locate the means for disengaging the energy field, preferrably without damaging it unless there is no other way.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 2, 2005)

"I knew it." says Jay as he sees X12 coming out. His body seems to become more muscular before he starts to run after the imposter. "That way."

OOC:
(Half) Boost
(Free) Heroic Surge (HP spent)
(Full) Running after the guy


----------



## Calinon (Feb 2, 2005)

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England
Dover Medical Facility

X12, Jay*
"It looks like he just wants to get away," Raisa says.  "Did he kill someone or something?  I mean, it's not the first time we've run into another one of you."

Jay surges across the foyer to the door the 'imposter' went through, followed quickly by Kodiak and the rest of you.  The handle turns, but the door doesn't open.  A quick shove solves that problem, and the door bangs open, the chair that had been hastily propped against it ruined.

The hallway is lined with various offices and rooms, but the hall itself is empty save for a knife imbedded in the wall next to the door.  It is stabbed through a business card who's face is to the wall.  The white back has the word "Free" scrawled on it.  The handle of the knife glistens wetly.

Trailblazer enters the hall from the other end.

"Did you see him, comrade?" Kodiak asks.

"Not a thing, partner," Trailblazer replies.

*Brazilia Medical Facility
October 14, 2120

Sanjay*
"Oh, I'm certain that is a terrible burden for you," Tyra says with a growl, claws tapping on your arm as she still hasn't released her hold on you.

"Mom, quit playing with my boyfriend," Monica scolds.  "You're embarassing him.  Find me some clothes would you, sport?" she asks you.

"Just one boy?" Tyra says, finally letting go of your arm.

"Mom!"

"And whatever happened to that nice Cosmo fellooorowr!" she finishes with a yelp as a electrical bolt strikes her in the rear from a nearby electrical outlet.  "I see you've still got a temper," Tyra laughs, rubbing her singed rear.

"Yeah, wonder who I got that from, hmmm.  If you can't be nice to Sanjay, don't be here," Monica says angrily.

"Alright, alright," Tyra says.  "I was just having some fun.  Just one boy," she says again.  "You should let me borrow him," she says seriously, and you feel her eyeing you apprasingly.

*In the M-TAC Mainframe, New York
Johan*
"I remember you!  You're the bad man who chased me in the computer!  You're friends with the scary men who hurt the puppy!" she says, obviously not too happy that you aren't Split, and sounding scared.

You do your best to disable the energy field, but the circuitry is too well protected.

_Disable device (DC40):  25 fails_

However, with the use of gadgets, you have no doubt that you can short circuit the energy field with minimal damage to the system.  It takes just a few moments.

_HP spent to change your gadget to a water jet (energy blast, water (stun damage, damage versus electronics -- fun!  Technically you make a molecular combiner to extract water from the air, so it's not like a water cannon) and success is automatic._

The energy field flickers and with a few sparks shooting from the floor it winks from existance.  The girl screams and hops off the bed, looking for somewhere to run.  "You won't get me!" she cries, then looks up at the lights.  She seems to stretch up, then get sucked into the fixture and is gone.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 2, 2005)

"He was actually administering medical attention to someone in the trauma room when I came in," X12 says.  "But he's definitely a Directive; I didn't see his number, though - he had his hair long, over his neck.  He took a shot at me with a laser - dropped the privacy curtain on me.  He touched me on his way out... made me feel funny, sort of tired, but only for a second."


----------



## Agamon (Feb 2, 2005)

Sanjay watches the exchange between the two women with an exasperated 'I-got-played' look on his face.  He looks over at Monica and covers her up in a yellow t-shirt and a pair of cut-offs.  "You and I need to talk, Monica."

He then turns back to Tyra, less than impressed.  "Uh, yeah, just me.  Sorry, but Monica's not the slut you'd hoped she'd be.  And Cosmo's nice?  No, sorry, he's a grade A a-hole, thanks for playing.  I'm sure he's around here somewhere, maybe he'd be more willing to be 'borrowed' than I am."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 3, 2005)

"She is going to run right into them."
Johan leaps after Jennifer, hoping that she doesn't get herself killed. 

*OoC:* Going to need to see the situation before knowing what to do.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 4, 2005)

"Anithos, stop it." Michelle demands as she walks up and grabs his arm. "This isn't funny, you shouldn't play with people's emotions like that and how long was I talking to an illusion?"


----------



## Velmont (Feb 4, 2005)

"Ok... we needs to know what he was doing here. If he took your shape to run away, it must be because he needs not to be catch, mostly because he know womething or did something. If it was teh latest, what is it? You said he was looking at someone when you found him. What happen to that person?" He pause for a moment and then asks to X12 "And what is a directive?"


----------



## Calinon (Feb 4, 2005)

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England
Dover Medical Facility

X12, Jay*
"Search the rooms," Kodiak says.  "Vibro, Trailblazer, phase through the rooms on your left.  Communicators open at all times.  Dara, Amazon, check the stairwells at the end of the hall.  Let us see what this card is," he says, reaching for the knife imbedded in the wall, but he stops before grabbing it, nose wrinkling as he catches a scent.

"Contact poison," he growls, and X12 catches the same scent he detected faintly in the emergency room.  In fact, he actually recognizes the scent.  It's very similar to a type of poison made from a breed of lotus that invokes lethargy and paralysis.  Like many poisons, it is only dangerous when first applied and for a short time thereafter.  A few minutes of contact with the air should negate the effect, though you are fairly confident you can resist its effects.

Dara and Raisa bang open the stairwell doors and go on their searches, and a scant few seconds later, after a few surprised shouts and screams from hospital employees and patients in the rooms, Carl and Trailblazer appear, Carl at the far end of the hall and Trailblazer near you.

"I got nothin', partner," Trailblazer says.

Carl looks down and shakes his head, having found nothing.

*Brazilia Medical Facility
October 14, 2120

Sanjay*
Tyra grins toothily.  "Oh, he's fiesty isn't he.  I can see why you like him.  But don't worry, stripes," she says, plopping down in a nearby chair.  "I'm not going to rob my daughter of her favorite boytoy just yet."

You get the distinct feeling that most of what Tyra says is designed to get under someone's skin.  Whether it is on purpose or just by habit, you don't know.

"But you two go ahead and talk.  I have my own questions to ask you," Tyra says.  Then she continues without actually giving you a chance to talk.  "Like what you think you're doing playing hero when I told the human lightning rod that under no circumstances were you to be put on any stupid little teams.  And I thought we had an agreement about this sort of thing.  I was willing to let you go to that school so you could be around other people without worrying about discrimination, but we agreed," she says, getting animated.

*Michelle*
"I'm just avoiding arrest," he says with a casual smile.  "She'll be fine, won't you Angelique?"  Empath nods dazedly as she wanders over towards Titan, smelling her rose dreamily.  He pulls his arm free of you and starts over to Tara.  "I just threw up the illusion when Angelique and Titan came in.  Add in a little voice projection and you were still actually talking to Tara.  Now come on, help me at least get her up so we can get out of here before Titan comes to.  My powers aren't nearly as effective againt guys."

*In the M-TAC Mainframe, New York
Johan*
You pop back through another light and into the mainfraim of M-Tac, entering by the same route you exited by.  You aren't very surprised to see the two M-Tac cyber-guards still in the room.  You are standing directly behind the female, who has her back to you.  Near the door, you hear a scream as a rather familiar looking troll has a rather familiar looking girl clutched in his oversized hands.  The male guard is standing in front of the troll.

"The captain says we're to make her exit into holding cell F3," the female says.  "If she won't, we delete her here."

The male guard's shoulder slump a bit and he turns, saying.  "I remember when we could just disconnect hackers and they didn't actually physically come into our look out behind you!" he shouts in warning.

_Only one made the surprise roll!  Your current weapon is a water gun (energy blast -- water)

Initiatives:  Female Guard 31 (surprised), Johan 30, Male Guard 29, Jennifer 25 (pinned), Troll 22 (surprised)_


----------



## Velmont (Feb 4, 2005)

"Trying to find a shapeshifter... it is like trying to find a needle in an haystack. Hey, X12, you said he touched you and you filled some diziness. That mean he must need to touch someone to take his shape."

Jay open his communicator.

"By any chance, anyone has seen some twin anywhere? Good chance the shapeshifter need to touch someone to take his shape, so if you see two persons alike, there is some chance one of them is our man."


----------



## Agamon (Feb 4, 2005)

(You pause at this point as though I'm to interject...alrighty then)

Sanjay scratches the nape of his neck as Tyra starts to rant.   "Hey, it's not like she can't defend herself.  In fact she's pretty good at it.  And I'm sure Thunder wouldn't let her..."  His face screws up at a thought as he turns to Monica.  "Yeah, why did he let you on the team?  I don't get it."


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 4, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Trying to find a shapeshifter... it is like trying to find a needle in an haystack. Hey, X12, you said he touched you and you filled some diziness. That mean he must need to touch someone to take his shape."




"He's not a shapeshifter - he's a Directive; more like an identical twin brother of mine.  I recognize the poison.  It's what he used on me when he touched me on the way out of the emergency room; it's similar to a organically produced poison from the tropics... kinda smells acrid," X12 says.  "Let me grab the card - I'm pretty sure I can handle it," he says to Kodiak, and reaches up for the card and knife.  "If not... well, the poison's efficacy should subside in a few minutes."

Unless stopped, he grabs the knife and card down from the wall.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 5, 2005)

"What makes you think I am going to help you?" she says standing, her forcefield springing to life around her. Two bolts of electromagnetic force streak towards the boy.

Regardless if the bolts hit or not she will activate her communicator. "Thunder, Anithos is here in the cafeteria."
powers: Forcefield (free action) energy blast: (half action) Heroic effort


----------



## Velmont (Feb 5, 2005)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "He's not a shapeshifter - he's a Directive; more like an identical twin brother of mine.  I recognize the poison.  It's what he used on me when he touched me on the way out of the emergency room; it's similar to a organically produced poison from the tropics... kinda smells acrid," X12 says.  "Let me grab the card - I'm pretty sure I can handle it," he says to Kodiak, and reaches up for the card and knife.  "If not... well, the poison's efficacy should subside in a few minutes."
> 
> Unless stopped, he grabs the knife and card down from the wall.




"A twin? I'll have to be brief about it, as soon as possible."

As he sees X12 trying to grab the knife, Jay grab his wrist and stop him.

"Hey! What were you going? We are in an hospital... Trailblaizer. Can you find some latex gloves please. It will be safer. I suppose you can do it in a blink of an eye, so we won't waste time. Thanks."


----------



## Calinon (Feb 6, 2005)

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England
Dover Medical Facility

X12, Jay*
"Sure thing, partner," Trailblazer says, and in mere moments he's back, gloves in hand.  With the aid of the gloves, X12 pulls the knife free, but the poison permeates even them.  He only vaguely feels the effects, and shakes them off easily enough.  Turning the card over, it reads:

_Mark Jasman
813 Rundledown Lane
Morgentaller District
MCNY, 875731D_​
The name is very familiar to you.

_OOC:  Issue 3, page 1_

It's only a few moments later that Dara and Raisa return.  Raisa has someone tucked under her arm.

"We only found him," Dara says as Raisa sets Michael down on his head, leaning him casually against the wall.  Michael is in a casual walking stance and seems to be waving to someone, albeit now upsidedown.

"Ot huhee," Michael says through a mostly paralyzed mouth.

"I think he says your double got away," Raisa says.

"Ie he," Michael grumbles.  A few seconds later, he collapses to the floor in a heap.  "I am so getting you back for that," he growls.

"Enough fun and games, comrade.  What is on the card, X12," Kodiak rumbles.

*Brazilia Medical Facility
October 14, 2120

Sanjay*
"I got X12 and Dara to ask him to let me on the team.  And I told him if he didn't I'd tell everyone at the school he was my father.  Besides, he wanted the best of the best of the students, and I'm one of the best, right?" she says, batting her eyes at you.

"That doesn't excuse you breaking our agreement," her mother growls.

"Oh puh-leez," Monica shoots back instantly.  "It's not like you even wanted me around anyway.  You couldn't wait to ship me off so you wouldn't be responsible for me, even if it meant shipping me off to him."

"This nonsense about being on this team and throwing yourself into harms way is going to come to an end," Tyra growls.

"My life, my choices.  Not yours and not his," Monica growls back, hopping out of bed.  Her see through, lightning filled midsection sparks angrily.

Tyra springs forward and clamps a clawed hand over Monica's wrist.  "I'm your mother, and I say it's done now.  You're coming home with me."

Your communicator comes alive briefly with Michelle's voice announcing Anithos is in the cafeteria.  The lights flicker momentarily and you hear a crackle of electricity from outside, the the streaking form of Thunder bursting past the door back towards the cafeteria.  You are probably the only one of the three of you who notices.

"No!  I'm staying with Sanjay!  I'm staying with my friends!  I'm not going anywhere with you!" Monica says, her voice getting louder and louder until she practically screams the last word and something flashes so brightly that you lose your sight momentarily.  You come to still on your feet, but leaning against the far wall, feeling somewhat ill.  You don't remember getting thrown across the room.  A wide scorch mark expands from where Monica is still standing, lightning coursing around her now nearly completely transparent form.  Tyra lays in a heap against the wall by the door, and the smell of burnt fur and ozone fills the air.

"Oh..." Monica says as she faints, collapsing to the floor.  The lightning winks out, but her form remains quite transparent, lightning flashing inside her body.

*Michelle*
"On my way!" Thunder replies.

"Stop him, sweetie!  I'll be there in a jiffy!" Sanchez says over the radio as well as your bolts streak out at Anithos.

Both bolts slam into him, catching him completely off guard.  He staggers from the first one, then is slammed into and through a stone statue some thirty feet away by the second one.

_Attack rolls (DC 14):  15 and a natural 20
Damage saves (DC 24 and 29):  4 (VP becomes 20 -- 1S) and 3 (even with a stun power that's um... yikes... ask Elementor)_

Empath shakes her head briefly as if clearing the cobwebs of Anithos' influence, and you suddenly feel all unnatural attachment to Anithos fade (however much was 'natural' is up to you).  Thunder blasts into the cafeteria from above and his look is of stunned disbelief and the unconscious people and shattered body of Anithos.  The few people in the cafeteria still conscious from Empath's blast also look stunned by the turn of events.  It becomes deathly quiet in the cafeteria, with the only sound coming from the energy field crackling around Thunder, punctuated by the sound of a piece of stone falling off of what is left of the statue and crumbling to the floor.

_OOC:  I was so totally unprepared for that, I am not sure what to say.  So I leave that to you!_


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 6, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Ie he," Michael grumbles.  A few seconds later, he collapses to the floor in a heap.  "I am so getting you back for that," he growls.
> 
> "Enough fun and games, comrade.  What is on the card, X12," Kodiak rumbles.




"Don't blame me - you knew there's more than one of 'me' out there," X12 says to Michael with a weak grin.

Looking the card over, he frowns.  "It's a business card for a psychic in MCNY - Thunder's brother gave me this address when I asked about deep-probe psychics for coma patients," X12 says.  "It says 'Free' - Dr. Johnson said this psychic sometimes does pro-bono work; maybe this Directive went there..." X12 trails off, still looking over the card.


----------



## Agamon (Feb 6, 2005)

Sanjay gapes in shock at Monica, and glances fearfully at Tyra before activating his communicator.  "Thunder...you need to return to Monica's room, ASAP.  And...and doctors, we need doctors.  Tyra is hurt and Monica is...she completely covered herself in electricty and fell unconscious..."

He looks at Tyra wondering what he can do to help her.  "There are a lot of people here trained to help better than I can..."  He turns and begins to approach Monica.  "Mon...Monica..." 

He looks at the leaping arcs of electricty and remembers his metal body.  Concentrating on his uniform, he turns it completely to rubber, adding a crude facemask with holes to see and breathe.  He walks up to her and leans over her slowly, his rubber suit not all that maneuverable.  Even covered as he is, he's careful not to touch her."Monica...are you okay?  What the hell...?"


----------



## Velmont (Feb 6, 2005)

"And why a directive would like to go see a psychic? Because I am a bit lost here. And why is he has written free? Any guess?"


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 7, 2005)

Johan lets loose a blast at the female, her being the closest target as well as being unaware of him, hoping to knock out a threat ASAP. He then moves closer to the troll and Jennifer, keeping an eye out for the remaining guard(s).
"Hey! Big, dumb creature with the girl! I am willing to bet you would not hit me by throwing her even if I tried to catch her!"

*OoC:* Well, I gotta get the thing to unhand her somehow...  Just hope Johan _can_ indeed catch her if she comes  aflying at his direction.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 7, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "And why a directive would like to go see a psychic? Because I am a bit lost here. And why is he has written free? Any guess?"




"Because... if he's like me, he probably doesn't remember much of anything about his past from more than about 8 months ago," X12 says.  "You're going to have a lot of questions, and we don't really have much time to answer them, Jay - if this Directive has already been to this psychic, we might have a victim on our hands; Directives are trained assassins and covert operatives, Jay, especially if he's under Prophet's influence."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 8, 2005)

"You're right... we will have plenty of time later. What our chance to find him now? Looks like slim. What he was doing when you found him? We could check there before heading to that address, if it what you have in head."


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 8, 2005)

"We should head back to the ER, check to see if we can locate the patient he was working on - he might be able to provide some answers, but I doubt it," X12 says.  "Then - well... I say we pay this psychic a visit - if this Directive has found something out from sessions with him and has some sinister plan, we need to know what he knows."


----------



## Mimic (Feb 8, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _OOC:  I was so totally unprepared for that, I am not sure what to say.  So I leave that to you!_




ooc: So do I get points for confusing the GM?

For a moment it seems as if time stands still and she just stands there mouth agape, staring at the damage she did to Anithos. She wanted to stop him but she didn't want to do any real harm to him...

And then time catches up and she is running towards the fallen man as she activates her communicator "Mrs. Sanchez, get a doctor. I hurt Anithos pretty bad... I think he may be dying."

Once she reaches him she will kneel down and gently touch his arm. "I sorry Anithos, I had to stop you..." she will whisper to him, not knowing if he can hear her or not. Her head whips up and looks over to the direction where Empath is standing "Ms. Desrochers, is there anything you can do to help him?"


----------



## Calinon (Feb 9, 2005)

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England
Dover Medical Facility

X12, Jay*
"A good idea, comrade," Kodiak says.  "And it..."

"And it gives us a chance to get on home before another crisis hits.  That'll be pretty all-right if the feller does it for free," Trailblazer chimes in.

"Free is good.  But if not, I'm sure Trailblazer will help you pay for it," Kodiak says with a frown.  "But what I was going to say is that it..."

"It might just mean he's free, not that the service is free, and that's the guy that helped him.  Not that we know what he's free from or how he got free?" Dara pipes in.

"There is that as well, comrade.  But what I was going to say was that it would..."

"Be nice to know where the heck you were during all the excitement," Raisa interrupts, poking Michael with her boot.

"I was just outside having a smoke," Michael says.  "Crap, did I say smoke?  I meant uh... uh..."

"ENOUGH!" Kodiak roars, ending the conversation completely.  "X12, go and find the man your duplicate was using powers on and see how he is.  Take Jay, Michael and Dara with you.  Raisa and Carl, go get me a report on Empath's condition from Mystic, wherever she may be."

"Can I get an apple?" Dara asks.  Kodiak growls.

"What are you going to do?" Rasia asks.

"I am going to find out who sold tobacco products to a minor," Kodiak says as Trailblazer quietly steps towards the door.  "And feed him his hat."

Moments later, Trailblazer runs out into the foyer chased by a large kodiak bear.  It appears they are actually going out to the jet.  Whether or not any hat eating will be involved you are not sure.

*Brazilia Medical Facility
October 14, 2120

Michelle, Sanjay*
"Sanchez," Thunder says into his radio after a moment.  "Page my brother and get him to..." he pauses, looking at the situation.  "Get him to Sanjay.  Assess Monica's condition and then send him to the cafeteria.  Page hospital staff on the PA to get to the cafeteria immediately.  We've got a major situation here."

Sanchez's voice comes over the intercom system of the hospital, paging medical staff to the cafeteria and Dr. Johnson to Sanjay's location.

*Michelle*
_OOC:  No, I was sad, not confused _

As Thunder gives calm instructions over the radio, you rush over to Anithos.  Titan still hasn't moved, nor have any of the people hit by the mental blast, though you see Tara stirring.  As you try to talk to Anithos you immediately know that something is very much not right.  Aside from the shard of stone sticking into his side and the unnatural position he is laying in, his eyes are frozen open, his face a mask of shock and he's not breathing.

Empath is still has not recovered her senses.  Thunder appears across from you, no real emotion on his face.  "Let's move him to the table there," Thunder says.  "We can't do anything for him here."  With a wave of his hand, the obstructing rubble around you suddenly sparks, something you've never seen stone do, and turns to powder without any obvious effort from Thunder.

*Sanjay*
Amazingly, after you've protected yourself from electrocution, you find that Monica is giving off no substantial electrical field.  Her body has simply transformed into a form like her midsection always has been.  If it is temporary or permanent, you don't know.  She is breathing normally, and doesn't seem injured from the experience.  It seems to you like she has simply fainted from exertion or the shock (pardon the pun) of what she did.

A growl from the hall draws your attention as Tyra pulls herself up from the ground.  Her wounds already seem to be healing on their own.  She almost immediately strides towards you, looking mad as an electrocuted cat.  "Now that her little temper tantrum is done, I'll be taking my daughter with me," she growls as she comes back into the room.

_OOC:  And sometime, Elementor may post as his uniform communicator will also be broadcasting, and he'll hear the wonderful intercom broadcast._


----------



## Velmont (Feb 9, 2005)

Jay sheet his weapon, that he still had in his hands.

"Let's go see the man. Hope he is ok. I start to find my day of permission not very relaxing, the military camp was a club med compared to EPIC"  

He says the last sentence with a smile, and start to move back the way they came.


----------



## Agamon (Feb 10, 2005)

Sanjay rises, returning his uniform to normal as he does.  "Major situation?  With Anithos?  What the hell's going on down there?" he allows himself to think before focusing on the more immediate threat. 

"Mrs. S," he says to Tyra, stepping between her and Monica, "look, I've never seen Monica like this, she needs to be looked over by Doc Johnson.

"So let's just be rational about this, alright?  Besides, like you told Kyle, Monica's a big girl, she can handle herself."

OOC: Neutron will ready to deflect an incoming attack.  Woman's a wee bit psycho, I wouldn't put it past her (or our GM)


----------



## Mimic (Feb 10, 2005)

ooc: with a big old zero in medicine how much first aid would she be able to give? I'm not talking major surgery here more of a put pressure on a wound, taking a pulse, cpr, that kind of stuff.

How did you do that? She says as she looks up to Thunder, tears forming on the edges of her eyes. She tends to Anithos as best she can, getting even further frustrated at her inability to help him.

As she works stray peices of metal start to work their way carefully under Anithos's body, once there is enough to support him she will lift him from the ground to the table.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 13, 2005)

*Brazilia Medical Facility
October 14, 2120

Michelle*
"I have a few talents," he says offhandedly as you move Anithos to a table.  He only takes a few moments looking over Anithos before shaking his head.  "I didn't know he was so young," he says.  "Start checking on the bystanders.  I take it Empath let loose again to protect him?"

Tara groans and pulls herself to a sitting position.  She looks around and sees Anithos lying on the table.  "What did you do!" she screams.

*Sanjay*
Tyra growls and her claws snick out.  But she pauses, then just turns and starts to walk out with a shrug.  "Fine.  You keep her then.  When she gets bored of you or you catch her catting around, you'll realize you aren't all that important to her," she says mockingly over her shoulder.

She turns and runs right into Sanchez, who appears in the doorway with Dr. Johnson and a non-too-impressed expression on her face.

"Still shooting off your mouth, Tyra," she says flatly.

"Still eating donuts, Sanchez," Tyra shoots back, looking down a bit on Sanchez.

A quick punch later has Tyra back on her back, a completely dazed expression on her face.  Sanchez reaches down and grabs Tyra's ankle and tail.  "Sweetie, you help the doctor out and take care of Monica," Sanchez says as she drags Tyra out into the hall.

Doctor Johnson, you notice, does not try to intervene in the least, and just hurries over as Sanchez drags Monica's mother into the hall.  "Ok, Sanjay.  What happened to her?  Hmm... a mutation," he mutters, carefully touching her to make sure she doesn't give off an electrical current.

*In the M-Tac Mainfrain
New York
Johan*
You let loose a jet of water at the female and it slams into her with tremendous force.  She is lifted off her feet and slammed forward.  When she hits the ground, she simply fades away into nothingness.

_Attack roll:  16 hits
Damage save:  8 (VP to re-roll 16) [fails, 1S, KO]_

You mock the troll, and its eyes squint in confusion.  "Hit with girl?" it grunts.  He holds her out at arms length and looks at her, then an unpleasantly vicious grin comes over his face.  "Ok," it grunts, turning her over and grabbing her by her ankles.  She screams as he takes a few practice swings and starts towards you.

The male guard curses and focusses briefly and a red nimbus surrounds him.  He surges towards you as he says "Sorin down; engaging!  Prepare for a possible purge!"

_Attack roll:  27, 27 (rapid strike)
Damage save (DC 23): 22, 27 (1L)_

He punches you twice, one slamming your breastplate and the second clipping you on your chin as you lean back.  The blow is glancing but hurts like an electrical burn.

_Initiatives: Johan 30, Male Guard 29, Jennifer 25 (grappled), Troll 22

Johan is up._


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 13, 2005)

X12 nods, and starts heading off back to the hospital without a word.


----------



## Agamon (Feb 13, 2005)

Sanjay watches in amazement as Tyra goes from near violence to uncaring in a blink of an eye.  He keeps his thoughts to himself as he shrugs off her attempt to rile him.  "Yep, koo koo bananas.  Ah well, what good's a potential mother-in-law if she's not a bit crazy?"

He watches with surprise and a bit of a grin when Sanchez punches out Tyra.  "Note to self: don't make fun of Sanchez's weight..."

Sanjay steps back to let Dr. Johnson look at Monica.  "A mutation..." he sighs.  "She's not going to turn into Electro-Nova, is she?"


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 13, 2005)

"No, you big oaf!"
Johan is rather frustrated by the dim-wittedness of the ogre, and aims his water blast at it this time. If the the beast lets Jennifer go, he'll try and grap her as she falls, otherwise concentrate on dodging incoming attacks (Total defense, I think that was a half action).


----------



## Mimic (Feb 16, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I have a few talents," he says offhandedly as you move Anithos to a table.  He only takes a few moments looking over Anithos before shaking his head.  "I didn't know he was so young," he says.  "Start checking on the bystanders.  I take it Empath let loose again to protect him?"




"Yea... something like that." She mutters as she turns away from Thunder to go check on the bystanders.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Tara groans and pulls herself to a sitting position.  She looks around and sees Anithos lying on the table.  "What did you do!" she screams.




Unable to look the girl in the eyes, Michelle keeps her eyes on the floor. "It was an accident, I didn't want to hurt him... I... I just wanted to stop him."


----------



## Calinon (Feb 19, 2005)

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England
Dover Medical Facility

X12, Jay*
"This is nothin'!" Dara says as you head back to emergency.  "Wait 'till we get back to school!"

"Yeah, not really looking forward to that," Michael says with a sigh.

"Ooo, apples," Dara says, wandering back towards the apple bowl on the counter.  Michael grabs her arm and pulls her along.

"Apples later.  Talk to the guy first," Michael says, dragging Dara past the bowl, keeping them just out of reach of her.  He manages to get one for himself though.  "Mmm...." he says as he munches on it.  Dara growls.

Inside the emergency room, you find the man without difficulty.  He's being looked over by a doctor and is quite happy to see X12 when you come up to his room.

"I thought I was dead!" he says, hopping up despite the doctors protestations.  "The last thing I remember was that wall coming down on me, then waking up perfectly fine!  I don't know how to thank you, mate!  Cheers!" he says, shaking your hand vigorously, totally ignoring the "OH MH GOD DON'T TOUCH ME" rule.  However, he is, as he said, completely uninjured.

"Even his liver appears healthy, according to the scans," the doctor says.

"Even better," the man says with a happy smile.  "Haven't had a pint in a year!"

"Since yesterday," Dara corrects quietly with a smirk.  Michael elbows her in the ribs.  The man seems oblivious as he continues to thank X12 and pump his hand up and down until the doctor drags him back to the table to finish being examined.

"Well, he's definitely definite that you definitely saved his life.  And whoever it was definitely looks like you," Dara says.

"Definitely," Michael says.  Dara elbows him in the ribs.

"And nothing lurking in his noggin neither that shouldn't be there," Dara adds.

"Doesn't really sound like one of Prophet's goons," Michael says.

*Brazilia Medical Facility
October 14, 2120

Sanjay*
"No, I don't think that's the case.  She didn't melt her clothes off and she's not giving off any electricity.  Probably just a side effect of her over-exerting herself.  Let's see what I can do," he says, pressing his hands to her body.  A soft glow surrounds her and after about a minute, much of the transparency starts to fade.  Monica slowly comes to.

Dr. Johnson looks tired from the effort.  "That's about all I can do.  The rest will just have to fix itself.  Lord knows how she got out of recovery where she should have been resting," he says with dry humor.

"Get off me," Monica says, swatting at Dr. Johnson's hands.  "What happened?  Where's my mother?" she adds, propping herself up on her elbows with an angry expression.

*Michelle*
Tara looks from Anithos to you a couple of times, then launches herself at you.  An inch from you, she suddenly veers off and slams into the ground face first.  Thunder reacted far quicker than you and has her pinned painfully on the ground, no powers needed.

Tara struggles ineffectively, especially when each time she starts to gain ground Thunder shocks her, but she doesn't stop trying.  "Get off!" she cries.

"Calm down," Thunder says, refusing to release his hold, kneeling on her wings and back.  "This is not the direction you want to go."  When his words don't calm her, he calls over, "Michelle, get Empath over here, and see if you can wake up Titan.  I'd prefer not to electrocute Tara."

*In the M-Tac Mainfrain
New York
Johan*
You dash forward towards the troll and shoot a jet of water at the beast.  

_Attack roll:  22 hit
Damage save (DC24):  18 fails (1S, stunned)_

It catches him squarely in the face, and he gurgles out a roar through the water.  It swats at the water, dropping Jennifer who bounces onto the ground before you can get there.  The male guard is right behind you, and you feel the crackling energy more than you feel the blows he strikes against you.

_Attack rolls:  34 (crit), 27
Damage saves (DC28 and DC23):  24 and 20 (2L)_

You slam to the ground, quickly trying to pick yourself up before he can hit you again.  The smell of your own charred flesh is most disconcerting.  Out of the blue, something very large and very pink hops over you and slams into the guard, bearing him to the ground.  You roll over to see a large, pink, two headed troll with floppy bunny ears sitting atop an unconscious and rapidly fading guard.  A blue line of data runs from the troll to Jennifer.

"Bunny wins!" Jennifer squeals clapping her hands.

Behind you, you hear an ominous thunk and crackle, and see the chamber behind you start to vanish as a wall of electricity slowly begins eating at the chamber.  That would probably be the purge...


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 19, 2005)

X12 takes the man's gratitude graciously outwardly, inwardly cringing at the violation of his personal space, and sighs in relief when the doctor drags him out.

"That was awkward," he says, wiping his hand on his pants,  "but I agree.  Prophet doesn't strike me as the kind to use kindness for chaos... maybe free means this Jasman 'freed' him... so far, though, I don't remember another Directive similar to me."


----------



## Agamon (Feb 19, 2005)

A look of relief comes over Sanjay as Monica turns back to her 'normal' self.  "Sorry, doc, but she wasn't getting any rest in recovery.  But thanks, you da man," he says, looking back down at Monica as she wakes back up.

"Calm down, Mon, s'alright," Sanjay says, looking down at her with a lop-sided grin.  "You caught us both with an electrical blast.  Your skin condition," he says as he points to her mid-section, "spread to the rest of your body and you fell unconscious.  Doc, here, fixed you up, though.  Your mom's okay, I talked her into leaving you alone.  I think she finally got it through her head that this is where you want to be...well, not here, as in the hospital, but you know what I mean."  He reaches out a hand to help her stand up.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 20, 2005)

"Well, if you are no more a goon of Prophet, there may have another one that has free himself from him. Seeing you, he thought you were a Directive send by Prophet, that's why he flee... Does I make sense or I miss a point. And does every Directive has the same powers? I hardly see someone making an army of healer to rule the world..."


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 20, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Well, if you are no more a goon of Prophet, there may have another one that has free himself from him. Seeing you, he thought you were a Directive send by Prophet, that's why he flee... Does I make sense or I miss a point. And does every Directive has the same powers? I hardly see someone making an army of healer to rule the world..."




"Healers, no - but not all Directives are healers," X12 says as they start back towards the jet.  "The one we just encountered also had some sort of neurotoxin.  We've met another that can disintegrate things by touch.  Regeneration seems rampant among us - I don't think I've met any Directives that couldn't do that at least - but some of the Directives have dangerous attack powers, and all of us are trained combatants."

"As for being free... it would seem I'm not yet truly free, despite my thoughts to teh contray," X12 says.  "Prophet's hold so far appears to require some sort of direct contact to enforce, but he has other powers as well."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 21, 2005)

"Ok, if Prophet has still some power over you, he must have some over the other one we met, and seeing what he has done, I suspect that Prophet is losing control over that one too. If we can find him, we may be able to help him, as EPIC is helping you... well, if EPIC want to help anotehr directive."


----------



## Mimic (Feb 21, 2005)

With a sigh, Michelle takes one last glance at Tara before heading quickly over to where Empath is.

"You have to go help Thunder," she says firmly gently pushing the woman in Thunders direction, "I will try and wake up Titan."

Once Empath has left Michelle will kneel down and see if there is any way to wake the man.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 22, 2005)

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England
Dover Medical Facility

X12, Jay*


			
				Mordane said:
			
		

> Prophet doesn't strike me as the kind to use kindness for chaos... maybe free means this Jasman 'freed' him... so far, though, I don't remember another Directive similar to me



"Yeah," Michael growls.  "Kindness and Prophet don't exactly seem to go hand in hand," he says, holding a half eaten apple just out of reach of Dara.

"Nggg!" Dara says, trying to jump up to get it.  "Gimme!"



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Seeing you, he thought you were a Directive send by Prophet, that's why he flee... Does I make sense or I miss a point.




"Point, new guy," Michael says.  "You almost had it that time Dara," he adds as Dara continues leaping up to try to get the apple.



			
				Mordane said:
			
		

> Regeneration seems rampant among us - I don't think I've met any Directives that couldn't do that at least - but some of the Directives have dangerous attack powers, and all of us are trained combatants.




"So that'd be you, Xi and this mystery guy so far that we've seen?" Michael says as Dara kicks him in the shin.  Michael doesn't show any reaction, other than to bob the apple just a hair lower, then put it back up higher when Dara grabs for it.



> Prophet's hold so far appears to require some sort of direct contact to enforce, but he has other powers as well.





			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> I suspect that Prophet is losing control over that one too.



Dara stops jumping for the apple all of a sudden, and gets a serious look on her face.  "Actually, from what I've seen, he doesn't need physical contact to manifest his psychic powers over you.  He can probably do that at will, or has a technique that allows him to gain access to your mind for brief periods.  Most of his actions don't seem to affect you directly, but rather he is using your mind as a springboard to affect others, controlling them and affecting their actions so that those actions affect you indirectly.  In fact, I am willing to bet that psychic link was part of your genetic development."

There is dead silence after her non-ditzy, calm and rational speech.  Michael reaches down and taps her on the head.  "What did you do with the real Daaaaargh!" he shouts as Dara grabs his arm and bites him, hard.  He drops the apple, she catches the apple and runs off.

"Mine!" she squeals in delight, bursting back out into the Foyer.

Michael rubs his arm which is already bruising, though likely it'll heal shortly.

*Brazilia Medical Facility
October 14, 2120

Sanjay*
"That would explain the nausea," she says, not sounding too happy about her outburst of energy.  "And would explain the Sanjay-shaped imprint on the wall," she adds as you help her get back to her feet.  "Ooo, I'm woozy," she groans, losing her balance and using you to support herself.

The doctor lets out a groan.  "Oh please.  I know for a fact yow!" he says as a spark of electricity shoots froma  wall socket to hit him in the rear.

"I said I'm woozy," she says much more firmly.

"Oh, woozy, right," Dr. Johnson says with a roll of his eyes.

A hiss and cat-like screech sound from the hall, then a blur of tiger striping tears past the door, pursued by a dozen small robots that are shooting lasers down the hall after the fleeing figure.

"Mom?" Monica says, looking back at the door.  You aren't sure if she's concerned or angry or amused.  Sanchez strolls by, pausing by the door.  

"Oh good, you're up.  I... just a second," she says, hitting a button on her belt.  There is a loud ROWR from down the hall.  "Unless you are going with her, I need you to go get Straightjacket and take him down to the cafeteria now.  And if you could find a way to leave his father behind," she says with obvious distaste.

"Leave the others sleeping for now.  When you're done, please hunt around for Johan.  The one with body armor, not the one with Anna.  The smart one," she adds.  "He disappeared from the lab and I can't get a fix on his communicator.  But I need to get to the Cafeteria myself."

*Michelle*
Empath nods, still somewhat in a daze, and heads over towards Thunder and Tara.  Meanwhile, you kneel down next to Titan.  His eyes are half open, with a glazed expression.  A trickle of blood comes from his ear.  You poke him, and it's like poking a brick wall.  You gently pat his face, and after a minute of you trying to bring him around, his eyes gain a bit of alertness.

"Why am I on the floor," he slurs.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 22, 2005)

"I would conclude that that is our cue to leave," Johan says as the whole space starts disintegrating. He takes a step towards the exit and then turns to Jennifer.
"Will you please accompany me to the rest of my team? I just wish to talk with you, and I am sure that it is a place much preferred to the holding cell I freed you from. Please."


----------



## Agamon (Feb 22, 2005)

Sanjay watches the robots chase after Tyra and shakes his head.  "Good grief."  Listening to Sanchez's orders, he nods his head.

"If you're not feeling very well, you should maybe lay down," he says to Monica, supporting her as best he can.  "I'm pretty sure I can handle these gofer jobs all by my lonesome.  Otherwise, I wouldn't mind the company..."

Sanjay will then head to where he believes Straightjaket is sleeping, and get him up.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 22, 2005)

"If that mental link really exist, has you tried to remove it? Can Empath do it, or that doctor named on the card we found? And can you two be a bit more serious. It isn't the only apple in this building..." Jay adds to Dara and Micheal as they fight for the apple.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 23, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Why am I on the floor," he slurs.




"That would be Empaths doing, but its too complicated to explain right now." Michelle tells him as she tries to get him on his feet. "Thunder needs your help so go help him."

Once she gets him going she will go check on the others.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 26, 2005)

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England
Dover Medical Facility

X12, Jay*
"Whatever.  I'll have a little fun whenever I can," Michael says.

"And I dare say," comes a female voice with a British accent, "that Empath's powers are not suitable for another bout with the elusive leader of Anarchy."  You turn to see Mystic coming towards you from down a hall.  The hospital employees giver her a wide berth and most pause to stare as she comes over to you.  Those that find her gaze meeting theirs quickly look down.  She has an obvious, though not super-powered, charismatic presence, and as you know is a powerful telepath.

"I managed to help Empath awaken.  Other than the punishment her mind took from being so forcefully controlled, she should recover fully in short order.  Amazon and Vibro are with her.  What I would like to know is why Thunder isn't handling this situation," she says.  Her eyes narrow slightly and she tilts her head a bit.

"I see," she says without much of a pause, though neither of you feel any invasion of your mind.  "Surface thoughts are easy to pick up without invading anyone's private thoughts," Mystic says without apology.

*Brazilia Medical Facility
October 14, 2120*

*Sanjay*
"Still thick as usual, sport," Monica says, punching you in the arm before very non-woozily dragging you out into the hall and towards Straightjacket's room.  "I can't wait to get out of this place," she says as you two come up to Straightjacket's door.  You spot his dad napping down in the common area on a couch infront of a television.

"Step one down," she says in an exagerated whisper.  You try to turn the door handle, but it's locked.

*Michelle*
You manage to get him to his feet, where wobbles for a few moments before heading off towards Thunder.  Nurses and doctors have arrived and are helping the other victims who are in various stages of consciousness.  You see a doctor check Anithos, but he barely spends fifteen seconds at him before moving on.  A pair of EMT's approach and transfer his body to a gurney, covering him in a white sheet.

A conversation starts to draw your attention.

"You got her?"

"Yes, Amigo."

"Get off me!"

"You're sure?"

"Which one of us can lift an aircraft carrier?  I forget... yes I have her!"

"Ok..."

You turn just in time to see Thunder dance back just out of range of a dangerous swipe of Tara's insectoid arms.  The follow through knocks Titan flying.  Tara immediately draws a bead on you, taking a great bounding leap right at you with a scream!

*In the M-Tac Mainfrain
New York
Johan*
"Come on Mr. Bunny!" Jennifer squeals as she flees towards the exit you'd been going towards.  The bunny eared troll lopes loudly along behind the two of you as the mainfraim begins to be purged.  "I wanna go home!  Take me home!" Jennifer whines as you run towards where you entered.  You actually pass a pair of other security protocols, but both simply guard their areas without bothering you.  Soon, the bright red of the firewall looms ahead of you, leaving you with a definite problem.

How do you get through?

"How do we get out?  I could never get out.  Mr. Bunny maybe?"

The troll bangs a couple of times on the firewall with no effect and shrugs plopping down on the floor.  One ear flops down over his eye, the other stands perfectly straight.


----------



## Agamon (Feb 26, 2005)

Sanjay rolls his eyes as Monica pulls him out of the room.  "Yeah, I knew that..."  he lies.  "So what did she mean about 'the smart Johan, not the one with Anna'?  Aren't all of his copies like a part of him?"

Getting to SJ's door, he considers knocking or yelling, but stops himself, thinking of Ghost Dad.  He grabs again at the door handle and it disintegrates at his touch (if there's a bolt, he'll remove the whole door).  Grinning at Monica, he pushes the door open and half-whispers, "Hey, SJ, up and at'em.  You're wanted in the cafeteria, and I don't think it has anything to do with eats..."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 26, 2005)

"Well, in that case, don't enter the military training camp, or you would pick thoughts you wouldn't like to pick... If Empath can't do it, can you? Or that Prophet is too strong to play against him alone?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 26, 2005)

"Prophet is a very potent adversary, made even more powerful by his connections and underlings," X12 says.  "If he's using me as a springboard into other people's minds, then we need to find a way to sever the link - otherwise, he'll see anything we have planned coming; he could unfortunately be listening in on us even now.  Maybe this Jasman knows how.  It's a safe bet that however Prophet's using the Directives, he's buried it deep in our minds, and this psychic in MCNY specializes in that sort of thing."

"As to [Titan] - I didn't mean to almost kill him.  Fortunately, or unfortunately as the case may be, I learned what I know about psychics from Directive training sessions - taking out [Titan] seemed the obvious choice for subduing them both," X12 comments.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 27, 2005)

"Taking out Thunder... you are talking like it was an easy job. How did you know silver would have been so powerfull against him. If I was him, I would have hide that fact even from my closest friend. Playing in major league like that can bring you surprises, bad surprises."


----------



## Elementor (Feb 28, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I've already gone over your DNA samples with the doctor and he's certain that the physical mutations and the genetic alterations giving you speed and some of your other abilities are not tied together in an unbreakable fashion. You can be normal again," he says. "And in Brazilia, being a mutant may grant you some benefits, but appearance is everything."




"What do you have in mind?  You know I am always here to help in any way that I can.  And if that means....changing...again, I guess I can do that too.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 28, 2005)

How about we make our daring escape, you come over and spend the night - I will also see if I can arrange for us to go and see the puppy, and I will take you home after that?"

When they get to the firewall, Johan looks it over quickly. "Nothing to lose, I guess..." Johan tries to touch the firewall's essence, rearranging it so as to create a passageway for them to use.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 1, 2005)

Michelle shudders as the she watches the body of Anithos being covered in a sheet. "This wasn't supposed to happen... I just wanted to stop him from leaving... I could have helped him turn over a new leaf..." Those thoughts and others run through her head as she wanders around trying to help.



> Tara immediately draws a bead on you, taking a great bounding leap right at you with a scream!




"She hates me now." She thinks as instict kicks in and she raises her hand to strike down her ex-best friend but the bolt never comes. She can't or won't shoot her, "Would I react any different if it was reversed?"

Pushing upon her latent power she draws on the magnetic field around the girl increasing the strength of it until she is trapped like a fly in amber.

ooc: Using extra effort for Snare - HP used to negate fatigue.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 1, 2005)

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England
Dover Medical Facility

X12, Jay*
Mystic looks at Jay.  "I have been to your military academy often, mostly to observe your progress," Mystic says.  "I cannot say I am overly enthusiastic at you leaving the academy to attend the EPIC facility.  But I certainly can't argue the logic of it.  If members of Anarchy are after you, our forces are ill equipped to combat them on your behalf.

"Titan's weakness to silver is well known, though obviously understated.  I dare say after word of this leaks out, his ability to battle the evils of the world will be sharply curtailed.  As for Empath," she says with a frown.  "She has apparently hidden a great deal from a great many people.  I had no idea she was telepathic; I have my doubts as to whether some of your seniors knew.  I can tell you this; she is a far weaker telepath than I am.  Personally, given your link with this villain and how he can apparently manipulate it, I would be far more likely to simply have you executed than risk losing a mental battle with a being who's mental powers may be beyond comprehension."

Her voice holds blunt honesty, and her mannerism displays harshly controlled emotions.

Michael lets out a low whistle.  "Bundle of cheer you are, lady.  You wanna kick his dog too?"

A few gasps from nearby observers and a bustle of movement away from the general area punctuate the sudden silence in the room.  Apparently, Mystic isn't spoken to in this manner.  She, however, just arches one eyebrow slightly.

*Brazilia Medical Facility
October 14, 2120

Sanjay*


> "So what did she mean about 'the smart Johan, not the one with Anna'? Aren't all of his copies like a part of him?"



"Hi, I was unconscious," Monica says lightly.  "You ever notice that most of the time, the really smart people don't explain things fully?  That's probably why they aren't ever leaders of things like EPIC."



> Grinning at Monica, he pushes the door open and half-whispers, "Hey, SJ, up and at'em. You're wanted in the cafeteria, and I don't think it has anything to do with eats..."



"Hey, what the heck!" bellows Straightjacket as he sits up in bed, surprised by your sudden entrance.  "For god sake man, I had the door locked!"

"Hmm, what's this?" Monica says slyly from beside you.

"Hey, get your hands off my clothes!" Straightjacket shouts.  You turn to see Monica pick up some rather lacey undergarments.  Definitely shouldn't be Straightjacket's.

"Why don't you ever wear nice things like these, Sport?" she says with a big smile.

"Would you like to revisit being unconscious," he says unpleasantly, grabbing the top blanket and getting out of bed with it around him.  You spot a non-Straightjacket-sized foot poking out from the sheet.

"They are so cute!" Monica says without pause.  "I'm sure they look absolutely darling on you, Stretch."

*Vince*
Your father seems much relieved and almost instantly happier.  "The gene therapy itself will be easy enough to administer.  I'm hopeful the final tests on the drugs involved can be completed within the week, now that my company isn't going to change hands."

"Good to see you on board," Ms. Vaile says with a fake yawn.  "Look at the time," she says, opening the door.  "Think long and hard about changing your face, you handsome devil," she says to you.  "Something tells me you won't be able to change it back.  And you should probably put this back on," she adds, handing you your communicator that is abuzz with the goings on in the cafeteria.

"I'll see you soon Mr. Pratchett," she says stepping out into the hallway.

*Michelle*
You catch her in mid-flight, momentarily halting her progress, but with a hard thrash of her limbs, she shatters your snare, propelling herself again at you.  Inches from you, a flash of silver blasts just past your nose and Tara is gone.  There is a crash to your left and you follow the flash to see Tara slammed forcefully into a pillar by Titan, then slump unconscious.  Titan holds her there by the side of her head for a moment, getting a good grip on her just in case.

"Alright, now I have her.  Neat trick, Amigo," he says over to you.  "Didn't know you could do that."

"You alright, Michelle?" Thunder asks, looking you over for injuries.  You can see Tara got a few good shots on him, from his bloody hand and bruised cheek.

*In the M-Tac Mainframe
New York
Johan*
"I dunno," Jennifer says apprehensively as you look at the field.  "I just wanna go home to Mr. Split... How we gonna get through that thing?" she asks, tugging on your arm.

Just then, you touch the field, and with a rush of speed you suddenly phase straight through the firewall, taking Jennifer with you!  There is definite resistance, but somehow you managed to make it all the way through before the resistance took hold.

"Oh, that was neat!" she squeals.  "But Mr. Bunny is stuck!"  Sure enough, the bunny-eared troll stares mournfully at you from the other side of the firewall.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 1, 2005)

Picking up his communicator, Vince rolls his eyes.  "I can't leave them alone for a minute!!" Making sure he is fully dressed, he rushes out the doorto catch up to the others.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 1, 2005)

"Calm down Michael, what she is telling make some senses. Sacrifice one man to save many. That's the hardest decision to make, and when you have to protect your men, you have some times to take that decision. I has to take such decision in training, but it was only training, and the dead guy was just off the mission and would be seen back in the barracks after the training... now iy is real life. I don't know Prophet enough, and not the extend of the problem, but I won't be willing to take such a decision before I have the proof it is the only remaining choice. X, if there is a way to get you out of that, I'll work in that direction. I just wish that the day where I'll have to make a choice between you and someone else will never happen, because I don't know what decision I'll take at that time."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 1, 2005)

"I am not hundred percent positive that I will be able to get Mr. Bunny across the barrier, but I will give it a try," Johan says as the reaches past firewall again, attempting to yank the bunny troll through.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 1, 2005)

Unphased, X12 maintains her gaze.  "I took Titan down - whenever you want to try me, feel free," X12 replies with the same bluntness.

After a short, unsmiling pause, he continues.  "But I am not dying anytime soon... at least not until I'm sure Prophet is dealt with permanently.  If you want to help, fine.  Otherwise, we're done here," he says, starting to walk towards the exit.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 1, 2005)

Sanjay does his best to appear serious, but has a hard time suppressing a smirk.  Noting the foot doesn't help, and neither does Monica's underwear jokes.  "Hey, quiet down, you want you're dad in here, too?  Besides, if you'd have acknowledged your comm, I wouldn't have had to come in here like this.

"So, yeah, get your butt down to the cafeteria.  We're going to go play 'Where's Johan?'"  C'mon, Mon.  And leave the big guy his lacy underwear," he says with a grin and grabbing Monica to leave.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 3, 2005)

"I'm fine. She didn't touch me." She says sadly, glancing over to where Tara is. "It would probably be best if I wasn't here when she wakes up." she adds quietly turning and heading towards the door. "I know you have a lot of questions Thunder but right now I need some time to think and clear my head. We can talk when I get back..." She pauses for a moment when she reaches the door. "Don't be too hard on her, I would have done the same if the situation was reversed."

She walks through the door and heads for the closest exit, tears rolling down her cheeks.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 4, 2005)

*October 26, 2120
Dover, England
Dover Medical Facility

X12, Jay*
There are some snickers as X12 skips towards the exit singing 'POP! goes the weasel.'

_OOC:  Yeah, you read that one right.  Where's your save?  Damn, I must have forgot.  That's sure unlucky!  And no, you are stuck that way for a while..._

*Jay*
"Riiiight.  I think I'll just go check on Dara," Michael says, trying to head out nonchalantly after the skipping X12 and trying not to laugh.  As he walks out, X12 hits the first 'POP!' he changes the words to 'Pop! goes the werewolf,' and Michael immediately turns to werewolf form, then back again without missing a step or apparently realizing it.

There are a few snickers, then some laughter as the pair leave the emergency room and things quickly return to normal.

"Pop goes the werewolf?" Thunder says, standing in another entryway of the emergency room, an amused expression on his face.  "Raisa and Carl are taking Angel to the jet; thanks for coming to help.  How did Trailblazer convince you so quickly, I wonder," he ponders as he comes over with a slight limp.  An somewhat embarassed smile breaks Mystic's harsh features for the first time.

"I also checked on Titan," Thunder says.  "He's stable at least.  The doctors seem confident they can treat his condition, but..."

"...but they don't want him flown anywhere.  I'll arrange to have him moved to a secure facility," Mystic says.  "Which this is not."

"I know, you want us out of here," Thunder responds.  "This should help counter all that positive media coverage we got in Brasilia," he says.

"I will handle the media on this end," Mystic says, turning to the exit and walking calmly away.  "Oh, and I want him back, Kyle," she says over her shoulder.

"Who?  Titan?"

"Mr. York," she responds.  "Once his business with Anarchy is done," she adds as she leaves emergency.

Thunder claps Jay on the shoulder.  "I think she likes you, Jay.  C'mon, let's get to the Jet."

*X12*
You have no clue why Dara is singing 'Pop! goes the werewolf' or why Michael keeps shifting in and out of werewolf form at every 'pop.'  You have no idea that you're the one leading the song until you see yourself skipping in a reflection from a mirror.  Despite the annoying realization that you are doing it, you can't stop until you actually step foot outside the hospital, where the song and dance finally end.

Well, Dara keeps singing it and skipping and hitting Michael until he shifts shape when she shouts 'POP!'  But you aren't being forced to do it anymore.

You notice the entire area is cordoned off by military units, and the EPIC Jet is secure inside that perimeter, and a few minutes after you three arive to join Trailblazer and Kodiak who have already prepped for takeoff, Empath, Carl and Raisa join you.  A few minutes later, Thunder and Jay board as well.  Jay's father departs after a short goodbye, leaving with several military units, and after a brief explanation of Titan's condition by Thunder, and the fact he's recovering, the plane takes off amid a barrage of still cameras shooting pictures and cameras rolling.

_And that's the end of this issue for the folks in England.  If you haven't chosen how to spend your three points, now's the time._

*Brazilia Medical Facility
October 14, 2120

Sanjay*
"Awww," Monica says.  "I wanted him to model them."  She 'shoots' the underwear at him, managing to smack him full in the head as you drag her out of the room.

"Dunno where you want to start," she says, once you're out of hearing of the room and Straightjacket's father.  "Let's go see if he's still with Anna.  Bet she's in recovery."

And sure enough... she is!  Walking around in recovery in fact.  She's got metallic braces on her legs, but she is definitely walking without aid of anything powered.  Johan is there, six of him in fact, all providing the occasional helping hand and rebound control.

"Hey!  You're walking!" exclaims Monica in surprise.

"Wee!" says Anna as she turns and heads towards you.  "Whoa!" she says, not slowing down and plowing into you.

"Don't let her fall down!" all six of Johans exclaim, though not at exactly the same time, stating the obvious...

Johan, you notice, looks different.  He's missing his gadget harness, his armor... in fact, he's just wearing a normal uniform.

*Vince*
Dressing takes about a tenth of a second, and you blast through the halls, careful of any bystanders, arriving in the cafeteria in seconds.  You are a little confused by what you see.  There are many people in various states of consciousness being helped by Thunder and Titan.  You see a body being carted out, covered in a white sheet as doctors tend to others who don't seem injured.

Straightjacket is here, and has Tara carefully pinned in his grasp, though she appears to be just waking up from unconsciousness.  The hold is not a happy-how you doing-let's spar, type of hold, but a you-are-under-arrest type hold.

You see a gaggle of people tromping up a nearby hallway, intent on getting to the cafeteria quickly.  You can see it is a mixture of reporters and autograph seekers, and nobody has barred their way.

"Oh for the love of... Speed Demon," Thunder says.  "Stop them, would you?  I don't need any pictures of... that," he says, nodding at Tara.  "And be... diplomatic.  Or really, really scary.  Your choice."

*Michelle*
Thunder doesn't follow you out, but Empath does.

"I don't believe you would have," Empath says after the door closes.  "Anithos had a knack for getting into people's minds.  I've always been nearly completely helpless against his manipulations.  But I've never been violent towards anyone after his influence wore off," she says.  "You probably didn't notice it, but Tara is very naive.  Anithos' influence sunk far further than it even did with me.  But it doesn't excuse her actions."

She lets out a sigh and tries to blink away tears of her own, but they end up falling anyway and she brushes them away.  "Anithos may have influenced our hearts and minds, but he was a villain, and I'm glad he's been stopped."  She wipes away more tears.  "I think we're still allowed to feel bad about it, right?"

*In the M-Tac Mainframe
New York
Johan*

You pass back through the security barrier in the same manner, and take hold of the troll-bunny, and with a whoosh, pass back through the security field just as the hall behind you gets purged.

"Yay!  Bunny!" Jennifer squeals, hugging her big troll-rabbit.  She still eyes you warily, but finally says, "I guess I can go with you, but you gotta keep the mean people away, and take me home later.  And bunny gets to come too, to make sure you aren't trying to trick me!  Right Mr. Bunny?"

The troll-bunny's ear flops over his eye, and the other twitches above his head in response.

"Bunny says we can go to your school place again, to the puppy's room!"


----------



## Agamon (Mar 4, 2005)

Sanjay stares for a moment in surprise seeing Anna walk, before his eyes light up and he smiles.  "Alright, a change around here for the better for...ack!"  He does his best to not get run over and catch Anna at the same time as she stumbles into him.  "Wow, so what next...want me to teach you how to fly?" he says to her with a grin.

Looking up at the Johans, he crumples his brow in thought.  After a long pause (though not quite long enough to set of the smoke detectors), he says, "Soooo...is there, like, a rogue Johan running around with your armor or something?"


----------



## Elementor (Mar 4, 2005)

More confused than anything by the sights before him, Vince just nods at Thunder and in a mere moment is standing in front of the approaching throng of reporters and fans.  Spreading his wings to completely block the hallway behind him, Vince puts on his best smile, "Friends!  It is always a pleasure to see the public take an interest in my well being.  As you can see, I am up and about again and feeling back in top form.  If you have questions I will be happy to try and answer them for you but I believe my companions and I are heading back to the States shortly so my time may be limited."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 4, 2005)

Michelle stands rigid as she listens to the older lady talk, her hands clenching and unclenching every few moments. When she is done, she looks up at her and opens her mouth to say something but instead steps close to the woman and hugging her tightly, sobbing nearly uncontrollably.

"I didn't mean to kill him..."  she says between sobs "I just wanted to stop him..." <sob> "I couldn't just let him take Tara..."

Soon enough the story comes out, how enamored Tara was with him, how she was planning on leaving with him, how Anithos' trust in her led to the accident. Her sobs diminished as she told the story so by the end she had nothing left to cry but she continues to hug the woman as she makes one last quiet statment.

"I liked him too."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 5, 2005)

"Some of my friends are in a hospital, so if you do not mind too much, I would like to first check up on them. And I have nothing against Mr. Bunny coming along, though I am afraid quite a few of the others will be... surprised, to say the least, at seeing him."

If Jennifer doesn't object to going to the hospital, that's where they'll head. If she does, they'll head to the EPIC headquarters instead, and Johan will contanct Sanchez to report his location (though, for the moment, not where he has been or doing what).


----------



## Calinon (Mar 9, 2005)

*Mega-City of New York, EPIC HQ
October 14, 2120
Johan*

At first, Jennifer agrees to your idea, until it becomes evident you are leaving the city.  She becomes more than a little panicked, and her 'bunny' reacts negatively as well.  Rather than face down the troll and a girl with powers that may rival your own, you choose the safer route, back to EPIC HQ.  You exit cyberspace into your room, leaving your monitor a smolder wreck.  

Much to your surprise, the bunny eared troll exits with you, and unlike your experience before, it doesn't vanish.  You see a few computer chips and a processor, probably from your ARIS unit.  From these eminates a pink energy field that makes up the bunny-troll.  You also notice he now has a puffy pink tail.

Jennifer is thrilled at her ability to keep Mr. Bunny with her.

You go into Rebound's room and contact Sanchez, who is more than a little surprised that you are in New York.  Wisely, you keep Mr. Bunny and Jennifer hidden from view during the conversation and keep secret the fact you violated perhaps one of the most secure mainframes in America, and busted a criminal out of jail.

Of course, hiding a giant, pink, bunny eared troll isn't easy.  It takes about three seconds after you contact Sanchez for him to make an appearance... *fade*

*Brazilia Medical
October 14, 2120

Sanjay*
"I don't think flying is going to happen," Anna says, managing to regain her footing and start awkwardly walking about the room again.  "But the doctors say my real powers will surface once the nanobots finish healing my back and nervous system!"

Several Johans give you a signal to shut the heck up, and five of them drag you outside.

"Yeah, there is man," one says.

"Little arrogant bastard too," another says.

"And he stole my gadget thingy," a third says.

"Yeah, broke free of my control," the fourth says.

"And he sure better not think he's getting my room!" exclaims a fifth.

"If you see him," the first says.

"Don't trust him," the second says.

"Probably like that double of Kevin's," adds a third.

"Evil like split," the fourth says.

"Feel free to melt his head," adds the fifth.

"No head melting at all!" exclaims Sanchez, who storms up from the cafeteria.  "Are any of you the 'real' Johan?" she demands.

"No -- nope -- nuh uh -- not me -- he's in..." they say in order, then all topple over as Sanchez tosses a little device into their midst which explodes, sending a tiny dart into each of them.  They all vanish before they hit the ground.

"No head melting," she re-iterates to you as she goes into the room you were just dragged out of.  It becomes quickly evident that she found the 'other' Johan.  "Yes, the one with the Armor," she says with a roll of her eyes at your question.  Everyone say your goodbye's for now; Thunder wants to head back to New York within the hour. *fade*

*Vince*

Your new size and big wings allow you to successfully fill up the hallway.  Unlike in America, rather than screaming and running away, cameras flash, and the autograph hunters press you for signatures.  You are more than a little surprised that someone seems to have been selling posters of you, since they are what people ask to get signed.  It's a pretty good poster too... and current.

The reporters ask you questions about what happened, and you manage to give vague answers until Thunder finally arrives.  You learn then that Anithos made an appearance and was killed.  In a few short minutes, it's all over and Thunder allows the reporters access to the cafeteria.  Titan, Sanchez, Empath, Straightjacket and Tara are nowhere to be seen.  After a brief few minutes, the Thunder and yourself gather a few remaining members of the team and head for the parking garage, preparing to head for New York.  *fade*

*Michelle*
It's not too long before Thunder again finds the two of you.  After giving you both a few moments to compose yourselves, you, along with Empath, Vince, Cosmo, Loki and Rebound head for the parking garage, then on to the airport... and home.  *fade*

_OOC:  That's it for you guys; just an epilogue to write up now!_


----------



## Calinon (Mar 11, 2005)

_Epilogue..._

*An SAP Research Facility
South American Mountains*

SAP security forces buzzed over the secret lab housed in the SAP facility as scientists worked to carefully catelogue the genetic samples within.  All were working under the watchful eye of Allison Vaile.  Thanks to the efforts of EPIC, the recent media coverage and a nearly unanimous vote of the shareholders, she now had full control of SAP on behalf of her secret benefactor.

"Ms. Vaile!  Look!" said a scientist, rushing up and thrusting a pad at her.  A security guard nearly broke the man's neck as he stopped him with a chokehold from getting too close.  Ms. Vaile casually took the pad and nodded for the guard to release the scientist.

"It's a genetically complete sample of Anaconda," the man said raspily, rubbing his throat.  "It looks like they really did collect it from Neutr...."

"Have it destroyed."

"But ma'am," protested the scientist.  "The benefits of working with such a perfect virus..."

"Destroy it.  By day's end, I want Anaconda wiped from the face of the Earth."

*A Military Research Facility
Africa*

Zobari Nomusu sat stiffly in the reception room.  Despite years of being a member of EPIC, he was still a practiced soldier and it showed in his stance and the unwaivering neutrality displayed on his tanned face.  Underneath that exterior, he was seething.  

General Atsu Afifi had kept him waiting for nearly an hour.  As the sixtieth minute ticked by on the wall clock, he rose to attention and strode towards Afifi's door.  The soldier serving as receptionist rose and moved to block his path, a decision that enabled Sandstorm to demonstrate the superiority his many years of combat training afforded him over the young soldier.  Leaving the man laying unconscious on the tiled floor, he threw the doors open to Afifi's office and stormed in.

"Your stalling tactics are over, Afifi," he scowled, striding confidently up to the desk.  "You have much to answer for."

The man behind the desk simply shuffled the papers he had been examining together and closed the folder they were in, a folder marked "TOP SECRET."  Afifi looked up, his white smile a stark contrast to his richly dark skin.  "I trust my aide will recover?"

"You should worry less about your aid and more about yourself.  Your projects here have not escaped notice.  General Melamu himself authorized me to investigate matters.  Keeping me waiting is not a wise idea."

"Oh, I am very intimidated," Afifi responded drolly.  "But suppose we eliminate the drab and boring banter and just show you the lab work we are performing here."

At that moment, a feather could have knocked the hero down and that surprise was etched upon his face.  "Come, I have nothing to hide from you," Afifi said, rising and leading Sandstorm into the research labs of the base.  The labs, it seemed were all conducting legitimate research, and it surprised Sandstorm that nothing was out of the ordinary.

"I think you'll find our final lab of particular interest," Afifi said, leading Sandstorm into an enclosed room with tons of monitoring equipment.  One wall was glasteel, providing a barrier between the scientists and soldiers in the lab and several men in several chambers on the other side of the wall.

"This is where we are working on our genetic virus," Afifi said calmly as the door clicked shut behind Sandstorm.  "Once complete, it will eliminate the mutant plague infesting the Earth.  Only mutants loyal to me will have access to the antivirus," he said, walking away from Sandstorm.  Several soldiers interposed themselves between the hero and the General.

It took Sandstorm a moment to absorb the information so plainly presented by Afifi.  When it had all sunk in a mere moment later, he surged forward, prepared to use his powers to besiege the lab with a blinding sandstorm....

And instead fell to the ground.

"Your powers are not working?" Afifi said with a knowing smile as his soldiers pounced on the prone man, beating him senseless.  "I must say, I am very glad you have come.  With the Anarchy attack on our forces recently, we are very short of suitable test subjects.  And with the original virus now in our hands, stolen right from under the nose of your EPIC younglings, I think our first mutant test shall be very soon.  Put him in cell three."

*Mega-city of New York
M-Tac Holding Facility*

Captain Carmella Majors stood in the security office in her civilian clothing, having been using her off hours to review the escape.  She was currently reviewing the brief image of the man who broke the young girl out of her cell.

"He obviously has the same powers the girl does, but we never protected the systems from someone breaking into the cell with them, just out of it," the young officer said as the two second image spun and whirled, showing nothing but a swirl of color here and there with nothing readily discernable.

"Go back," Majors said flatly.

"I don't know what you're looking for ma'am.  It's all just a jumble."

"Again."

"We've been looking at this stuff for the last two weeks.  What are you looking for."

Majors hand shot forward, hitting the panel and freezing the image as she leaned over the young officer.  "Zoom in on that," she said, pointing at a tiny object on the screen.

"What is that?  It kind of looks like a trident?  Maybe some sort of icon?" the young officer suggested as he manipulated the image.

Majors stood back up, looking down at the officer, her cybernetic eye glowing.  The officer quickly looked away.  If Majors took offense, she didn't show it.

"No," she said flatly.  "It's an E."

Here's Issue 7!


----------

